# Por qué cojones no funciona el comunismo si es una buena idea !!



## Santon (23 Ago 2018)

No entiendo dónde está el error...



Pongamos que yo soy el alcalde de un pueblo de 1.000 habitantes y hay 1 economato donde compruebo lo que consume la gente.

Joder...al cabo de 1 año ya sé lo que se consume de cada producto y sólo tengo que producirlo tal que así.



Si se consumen 2.000 yogures al mes pues yo fabrico 2.000 yogures al mes.

Si se consumen 3.000 pizzas al mes pues yo fabrico 3.000 pizzas al mes.

Y así con todo. Es fácil. No hace falta dinero, cada cual ya lleva su cartilla con sus puntos para gastar al mes.


----------



## Fausto1880 (23 Ago 2018)

Creo que estás confundido sobre lo que es el comunismo.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 02:35 ----------

Por cierto, funciona. Lo malo es que lleva a sociedades esclavistas.


----------



## Mineroblanco (23 Ago 2018)

¿Y por qué funciona tan mal el capitalismo, excepto para los banqueros y los multimillonarios, que para ellos funciona maravillosamente, pero a costa de los demás?


----------



## Komanche O_o (23 Ago 2018)

_Porque no fue suficiente mente agresivo.. Mientras USA derrocaba a golpe de tanque a Allende, la Urss compraba azúcar cubano a precio de oro.._



Spoiler



Simpre me he preguntado porqué la superpotencia soviética era tan tímida :o:o ... He llegado al conclusión que se debe a su gigantesco tamaño, que hacía que tuviera muuucho territorio por desarrollar y prefiriera asilarse



Si hubiesen sido un poco mas atrevido, ahora estaríamos todos hablando ruso



En los países pequeños,por el acoso sistemático y brutal del imperialismo yankee para proteger los intereses de sus multinacionales.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (23 Ago 2018)

El comunismo nunca lo han dejado funcionar entre el liberalismo y el fascismo, aparte de que las cosas buenas que tuvo en la práctica no se dicen y las malas se exageran. De todas formas tampoco creo que sea la solución a todo pero sí al menos sería más sensato que esta locura a la que lleva el capitalismo. Luego habría varios temas sobre los que reflexionar porque hay ciertas bases que se repiten en las sociedades ilustradas y contemporáneas, después también está el absurdo de que haya gente que lo critique tanto por ser demasiado igualitario como elitista, o es una cosa u otra, no las 2 a la vez.


----------



## Bercipotecado (23 Ago 2018)

No funciona porque depende de que lo apliquen seres humanos y los gobernantes sean seres humanos.

El poder corrompe a la mayoria, eso destroza la idea comunista de el reparto de riqueza. Mientras ciertas personas puedan acaparar riqueza y poder gracias a una posicion superior aunque solo sea jerarquica, es inaplicable. Al menos en el capitalismo aceptas diferentes niveles de riqueza y su reparto, de ahi que no caiga en tantas contradicciones. Mientras el comunismo dependa para su aplicacion de seres humanos, no sera mas que otro sistema de gobierno imperfecto como son el resto de sistemas. Solo que este encima sufre un choque de trenes entre su ideologia e ideario con la propia forma de ser humana.

Este hombre lo explica muy bien, una de las personas mas fieles al comunismo hasta que choco de morros con la realidad humana de seres imperfectos, lo mismo que me paso a mi con esta ideologia.

Antonio Escohotado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Nefersen (23 Ago 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error....



En que los patrones de consumo varían. Un mes me apetece yogur, y otro opto por consumir higos, y otro por consumir más papaya. 

Ningún funcionario puede prever las condiciones cambiantes de la demanda -que es flexible-, por lo que una oferta rígida termina por ser ineficiente. 

Pero las deficiencias del comunismo van mucho más allá de los errores en la planificación central. Esencialmente, elimina los estímulos para progresar, y fomenta los estímulos más perversos como trabajar menos dado que todos vamos a cobrar lo mismo.


----------



## Tin Rope (23 Ago 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> En que los patrones de consumo varían. Un mes me apetece yogur, y otro opto por consumir higos, y otro por consumir más papaya.
> 
> Ningún funcionario puede prever las condiciones cambiantes de la demanda -que es flexible-, por lo que una oferta rígida termina por ser ineficiente.
> 
> Pero las deficiencias del comunismo van mucho más allá de los errores en la planificación central. Esencialmente, elimina los estímulos para progresar, y fomenta los estímulos más perversos como trabajar menos dado que todos vamos a cobrar lo mismo.



Buen resumen.

Pero se te olvida el factor más importante por el que no funciona: coacción. Si se tratara de un comunismo voluntario, sería diferente, pero las salvajada de planificación central, la eliminación de estímulos productivos y la imperfección humana se agravan con la inmiscusión en los derechos inalienables del ser humano.

Llegará el día que el mundo viva bajo un sistema comunista ynsea libre y feliz(después de kali yuga o armagedon) pero antes tiene que derrocarse este socialismo atroz en el que vivimos, esta dictadura salvaje del voto de la mayoría (democracia dicen) y el estado del bienestar(bienestar del estado).

Nos queda un duro desenlace de perversión y desmoronamiento total. Palomitas que no quedará mucho para sobrepasar el cénit.


----------



## luckyLuck (23 Ago 2018)

Experimento Universitario sobre el comunismo [analogía] - Apuntes y Monografías - Taringa!

En 2009, en una prestigiosa universidad latinoamericana, tuvo lugar una discusión entre el profesor de Economía y sus alumnos. Los alumnos defendían que el Comunismo era bueno, de hecho, era la mejor forma de gobierno puesto que todos los bienes se repartían, no existían las clases sociales, ni los pobres ni ricos ya que todos eran iguales. Defendían que "la producción y la riqueza debían ser repartidas equitativamente entre todos para el beneficio común." 

El profesor, que escuchaba con atención sus argumentos propuso llevar a cabo un experimento en el que participasen todos los alumnos para ver si tenían razón y el Comunismo era el sistema ideal: Decidió que de entonces en adelante, las calificaciones que obtuviese cada uno en sus exámenes serían promediadas entre todos los alumnos. Así, cada uno obtendría ese "beneficio del estudio y del esfuerzo común." 

Aunque todos los alumnos no terminaron de comprender muy bien el nuevo sistema de estudio, los que normalmente solían sacar peores notas, que eran la mayoría, aceptaron sin dudar logrando fácilmente la mayoría de los votos. Al llevarse a cabo el siguiente examen, se vio que las calificaciones promediaban un 7'8 por lo que todos los alumnos obtuvieron esa nota. 

Obviamente, los alumnos que se habían preparado bien para el examen y habían estudiado suficiente se encontraban inconformes con la injusta nota que habían obtenido, mientras que los que no habían estudiado demasiado se encontraron satisfechos y felices. Pensaban que era una excelente idea, ya que podían obtener más nota sin mayor esfuerzo. Al perder el entusiasmo y el afán de superación, el ánimo entre los buenos estudiantes decayó. Nadie quiso estudiar, ni hacer tareas, ni dedicarle más tiempo a la asignatura, así que la motivación se desplomó. 

Cuando se anunció el segundo examen, los estudiantes que estudiaron poco, estudiaron aún menos, ya que veían que estudiasen lo que estudiasen iban a sacar más nota de la que merecían y los que habían estudiado mucho decidieron no aplicarse tanto porque de todos modos no iban a obtener nunca un diez, así que estudiaron menos. ¿Por qué iban a dejarse la piel estudiando si de todos modos nadie tendría en cuenta su esfuerzo? 

La media del segundo examen fue de un 6'5. Nadie estuvo conforme, ya que los buenos estudiantes se quejaron de que nadie valoraba su dedicación. Los que flojeaban en los estudios, sin embargo, opinaban que era justo obtener mejores notas a través del esfuerzo de los demás, ya que las calificaciones debían obtenerse y "repartirse equitativamente entre todos." 

Cuando se llevó a cabo el tercer examen, fue el acabóse. La nota media fue de 4, por lo que la clase entera suspendió. Tras conocer la noticia, se inició una pequeña revolución. Los alumnos empezaron a pelearse entre sí culpándose unos a otros por los fracasos obtenidos hasta llegar a los insultos e incluso a los golpes, ya que ninguno estaba dispuesto a estudiar para que se beneficiaran otros que no lo hacían. 

Finalmente ocurrió lo que ya se esperaba. Las notas nunca mejoraron , evidentemente y, para asombro general, todos suspendieron el curso en la asignatura de Economía. 

A final de curso, el profesor preguntó entonces si comprendían ahora el significado de Comunismo, en el cual todo es de todos y a la vez de nadie en particular. Así es, las calificaciones que habían obtenido pertenecían a toda la clase y no a cada alumno. 

Ahora corresponde a cada uno el meditar y evaluar sobre los resultados obtenidos (o mejor dicho, no obtenidos) en Cuba, Corea del Norte, Venezuela, Bolivia e incluso la URSS. La explicación es sencilla. Simplemente, el ser humano está dispuesto a sacrificarse trabajando muy duro siempre y cuando la recompensa sea atractiva y justifique el esfuerzo propio. El problema surge cuando algún Estado o gobierno suprime ese incentivo, le quita productividad al sistema para añadirle pasividad y dejadez. Así, nadie va a hacer el sacrificio necesario para lograr la excelencia. Por supuesto que no. ¿Para qué? Si al final el enorme esfuerzo habrá superado con creces a la ínfima recompensa.


----------



## Komanche O_o (23 Ago 2018)

_Eso no tiene una mierda que ver con el comunismo.._ :no::no:

Es mas cercano al capitalismo..una panda de parásitos que viven a costa del trabajo ajeno

*En el buen comunismo, esos malos estudiantes estarían picando piedra en Siberia* )))


----------



## Tin Rope (23 Ago 2018)

luckyLuck dijo:


> Experimento Universitario sobre el comunismo [analogía] - Apuntes y Monografías - Taringa!
> 
> En 2009, en una prestigiosa universidad latinoamericana, tuvo lugar una discusión entre el profesor de Economía y sus alumnos. Los alumnos defendían que el Comunismo era bueno, de hecho, era la mejor forma de gobierno puesto que todos los bienes se repartían, no existían las clases sociales, ni los pobres ni ricos ya que todos eran iguales. Defendían que "la producción y la riqueza debían ser repartidas equitativamente entre todos para el beneficio común."
> 
> ...



Te ha dicho Nefersen dos post atrás sobre la eliminación de estímulos y tu nos traes un refrito de nada más y nada menos de taringa avalado por 'una prestigiosa universidad latinoameticana', como si tal cosa existiese, que es para crios de 8 o 10 años. 
Podías citar a Misses, hayek, rothbard, etc, pero no nos vienes con un artículo de niños a un foro de economía.

Burbuja en su máximo esplendor...


----------



## Nefersen (23 Ago 2018)

Yo de adolescente quería ser comunista, porque quería ser escritor y me contaron que en Cuba, si eras escritor, el Estado te daba una paga para escribir un libro cada año, aunque no se vendiera. 

Ahora concluyo:

a) Me parecía maravilloso porque asumía que mi libro no se vendería. (Premio a la incapacidad). 

b) Me parecía maravilloso porque yo realizaría un trabajo agradable pagado por los demás, sin ningún esfuerzo por mi parte. (Premio a la vagancia).


----------



## Komanche O_o (23 Ago 2018)

_Y al ver que eras vago e incapaz, te fuistes a la ultraderecha.._


----------



## Tusade (23 Ago 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> ¿Y porque funciona tan mal el capitalismo, excepto para los banqueros y los multimillonarios, que para ellos funciona maravillosamente, pero a costa de los demás?



Claro, el capitalismo funciona "tan mal" que por eso todos lo prefieren siempre al infierno comunista.

Funciona "tan mal" que te permite a ti y a los que odiais a España y Occidente hacer la compra en menos de 15 minutos, tener una vivienda privada e Internet para expresar libremente vuestras opiniones genocidas y totalitarias.



El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Porque no fue suficiente mente agresivo...
> 
> Simpre me he preguntado porqué la superpotencia soviética era tan tímida
> 
> ...



:: ¿De qué psiquiátrico dices que te has escapado tú?



LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> El comunismo nunca lo han dejado funcionar entre el liberalismo y el fascismo, aparte de que las cosas buenas que tuvo en la práctica no se dicen y las malas se exageran.



No, hombre, no. La culpa es de los reptilianos que conspiran en las sombras mientras sueltan carcajadas diabólicas, llevan sombreros de copa, fuman puros y se comen a bebés crudos para desayunar :bla:



Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Estás totalmente equivocado en tus planteamientos.

Para empezar, es imposible controlar una sociedad entera. Esa obsesión enfermiza por el control es lo que conduce a las peores tiranías y dictaduras.

"Economato"... Me he tenido que ir a la wikipedia para saber qué cojones era eso de "economato". Y adivinad: es algo del siglo XIX. Los comunistas nunca evolucionan, no quieren comprender el mundo que les rodea, creen que la gente todavía sigue comprando el periódico en "quioscos". Ese es vuestro problema: que no sabeis adaptaros al mundo global y competitivo, porque si lo haceis vuestra ideología se queda en el cubo de la basura.

Lo que digo es que no hay 1 mercado, hay miles. Todos ellos con diferentes productos, diferentes servicios. ¿De verdad vas a ser capaz de reunir información de absolutamente todos esos productos y servicios? ¿Vas a ser capaz de adivinar quién necesita qué?

Luego, hablas de sustituir el dinero por "puntos de cartilla"... 

Para que entiendas mejor tu disparate: ¿cambiarías tus actuales euros ó dólares por cartillas de racionamiento de una dictadura socialista, como la venezolana o la cubana?

¿Estarías dispuesto a cambiar tu dinero actual por el nuevo dinero que se ha inventado Maduro e irte a Venezuela a disfrutar de ese paraíso? :|


----------



## Nefersen (23 Ago 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _Y al ver que eras vago e incapaz, te fuistes a la ultraderecha.._



Durante un tiempo el partido comunista me acogió con mucho cariño.


----------



## Bercipotecado (23 Ago 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Durante un tiempo el partido comunista me acogió con mucho cariño.



A mi el PCPE concretamente, que para mi y para ellos eran el comunismo real, de aquella los vendidos del PCE que ronroneaban con IU, que eran comunistas de capitalismo.

Ahora entras a su web, todo es feminazismo mierdoso, ideales ultragiliprogres, refus welcome, que nada tienen que ver con la lucha proletaria.

Me quedo del lado de mi Antonio Escohotado.

Ya ves lo que cambia la vida ::


----------



## Nutrizia la pedantona (23 Ago 2018)

¿Cómo puede llamarse "buena idea" a algo que no funciona o es imposible?


----------



## ESC (23 Ago 2018)

Se pueden fusionar todos los sistemas.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Bercipotecado (23 Ago 2018)

Nutrizia la pedantona dijo:


> ¿Cómo puede llamarse "buena idea" a algo que no funciona o es imposible?



Porque teoricamente es una buena idea, el problema no es la retorica en si, sino que los que deben aplicarla son humanos, personas corruptas, ambiciosas, imperfectas, egocentricas, con aires de superioridad, prepotentes. Eso corrompe la teorica del reparto equitativo. Sin incentivos de sentirse mejor, superior a otro, la humanidad se estanca como bien dice Nefersen. El problema del comunismo no es su teorica aplicacion sino quien debe aplicarlo y sobre quien.


----------



## Tusade (23 Ago 2018)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> El problema del comunismo no es su teorica aplicacion sino quien debe aplicarlo y sobre quien.



Discrepo totalmente. Tanto teóricamente como en la práctica el comunismo es una mierda.

Por la sencilla razón de que no hay salarios, sino esclavitud. Es decir, que no hay recompensas (salario) por tu trabajo realizado: ¿de qué me sirve invertir en un inmueble si no voy a poder amortizar (salario) la inversión (trabajo realizado)?

Así estaban todos los soviéticos: compartiendo 1 cuarto de baño para toda la planta de viviendas, y como el cuarto de baño no era de nadie, pues nadie quería limpiarlo. A ver quien es el guapo que limpia la mierda del vecino.


----------



## Nutrizia la pedantona (23 Ago 2018)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Porque teoricamente es una buena idea, el problema no es la retorica en si, sino que los que deben aplicarla son humanos, personas corruptas, ambiciosas, imperfectas, egocentricas, con aires de superioridad, prepotentes. Eso corrompe la teorica del reparto equitativo. Sin incentivos de sentirse mejor, superior a otro, la humanidad se estanca como bien dice Nefersen. El problema del comunismo no es su teorica aplicacion sino quien debe aplicarlo y sobre quien.



¿Quiere decir, entonces, que no es para hombres, sino para santos?

Entonces, insisto: dado que somos hombres, y no santos, ¿cómo llamar "buena idea" a algo que no funciona entre nosotros o que es imposible? ::

Hay petición de principio en su pregunta.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Ago 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _Eso no tiene una mierda que ver con el comunismo.._ :no::no:
> 
> Es mas cercano al capitalismo..una panda de parásitos que viven a costa del trabajo ajeno
> 
> *En el buen comunismo, esos malos estudiantes estarían picando piedra en Siberia* )))





Entonces ya no sería comunismo, porque habría diferentes clases sociales, unos elegidos, y otros picando piedra para los elegidos.


----------



## "Pensamientos Ibéricos" (23 Ago 2018)

La razón de por qué el comunismo es un sistema fallido la dio Abraham Lincoln hace ya la tira de años: *"todos los hombres son libres e iguales cuando nacen, pero es la última vez que lo son"*.

El comunismo se salta ese infalible axioma a la torera, y ahí fenece como sistema.

Los países aún recurrentes con el comunismo son países analfabetos o muy pobres. Corea del norte, Cuba, gran parte de latinoamérica, los países del sur de Asia y China (aunque China ya es una dictadura enmascarada sin ideología alguna, la gran puta entre todas las putas), países africanos... No volveréis a ver triunfar el comunismo en Japón, Alemania, Inglaterra, Suecia, Dinamarca, Corea del Sur o cualquier país puntero ni de causalidad. Es más, en muchos de ellos es una ideología prohibida.

En los países avanzados el comunismo está sostenido por las mentalidades infantiles ("artistas" mayormente, que viven en su propia burbuja) o declarados antisistemas (porque saben que no hay mejor manera de acabar con un sistema funcional que el comunismo). 

El comunismo ha costado miles de millones de vidas a la humanidad en relativamente poco tiempo, y aún así hay quienes siguen erre que erre. Desconfiad de ellos por vuestro propio bien.


----------



## h2o ras (23 Ago 2018)

¿Por qué cojones no funciona el comunismo?
porque el hombre es hombre


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Ago 2018)

Aqui por si te interesa:


----------



## juster (23 Ago 2018)

rojos, mirada a vuestros lideres, mientras vosotros esperais las paguitas, vuestros lideres viven en un chaletazo que habeis pagado entre todos con las cuotas para apoyar al partido...
como no va a fracasar...?
la respuesta os la puede dar maduro...
otro de vuestros amados lideres...


----------



## latinito (23 Ago 2018)

No se tiene incentivo alguno dentro de él (salvo hacer la pelota al amo /cacique y trepar en el movimiento piramidal ) ....

(todos "en él " ; como se ve "aún " !hoy día! en los que se han dejado timar en su tierra por " lo comunista y actualmente por lo ¿progre ?": todos seríamos funcivagos/*siervos de la gleba de los "cerdos en el libro "/ ¿los del partido ? en el libro :"la rebelión de la granja" ; que es una critica feroz del comunismo y el partido único * ) 

...... potencia el poder único y al amado líder , la neolengua ,la neoverdad variable , la neorealidad , ! es un timo piramidal !, no hay disidencia permitida , no hay controles independientes y cruzados alguno y menos el poder repartido , enseguida llega la endogamia y las purgas , el "es de los nuestros " (secta ) y el dirigismo y MATA LA LIBERTAD INDIVIDUAL NADA MAS LLEGAR AL PODER QUE PATRIMONIALIZADA AL DÍA SIGUIENTE ...hasta crear a otra secta en meses a base de mantras para los normalizados y ajusticiar solo ¿al facha ? lo demás está perfecto y no necesita control alguno pues son de los buenos .

Los dos minutos de odio (1984) - YouTube


------------------------------------------------------

Pero * "eso" pasa con cualquier ideología (los extremos que se igualan en grado sumo : el fascismo "por la nación " y el comunismo "por el pueblo " camuflados o no ) pero sin control del ciudadano INDIVIDUAL Y DESDE SU LIBERTAD INDIVIDUAL Y CONTROLES TRANSVERSALES DE CUALQUIER PODER (siempre repartido ) pasa ...pasa en diferente grado (y no en el grado sumo del comunismo /fascismo ); en cualquier ideología humana :*

*" Cualquier ideología "en teoría" es buena ;lo malo es que la llevan a la práctica y a la realidad hombres con sus defectos (y virtudes ) que al final quieren ser amados díderes y acaban endogámicos "*


----------



## HARLEY66 (23 Ago 2018)

quebractubre dijo:


> Te ha dicho Nefersen dos post atrás sobre la eliminación de estímulos y tu nos traes un refrito de nada más y nada menos de taringa avalado por 'una prestigiosa universidad latinoameticana', como si tal cosa existiese, que es para crios de 8 o 10 años.
> Podías citar a Misses, hayek, rothbard, etc, pero no nos vienes con un artículo de niños a un foro de economía.
> 
> Burbuja en su máximo esplendor...



Será de Taringa o de quien quieras. Será verdad o el experimento es un fake, pero es un ejemplo magnifico de lo que es en sí el comunismo y sus consecuencias.
Si el comunismo hubiera gobernado el mundo, seguiríamos en las cavernas.


----------



## Engendro Racional (23 Ago 2018)

Aquí no estáis hablando de comunismo sino de lo que se suele denominar así, el sistema marxista-leninista. El comunismo a pequeña escala sí funciona, desde el comunismo primitivo de los cazadores-recolectores a los kibbutz, pasando por comunidades monásticas y cosas así. Hasta que punto se puede ampliar eso, lo que depende de la tecnología disponible en gran parte, es otro tema.

El marxismo-leninismo se podría decir que es erróneo porque no se cumple su agenda, todos los estados socialistas de partido único que estatalizan toda la economía, en lugar de evolucionar hacia el comunismo como predice su teoría, acaban volviendo (o llegando) al capitalismo corporativo. Ha pasado en todos y cada uno de esos países.

Aparte de esto, lo de que "no funciona" en parte es un mito. La URSS de Stalin tuvo el mayor crecimiento económico del siglo XX. Parece claro que es menos eficiente produciendo bienes de consumo, pero en bienes que no dependen de la elasticidad de la demanda puede ser al contrario.


----------



## "Pensamientos Ibéricos" (23 Ago 2018)

Engendro Racional dijo:


> Aquí no estáis hablando de comunismo sino de lo que se suele denominar así, el sistema marxista-leninista. El comunismo a pequeña escala sí funciona, desde el comunismo primitivo de los cazadores-recolectores a los kibbutz, pasando por comunidades monásticas y cosas así. Hasta que punto se puede ampliar eso, lo que depende de la tecnología disponible en gran parte, es otro tema.
> 
> El marxismo-leninismo se podría decir que es erróneo porque no se cumple su agenda, todos los estados socialistas de partido único que estatalizan toda la economía, en lugar de evolucionar hacia el comunismo como predice su teoría, acaban volviendo (o llegando) al capitalismo corporativo. Ha pasado en todos y cada uno de esos países.
> 
> Aparte de esto, lo de que "no funciona" en parte es un mito.* La URSS de Stalin tuvo el mayor crecimiento económico del siglo XX*. Parece claro que es menos eficiente produciendo bienes de consumo, pero en bienes que no dependen de la elasticidad de la demanda puede ser al contrario.



Obvio que también habría que decir de dónde venía ese pueblo; de un tardiofeudalismo. Es normal que crezca desmesuradamente con cualquier sistema viniendo de dónde venía, de la época de los zares.

El comunismo posiblemente sea el sistema más imperfecto que se haya dado, porque no hay un sistema perfecto per se debido a nuestra naturaleza como individuo que es el ser humano, por muy sociable que pueda resultar ser.

Creo, incluso, que la democracia que padecemos, es el segundo de los peores sistemas posibles... y nadie de entre los creadores de nuestra constitución vigente dio razón a Platón cuando decidieron que un discapacitado mental parcial tenía derecho a voto o que solo bastase la mayoría de edad para ejercer el voto, independientemente de que no supiese leer o escribir.


----------



## Mateo77 (23 Ago 2018)

El problema del comunismo es que tiene una perspectiva incorrecta del ser humano... y el capitalismo y el fascismo también, cada uno a su modo. Según sus prejuicios sobre cómo deberían ser las cosas degradan al ser humano y con el tiempo acaban implosionando, cada cual según su propia injusticia.


----------



## Yupi (23 Ago 2018)

Sin entrar en discutir o intentar definir qué es el comunismo y qué entienden uno y otros por capitalismo, hay una cosa que ha quedado meridianamente clara, más allá de cualquier discusión filosófica: un mercado planificado lleva al desabastecimiento y sólo el mercado libre puede satisfacer las necesidades humanas.
Y es que intentar planificar lo que no se puede controlar lleva al desastre asegurado. Las sociedades se han autorregulado desde siempre y cualquier intento de control externo está abocado al fracaso.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## latinito (23 Ago 2018)

Yupi dijo:


> Sin entrar en discutir o intentar definir qué es el comunismo y qué entienden uno y otros por capitalismo, hay una cosa que ha quedado meridianamente clara, más allá de cualquier discusión filosófica: un mercado planificado lleva al desabastecimiento y sólo el mercado libre puede satisfacer las necesidades humanas.
> Y es que intentar planificar lo que no se puede controlar lleva al desastre asegurado. Las sociedades se han autorregulado desde siempre y cualquier intento de control externo está abocado al fracaso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



*!Joder ;así a palo seco y sin anestesia* (tipo: la culpa es del PP o de la momia incorrupta de franco o ....)!


*Reacción de un progre de base (en sus *círculos mágicos ¿?* pendientes del casaplón y su neoverdad ) ; a tu pensamiento intelectual crudo (por humanidad y caridad cristiana ;creo que deberías recordar que son sectarios e infantiloides tras el pastor y señora de y clerecía progre ): 

Bebé Asustado - YouTube


----------



## Conspiraciones (23 Ago 2018)

Si funciona, cada persona un voto


----------



## Lausengier (23 Ago 2018)

Funcionaría bien en una sociedad pequeña tipo Walden dos con todos sus habitantes de acuerdo y con derechos y deberes.


----------



## holgazan (23 Ago 2018)

Lausengier dijo:


> Funcionaría bien en una sociedad pequeña tipo Walden dos con todos sus habitantes de acuerdo y con derechos y deberes.



La comunidad Walden Dos tendría mil miembros. Demasiados para funcionar bien.

Las colonias Huteritas tienen 100-120 miembros y funcionan perfectamente. 

Hay 60.000 huteritas en Canadá y norte de EEUU y siguen creciendo.



Children of Utopia - Documentary about the Hutterites (1999) - YouTube


----------



## Jeon JI (23 Ago 2018)

Tambien podrian hablar del feudalismo.Vamos,que estamos sufriendo las consecuencias de porque no funciona el capitalismo y los cuñados todo el dia hablando del comunismo o el sexo de los angeles...


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _Porque no fue suficiente mente agresivo.. Mientras USA derrocaba a golpe de tanque a Allende, la Urss compraba azúcar cubano a precio de oro.._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ese es el error de los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas modernos, herederos de el SOCIALISMO UTOPICO de la era de marx y engels
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 15:47 ----------




Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahi es donde esta la EQUIVOCACION.
EL COMUNISMO es un Sistema de produccion totalmente diferente al capitalism y como tal, necesita de una ESTRUCTURA E INFRAESTRUCTURA MUY DIFERENTE.
los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas toman el poder y continuan con EL CAPITAL DESDE EL ESTADO y eso se llama SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA, no COMUNISMO.
EL COMUNISMO ES ABOLICIONISTA y el socialism y sus actores son REFORMISTAS
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 15:48 ----------




Fausto1880 dijo:


> Creo que estás confundido sobre lo que es el comunismo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 02:35 ----------
> 
> Por cierto, funciona. Lo malo es que lleva a sociedades esclavistas.



usted Tambien esta CONFUNDIDO.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 15:52 ----------




Nefersen dijo:


> En que los patrones de consumo varían. Un mes me apetece yogur, y otro opto por consumir higos, y otro por consumir más papaya.
> 
> Ningún funcionario puede prever las condiciones cambiantes de la demanda -que es flexible-, por lo que una oferta rígida termina por ser ineficiente.
> 
> Pero las deficiencias del comunismo van mucho más allá de los errores en la planificación central. Esencialmente, elimina los estímulos para progresar, y fomenta los estímulos más perversos como trabajar menos dado que todos vamos a cobrar lo mismo.



lo mas Seguro es que usted se refiera AL SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) y ahi si son ciertas sus apreciasiones. pero en el comunismo NO. porque nunca ha existido
creo habercelo repetido muchas veces. no es cierto?
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 15:58 ----------




Nefersen dijo:


> Yo de adolescente quería ser comunista, porque quería ser escritor y me contaron que en Cuba, si eras escritor, el Estado te daba una paga para escribir un libro cada año, aunque no se vendiera.
> 
> Ahora concluyo:
> 
> ...



cuba NUNCA HA sido COMUNISTA. siempre desde 1902 ha sido CAPITALISTA. desde 1902 a 1959 fue CAPITALISMO LIBRE.
de 1959 hasta la fecha es CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado= SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA.
es un error, llamar comunista a un pais que practica EL CAPITALISMO
para ser un pais comunista debe ABOLIR EL CAPITAL
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cimoc (23 Ago 2018)

luckyLuck dijo:


> Experimento Universitario sobre el comunismo [analogía] - Apuntes y Monografías - Taringa!
> 
> En 2009, en una prestigiosa universidad latinoamericana, tuvo lugar una discusión entre el profesor de Economía y sus alumnos. Los alumnos defendían que el Comunismo era bueno, de hecho, era la mejor forma de gobierno puesto que todos los bienes se repartían, no existían las clases sociales, ni los pobres ni ricos ya que todos eran iguales. Defendían que "la producción y la riqueza debían ser repartidas equitativamente entre todos para el beneficio común."
> 
> ...



Menuda gilipollez de "estudio", antes del primer examen los listos hubieran dicho -va a estudiar su puta madre para que aprueben los zánganos de la clase y después de eso el experimento a tomar por culo.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Tusade dijo:


> Claro, el capitalismo funciona "tan mal" que por eso todos lo prefieren siempre al infierno comunista.
> 
> Funciona "tan mal" que te permite a ti y a los que odiais a España y Occidente hacer la compra en menos de 15 minutos, tener una vivienda privada e Internet para expresar libremente vuestras opiniones genocidas y totalitarias.
> 
> ...



no se trata de CAMBIAR EL DINERO. se trata de ABOLIRLO y para eso es necesario cambiar la ESTRUCTURA E INFRAESTRUCTURA , cosa esta que NUNCA han hecho los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas modernos, cuando toman el poder.
sabes por que? porque ellos son REFORMISTAS por lo tanto, NO MARXISTA porque este es ABOLICIONISTA
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## nomecreoná (23 Ago 2018)

¿Cómo que no funciona? .................. el comunismo es lo que ves, funciona perfectamente .................... pregúntate por qué es el único régimen que debe construir muros para que la gente no escape ............................. una oligarquía de criminales subyugando a un pueblo y persuadiéndolo bajo pena de muerte ............................ mientras ellos viven del trabajo y sufrimiento ajeno, sin dar un puto palo al agua ...................... eso es el comunismo .......................


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Yupi dijo:


> Sin entrar en discutir o intentar definir qué es el comunismo y qué entienden uno y otros por capitalismo, hay una cosa que ha quedado meridianamente clara, más allá de cualquier discusión filosófica: un mercado planificado lleva al desabastecimiento y sólo el mercado libre puede satisfacer las necesidades humanas.
> Y es que intentar planificar lo que no se puede controlar lleva al desastre asegurado. Las sociedades se han autorregulado desde siempre y cualquier intento de control externo está abocado al fracaso.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



en el comunismo no existe PLANIFICACION, CENTRALIZACION NI ACUMULACION. todos son conceptos capitalistas
unos de ;
EL CAPITALISMO LIBRE
OTROS DE EL CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism)
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (23 Ago 2018)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> El comunismo nunca lo han dejado funcionar entre el liberalismo y el fascismo, aparte de que las cosas buenas que tuvo en la práctica no se dicen y las malas se exageran. De todas formas tampoco creo que sea la solución a todo pero sí al menos sería más sensato que esta locura a la que lleva el capitalismo. Luego habría varios temas sobre los que reflexionar porque hay ciertas bases que se repiten en las sociedades ilustradas y contemporáneas, después también está el absurdo de que haya gente que lo critique tanto por ser demasiado igualitario como elitista, o es una cosa u otra, no las 2 a la vez.



"El comunismo nunca lo han dejado funcionar..."

Ahí dejé de leer.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Tusade dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente. Tanto teóricamente como en la práctica el comunismo es una mierda.
> 
> Por la sencilla razón de que no hay salarios, sino esclavitud. Es decir, que no hay recompensas (salario) por tu trabajo realizado: ¿de qué me sirve invertir en un inmueble si no voy a poder amortizar (salario) la inversión (trabajo realizado)?
> 
> Así estaban todos los soviéticos: compartiendo 1 cuarto de baño para toda la planta de viviendas, y como el cuarto de baño no era de nadie, pues nadie quería limpiarlo. A ver quien es el guapo que limpia la mierda del vecino.



los SOVIETICOS no Vivian en un Sistema de produccion COMUNISTA. Vivian bajo un Sistema de produccion CAPITALISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism segun el burguesito LENIN)
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 17:18 ----------




Tusade dijo:


> Discrepo totalmente. Tanto teóricamente como en la práctica el comunismo es una mierda.
> 
> Por la sencilla razón de que no hay salarios, sino esclavitud. Es decir, que no hay recompensas (salario) por tu trabajo realizado: ¿de qué me sirve invertir en un inmueble si no voy a poder amortizar (salario) la inversión (trabajo realizado)?
> 
> Así estaban todos los soviéticos: compartiendo 1 cuarto de baño para toda la planta de viviendas, y como el cuarto de baño no era de nadie, pues nadie quería limpiarlo. A ver quien es el guapo que limpia la mierda del vecino.



depende de a lo que creas como comunismo. estoy Seguro que confundes SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA con COMUNISMO-MARXISTA o lo que es lo mismo. CONFUNDES LA PESTE A MIERDA, CON EL MAL OLOR.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Gerión (23 Ago 2018)

No funciona por varias razones.

Primero, el comunismo es extremadamente simplón, y las sociedades humanas son hipercomplejas. Es imposible modelar correctamente desde la matemática una mente humana, no digamos ya una familia, o una nación entera. No hay más que ver la impredictibilidad de los mercados libres. El comunismo se piensa que modelarlos (fase previa a su planificación) es tan sencillo como realizar un análisis estructural o térmico de una pieza de metal, pero la realidad se empecina en demostrar lo contrario. Las disciplinas de las ciencias físicas y sus respectivas ingenierías se desarrollaron mucho en el siglo XIX y el comunismo es una extrapolación sobredimensionada de estos éxitos intentándolos llevar a las ciencias sociales.

Además, se olvida de todo lo que es un ser humano: nuestra antropología familiar, tribal, necesitada de un sentido de misión, la compleja articulación de espacios personales, privados y públicos, la necesidad de propiedad... En su ignorancia, despreció a los sistemas sociales que sí entendieron al ser humano y lo guiaron durante siglos (las religiones tradicionales), sin embargo el comunismo en tres generaciones estaba acabado. El comunismo funcionaría en una sociedad de insectos, tipo colmena.

Su teoría del valor trabajo es también desastrosa. El trabajo de por sí no es lo que fundamenta el valor de las cosas, esto es una infiltración judeoprotestante que desde el pensamiento católico español del XVI ya se tenía descartada. La más correcta es la teoría subjetiva.

Por otra parte, el tufo a movimiento milenarista con el "inminente advenimiento de la Parusía" en la forma de comunismo efectivo lo hace entroncarse con las sectas de la Segunda Venida inminente de Cristo y del Segundo Despertar Protestante, que también aparecieron como setas por aquella época, como los mormones, aunque envuelto en cháchara económica.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Gerión dijo:


> No funciona por varias razones.
> 
> Primero, el comunismo es extremadamente simplón, y las sociedades humanas son hipercomplejas. Es imposible modelar correctamente desde la matemática una mente humana, no digamos ya una familia, o una nación entera. No hay más que ver la impredictibilidad de los mercados libres. El comunismo se piensa que modelarlos (fase previa a su planificación) es tan sencillo como realizar un análisis estructural o térmico de una pieza de metal, pero la realidad se empecina en demostrar lo contrario. Las disciplinas de las ciencias físicas y sus respectivas ingenierías se desarrollaron mucho en el siglo XIX y el comunismo es una extrapolación sobredimensionada de estos éxitos intentándolos llevar a las ciencias sociales.
> 
> ...



podrias decirme que entiendes por COMUNISMO-MARXISTA?
estoy Seguro que no tienes bien claro como seria figurado
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## tocafa (23 Ago 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _Eso no tiene una mierda que ver con el comunismo.._ :no::no:
> 
> Es mas cercano al capitalismo..una panda de parásitos que viven a costa del trabajo ajeno
> 
> *En el buen comunismo, esos malos estudiantes estarían picando piedra en Siberia* )))



Si España fuera comunista tú no tendrías ni ordenador para poner los post de mierda que pones.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

tocafa dijo:


> Si España fuera comunista tú no tendrías ni ordenador para poner los post de mierda que pones.



POR QUE?

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Teofrasto (23 Ago 2018)

El comunismo no funciona porque es contrario a la naturaleza humana. Esta cargado de buenas intenciones, pero los seres humanos no se mueven mayoritariamente por buenas intenciones sino por su propio interés. El comunismo genera además legiones de vagos que sólo aspiran a vivir sin trabajar ni esforzarse. Al final colapsa


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Rogervonblume dijo:


> El comunismo no funciona porque es contrario a la naturaleza humana. Esta cargado de buenas intenciones, pero los seres humanos no se mueven mayoritariamente por buenas intenciones sino por su propio interés. El comunismo genera además legiones de vagos que sólo aspiran a vivir sin trabajar ni esforzarse. Al final colapsa



a poco conoces EL COMUNISMO?

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _Porque no fue suficiente mente agresivo.. Mientras USA derrocaba a golpe de tanque a Allende, la Urss compraba azúcar cubano a precio de oro.._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que hay condicionantes mucho más profundos. Mi teoría es que si bien el comunismo permite el disfrute de los bienes de producción, lo que no permite es que se esclavice a nadie para esa misma producción, lo cual está de puta madre y hasta ahí lo bueno, que es como decir el todo. Genial. Peeero, en lo que falló estrepitosamente es en no habilitar protocolos para premiar a los buenos trabajadores, ya que es de justicia y además da salida a parte de la ambición humana, que es innata. Si la URSS hubiera sabido premiar a los buenos trabajadores ahora todos seríamos comunistas, no le quepa la menor duda. 

El capitalismo sí sabe premiar a los buenos trabajadores, pero sólo en épocas de vacas gordas. Para acabar con el comunismo lo que tuvo que hacer fue algo muy comunista, tipos impositivos brutales a las empresas para mantener las vacas gordas, las empresas estatales y las recompesas a los trabajadores. Detroit es un buen ejemplo de ello, exhuberante por el dinero público invertido cuando existía la URSS, y una mierda tercermundista hoy en día, peor que cualquier ciudad de la antigua URSS pero con diferencia, ahora que no es necesario ya mantener las vacas gordas y se puede exclavizar vía deuda todo lo que se quiera.


----------



## spektro (23 Ago 2018)

El comunismo es la dictadura de los vagos y parásitos para aprovecharse de la gente honesta y trabajadora.

Y entre expropiación y descapitalización, los mangantes dirigentes comunistas invierten todo lo que roban en acciones de empresas de países capitalistas.

Que los ideólogos y políticos comunistas no son tontos, para tontos ya van sobrados con los que les votan.

PD. Comunista sí, y con chalet.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (23 Ago 2018)

Se puede sintetizar en algunos pensamientos de Sir Winston Churchill, para estos efectos podemos igualar socialismo y comunismo.

1. "El socialismo de la era cristiana se basaba en la idea de que 'todo lo mío es tuyo'; en cambio, el socialismo del señor Grayson parte de la idea de que 'todo lo tuyo es mío".

2. *"El vicio inherente al capitalismo es el desigual reparto de la riqueza; la virtud inherente al socialismo es el equitativo reparto de la miseria".*

3. "Intentar mantener buenas relaciones con un comunista es como cortejar a un cocodrilo. Cuando abre su boca, no puedes decir si está intentando sonreír o preparándose para engullirte".

4. "No hay ningún principio o concepto social en la filosofía de la Rusia Bolchevique que no hayan puesto en práctica y esté consagrado desde hace un millón de años en las leyes inmutable de las hormigas blancas".

5. "Todo el mundo tendrá los mismos derechos en el Paraíso. Ése será el verdadero Estado del Bienestar".

6. "Los socialistas piensan que los beneficios son un vicio... yo pienso que son las pérdidas el verdadero vicio".

7. "Algunos ven a las empresas privadas como un depredador que debe ser disparado, otros como una vaca que debe ser ordeñada, pero pocos son aquellos que las ven como un robusto caballo que tira de la carreta".

8. "Si tienes decenas de miles de regulaciones, destruyes todo el respeto por la ley".


Para un análisis profundo recomiendo la soberbia y monumental obra en tres tomos de Antonio Escohotado "Los enemigos del comercio".

Como aperitivo estos videos:

Antonio Escohotado, entrevistado por Federico Jiménez Losantos (Parte 1) - Club de Libertad Digital

Antonio Escohotado, entrevistado por Federico Jiménez Losantos (Parte 2) - Club de Libertad Digital

Antonio Escohotado, entrevistado por Federico Jiménez Losantos (Parte 3) - Club de Libertad Digital


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Ago 2018)

Comunismo es como una colmena de hormigas o abejas. Todo por el bien la colmena, pero al final todo es el por el bien de la reina. Ella pincha, reparte, en funcion de su interes. La reina es inviolable.


El Capitalismo es como las manadas de animales, se pelean unas con otras y sobrevive la mas fuerte. Todos los miembros de la manada cooperan, pero a la vez tambien compiten dentro de ella. Se puede derrocar al lider de la manada.



El comunismo es una Utopia que ha provocado las mayores matanzas en la historia de la humanidad. Todavia hay tontos que piensan que es aplicable, no se es como escuchar a un absolutista diciendo que el problema de absolutismo es que se aplico mal.


----------



## Kluster (23 Ago 2018)

Rogervonblume dijo:


> El comunismo no funciona porque es contrario a la naturaleza humana. Esta cargado de buenas intenciones, pero los seres humanos no se mueven mayoritariamente por buenas intenciones sino por su propio interés. El comunismo genera además legiones de vagos que sólo aspiran a vivir sin trabajar ni esforzarse. Al final colapsa



Si queréis comprender porqué no funciona el comunismo, leed este libro:







El hombre nuevo soviético de Michel Heller.

Es un libro bastante antiguo, de los años 80 cuando aún existía la URSS, pero hasta hoy no creo que se haya escrito nada igual sobre los entresijos de la extinta Unión Soviética. Es uno de los mejores libros que he leído, en serio. Hay que tener en cuenta que es un libro de ensayo y a veces se hace un poco denso, pero merece la pena leerlo. 

Lo podéis descargar desde esta página en PDF:
*El hombre nuevo soviético De la utopía a la realidad*


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Yo creo que hay condicionantes mucho más profundos. Mi teoría es que si bien el comunismo permite el disfrute de los bienes de producción, lo que no permite es que se esclavice a nadie para esa misma producción, lo cual está de puta madre y hasta ahí lo bueno, que es como decir el todo. Genial. Peeero, en lo que falló estrepitosamente es en no habilitar protocolos para premiar a los buenos trabajadores, ya que es de justicia y además da salida a parte de la ambición humana, que es innata. Si la URSS hubiera sabido premiar a los buenos trabajadores ahora todos seríamos comunistas, no le quepa la menor duda.
> 
> El capitalismo sí sabe premiar a los buenos trabajadores, pero sólo en épocas de vacas gordas. Para acabar con el comunismo lo que tuvo que hacer fue algo muy comunista, tipos impositivos brutales a las empresas para mantener las vacas gordas, las empresas estatales y las recompesas a los trabajadores. Detroit es un buen ejemplo de ello, exhuberante por el dinero público invertido cuando existía la URSS, y una mierda tercermundista hoy en día, peor que cualquier ciudad de la antigua URSS pero con diferencia, ahora que no es necesario ya mantener las vacas gordas y se puede exclavizar vía deuda todo lo que se quiera.



que poco conoces de la URSS. ni siquiera fue comunista, se llamaba UNION DE REPUBLICAS SOCIALISTAS SOVIETICAS.
sabes por que?
porque los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, dicen que hay que crear primero el SOCIALISMO y despues el COMUNISMO.( le llaman periodo de transicion)
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 19:39 ----------




Von Rudel dijo:


> Comunismo es como una colmena de hormigas o abejas. Todo por el bien la colmena, pero al final todo es el por el bien de la reina. Ella pincha, reparte, en funcion de su interes. La reina es inviolable.
> 
> 
> El Capitalismo es como las manadas de animales, se pelean unas con otras y sobrevive la mas fuerte. Todos los miembros de la manada cooperan, pero a la vez tambien compiten dentro de ella. Se puede derrocar al lider de la manada.
> ...



eso no puede ser POSIBLE, porque el comunismo ni siquiera a comenzado a crearse.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> que poco conoces de la URSS. ni siquiera fue comunista, se llamaba UNION DE REPUBLICAS SOCIALISTAS SOVIETICAS.
> sabes por que?
> porque los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, dicen que hay que crear primero el SOCIALISMO y despues el COMUNISMO.( le llaman periodo de transicion)
> te Saluda un marxista



Estamos de acuerdo, pero no he entrado en lo político sino que me he ido directamente a la esencia y corazón del problema. Ojalá el comunismo hubiera sabido dar una salida, por pequeña que fuese a la ambición humana y a quién curraba más, pero no lo hizo, quizá hubiera sido su evolución lógica, pero no le dejaron claro, había que destruirla y lo hicieron. El mayor nivel de vida conseguido nunca fue el del estado del bienestar europeo y americano, que es el nuevo ideal al que tenemos que aspirar mejorado por la tecnología, desde mi punto de vista ni comunismo tipo URSS ni esta mierda criminal neoliberal que tenemos.


----------



## Linthor (23 Ago 2018)

Y ahora:


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo, pero no he entrado en lo político sino que me he ido directamente a la esencia y corazón del problema. Ojalá el comunismo hubiera sabido dar una salida, por pequeña que fuese a la ambición humana y a quién curraba más, pero no lo hizo, quizá hubiera sido su evolución lógica, pero no le dejaron claro, había que destruirla y lo hicieron. El mayor nivel de vida conseguido nunca fue el del estado del bienestar europeo y americano, que es el nuevo ideal al que tenemos que aspirar mejorado por la tecnología, desde mi punto de vista ni comunismo tipo URSS ni esta mierda criminal neoliberal que tenemos.



te vuelvo a repetir. LA URSS nunca fue comunista. fue CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO( socialism-leninista) y de el LENINISMO al comunismo-marxista va un buen trecho
ademas LA IGUALDA NUNCA HA EXISTIDO, NI EXISTE NI EXISTIRA JAMAS.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 20:01 ----------




Linthor dijo:


> Y ahora:



todo eso es FALSO ni el comunismo ha existido, ni el marxismo se ha comenzado implementar y ninguno de esos fueron ni son comunistas.
COMUNISTA; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> te vuelvo a repetir. LA URSS nunca fue comunista. fue CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO( socialism-leninista) y de el LENINISMO al comunismo-marxista va un buen trecho
> ademas LA IGUALDA NUNCA HA EXISTIDO, NI EXISTE NI EXISTIRA JAMAS.
> te Saluda un marxista



Si estoy de acuerdo, pero a lo mejor eso era el comunismo. No podemos caer en lo mismo que hacen los neoliberales, siempre con la cantinela de que el neoliberalismo no funciona porque en realidad no se ha llegado al karma del neoliberalismo. Busquemos donde sí hemos visto cosas buenas y en equilibrio con todo el mundo, salvo con los multimillonarios, y eso es estado del bienestar con altos impuestos al capital. Ahora tenemos estado del malestar con altos impuestos a las rentas del trabajo y muy bajos al capital, el desastre, menos para unos pocos.


----------



## juster (23 Ago 2018)

para darle fama al comunismo los dictadores mataban sin titubear...








mao : 70 millones...
stalin 30...

para que el pueblo no pensara...
libertad....

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## diogenes de sinope (23 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> que poco conoces de la URSS. ni siquiera fue comunista, se llamaba UNION DE REPUBLICAS SOCIALISTAS SOVIETICAS.
> sabes por que?
> porque los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, dicen que hay que crear primero el SOCIALISMO y despues el COMUNISMO.( le llaman periodo de transicion)
> te Saluda un marxista
> ...




El socialismo se ha ensayado en infinidad de variantes posibles: los Jémeres Rojos y la Kampuchea Democrática, el Castrismo y Cuba, el delirio Bolivariano de Venezuela, el maoismo y China, el marxismo-leninismo de la URSS, los comunistas bolcheviques de Albania, el sistema comunista de Corea del Norte,...

En todos, absolutamente todos esos "ensayos" el resultado fue el empobrecimiento del pueblo, incluso en países con grandes recursos naturales, como el caso de Venezuela.

Dado que absolutamente todos los intentos acabaron en rotundo fracaso económico, represión, persecución política y quiebra de las libertades, no entiendo como todavía quedan ingenuos que creen en ese sistema. Gran parte de esos regímenes, sino todos, para instaurarse o perpetuarse perpetraron gravísimos genocidios (de los serios).

Es más, creo que los políticos que defienden eso lo que buscan es enriquecerse incluso a costa de hacer quebrar el sistema. 

No voy a entrar ya en el nacional-socialismo alemán. En fin.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Si estoy de acuerdo, pero a lo mejor eso era el comunismo. No podemos caer en lo mismo que hacen los neoliberales, siempre con la cantinela de que el neoliberalismo no funciona porque en realidad no se ha llegado al karma del neoliberalismo. Busquemos donde sí hemos visto cosas buenas y en equilibrio con todo el mundo, salvo con los multimillonarios, y eso es estado del bienestar con altos impuestos al capital. Ahora tenemos estado del malestar con altos impuestos a las rentas del trabajo y muy bajos al capital, el desastre, menos para unos pocos.



el Sistema de produccion capitalista FUNCIONO Y AUN FUNCIONA. pero necesitamos salir de la ultima Sociedad clasista, para convertirnos en humanos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Efraim (23 Ago 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...



Lo explicó magistralmente Edward O. Wilson (el biólogo): "*bella teoría, especie equivocada*".


----------



## Lukytrike (23 Ago 2018)

No funciona porque es una religión.

Las religiones por lo general te prometen, si les sirves, la vida eterna, el paraiso tras la muerte... y el comunismo promete que va a quitarle el dinero a los ricos y repartirlo entre los pobres.

Pero las religiones que prometen el paraiso después de muerto tienen la ventaja de que... bueno, estás muerto y no puedes reclamar ni puedes decirle a los demás que les están engañando.

En cambio con la religión comunista pues acabas viendo como los ricos siguen siendo ricos, los que votaste son ahora ricos... y tú y los tuyos sois mucho, mucho más pobres.

Y como aún no te has muerto, te rebelas, y el comunismo se acaba y fracasa.

Aunque siempre hay gente que dice "es que eso no era comunismo", y consiguen engañar a otros, lo intentan en otro sitio y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> El socialismo se ha ensayado en infinidad de variantes posibles: los Jémeres Rojos y la Kampuchea Democrática, el Castrismo y Cuba, el delirio Bolivariano de Venezuela, el maoismo y China, el marxismo-leninismo de la URSS, los comunistas bolcheviques de Albania, el sistema comunista de Corea del Norte,...
> 
> En todos, absolutamente todos esos "ensayos" el resultado fue el empobrecimiento del pueblo, incluso en países con grandes recursos naturales, como el caso de Venezuela.
> 
> ...



MARXISMO-LENINISMO es una aberracion. el LENINISMO no tiene relacion alguna con el MARXISMO. el primero es REFORMISTA y el Segundo es ABOLICIONISTA
el primero lo crean LOS CAPITALISTAS BURGUESES TOTALITARIOS y el comunismo lo debe crear EL PROLETARIADO.
en este planeta desde la abolicion de el feudalism siempre ha existido el CAPITALISMO CON DIFERENTES POLITICAS. el socialism-leninista es una de ellas.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 20:26 ----------




Lukytrike dijo:


> No funciona porque es una religión.
> 
> Las religiones por lo general te prometen, si les sirves, la vida eterna, el paraiso tras la muerte... y el comunismo promete que va a quitarle el dinero a los ricos y repartirlo entre los pobres.
> 
> ...



no sabia que la RELIGION era un SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION.

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lukytrike (23 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> no sabia que la RELIGION era un SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION.



¿El comunismo lo es?

Yo pensaba que consistía en confiscar los sistemas de producción ya existentes, administrarlos siguiendo la máxima de "quien reparte se queda la mejor parte", y terminando por arruinarlos por eso y por la pésima gestión de personas incapaces.

Luego ya sabe lo que ocurre, gente saltando muros esquivando balas, otros construyendo balsas, etc.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Lukytrike dijo:


> ¿El comunismo lo es?
> 
> Yo pensaba que consistía en confiscar los sistemas de producción ya existentes, administrarlos siguiendo la máxima de "quien reparte se queda la mejor parte", y terminando por arruinarlos por eso y por la pésima gestión de personas incapaces.
> 
> Luego ya sabe lo que ocurre, gente saltando muros esquivando balas, otros construyendo balsas, etc.



claro que lo es y es TOTALMENTE OPUESTO Y DIFERENTE al Sistema de produccion capitalista. cosa que el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( cosa que usted describe muy bien)
por ejemplo;
en el comunismo-marxista no existe el trabajo asalariado, los bancos, el dinero, los mercados, precios, valores, ect ect porque son categorias economicas netamente CAPITALISTAS O DE SOCIEDADES CLASISTAS.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Renato (23 Ago 2018)

No funciona porque los fachas y troskos lo sabotean desde dentro.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> el Sistema de produccion capitalista FUNCIONO Y AUN FUNCIONA. pero necesitamos salir de la ultima Sociedad clasista, para convertirnos en humanos.
> te Saluda un marxista



Estamos de acuerdo, pero me temo que clases siempre van a existir, mantengamos controladas a las más peligrosas: multimillonarios y lumpen.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo, pero me temo que clases siempre van a existir, mantengamos controladas a las más peligrosas: multimillonarios y lumpen.



la filosofia marxista es MATERIALISTA, esto quiere decir, que no trabaja sobre la CONCIENCIA, lo hace sobre las CIRCUNSTANCIAS. crea circunstancias diferentes, para que las personas piensen diferentes.
una vez abolido EL CAPITAL esos no podran hacer nada mas que TRABAJAR como todos los demas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Meerkat (23 Ago 2018)

La evolución y la competencia es una ley universal. El comunismo es una arrogancia humana.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

Meerkat dijo:


> La evolución y la competencia es una ley universal. El comunismo es una arrogancia humana.



es una NECESIDAD HUMANA.

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Top5 (23 Ago 2018)

Que sarta de gilipolleces...
Incluida la intervención anterior.

Edito: Seré claro, la intervención de Meerkat.

La posterior a Meerkat también es una gilipollez.


----------



## fayser (23 Ago 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> ¿Y por qué funciona tan mal el capitalismo, excepto para los banqueros y los multimillonarios, que para ellos funciona maravillosamente, pero a costa de los demás?



¿Y qué te hace pensar que el _capitalismo funciona tan mal_, cuando estás delante de un ordenador con conexión a internet pudiendo dedicar tu tiempo a escribir las gilipolleces que te dan la gana?

¿De verdad crees que en un maravilloso estado comunista podrías hacer eso?

El capitalismo funciona tan acojonantemente bien que incluso sociedades repletas de retrasados alcanzan un nivel de vida envidiable.


----------



## Top5 (23 Ago 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caballero, nos estan educando desde la más tierna infancia a ser *consumidores*...

Yo estuve trabajando cierto tiempo en un centro comercial, te sorprendería saber cuanto se llega a tirar a la compactadora y cuanta comida -sí, comida- se va a tomar por el culo...

Cuando ves eso sabes a ciencia cierta que este sistema que se nos da como paradigma -y como el correcto- esta condenado a matar dolorosamente...

El comunismo _falló_ por las ansias de poder del ser humano y por el egoismo subyacente...
Es como una piramide en que los del aparato del partido estan arriba y no por ello tienen que ser los mejores...

Algo parecido al capitalismo, que también se desarrolla del mismo modo. Elites arriba, payasos consumistas abajo...

Por cierto, China todavía es en la practica un país comunista y no se puede decir _que ahora este mal_. Se supo reconvertir y "utilizar" a los gañanes que les pretendían engañar como a chinos...


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2018)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Y qué te hace pensar que el _capitalismo funciona tan mal_, cuando estás delante de un ordenador con conexión a internet pudiendo dedicar tu tiempo a escribir las gilipolleces que te dan la gana?
> 
> ¿De verdad crees que en un maravilloso estado comunista podrías hacer eso?
> 
> El capitalismo funciona tan acojonantemente bien que incluso sociedades repletas de retrasados alcanzan un nivel de vida envidiable.



POR QUE NO?

te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 22:50 ----------




Top5 dijo:


> Caballero, nos estan educando desde la más tierna infancia a ser *consumidores*...
> 
> Yo estuve trabajando cierto tiempo en un centro comercial, te sorprendería saber cuanto se llega a tirar a la compactadora y cuanta comida -sí, comida- se va a tomar por el culo...
> 
> ...



OTRO GILIPOLLA

te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 22:51 ----------




Top5 dijo:


> Caballero, nos estan educando desde la más tierna infancia a ser *consumidores*...
> 
> Yo estuve trabajando cierto tiempo en un centro comercial, te sorprendería saber cuanto se llega a tirar a la compactadora y cuanta comida -sí, comida- se va a tomar por el culo...
> 
> ...



OTRO GILIPOLLA

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Top5 (24 Ago 2018)

Leyendo trocitos de hilos por aquí y por allá me llama también la atención de que se suspire por un sistema que tenga en cuenta al individuo para, luego, _desearle la muerte a otros que no formen parte del mismo rebaño._

Fijense que hasta para ello desearían que la justicia fuera _tan poco independiente_ como la de una dictadura o de la un país del antiguo bloque oriental con aquellos que criticaban su sistema...

Cada día me sorprende más este foro.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Ago 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Leyendo trocitos de hilos por aquí y por allá me llama también la atención de que se suspire por un sistema que tenga en cuenta al individuo para, luego, _desearle la muerte a otros que no formen parte del mismo rebaño._
> 
> Fijense que hasta para ello desearían que la justicia fuera _tan poco independiente_ como la de una dictadura o de la un país del antiguo bloque oriental con aquellos que criticaban su sistema...
> 
> Cada día me sorprende más este foro.



cada vez que intervienes y te leos, me asombras mas. tienes una capacidad incredible.
asi seran todos los gilipollas?
solo espero que te des cuenta solito de que hablas de el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) y no de comunismo y mucho menos de marxismo.
que te falta para que te des cuenta, que estas adoctrinado?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## jus (24 Ago 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me he leído la obra de Marx, intuyo que usted tampoco. Pero da igual, le argimento por qué el comunismo NO FUNCIONA.

1- Atenta contra la naturaleza del ser humano: a qué me refiero? pues que todos los hombres nacemos con diferencias genéticas desde el minuto cero. Yo igual nací con unas cualidades mejores en mates, física, técnica que me permitirían hacer proyectos que ni en tus sueños tú podrías alcanzar.

2- El comunismo solo funciona si una élite decide tomar TODAS LAS DECISIONES como pasa en Cuba, China, Corea del norte, URSS, es decir DEBE HABER UNA DICTADURA

3- Esta dictadura se encarga de tratar evitar que la gente con cualidades pueda llevar a cabo proyectos o ideas que tengan porque el objetivo es igualar POR ABAJO siempre, eso hace que un tío muy capaz o simplemetne uno normalito PASE CON EL TIEMPO DE ESFORZARSE y al final tienes una sociedad mediocre, muy tutelada y dependiente del estado

4- Como la oligarquía que controle todo COMETA ERRORES de previsión: CÁGATE LORITO porque si producs antes 3k yougures y 3toneladas de patatas, puede que mañana haya cero productos en la tienda y tengas inflación de otros productos porque como has planificado y ha salido mal la cosa, TE JODES Y TE AGUANTAS CON LA PLANIFICACIÓN.

El comunismo como idea está bien, si yo entiendo lo que busca a nivel de satisfacer ls necesidades a todo el mundo, el problema es que a medio-largo plazo necesitas un dictadura y que ésta no falle y como SÍ FALLARÁ empezarán los desabastecimientos y encima irá matando el impulso del individuo en buscar prosperar y competir contra otro PORQUE ESTÁ EN NUESTRA NATURALEZA


----------



## Puertas (24 Ago 2018)

El comunismo es sólo eso, una buena idea. O, más propiamente, un idealismo: si todos los individuos se comportan como tienen que comportarse, entonces funciona. Pero los individuos no son así. No somos hormigas que trabajan por el bien de la colonia.

El primer "defecto" es el egoismo. Un ejemplo típico es Pablo Iglesias (lo mío para mí, y lo de los demás también). Si no hay ley, o sólo se aplica para unos, entonces deriva en corrupción, típica de los regímenes totalitarios (de cualquier signo). No estoy diciendo que Pablo Iglesias sea corrupto. Lo pongo como ejemplo de que ninguno de los que están arriba son comunistas y, de los que están abajo, todos aspiramos a no tener que serlo.

La mejor forma de encauzar ese egoismo personal son los regímenes europeos, donde a cambio de un 50% de impuestos la gente es capaz de trabajar por el bien de todos. Parece un robo, pero lo cierto es que la sociedad funciona gracias a los remeros (esos que trabajan 8-10 horas al día, se llevan a casa 1000€ al mes, y el estado se embolsa otros 1000).


----------



## jus (24 Ago 2018)

Puertas dijo:


> El comunismo es sólo eso, una buena idea. O, más propiamente, un idealismo: si todos los individuos se comportan como tienen que comportarse, entonces funciona. Pero los individuos no son así. No somos hormigas que trabajan por el bien de la colonia.
> 
> El primer "defecto" es el egoismo. Un ejemplo típico es Pablo Iglesias (lo mío para mí, y lo de los demás también). Si no hay ley, o sólo se aplica para unos, entonces deriva en corrupción, típica de los regímenes totalitarios (de cualquier signo). No estoy diciendo que Pablo Iglesias sea corrupto. Lo pongo como ejemplo de que ninguno de los que están arriba son comunistas y, de los que están abajo, todos aspiramos a no tener que serlo.
> 
> La mejor forma de encauzar ese egoismo personal son los regímenes europeos, donde a cambio de un 50% de impuestos la gente es capaz de trabajar por el bien de todos. Parece un robo, pero lo cierto es que la sociedad funciona gracias a los remeros (esos que trabajan 8-10 horas al día, se llevan a casa 1000€ al mes, y el estado se embolsa otros 1000).



Exacto. Y no nos engañemos, ni habrá nunca un sistema 100% comunista ni tampoco un sistema 100% liberal o neoliberal

El primero porque atenta contra la naturaleza egoista humana, entre millones de personas con razas, culturas, e idiosincracias particulares a ver cómo ponerles de acuerdo de remar en una dirección sino es a base de dictadura brutal y al final acaba con la frase: "el que parte y reparte se lleva la mejor parte"

El liberalismo atenta porque al haber desigual reparto de riqueza supondrá la creación de oligarquías más y ma´s poderosas que no le interesarán oir el mejorar las condiciones laborales de nadie y... EL COMBO es que el neoliberal dice que cada uno debe buscarse su propia vida: seguro médico, medicinas, pagarse una buena carretera...

Por eso existe un estado de bienestar SOCIAL a base de leyes como convención social para que al menos si ganas dinero pongamos parte de este dinero (de forma obligatoria) como bote para hacer carreteras, construir hospitales, dar ayudas a quien tiene mala suerte de tener un bache en un tiempo prolongado.

El objetivo es pensar en los demás con el ánimo de que si a ti te pasara algo tuvieras una red detrás y eso es lo que hoy día tenemos.

Por supuesto no hay sistema bueno JAMÁS. Lo que pasa que el capitalismo crea abundancia de productos y permite que la gente no quede desabastecida, ahora bien, a costa de un repartod de recursos y riqueza desigual y DE LLEVARSE POR DELANTE LA ECOLOGÍA por ahora.


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Ago 2018)

El Socialismo Real (ningún estado con gobierno comunista pretendió nunca haber llegado al comunismo) funcionó en la URSS razonablemente bien, teniendo en cuenta que la economía central planificada supone cuadrar una complicada ecuación entre insumos y consumos, y lo hicieron sin ordenadores, hoy en dia, hubiese funcionado de maravilla, si hacemos abstracción a la permanente agresión capitalista, claro.


----------



## Mod (24 Ago 2018)

Nutrizia la pedantona dijo:


> ¿Cómo puede llamarse "buena idea" a algo que no funciona o es imposible?



Utopía?

Gran tema pero mal enfocado. 
El comumismo no funciona y la razón no es la economía planificada. 
La razón es que es una doctrina idealista, simple y súper atractiva para el ser humano. Sin embargo nunca se implantará porque ha sido concebida para engañar la sociedad con el fin de nuevo reparto del poder y recursos.
No hay más. 
Es un engaño banal y brutal. 
Las lemas de revolución rusa han sido: la tierra para campesinos y las fábricas para trabajadores. No se cumplió nada de eso porque la meta era llegar al poder y no regalar tierras y industrias a los descamisados. 
Pero es difícil hacer la revolución si no se promete el oro y el moro. 

La Rusia zarista tenía 80% de población campesina. No obstante la revolución se llamó la revolución del proletariado que eran 3%
Ya empezando por ahí y todo lo demás es una gran farsa. Y parece mentira que hay gente que todavía crea en que les van a regalar una buena vida en la sociedad comunista. ¡Qué ilusos!


----------



## jus (24 Ago 2018)

Mod dijo:


> Utopía?
> 
> Gran tema pero mal enfocado.
> El comumismo no funciona y la razón no es la economía planificada.
> ...



Y qué decir que cuadno Stalin agarró el poder se dio cuenta que si quería competir contra las nacoines europeas tenía que industrializar a todo trapo el país (enorme) y para ello había que enviar cantidades ingentes de grano y materias primas sin importar que de por medio la gente muriera de hambre a través de lo splanes quinquenales

Esa fue su planificación real para sus ambiciones sin importar la muerte de millones de personas.

Eso sí gracias a su gran industrialización, a pesar de perder la guerra contra finlandia (para flipar que la perdieran) en 1940, cuando los alemanes penetraron en su terrerno y el lodo y el frío ruso más la resistencia impuesta por Stalin de no retronceder (al fin y al cabo en la URSS había más de 100 millones de personas y perder 20 millones no es la hecatombe) junto con tener una nación tan basta que puedes llevar las fábricas de abastecimiento bien lejos del frente pues podo contraatacar.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Ago 2018)

Mod dijo:


> Utopía?
> 
> Gran tema pero mal enfocado.
> El comumismo no funciona y la razón no es la economía planificada.
> ...



cuando existio el comunismo?
expliqueme eso hombre sabio

te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 14:02 ----------




jus dijo:


> No me he leído la obra de Marx, intuyo que usted tampoco. Pero da igual, le argimento por qué el comunismo NO FUNCIONA.
> 
> 1- Atenta contra la naturaleza del ser humano: a qué me refiero? pues que todos los hombres nacemos con diferencias genéticas desde el minuto cero. Yo igual nací con unas cualidades mejores en mates, física, técnica que me permitirían hacer proyectos que ni en tus sueños tú podrías alcanzar.
> 
> ...



con razon hablas tantos disparates.
si no te has leido y mucho menos estudiado la filosofia marxista, como cojones puedes saber sobre comunismo?
de hecho como el 95% confundes SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) con comunismo-marxista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Puertas (24 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> cuando existio el comunismo?
> expliqueme eso hombre sabio
> 
> te Saluda un marxista
> ...



Estaría bien que los marxistas explicárais qué es el comunismo, el marxismo, o como lo queráis llamar. Insultando al resto de foreros no llegaréis a ningún sitio.

Teniendo en cuenta que todos los sistemas se oponen a los cambios (por ejemplo, la democracia tiene armas para defenderse de los que quieren destruirla), la única forma que hay de implantar tu "sistema" es que convenzas a la mayor parte de la gente de que es mejor. Y eso no se consigue diciendo que eres marxista (bastante arrogante), sino explicando por qué los regímenes comunistas han fallado, y dónde tu sistema "marxista" mejora a los demás.

Yo te digo por que nunca funcionan: porque la gente trabaja por egoísmo. Y ese egoismo, bien encauzado (impuestos) hace que tengas ciertos servicios comunes (seguridad, comunicaciones, sanidad, educación, pensiones).

Pablo Iglesias es un charlatán que ha visto que puede vivir bien si convence a cierto porcentaje del electorado. Nunca ha hecho voto de pobreza (a veces confunden a los comunistas con la iglesia), y ha manejado el rebaño muy bien.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Ago 2018)

Puertas dijo:


> Estaría bien que los marxistas explicárais qué es el comunismo, el marxismo, o como lo queráis llamar. Insultando al resto de foreros no llegaréis a ningún sitio.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que todos los sistemas se oponen a los cambios (por ejemplo, la democracia tiene armas para defenderse de los que quieren destruirla), la única forma que hay de implantar tu "sistema" es que convenzas a la mayor parte de la gente de que es mejor. Y eso no se consigue diciendo que eres marxista (bastante arrogante), sino explicando por qué los regímenes comunistas han fallado, y dónde tu sistema "marxista" mejora a los demás.
> 
> ...



es que no hay nivel.
fijate bien en ti mismo. cuantas veces digo y repito que EL COMUNISMO NO HA EXISTIDO. ahora me vuelves con que LOS REGIMENES COMUNISTAS HAN FALLADO.
señor; cual REGIMEN COMUNISTA si nunca ha existido uno?
confundes y confunden SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO )CON COMUNISMO.
EL SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA que es de lo que usted habla y critica al igual que todos y un servidor Tambien. fracaza porque es UNA ABERRACION DE EL SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION CAPITALISTA LIBRE. al capitalism le es inherente LA LIBERTAD, sin ella no produce, se desarrolla y terminan colapsando.pero eso no les interesa a los IZQUIERDISTAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS, ellos solo quieren EL PODER Y EL CONTROL
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Renato (24 Ago 2018)

El comunismo es la única dieta que no tiene efecto rebote.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (24 Ago 2018)

Ya ves lo bien que funciona en Venezuela. Estarán haciendo algo mal


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Ago 2018)

El comunismo falla en lo más elemental ya que no premia al que destaca , eso hace que la gente no se esfuerce y sin esfuerzo todo se va a la mierda. Por ejemplo en un sistema capitalista un buen ingeniero tiene un sueldo decente, buena vivienda, buen coche ... total que él se esfuerza para mejorar y ganar aún más dinero que le permitirá follarse más chortinas. En un sistema comunista un ingeniero no puede mejorar SIN ENCHUFE POLÍTICO, tiene una mierda de sueldo, una mierda de vivienda , un coche de mierda ( si es que lo tiene)... total que no se preocupa de mejorar porque no le da beneficio, además no hay CHORTINAS y las pocas que hay están para las élites del partido. 
Eso es lo que nos explicó el profesor de ciencias sociales ( sin chortinas ) y yo lo veo bastante acertado.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## cripton36 (24 Ago 2018)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> El comunismo falla en lo más elemental ya que no premia al que destaca , eso hace que la gente no se esfuerce y sin esfuerzo todo se va a la mierda. Por ejemplo en un sistema capitalista un buen ingeniero tiene un sueldo decente, buena vivienda, buen coche ... total que él se esfuerza para mejorar y ganar aún más dinero que le permitirá follarse más chortinas. En un sistema comunista un ingeniero no puede mejorar SIN ENCHUFE POLÍTICO, tiene una mierda de sueldo, una mierda de vivienda , un coche de mierda ( si es que lo tiene)... total que no se preocupa de mejorar porque no le da beneficio, además no hay CHORTINAS y las pocas que hay están para las élites del partido.
> Eso es lo que nos explicó el profesor de ciencias sociales ( sin chortinas ) y yo lo veo bastante acertado.
> 
> 
> ...



otro que conoce el comunismo, con professor y todo. que ignorancia dios mio
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Renato (24 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> Saluda un marxista



No te da vergüenza? Piensa en tus padres que te han criado.


----------



## Hermericus (24 Ago 2018)

Hace falta ser muy idiota para decir que el comunismo es una buena idea.

El comunismo solo puede funcionar en la adolescencia y primera juventud en las etapas de coleguero guay entre jovencitos que están dejando atrás la infancia.

Mas allá de eso, el comunisfo es una forma de totalitarismo inviable dedicada a la explotación de la gente QUE PRODUCE, dar limosnas a la gente retarded y mantener en el poder a una casta de violentos que en la práctica son dueños de todo.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Ago 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> Hace falta ser muy idiota para decir que el comunismo es una buena idea.
> 
> El comunismo solo puede funcionar en la adolescencia y primera juventud en las etapas de coleguero guay entre jovencitos que están dejando atrás la infancia.
> 
> Mas allá de eso, el comunisfo es una forma de totalitarismo inviable dedicada a la explotación de la gente QUE PRODUCE, dar limosnas a la gente retarded y mantener en el poder a una casta de violentos que en la práctica son dueños de todo.



eso es socialism-leninista. no comunismo

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Hermericus (24 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> eso es socialism-leninista. no comunismo
> 
> te Saluda un marxista



¿Es que hay otro????

Llamándolo como te de la gana esa 'ideología' es un Antiguo Regimen mucho mas duro. Una casta del partido dueño de facto de todo el poder y todos los bienes que se generen en el Estado que vive a todo trapo y a todo lujo que toma el poder apoyándose en la escoria de la sociedad, la plebe, azuzandola en sus complejos de gente inferior 'sometida'. Una vez llegado al poder, la plebe le importa un carajo a los comunistas, lo único que les interesa es que en el Estado , una vez eliminadas fisicamente o vía exilio las capas sociales elevadas intelectual y economicamente, no surjan nuevas élites, condenando al 30, 50, 70% de la población a tener una vida de mierda por debajo de sus posibilidades. Eso le gusta mucho a la plebe, envidiosa de la gente mejor que ella, pero a medio y largo plazo (una generación, no mas), es la propia plebe la que se da cuenta que acabar con lo mejor de la sociedad y someterlos es malo , no solo para la sociedad si no también para ellos.

El comunismo solo tiene adeptos en ciertos tipos de gente: los jóvenes idealistas que se creen su catecismo e ideas utópicas y en algunos sectores de gentuza que se sabe INCAPAZ de tener una vida mejor de la que tiene y entonces su objetivo es la destrucción del prójimo que si que es capaz de vivir mejor que el. Y no me refiero solo a cuestiones económicas.

El comunismo es MALDAD por encima de todo y una obsesión de aplastar a todo aquel/aquello con los que no resiste una mínima comparación por medio del miedo, la coacción y la violencia. Los peores comunistas son los idiotas a los que les faltan hervores que están en la inopia y se creen su doctrina. Precisamente POR IDIOTAS. La mala gente comunista, al menos va de frente, odia y quiere eliminar a los mejores pero no da la tabarra con 'ideas'.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Ago 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> ¿Es que hay otro????
> 
> Llamándolo como te de la gana esa 'ideología' es un Antiguo Regimen mucho mas duro. Una casta del partido dueño de facto de todo el poder y todos los bienes que se generen en el Estado que vive a todo trapo y a todo lujo que toma el poder apoyándose en la escoria de la sociedad, la plebe, azuzandola en sus complejos de gente inferior 'sometida'. Una vez llegado al poder, la plebe le importa un carajo a los comunistas, lo único que les interesa es que en el Estado , una vez eliminadas fisicamente o vía exilio las capas sociales elevadas intelectual y economicamente, no surjan nuevas élites, condenando al 30, 50, 70% de la población a tener una vida de mierda por debajo de sus posibilidades. Eso le gusta mucho a la plebe, envidiosa de la gente mejor que ella, pero a medio y largo plazo (una generación, no mas), es la propia plebe la que se da cuenta que acabar con lo mejor de la sociedad y someterlos es malo , no solo para la sociedad si no también para ellos.
> 
> ...



de acuerdo con el primer parrafo. en los demas estas EQUIVOCADO
el comunismo NUNCA HA EXISTIDO mucho menos los comunistas.
COMUNISMO; Sistema de produccion cuya celula economica es la COMUNA y que no necesita de TRABAJO ASALARIADO, BANCOS, MERCADOS , PRECIOS, VALORES, Y MUCHO MENOS ESTADO
COMUNISTA; ser que vive en COMUNIDAD DE BIENES Y SERVICIOS.
conoces alguno?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## El Moñas (24 Ago 2018)

El comunismo ha sido ensayado en más de 20 paises y el resultado ha sido siempre el mismo: RUINA y MISERIA, pais que han pillado por banda, pais que se han cargado, Venezuela es el último y terrorífico ejemplo. Además de ruina y miseria, el comunismo ha derivado invariablemente en una dictadura feroz y sanguinaria, porque tras convertir a pueblos enteros en miserables la única manera de que no se subleven es reprimirles a fondo.

Luego, el error no está en una mala implantación (van muchas, todas fracasadas) como siempre alegan los comunistas. El error ES EL PROPIO COMUNISMO, su mero concepto.

El problema es que depués tantos fracasos y tan continuados y de tanta muerte y destrucción que ha causado, el comunismo (a veces disfrazado como en España) todavía pervive y tiene adeptos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> otro que conoce el comunismo, con professor y todo. que ignorancia dios mio
> 
> te Saluda un marxista





Un marxista no, UN GILIPOLLAS.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## parserito (24 Ago 2018)

No entiendo qué tiene que ver el comunismo con lo que planteas.

El comunismo tiene algunas cosas que no solo son buenas, sino que son de cajón y que mas tarde o mas temprano habrá que aplicar sino queremos desaparecer de la faz de la tierra.

Tambien lo que pasa es que el mundo en el que vivimos, es injusto en su naturaleza misma. Hay cosas para las que no existe una solucion perfecta con la que todo el mundo este contento. Ahi creo que reside el error de la gente, en escoger una ideologia, cuando lo mas sensato es coger las cosas buenas que tiene cada una.


----------



## Hermericus (24 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> de acuerdo con el primer parrafo. en los demas estas EQUIVOCADO
> el comunismo NUNCA HA EXISTIDO mucho menos los comunistas.
> COMUNISMO; Sistema de produccion cuya celula economica es la COMUNA y que no necesita de TRABAJO ASALARIADO, BANCOS, MERCADOS , PRECIOS, VALORES, Y MUCHO MENOS ESTADO
> COMUNISTA; ser que vive en COMUNIDAD DE BIENES Y SERVICIOS.
> ...



Ya. Ahora resulta que , por ejemplo, el rural gallego durante siglos era un sistema comunista.

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 22:53 ----------




El Moñas dijo:


> El problema es que depués tantos fracasos y tan continuados y de tanta muerte y destrucción que ha causado, el comunismo (a veces disfrazado como en España) todavía pervive y tiene adeptos.



El comunismo siempre pervivirá y tendrá adeptos entre las clases de persona que he descrito antes: jóvenes idealistas con miedo a la vida y al futuro a los que se les vende que todo el mundo vivirá bien e igual sin esfuerzo, por solidaridad y tal, y entre los hijos de puta mediocres que odian saber que hay muchisima gente mejores que ellos que van a vivir mejor.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Ago 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> Ya. Ahora resulta que , por ejemplo, el rural gallego durante siglos era un sistema comunista.
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 22:53 ----------
> 
> ...



parece ser que tampoco sabes que es UN SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION.

una COMUNA de ningun modo formaria un Sistema de produccion, porque una comuna seria una celula de el Sistema de produccion y un Sistema lo formarian todas las CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) de un pais o el planeta.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Yupi (24 Ago 2018)

Los que dicen como excusa que nunca se ha experimentado en ningún país el verdadero comunismo-marxismo aciertan en una cosa, aunque sin querer: el comunismo es una Utopía, como la ciudad que da nombre al libro de Tomas Moro. Y como utopía es irrealizable. Como género literario, el marxismo es atractivo, sobre todo a edades tempranas, cuando tan susceptibles somos a las novelas de ciencia ficción y aventuras que nos presentan a un malvado tirano que destroza las vidas de sus súbditos y al que el héroe finalmente derrota en un acto final de valentía y rebeldía. Y como género literario que es, el comunismo resulta interesante de leer. Especialmente satisfactorio resulta a aquellos jóvenes que piensan que el mundo no les da todo lo que merecen, mientras otras personas de su entorno próximo beben de la copa de la vida sin pausa, rodeados de amor y todo tipo de experiencias materiales y/o espirituales. Es fácil que se identifiquen con los explotados proletarios que comen exclusivamente sopa de ajo.
En todo caso, las razones por las que uno se hace comunista son menos intelectuales que personales y psicológicas. El observador minucioso encontrará un patrón en las personalidades de los comunistas, especialmente los jóvenes, que solo atiende a sus historias personales y características psicológicas. La razón nada tiene que ver en el convertirse en comunista (lo mismo puede decirse de otras ideologías, por supuesto). ¿Qué literatura marxista leen los jóvenes marxistas que sirva de sustento a sus ideas? Con suerte podremos encontrar alguno que se haya leído el manifiesto comunista. Raro, muy raro sería conocer a alguno que se haya leído los manuscritos de París. E imposible encontrar a alguien que se haya leído El Capital. Y aún así son convencidos comunistas. Por cierto, el poder de El Capital reside precisamente en que muy poca gente lo ha leído, es una especie de Necromicon cuyo atractivo es el de pertenecer a esa mitología de libros esotéricos que sólo unos iniciados han tenido el valor de leer. Y nadie lo lee porque parece uno de los mayores tostones nunca escritos.

Pero sigo y termino: el verdadero problema es cuando olvidamos que el comunismo es una utopía, un género literario, o nos lo presentan como una realidad científica, y llegamos a creer que puede ser implementado en la realidad. Ahí empiezan los problemas: confundir el mundo de lo ideal y el mundo real, ficción y realidad. El resultado ha de ser catastrófico por necesidad.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Ago 2018)

Yupi dijo:


> Los que dicen como excusa que nunca se ha experimentado en ningún país el verdadero comunismo-marxismo aciertan en una cosa, aunque sin querer: el comunismo es una Utopía, como la ciudad que da nombre al libro de Tomas Moro. Y como utopía es irrealizable. Como género literario, el marxismo es atractivo, sobre todo a edades tempranas, cuando tan susceptibles somos a las novelas de ciencia ficción y aventuras que nos presentan a un malvado tirano que destroza las vidas de sus súbditos y al que el héroe finalmente derrota en un acto final de valentía y rebeldía. Y como género literario que es, el comunismo resulta interesante de leer. Especialmente satisfactorio resulta a aquellos jóvenes que piensan que el mundo no les da todo lo que merecen, mientras otras personas de su entorno próximo beben de la copa de la vida sin pausa, rodeados de amor y todo tipo de experiencias materiales y/o espirituales. Es fácil que se identifiquen con los explotados proletarios que comen exclusivamente sopa de ajo.
> En todo caso, las razones por las que uno se hace comunista son menos intelectuales que personales y psicológicas. El observador minucioso encontrará un patrón en las personalidades de los comunistas, especialmente los jóvenes, que solo atiende a sus historias personales y características psicológicas. La razón nada tiene que ver en el convertirse en comunista (lo mismo puede decirse de otras ideologías, por supuesto). ¿Qué literatura marxista leen los jóvenes marxistas que sirva de sustento a sus ideas? Con suerte podremos encontrar alguno que se haya leído el manifiesto comunista. Raro, muy raro sería conocer a alguno que se haya leído los manuscritos de París. E imposible encontrar a alguien que se haya leído El Capital. Y aún así son convencidos comunistas. Por cierto, el poder de El Capital reside precisamente en que muy poca gente lo ha leído, es una especie de Necromicon cuyo atractivo es el de pertenecer a esa mitología de libros esotéricos que sólo unos iniciados han tenido el valor de leer. Y nadie lo lee porque parece uno de los mayores tostones nunca escritos.
> 
> Pero sigo y termino: el verdadero problema es cuando olvidamos que el comunismo es una utopía, un género literario, o nos lo presentan como una realidad científica, y llegamos a creer que puede ser implementado en la realidad. Ahí empiezan los problemas: confundir el mundo de lo ideal y el mundo real, ficción y realidad. El resultado ha de ser catastrófico por necesidad.



si es cierto, una utopia para los niños. pero no para mi que soy graduado en economia y especializado en filosofia marxista.
hablo con propiedad y nunca he confundido ( como casi todos ustedes) comunismo-marxista con SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado, que los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas vendieron como comunismo y ustedes aun siguen repitiendo como papagayos.
obras escogidas de marx y engels
obras completes de lenin
EL CAPITAL en cuatro tomos
la filosofia hegeliana, ect ect
la unica utopia que existe es la que nos negamos realizar.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Icibatreuh (25 Ago 2018)

¿Pero alguno habéis conocido un país comunista de verdad? Yo estuve un tiempo en Berlín Oriental, RDA, año 1983.

Ideas que me acuerdo:

1/ "Cada uno tiene que aportar según sus capacidades y recibir según sus necesidades." Muy bonito (y muy motivante :no pero luego te decian, "yo hago como que trabajo y ellos hacen como que me pagan." Veías a 5 llevando una manguera en el trabajo oficial. Eso sí, todos tenían un trabajo extra en negro. 

2/ "Pleno empleo". Si un obrero iba todos los dias borracho a trabajar no le echaban. "Como hay pleno empleo, si le echamos le van a tener que coger en otra fabrica"

3/ "Vivienda para todos". Los que han visitado Berlin Este sabrán como eran las casas de estupendas. Pero hecha la ley hecha la trampa. La gente se divorciada de mentirijillas para así tener dos casas.

4/ "Precios justos". Aparte que no había nada para comprar, valía igual un Kg de peras en buen estado que un Kg de podridas. Una año antes de caer el muro me anunciaron un gran avance del socialismo real. Permitieron bajar el precio de la fruta en mal estado.

5/ "Alta tecnologia" . El país que hace los mejores coches del mundo fabricaba el Traban. Era como de carton-piedra , malo no, horrible y feo como un demonio. Había que apuntarse a una lista de espera que duraba años.

6/ "Igualdad". Las elites tenían unos privilegios increíbles. Aparte eran los únicos que podían viajar al extranjero.

7/""Cultura y libertad". Estaba terminantemente prohibido ver la TV del Oeste. Interrogaban a los niños en la escuela sobre lo que veian los padres. A pesar de ello, el producto mas demandado a los occidentsles era un prograna de TV del Oeste 


Y eso que la RDA y sobre todo Berlín era lo mejorcito del bloque comunista.

Y ahora mucha gente del Este tiene nostalgia de esa vida de casapapi, papa estado se encargaba de todo. Seguro que muchos paguiteros y Burbujistas de pro firmarían por vivir allí en esa época.


----------



## cripton36 (25 Ago 2018)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> ¿Pero alguno habéis conocido un país comunista de verdad? Yo estuve un tiempo en Berlín Oriental, RDA, año 1983.
> 
> Ideas que me acuerdo:
> 
> ...



cuando fue que descubriste que la RDA era o fue comunista?
no seria SOCIALISTA-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) y eres uno mas que confunde la peste a mierda con el mal olor?
comunismo de verdad?
tenian TRABAJO ASALARIADO?
TENIAN BANCOS Y DINERO?
TENIAN ESTADO?
TENIAN PRECIOS Y VALORES?
TENIAN MERCADOS Y TIENDAS?
seguramente SI. entonces eran CAPITALISTAS DE ESTADO Y NO COMUNISTAS.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Hermericus (25 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> parece ser que tampoco sabes que es UN SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION.
> 
> una COMUNA de ningun modo formaria un Sistema de produccion, porque una comuna seria una celula de el Sistema de produccion y un Sistema lo formarian todas las CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) de un pais o el planeta.
> te Saluda un marxista



Una comuna está muy bien. UNA, en singular. Se juntan unas docenas o cientos de personas capacitadas, distribuyen trabajo y si tienen terreno fertil y con materias primas suficientes funciona hasta que aparezcan los INEVITABLES problemas sociales y de convivencia. Luego hace KAPUT

Las comunas a niveles grandes SON INVIABLES, porque en nuestra Humanidad el 50% de la poblacion son retardeds en mayor o menor grado. La gente con mayor inteligencia no estará dispuesta a utilizar SU UNICA VIDA dedicandose a que los retardes vivan del cuento, y la gente con ALGO de inteligencia se dará cuenta de que puede controlar a los retardeds para vivir de ellos , a la vez que tambien se da cuenta de que puede eliminar o anular a los mas inteligentes con violencia e intimidacion usando a la masa, esclavizandolos de facto.

Si es que los 'marxistas' idealistas o bien sois estúpidos u os faltan varios hervores que os negáis a daros. 

No existen las utopías, alelado. Solo en la imaginación de los monstruos.


----------



## cripton36 (25 Ago 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> Una comuna está muy bien. UNA, en singular. Se juntan unas docenas o cientos de personas capacitadas, distribuyen trabajo y si tienen terreno fertil y con materias primas suficientes funciona hasta que aparezcan los INEVITABLES problemas sociales y de convivencia. Luego hace KAPUT
> 
> Las comunas a niveles grandes SON INVIABLES, porque en nuestra Humanidad el 50% de la poblacion son retardeds en mayor o menor grado. La gente con mayor inteligencia no estará dispuesta a utilizar SU UNICA VIDA dedicandose a que los retardes vivan del cuento, y la gente con ALGO de inteligencia se dará cuenta de que puede controlar a los retardeds para vivir de ellos , a la vez que tambien se da cuenta de que puede eliminar o anular a los mas inteligentes con violencia e intimidacion usando a la masa, esclavizandolos de facto.
> 
> ...



por lo que leo eres campesino y español. te hable de COMUNAS y te fuistes por las comunas campesinas de los LIBERTARIOS.
las CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) no son ni centros de produccion industrial ni campesinas.
de entrada, de hecho, en el comunismo no existe CAMPO Y CIUDAD, esta es unas de las tantas contradicciones que debe resolver el Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista.
no se ha que tipo de COMUNAS usted se refiere, pero le aseguro de que de las que hablo, usted no las conoce. por que? porque hablo de las CBS que forman el Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista y este NUNCA HA EXISTIDO.
creo que es suficiente
que pasa por su mente, cuando habla de problemas de convivencias comunales?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Pericoburbujista (25 Ago 2018)

Joder... Vaya pregunta...

El comunismo se inventó para vagos.

No hay más preguntas, Señoría....


----------



## cripton36 (25 Ago 2018)

Pericoburbujista dijo:


> Joder... Vaya pregunta...
> 
> El comunismo se inventó para vagos.
> 
> No hay más preguntas, Señoría....



lo que se creo para vagos fue el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA que fue y es creado por burgueses capitalistas que no estan dispuestos a continuar la competencia y deciden tomar el poder de el estado, EXPROPIAR TODO, DARLE UNA MIGAJA AL PUEBLO Y POSTRARSE EN EL ESTADO A VIVIR LA DULCE VIDA.
EL COMUNISMO sera quien sustituya al capitalism, cuando llegue su tiempo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (25 Ago 2018)

El comunismo va en contra de la esencia de las personas, por eso fracasa. Es como meterle unas mallas a un toro esperando a que se ponga a bailar ballet, su esencia es embestir, lo otro es ir en contra de la naturaleza de las cosas.


----------



## cripton36 (25 Ago 2018)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> El comunismo va en contra de la esencia de las personas, por eso fracasa. Es como meterle unas mallas a un toro esperando a que se ponga a bailar ballet, su esencia es embestir, lo otro es ir en contra de la naturaleza de las cosas.



que no hombre, usted habla con juicios SOCIALISTAS-LENINISTAS ( capitalism monopolista de estado.)
el comunismo usted no lo conoce, porque aun no ha llegado su tiempo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Kyle Reese (25 Ago 2018)

"Pensamientos Ibéricos" dijo:


> Obvio que también habría que decir de dónde venía ese pueblo; de un tardiofeudalismo. Es normal que crezca desmesuradamente con cualquier sistema viniendo de dónde venía, de la época de los zares.
> 
> El comunismo posiblemente sea el sistema más imperfecto que se haya dado, porque no hay un sistema perfecto per se debido a nuestra naturaleza como individuo que es el ser humano, por muy sociable que pueda resultar ser.
> 
> Creo, incluso, que la democracia que padecemos, es el segundo de los peores sistemas posibles... y nadie de entre los creadores de nuestra constitución vigente dio razón a Platón cuando decidieron que un discapacitado mental parcial tenía derecho a voto o que solo bastase la mayoría de edad para ejercer el voto, independientemente de que no supiese leer o escribir.




Si nos fijamos en los hechos, lo cierto es que el comunismo (marxismo-leninismo) únicamente se impuso con éxito en esos países tardofeudalistas: Rusia, China, Mongolia, Cuba, varios países africanos...incluso en España, no poco se podría debatir que fue buena parte de que estuviesen a punto de imponerse, era en gran medida en una sociedad atrasada de castas.

Nunca lo han conseguido en lugares con unos mínimos principios de liberalismo, nunca.

Por eso cuando el típico listillo te viene con lo que había antes de la revolución era una cloaca infecta y por tanto revolucionable, es muy fácil responder que tampoco había libertad de ninguna clase, de las que también aborrecen.

Aunque parezca delirante: la regla sin excepciones, es que tenga éxito una revolución comunista en sitios como Arabía Saudí y no en Dinamarca. Los comunistas deberían explicarnos el por qué, pero no quieren.


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> la filosofia marxista es MATERIALISTA, esto quiere decir, que no trabaja sobre la CONCIENCIA, lo hace sobre las CIRCUNSTANCIAS. crea circunstancias diferentes, para que las personas piensen diferentes.
> una vez abolido EL CAPITAL esos no podran hacer nada mas que TRABAJAR como todos los demas.
> te Saluda un marxista



En la granja de Orwell tampoco había capital, y todos tenían que trabajar, sólo que unos trabajaban más que otros... entre una mirada más de barbaridades.


----------



## piru (25 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> que no hombre, usted habla con juicios SOCIALISTAS-LENINISTAS ( capitalism monopolista de estado.)
> *el comunismo usted no lo conoce*, porque aun no ha llegado su tiempo.
> te Saluda un marxista




Esto quiere decir que usted SÍ lo conoce. Díganos cómo es para que podamos identificarlo llegado el momento. ¡Cuéntenos más!


----------



## El Moñas (25 Ago 2018)

jo jo, "te saluda un marxista" robando ideas de Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera, el non plus ultra. Que los paises comunistas derivaran a un Capitalismo de Estado ya fue advertido en los años 30 por Jose Antonio al analizar la URSS (y eso que no llevaban ni 20 años de comunismo). Y no advirtiósolo eso, sino vaticinó y acertó que un pais que deviene en comunista, no pasa nunca de la fase de "Capitalismo de Estado".

*«El socialismo, contrafigura del capitalismo, supo hacer su crítica, pero no ofreció el remedio, porque prescindió artificialmente de toda estimación del hombre como valor espiritual; así, en Rusia, inhumanamente, no se ha pasado aún del capitalismo de Estado, y es cada día menos probable que se llegue al comunismo»
Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera*

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 20:48 ----------

Por cierto tampoco se llega nunca a la dictadura del proletariado, se estanca en la fase de que un dictador se hace con todo el poder y se mantiene en el a base de reprimir y tener al pueblo en la miseria.


----------



## luisito2 (25 Ago 2018)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> El comunismo va en contra de la esencia de las personas, por eso fracasa. Es como meterle unas mallas a un toro esperando a que se ponga a bailar ballet, su esencia es embestir, lo otro es ir en contra de la naturaleza de las cosas.



Extraña analogía. Muchos piensan que la tauromaquia, precisamente, es una danza en la que el toro, o la muerte, es uno de los bailarines.


----------



## ZHU DE (25 Ago 2018)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> El comunismo va en contra de la esencia de las personas, por eso fracasa. Es como meterle unas mallas a un toro esperando a que se ponga a bailar ballet, su esencia es embestir, lo otro es ir en contra de la naturaleza de las cosas.



Claro moreno, como la esencia esa de las personas es explotar al prójimo....


----------



## cripton36 (25 Ago 2018)

Kyle Reese dijo:


> Si nos fijamos en los hechos, lo cierto es que el comunismo (marxismo-leninismo) únicamente se impuso con éxito en esos países tardofeudalistas: Rusia, China, Mongolia, Cuba, varios países africanos...incluso en España, no poco se podría debatir que fue buena parte de que estuviesen a punto de imponerse, era en gran medida en una sociedad atrasada de castas.
> 
> Nunca lo han conseguido en lugares con unos mínimos principios de liberalismo, nunca.
> 
> ...



pues, primero que todo. MARXISMO-LENINISMO es una aberracion, eso no existe.
una cosa es LENINISMO y otra totalmente diferente MARXISMO
y te respond tu curiosidad.
el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA( capitalism monopolista de estado) seda solo en paises subdesarrollados, porque son mas facil de engañar esos pueblos.
puedes verlo aqui. no saben distinguir entre CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO y COMUNISMO
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 21:29 ----------




El Moñas dijo:


> jo jo, "te saluda un marxista" robando ideas de Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera, el non plus ultra. Que los paises comunistas derivaran a un Capitalismo de Estado ya fue advertido en los años 30 por Jose Antonio al analizar la URSS (y eso que no llevaban ni 20 años de comunismo). Y no advirtiósolo eso, sino vaticinó y acertó que un pais que deviene en comunista, no pasa nunca de la fase de "Capitalismo de Estado".
> 
> *«El socialismo, contrafigura del capitalismo, supo hacer su crítica, pero no ofreció el remedio, porque prescindió artificialmente de toda estimación del hombre como valor espiritual; así, en Rusia, inhumanamente, no se ha pasado aún del capitalismo de Estado, y es cada día menos probable que se llegue al comunismo»
> Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera*
> ...



primero; EL SOCIALISMO no es un Sistema de produccion diferente al capitalism. es una politica mas de el mismo Sistema capitalista.
el comunismo-marxista si lo sera y sustituira al capitalism COMPLETAMENTE.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cuncas (25 Ago 2018)

Es buena idea para un adolescente que vive en su "happy world" luciendo su camiseta del cobarde Che Guevara comprada en Amazon por 20 euros sacados de su paga. La verdad es que la historia enseña que el comunismo nunca ha funcionado porque no tiene nada que ver con la naturaleza humana, se asemeja más con la naturaleza social de los insectos, como las hormigas o las termitas... De ahí que nadie con dos dedos de frente vea el comunismo como un sistema viable.


----------



## cripton36 (25 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> En la granja de Orwell tampoco había capital, y todos tenían que trabajar, sólo que unos trabajaban más que otros... entre una mirada más de barbaridades.



en la GRANJA DE ORWELL aparte de ser un libro de cuentos, no deja de ser un experiment aislado
sabes que es EL CAPITAL desde la filosofia marxista?
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 21:47 ----------




piru dijo:


> Esto quiere decir que usted SÍ lo conoce. Díganos cómo es para que podamos identificarlo llegado el momento. ¡Cuéntenos más!



le hare una introduccion y segun su interes o el de los demas, le sigo explicando.
digamos que quien détente EL PODER comienza a estructurar toda la Sociedad y el pais en CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios.)
ESE ES EL COMIENZO DE EL PERIODO DE TRANSICION ENTRE EL CAPITALISMO Y EL COMUNISMO.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> en la GRANJA DE ORWELL aparte de ser un libro de cuentos, no deja de ser un experiment aislado
> sabes que es EL CAPITAL desde la filosofia marxista?
> te Saluda un marxista
> 
> ...



Ya hemos hablado de eso. Tú crees que nunca en este mundo ha habido un país marxista, y yo digo que si, pero que nunca ha funcionado, ni funcionará.

No importa la de veces que se intente implantar, va a fracasar siempre. El capitalismo no lo inventó ningún filósofo. Ha sido la sociedad, en cualquier parte del mundo la que lo ha considerado como el sistema más lógico.

No importa qué sistema quieras implantar basado en el marxismo y la supresión del capital. Fracasará, como han fracasado todos. Cuántos van ya?. Por eso te llamo iteración 36. Y cuando alguien como tú lo pruebe y vuelva a fracasar, aparecerá el cripton37 de turno a decir que eso tampoco era marxismo...

Cuántas gotas tienen que caer para saber que está lloviendo?.


----------



## dabuti (25 Ago 2018)

Funcionaría si el capital no pusiera zancadillas continuamente.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Ya hemos hablado de eso. Tú crees que nunca en este mundo ha habido un país marxista, y yo digo que si, pero que nunca ha funcionado, ni funcionará.
> 
> No importa la de veces que se intente implantar, va a fracasar siempre. El capitalismo no lo inventó ningún filósofo. Ha sido la sociedad, en cualquier parte del mundo la que lo ha considerado como el sistema más lógico.
> 
> ...



yo te puedo decir porque NO.
tu me puedes decir porque SI?
Adelante te espero
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Felson (26 Ago 2018)

Creo que alguien lo dijo ya antes en las respuestas, aunque de manera mucho más inteligente que lo que yo voy a decir ahora: no funciona porque no tiene en cuenta el factor humano... Básicamente, la mayoría somos "ratas" que solo piensan en su propio beneficio... Ese es el error del comunismo, que piensa que todas las personas serán mejores que los que lo inventaron (el gorrón de Marx y el señorito de Vladimir).


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Funcionaría si el capital no pusiera zancadillas continuamente.



ese es el pretecto de los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas burgueses para no crear el comunismo.
el comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion SUPERIOR AL CAPITALISMO. una vez creado, nadie podria contra el.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Felson (26 Ago 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Funcionaría si el capital no pusiera zancadillas continuamente.



Tranqui... que esto es así


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (26 Ago 2018)

ESC dijo:


> Se pueden fusionar todos los sistemas.
> 
> Ahí lo dejo.



Y tú te crees que dejarían un sistema entre el estado del bienestar y el socialismo? eso ya lo intentaron allende, olof palma y yugoslavia, y por lo que sea al sistema económico-financiero-corporativo privado no le gustó...


----------



## juster (26 Ago 2018)




----------



## max power (26 Ago 2018)

El capitalismo intenta adaptarse a la realidad. Es un junco flexible ante una tormenta.

El comunismo intenta adaptar la realidad a unas ideas preconcebidas. Es un camping de caravanas en el lecho seco de un río.


----------



## Meerkat (26 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> es una NECESIDAD HUMANA.
> 
> te Saluda un marxista



Pero una arrogancia, nuestra inteligencia no llega a la potencia de resolución de problemas que da la evolución, veasé mercado y competencia.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2018 at 13:24 ----------




Top5 dijo:


> Que sarta de gilipolleces...
> Incluida la intervención anterior.
> 
> Edito: Seré claro, la intervención de Meerkat.
> ...



Le agradezco su comentario, pero desarrolle para que podamos debatir amistosamente ::


----------



## Star Trek (26 Ago 2018)

Porque los humanos estamos llenos de defectos innatos, y somos unos distintos de los otros, sobre todo en el plano psicológico.

Las abejas no son más listas que nosotros, y no tienen problemas en aplicar el comunismo sin saber que lo están haciendo.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2018 at 13:28 ----------




max power dijo:


> El capitalismo intenta adaptarse a la realidad. Es un junco flexible ante una tormenta.



El capitalismo es la carencia de sistema. Es curioso como cuando uno piensa en el capitalismo sólo piensa en la riqueza de unos pocos, no en la miseria que deja a los otros.


----------



## Meerkat (26 Ago 2018)

Star Trek dijo:


> Porque los humanos estamos llenos de defectos innatos, y somos unos distintos de los otros, sobre todo en el plano psicológico.
> 
> Las abejas no son más listas que nosotros, y no tienen problemas en aplicar el comunismo sin saber que lo están haciendo.
> 
> ...



No es cierto que deje miseria, reparte la riqueza en función del esfuerzo y de la suerte tambien; las sociedades capitalistas son muchisimo mas prosperas que as comunistas, las comunistas no se adaptan al cambio, las capitalistas estan basadas en el cambio, lo abrazan y sacan beneficio de el. 

El capitalismo es la ley de la gravedad, el comunismo es pretender levitar objetos con el poder de la mente.


----------



## snoopi (26 Ago 2018)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> El comunismo nunca lo han dejado funcionar entre el liberalismo y el fascismo, aparte de que las cosas buenas que tuvo en la práctica no se dicen y las malas se exageran. De todas formas tampoco creo que sea la solución a todo pero sí al menos sería más sensato que esta locura a la que lleva el capitalismo. Luego habría varios temas sobre los que reflexionar porque hay ciertas bases que se repiten en las sociedades ilustradas y contemporáneas, después también está el absurdo de que haya gente que lo critique tanto por ser demasiado igualitario como elitista, o es una cosa u otra, no las 2 a la vez.



No funciona , por que la gente trabajadora y buena no esta por eslomarse, para tener lo mismo que el rojo vago de turno sin dar palo.

Ahora se mantiene al vago, pero con minipaguitas y otros beneplacitos. Pero no impide que el que trabaja se compre un BMW o un chalet.

Si me vas a dar el mismo coche y casa que al de al lado, trabaja tu.

Estudia para cirujano TU , que para cobrar y tener lo mismo me quedo en casa haciendome una pajillas.

Por eso no funcionan los sistemas de izquierdas. Solo generan vagos y que los que son trabajadores bajen el ritmo.

Te hago un trato, tu te haces cirujano y yo me quedo repartiendo periodicos para tener lo mismo ¿que te parece?

No te lies. Con el comunismo, se acaba en miseria por que nadie da palo. De ahi la hambruna en esos regimenes y los muertos por millones. Al final, obligas a muchos a trabajar y eso es esclavitud.


El capitalismo, con sus fallos, reparte mejor . El que trabaja y se esfuerza, normalmente tiene mucho mas que la panda vagos rojos


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

snoopi dijo:


> No funciona , por que la gente trabajadora y buena no esta por eslomarse, para tener lo mismo que el rojo vago de turno sin dar palo.
> 
> Ahora se mantiene al vago, pero con minipaguitas y otros beneplacitos. Pero no impide que el que trabaja se compre un BMW o un chalet.
> 
> ...



lo que pasa es que tragaste el cuento izquierdista, socialista y comunista de la IGUALDAD.
la IGUALDAD NUNCA HA EXISTIDO NI EXISTE NI EXISTIRA EN EL COMUNISMO.
por que? porque los seres humanos SOMOS DIFERENTES Y REQUIEREN DIFERENTES NECESIDADES. por eso marx basa la justiciar en un reparto DESIGUAL BASADO EN LAS NECESIDADES.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (26 Ago 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Claro moreno, como la esencia esa de las personas es explotar al prójimo....



Pues ya me dirás tú lo que han hecho TODOS absolutamente TODOS los dirigentes de países comunistas: reírse en la cara de los borregos que se han creído sus milongas, y algunos por lo visto no escarmentáis, seguís ahí erre que erre con la matraca, a ver si volvéis a matar a unos cuantos de millones más y a hundir a la gente en la miseria.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Pues ya me dirás tú lo que han hecho TODOS absolutamente TODOS los dirigentes de países comunistas: reírse en la cara de los borregos que se han creído sus milongas, y algunos por lo visto no escarmentáis, seguís ahí erre que erre con la matraca, a ver si volvéis a matar a unos cuantos de millones más y a hundir a la gente en la miseria.



ERROR
dirigentes de paises CAPITALISTAS MONOPOLISTAS DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista)
no se puede ser mas ignorante
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lake (26 Ago 2018)

El comunismo es como el cuento que les cuenta el pastor a las ovejas para llevarlas por donde quiere y hacer su negocio...

más viejo que la humanidad ( véanse religiones ) , sólo que adaptado a los tiempos modernos


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2018)

LaHistoriaSeRepite dijo:


> Pues ya me dirás tú lo que han hecho TODOS absolutamente TODOS los dirigentes de países comunistas: reírse en la cara de los borregos que se han creído sus milongas, y algunos por lo visto no escarmentáis, seguís ahí erre que erre con la matraca, a ver si volvéis a matar a unos cuantos de millones más y a hundir a la gente en la miseria.



Claroo, los dirigentes capitalistas jamás han explotado a nadie y sus sociedadas son el culmen de la igualdad y la prosperidad para todos, vete a cagar, los 45 millones de pobres de USA te mandan a la mierda.


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ago 2018)

Yo abriría otro hilo: 

*¿Porqué se prohibe y se ataca al fascismo SI ES UNA BUENA IDEA Y FUNCIONA????? *


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

lake dijo:


> El comunismo es como el cuento que les cuenta el pastor a las ovejas para llevarlas por donde quiere y hacer su negocio...
> 
> más viejo que la humanidad ( véanse religiones ) , sólo que adaptado a los tiempos modernos



desde cuando las RELIGIONES SON SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## ZHU DE (26 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> desde cuando las RELIGIONES SON SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION?
> te Saluda un marxista



Las religiones son un sistema de control social de todos los sistemas basados en clases, el esclavismo, el feudalismo, el tribalismo y el capitalismo. Solo el comunismo rechaza la religión, por algo será.


----------



## Lake (26 Ago 2018)

Lo que ocurre es que los sistemas de producción han crecido en las últimas centurias exponencialmente en tamaño y ya no es posible dirigirlos con una ideología teocrática , sino adaptar el discurso con una jerga economicista...

Aunque en los últimos tiempos la suprema autoridad que representa la ONU reniega de el crecimiento económico , lo cual significaría quizá una involución hacia discursos más localistas ( véase agenda 21 ).


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las religiones son un sistema de control social de todos los sistemas basados en clases, el esclavismo, el feudalismo, el tribalismo y el capitalismo. Solo el comunismo rechaza la religión, por algo será.



el comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion TOTALMENTE DIFERENTE AL CAPITALISMO.
cosa esta que el SOCIALISMO Y LAS RELIGIONES NO LO SON.
las RELIGIONES Y EL SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA( capitalism monopolista de estado) trabajan sobre LA CONCIENCIA DE LOS SERES HUMANOS. el comunismo es materialista y abolicionista y trabaja sobre LAS CIRCUNSTANCIAS.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> yo te puedo decir porque NO.
> tu me puedes decir porque SI?
> Adelante te espero
> te Saluda un marxista



Yo lo único que quiero oír en este chat es dónde funciona o ha funcionado un sistema marxista. Es inaplicable. Y cuando se ha querido aplicar ha fracasado estrepitosamente, llevándose la riqueza de un país y las vidas de mucha gente por delante.

Y como no ha funcionado y la teoría (tú iteración 36) dice que sí, pues tú dices que eso no es marxismo.

Pues vale...

Por cierto, el capitalismo sí funciona, y no fue impuesto por unos dictadores que seguían a un filósofo loco. Las monedas o el capital han surgido prácticamente en todas las civilizaciones del mundo, y han funcionado miles, pero miles de años.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Yo lo único que quiero oír en este chat es dónde funciona o ha funcionado un sistema marxista. Es inaplicable. Y cuando se ha querido aplicar ha fracasado estrepitosamente, llevándose la riqueza de un país y las vidas de mucha gente por delante.
> 
> Y como no ha funcionado y la teoría (tú iteración 36) dice que sí, pues tú dices que eso no es marxismo.
> 
> ...



lo que deberia hacer es sustentar tu afirmacion con argumentos solidos
MARX DIJO; para que un Sistema de produccion COMUNISTA lo sea NO DEBE TENER; trabajo asalariado, bancos, dinero, comercios, precios, valores, ni ESTADO.
por que? porque estas son categorias CAPITALISTAS que sustentan EL CAPITAL
me copias?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## sisebuto (26 Ago 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las religiones son un sistema de control social de todos los sistemas basados en clases, el esclavismo, el feudalismo, el tribalismo y el capitalismo. Solo el comunismo rechaza la religión, por algo será.



El comunismo rechaza la religión de la misma forma que el cristianismo y el islamismo se rechazan, porque el comunismo es otra religión aspirante a sustituir cualquier otra mientras propone un nuevo diseño de control social.


----------



## Lake (26 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> lo que deberia hacer es sustentar tu afirmacion con argumentos solidos
> MARX DIJO; para que un Sistema de produccion COMUNISTA lo sea NO DEBE TENER; trabajo asalariado, bancos, dinero, comercios, precios, valores, ni ESTADO.
> por que? porque estas son categorias CAPITALISTAS que sustentan EL CAPITAL
> me copias?
> te Saluda un marxista




Vaya! Parece el discurso de Jesucristo proponiendo renegar de los fariseos

Deseemosle suerte al marxismo, que la va a necesitar , no vaya a ser que lo crucifiquen.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

lake dijo:


> Vaya! Parece el discurso de Jesucristo proponiendo renegar de los fariseos
> 
> Deseemosle suerte al marxismo, que la va a necesitar , no vaya a ser que lo crucifiquen.
> 
> ...



quienes crucifican al marxismo son ustedes con su ignorancia y su devoto al esclavismo
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ago 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> Las religiones son un sistema de control social de todos los sistemas basados en clases, el esclavismo, el feudalismo, el tribalismo y el capitalismo. Solo el comunismo rechaza la religión, por algo será.



La rechaza porque pretende ser la religión verdadera.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> La rechaza porque pretende ser la religión verdadera.



estas ADOCTRINADO por los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas. solo repites como papagayo lo que ellos te han gravado en tu memoria
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Hermericus (26 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> estas ADOCTRINADO por los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas. solo repites como papagayo lo que ellos te han gravado en tu memoria
> te Saluda un marxista



Vete a cagar. Tu no eres un marxista ni nada, tu eres un paleto masista: un hombre-masa.

Note saluda un hombre libre que no sigue sectas, religiones ni doctrinsa politicas.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

Hermericus dijo:


> Vete a cagar. Tu no eres un marxista ni nada, tu eres un paleto masista: un hombre-masa.
> 
> Note saluda un hombre libre que no sigue sectas, religiones ni doctrinsa politicas.



como puedes saber si no dominas la FILOSOFIA MARXISTA?
porque digo cosas que nunca haz escuchado? jaaa jaaaa
te Saluda un graduado en FILOSOFIA MARXISTA


----------



## Español Republicano (26 Ago 2018)

El tiempo del comunismo terminó entre 1970-1990. Nunca volverá, n los guste o no. Y el capitalismo jamás acabará. La humanidad sí.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

Español Republicano dijo:


> El tiempo del comunismo terminó entre 1970-1990. Nunca volverá, n los guste o no. Y el capitalismo jamás acabará. La humanidad sí.



lo que se acabando es el CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista)
aprende a identificar al lobo, porque te puede comer.

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## MIP (26 Ago 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Funcionaría si el capital no pusiera zancadillas continuamente.




Entonces partiendo de la base de que el comunismo también intenta poner zancadillas a los sistemas capitalistas, el capitalismo es más robusto, puesto que sigue funcionando a pesar de todo mientras que el comunismo sucumbe a dichas presiones. 

Pero en realidad no es un razonamiento correcto. Lo correcto es decir que lo de las zancadillas es una excusa patética.


----------



## Chondrite (26 Ago 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y el que quiera gamba roja?


----------



## luisito2 (26 Ago 2018)

Xan do Can dijo:


> La verdad es que la historia enseña que el comunismo nunca ha funcionado porque no tiene nada que ver con la naturaleza humana, se asemeja más con la naturaleza social de los insectos, como las hormigas o las termitas...



Las hormigas, termitas o abejas no forman sociedades ni su mecanismo de comportamiento es social. 

Los mal llamados 'insectos sociales' no forman sociedades sino familias. Un hormiguero o un avispero es el hogar de una familia, regido por lazos de sangre, no por lazos sociales. 

Todas has hormigas de un hormiguero son hijas de una sola madre: la hormiga reina y en ningún hormiguero hay más de una hormiga reina. 

Aunque diferentes grupos de hormigas de un mismo hormiguero tienen diferentes padres (zánganos) la madre es común a todas ellas, lo que hace que la totalidad de hormigas de un hormiguero compartan la mitad de los genes. 

Cuando una hormiga colabora con la 'colectividad' (su familia) sacrificándose para alimentar y sacar adelante a una larva, está sacando adelante a una hermana, o lo que es lo mismo: está sacando adelante la mitad de sus propios genes. 

Es este interés familiar entre hermanas lo que explica el funcionamiento de esa familia que es un hormiguero, no intereses sociales, de pueblo o de especie.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Entonces partiendo de la base de que el comunismo también intenta poner zancadillas a los sistemas capitalistas, el capitalismo es más robusto, puesto que sigue funcionando a pesar de todo mientras que el comunismo sucumbe a dichas presiones.
> 
> Pero en realidad no es un razonamiento correcto. Lo correcto es decir que lo de las zancadillas es una excusa patética.



lo correcto es decir, NO HAY ZANCADILLAS. hay un CAPITALISMO DE ESTADO MUY MAL IMPLEMENTADO, porque el capitalism requiere de LIBERTAD para poder progresar y los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, se la quitan cuando acumulan toda la riqueza en el estado
MUCHO ESTADO se ahoga el Sistema de produccion
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> lo que deberia hacer es sustentar tu afirmacion con argumentos solidos
> MARX DIJO; para que un Sistema de produccion COMUNISTA lo sea NO DEBE TENER; trabajo asalariado, bancos, dinero, comercios, precios, valores, ni ESTADO.
> por que? porque estas son categorias CAPITALISTAS que sustentan EL CAPITAL
> me copias?
> te Saluda un marxista



Ni te copio ni te copiaré. Marx no intentó nunca implantar un sistema de producción comunista. Lenin y su tropa criminal sí, y fracasaron. Como fracasará cualquiera que lo intente.

Es una basura infecta inaplicable. Y si no, demuestra tú lo contrario. Dónde se ha podido implantar?.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2018 at 21:33 ----------




cripton36 dijo:


> como puedes saber si no dominas la FILOSOFIA MARXISTA?
> porque digo cosas que nunca haz escuchado? jaaa jaaaa
> te Saluda un graduado en FILOSOFIA MARXISTA



Debes haber aprendido el marxismo como los talibanes se aprenden el Corán en las madrasas. Una perdida de tiempo total y absoluta. Lamento que hayas desperdiciado tu vida.


----------



## Lego (26 Ago 2018)

NO funcionará nunca porque la vida es, por definición, la lucha por la prevalencia de los tuyos, de tu estirpe.

La mejor estrategia en esa lucha es la colaboración, la asociación, pero siempre que se respete eso que llevamos cableado en lo más profundo del ADN desde que éramos poco más que amebas: Yo me sacrifico por los míos y me asocio cuando tengo clarísimo que beneficia a los míos. 

Además, en un plano más "espiritual", porque la esencia del Hombre es la Libertad. Por eso sólo se puede imponer por la fuerza. Por eso los regímenes comunistas son los únicos casos conocidos en la historia moderna en los que las fronteras estaban vigiladas para que la gente no huyese.

En resumen: No, no es una buena idea. Es muy mala.

PS: Los únicos ejemplos en la naturaleza que contradicen mi primera afirmación son la hormigas y similares... salvo que se considere al hormiguero como una sola entidad reproductiva, que lo es. Entonces ya funciona como cualquier otra especie: Los míos primero. Competencia entre hormigueros.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Ni te copio ni te copiaré. Marx no intentó nunca implantar un sistema de producción comunista. Lenin y su tropa criminal sí, y fracasaron. Como fracasará cualquiera que lo intente.
> 
> Es una basura infecta inaplicable. Y si no, demuestra tú lo contrario. Dónde se ha podido implantar?.
> 
> ...



ahi esta tu contradiccion. lo hizo LENIN y se llama SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado, segun sus propias palabras.
que es el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA?
es una POLITICA mas de el mismo Sistema de produccion capitalista.
lee bien, el LENINISMO SE LLAMA; CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado.
sabes que quiere decir CAPITALISMO?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Icibatreuh (26 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> *Yo lo único que quiero oír en este chat es dónde funciona o ha funcionado un sistema marxista.* Es inaplicable. Y cuando se ha querido aplicar ha fracasado estrepitosamente, llevándose la riqueza de un país y las vidas de mucha gente por delante.
> 
> Y como no ha funcionado y la teoría (tú iteración 36) dice que sí, pues tú dices que eso no es marxismo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, contesto. Creo que va a ser la primera vez en mi vida que defiendo un régimen comunista pero tengo que ser fiel a mis principios (ver firma). China sufrio terribles hambrunas y yo mismo he tachado a Mao de genocida. Pero la transformación que han logrado en el país merecería todos los premios Nobel de una década. Sacar del hambre y la miseria a centenares de millones de personas, frenar la terrible sobrepoblación a la que parecían abocados , ver el caso de India (injusto lo de un solo hijo sí, pero.....efectivo), convertirse en una potencia número 1 mundial etc. Creo que no se les ha reconocido lo suficiente.

Me diréis, 1/han abdicado de sus principios comunistas, cierto 2/ "funcionan" cuando se comportan como capitalistas, cierto 3/ la contaminación es horrible, cierto (tienen planes muy serios para combatirla). Vietnam sigue camino de ser un caso parecido.

PD para Cripton36. ¿Por qué no abres un hilo exprofeso monotema en que nos explique lo del marxismo-comunismo?. Porque nos estás dando una turrada monumental en cada hilo que hable de comunismo, y creo que con la "formacion" a pedacitos que nos estas dando, no nos estamos enterando de nada.


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> ahi esta tu contradiccion. lo hizo LENIN y se llama SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado, segun sus propias palabras.
> que es el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA?
> es una POLITICA mas de el mismo Sistema de produccion capitalista.
> lee bien, el LENINISMO SE LLAMA; CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado.
> ...



De contradicción nada. La manera que encontró Lenin de aplicar el marxismo, que es inaplicable, es ese socialismo Leninista o comunismo de toda la vida.

No se puede aplicar el marxismo si no es dirigido desde un estado totalitario. He ahí tú contradicción.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

Icibatreuh dijo:


> Buenos contesto. Creo que va a ser la primera vez en mi vida que defiendo un régimen comunista pero tengo que ser fiel a mis principios (ver firma). China sufrio terribles hambrunas y yo mismo he tachado a Mao de genocida. Pero la transformación que han logrado en el país merecería todos los premios Nobel de una década. Sacar del hambre y la miseria a centenares de millones de personas, frenar la terrible sobrepoblación a la que parecían abocados , ver el caso de India (injusto lo de un solo hijo sí, pero.....efectivo), convertirse en una potencia número 1 mundial etc. Creo que no se les ha reconocido lo suficiente.
> 
> Me diréis, 1/han abdicado de sus principios comunistas, cierto 2/ "funcionan" cuando se comportan como capitalistas, cierto 3/ la contaminación es horrible, cierto (tienen planes muy serios para combatirla). Vietnam sigue camino de ser un caso parecido.
> 
> PD para Cripton36. ¿Por qué no abres un hilo exprofeso monotema en que nos explique lo del marxismo-comunismo?. Porque nos estás dando una turrada monumental en cada hilo que hable de comunismo, y creo que con la "formacion" a pedacitos que nos estas dando, no nos estamos enterando de nada.



hola señor BLACKMOON;
con gusto lo crearia. pero no hay garantia de seguimiento. unos mensajes atras, lo intente respondiendole a otro forista que planteo algo parecido y ni siquiera se ha portado por el hilo.
china y viet nam eran feudalistas y con ayuda de el capital internacional se estan convirtiendo en capitalistas modernos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Ago 2018)

Te has liado. Blackmoon soy yo, el que pone Blackmoon en el nick. Genuino unicuenta en burbuja.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> De contradicción nada. La manera que encontró Lenin de aplicar el marxismo, que es inaplicable, es ese socialismo Leninista o comunismo de toda la vida.
> 
> No se puede aplicar el marxismo si no es dirigido desde un estado totalitario. He ahí tú contradicción.



lo que hizo LENIN fue lo unico que podia hacer en un pais feudalista subdesarrolla como lo era la rusia zarista de 1900.
que hizo?
aplico el CAPITALISMO DE ESTADO. sino hubiera existido un LENIN de todos modo la burguesia rusa crearia EL CAPITALISMO.
era IMPOSIBLE QUE CREARA EL COMUNISMO, pues este es un Sistema de produccion POSCAPITALISTA DESARROLLADO
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 26-ago-2018 at 22:11 ----------




Blackmoon dijo:


> Te has liado. Blackmoon soy yo, el que pone Blackmoon en el nick. Genuino unicuenta en burbuja.



disculpe, parece que el Sistema de el foro, me ha jugado una pasada.pero la respuesta esta ahi. NO?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> lo que hizo LENIN fue lo unico que podia hacer en un pais feudalista subdesarrolla como lo era la rusia zarista de 1900.
> que hizo?
> aplico el CAPITALISMO DE ESTADO. sino hubiera existido un LENIN de todos modo la burguesia rusa crearia EL CAPITALISMO.
> era IMPOSIBLE QUE CREARA EL COMUNISMO, pues este es un Sistema de produccion POSCAPITALISTA DESARROLLADO
> ...



Ah, claro, el pobre Lenin no pudo hacer otra cosa...

El "capitalismo de estado" que mencionas para no hablar de comunismo, no es capitalismo, puesto que la propiedad privada estaba restringida o eliminada en la mayoría de los casos, con lo cual no se podía sacar beneficio de ello.

Si yo gobierno un estado y prohíbo la propiedad privada y/o su usufructo, y me lo reservo para mí, eso no es ni capitalismo de estado ni capitalismo personal. No es capitalismo.

Ah, y sigues sin explicar en qué país o territorio o población se ha aplicado con éxito el marxismo.


----------



## catleya (27 Ago 2018)

¿Por qué cojones no prenden las palmeras en el Ártico si es una buena idea?


----------



## Yupi (27 Ago 2018)

El capitalismo de estado supuso incluso más explotación que el capitalismo que se había desarrollado el Europa. Curioso que los comunistas rusos quisieran combatir la explotación con mucha más explotación.
Y lo de siempre: lo de Lenin no fue comunista, pero... !lo defendemos como si lo fuera!
Por cierto, los comunistas no crearon un tejido industrial, la Rusia zarista ya lo tenía. ¿Quiénes fabricaban las temibles armas del ejército ruso? Es engañoso afirmar que no tenían industria. De hecho, es muy posible que si no hubiera habido revolución, Rusia hubiera prosperado mucho más, dado que estaban en pleno desarrollo. De hecho, los primeros años del gobierno comunista fue un retroceso alucinante en todos los aspectos, sobre todo los económicos, hasta que Lenin adoptó la NEP, que fue simplemente el capitalismo de estado como el la denominó. Sólo explotando a sus súbditos, Lenin evitó el colapso.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## martingala (27 Ago 2018)

Todos de izquierdas.....Socialismo. Tronco común del Comunismo, Nazismo y Fascismo. DEDICADO A LOS INCULTOS QUE PULULAN POR LAS REDES...


----------



## Fray Guillermo (27 Ago 2018)

Creo que es bastante sensato lo que dijo un pensador estadounidense al respecto:

Soy libertario (osea, liberal) a nivel federal,
republicano a nivel estatal
demócrata a nivel municipal
y socialista a nivel familiar y con los amigos íntimos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ago 2018)

martingala dijo:


> Todos de izquierdas.....Socialismo. Tronco común del Comunismo, Nazismo y Fascismo. DEDICADO A LOS INCULTOS QUE PULULAN POR LAS REDES...





Falta Franco o como mínimo Jose Antonio , Falange era un socialismo chapucero a la española, mezclaba el socialismo con la iglesia.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## neutral295 (27 Ago 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo he repetido un montón de veces a los comunista y no os entra en la cabeza. ¿de donde vinimos? ¿que hacemos? ¿y a donde vamos? la especie humana desde sus inicios en este planeta solo le ha preocupado una cosa, LA SUPERVIVENCIA, llenar el estomago, o sino te mueres. Para sobrevivir tienes que comer, en los inicios de la prehistoria los hombres vivián en grupos y se repartián la comida, pero luego fue descubriendo e inventando para tener una vida más cómoda (fuego, la rueda,etc) viajaba y era nómada, en aquella época el planeta tenía los recursos ilimitados para la población que había. Pero descubrío la agricultura y la ganadería (podía domesticar animales) y ahí fue el momento que se volvió sedentario (PROPIETARIO DE UN TROZO DE TIERRA) y ya sabes lo que ocurre en este planeta cuando una especie tiene cada día más comida, que se reproduce como conejos o ratas. Y así es cuando la humanidad empezó a poblar el planeta, y como desgracia el planeta no es comunista con la tierra, preguntarle a la naturaleza ¿por qué hay tierra más fertiles unas que otras? y ahí empieza los hombres a matarse entre ellos por las tierras más fertiles, se ha asentado la PROPIEDAD PRIVADA mucho antes que las teorias mentirosas de Marx, Engels y no sé cuantos mentirosos más para una sociedad que llevaba construyendose en base al capital hacía unos 8 o 10.000 de años, EL DINERO. Repito para los comunistas, si en una sociedad utilizas un elemento de intercambio de riqueza llamado dinero dentro de una propiedad llamado ESTADO, todos los intentos de comunismo llevan al fracaso. No engañar más a los obreros van a estar puteados toda su vida, las presonas no somos iguales, cada persona tiene inquietudes diferentes, ESTA EN EL ADN DE CADA INDIVIDUO, los chinos se cansaron de llevar la misma ropa con la China de Mao.Por qué a una persona le gusta el color verde y al otro el azul, por qué a otro le gusta más la carne que el pescado o frutas y verduras. Nuestra sociedad necesita el dinero para funcionar, no puede funcionar como un economato sin dinero, la GENTE NO TRABAJARIA. La URSS y la China de Mao fracasaron porque los rendimientos de producción de los trabajadores era inferiores a los de los EEUU y al mundo capitalista. Los bienes de consumo eran mucho más progresitas en el mundo capitalista que en el comunista, al hombre le gusta consumir, lo llevamos en el ADN. En la guerra fría la gente querían vivir como los habitantes de los EEUU, su casa privada, coche, moto, el armario con ropa, zapato, etc. SOMOS CONSUMISTAS y no vamos a cambiar PORQUE NOS GUSTA, llegan las rebeajas y la gente se pegan de hostias por ser el primero de la fila, nos gusta las peliculas USA y el Rock & Roll, jaja. Veo a esos pobres obreros de Corea del Norte con un dictador que les manda fabricar cohetes nucleares y no tendrán en su vida una moto, un coche para poder salir el fin de semana a divertirse o hacer turismo. El comunismo es una gran mentira en el siglo XXI donde cada día te sacan nuevo modelos de coches, motos, ordenadores, Iphone, etc. repito somos consumistas, y eso solo se consigue con dinero aliado del capitalismo y opuesto al comunismo. Ahí tenéis el caso de Pablo Iglesias que va de comunista y se compra un chalet de capitalista, otro mentiroso como Carls Marx que no cogió en su vida una hoz y un martillo. EL COMUNISMO ES INCOMPATIBLE CON EL DINERO, SIN DINERO LA GENTE NO TRABAJA Y LA SOCIEDAD SE EMPOBRECE, lo dice los hechos que sucedieron en la China de Mao. Para finalizar los obreros tienden a la desaparición para finales de este siglo ya que las máquinas, automatización e inteligencia artificial se encargaran por completo de sutituir al "hombre obrero explotado" nacido de la era industrial de mediados del siglo XIX en trabajos ingratos de la sociedad que nadie quiere hacer si no te pagan. El dinero y el Estado son fundamentales para que los hombres podamos funcionar civilizadamente. El Estado no deja de ser una propiedad privada con una lengua y cultura comun de millones de personas, y la propiedad privada funciona con dinero y capitalismo. El capitalismo no es perfecto pero funciona mejor que el comunismo, lo dice la historia de Rusia y China en la actualidad. China con el capitalismo va a superar a la economía de los EEUU, jaja
Ah! Se me olvidaba, Pedro Sánchez y Pablo Iglesias quieren romper la propiedad llamada España que es de todo los españoles para crear la Unión de Republicas Socialistas Ibéricas, fracasaran como pasó en la Unión de Republicas Socialistas Sovieticas.


----------



## carlitros_15 (27 Ago 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> ¿Y por qué funciona tan mal el capitalismo, excepto para los banqueros y los multimillonarios, que para ellos funciona maravillosamente, pero a costa de los demás?



Falso. La pobreza mundial, el hambre y la miseria se han reducido al mínimo en todo el mundo gracias al capitalismo. Curiosamente, sólo en los países que han abrazado el socialismo se han disparado, como Venezuela, Corea del Norte y ahora en Occidente.

El capitalismo ha sacado a más pobres de la pobreza que todos los que ha metido el socialismo, que ya es decir.

Un socialista lo es porque quiere robar


----------



## cripton36 (27 Ago 2018)

martingala dijo:


> Todos de izquierdas.....Socialismo. Tronco común del Comunismo, Nazismo y Fascismo. DEDICADO A LOS INCULTOS QUE PULULAN POR LAS REDES...



te hubiera quedado muy bien, si no hubieras incluido el comunismo. este no es de izquierda ,es filosofico abolicionista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (27 Ago 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eso no es comunismo, es hacer cuentas. No tiene nada que ver con el comunismo

¿por que no tiene exito el comunismo? facil:

-Porque para aplicar la idea la mayoria ha de estar a favor
-si esa mayoria no existe se fabrica
-para fabricarla si sobran mentes independientes que se oponen se eliminan criminalmente
-Para eliminar se liquida a mas de la mitad de la poblacion que se opone. Este es una constante en todos los estados comunistas que han existido
-Una vez no hay oposicion se aplica un estado teoricamente temporal hacia el estado libertario perfecto (inexistente) que de facto es eterno (por ejemplo la URSS)
-Y se ha demostrado que al CASTA dominante de intelectuales de izquierdas y lideres revolucionarios, se convierten y son oligarquia identica a la de los estados capitalistas


----------



## carlitros_15 (27 Ago 2018)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Porque teoricamente es una buena idea, el problema no es la retorica en si, sino que los que deben aplicarla son humanos, personas corruptas, ambiciosas, imperfectas, egocentricas, con aires de superioridad, prepotentes. Eso corrompe la teorica del reparto equitativo. Sin incentivos de sentirse mejor, superior a otro, la humanidad se estanca como bien dice Nefersen. El problema del comunismo no es su teorica aplicacion sino quien debe aplicarlo y sobre quien.



El problema de la teoría de la tierra plana no es que la tierra no sea plana, sino los capitanes, los buques y sus tripulaciones, que son corruptos y por mucho que les enviamos a buscar el borde de la tierra, terminan traicionando al Gran Komintern Central y aparecen en el otro lado del planeta. 

Se recomienda fusilar a toda la tripulación, enviar al Gulag a los ingenieros de los barcos, y reclutar una nueva tripulación más comprometida con la Gloriosa Teoría de la Tierra Plana


----------



## cripton36 (27 Ago 2018)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> eso no es comunismo, es hacer cuentas. No tiene nada que ver con el comunismo
> 
> ¿por que no tiene exito el comunismo? facil:
> 
> ...



ERROR

EL COMUNISMO es un Sistema de produccion y la creacion de un Sistema de produccion no tiene relacion ni necesidad de la democracia.
cuando alguien quiere crear una empresa, no se tira a votacion, solo se saca un permiso.
cuando los burgueses capitalistas introdujeron las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo y esto lo convirtio en trabajador asalariado ( el primer paso para la abolicion de el feudalism) no se necesito de democracia.
EL SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA es la parte VIOLENTA EXTREMA DE EL CAPITALISMO
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## El Moñas (27 Ago 2018)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Falta Franco o como mínimo Jose Antonio , Falange era un socialismo chapucero a la española, mezclaba el socialismo con la iglesia.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



*Ya pero la diferencia es que el franquismo y el falangismo o socialismo chapucero, FUNCIONÓ.*


----------



## setenta (27 Ago 2018)

El comunismo no funciona porque to el mundo tiene moto


----------



## Intramuros (27 Ago 2018)

No funciona por lo mismo que no funciona el capitalismo, porque los que mandan no participan con las mismas reglas que los demás.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Ago 2018)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> El problema de la teoría de la tierra plana no es que la tierra no sea plana, sino los capitanes, los buques y sus tripulaciones, que son corruptos y por mucho que les enviamos a buscar el borde de la tierra, terminan traicionando al Gran Komintern Central y aparecen en el otro lado del planeta.
> 
> Se recomienda fusilar a toda la tripulación, enviar al Gulag a los ingenieros de los barcos, y reclutar una nueva tripulación más comprometida con la Gloriosa Teoría de la Tierra Plana



en el comunismo no existe COMITE CENTRAL, NI CENTRALIZACION.
eso es creacion de el socialism-leninista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> lo que hizo LENIN fue lo unico que podia hacer en un pais feudalista subdesarrolla como lo era la rusia zarista de 1900.
> que hizo?
> aplico el CAPITALISMO DE ESTADO. sino hubiera existido un LENIN de todos modo la burguesia rusa crearia EL CAPITALISMO.
> era IMPOSIBLE QUE CREARA EL COMUNISMO, pues este es un Sistema de produccion POSCAPITALISTA DESARROLLADO
> te Saluda un marxista





Blackmoon dijo:


> Ah, claro, el pobre Lenin no pudo hacer otra cosa...
> 
> El "capitalismo de estado" que mencionas para no hablar de comunismo, no es capitalismo, puesto que la propiedad privada estaba restringida o eliminada en la mayoría de los casos, con lo cual no se podía sacar beneficio de ello.
> 
> ...


----------



## cripton36 (27 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


>



1- NO PODIA como tampoco puede nadie de los paises TERCENDISTAS. porque en filosofia marxista existe EL MATERIALISMO HISTORICO DIALECTICO que te enseña que ningun pais, se puede saltar una ETAPA historica de su desarrollo historico social. con otras palabras. DE EL FEUDALISMO NO PUEDES SALTAR AL COMUNISMO. a huevos tienes que construer el capitalism primero.
LENIN queria desconocer esto y se peleo con todos los marxistas ortodoxos alemanes. finalmente lo acepto y gira hacia EL CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO CON LA NEP( nueva politica economica) y a continuacion dijo esta marranada; NO IMPORTA, CONSTRUIREMOS EL CAPITALISMO Y COMO CONTINUAREMOS EN EL PODER CONSTRUIREMOS EL COMUNISMO, SIN NECESIDAD DE OTRA RELIGION.
2- NO HABIA PROPIEDAD PRIVADA?
que cosa era EL ESTADO ENTONCES, SI NO UN CAPITALISTA BURGUES PRIVADO.?
cuando no existe PROPIEDAD PRIVADA, NO EXISTE EL TRABAJO ASALARIADO.
ni modo que te pagen por trabajar tu propiedad
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Gurb (27 Ago 2018)

Lo que ha fracasado no es el comunismo, que sigue siendo una esperanza-utopía latente. 
Lo que ha fracasado ha sido el modelo del marxismo-leninismo, que es un capitalismo de Estado (la propiedad de los medios de producción pertenece al Estado que dice que representa al Pueblo, pero es una mentira, TODOS los Estados son la expresión normativa de una clase dominante sobre el resto de los presentes).

Un comunismo verdadero supondría la abolición de todos los Estados. 

Queda por ensayar un comunismo diferente a las cagarrutas marxista-leninistas, un comunismo libertario.

Hoy quizá es imposible, porque exigiría un nivel de consciencia y responsabilidad superior al promedio. Pero mirad hacia el futuro.

El anhelo de un mundo donde todo sea de todos, sin discriminaciones, igualitario (no confundir con uniforme, por favor) y libre sigue latiendo en el corazón de cada ser humano.


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> 1- NO PODIA como tampoco puede nadie de los paises TERCENDISTAS. porque en filosofia marxista existe EL MATERIALISMO HISTORICO DIALECTICO que te enseña que ningun pais, se puede saltar una ETAPA historica de su desarrollo historico social. con otras palabras. DE EL FEUDALISMO NO PUEDES SALTAR AL COMUNISMO. a huevos tienes que construer el capitalism primero.
> LENIN queria desconocer esto y se peleo con todos los marxistas ortodoxos alemanes. finalmente lo acepto y gira hacia EL CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO CON LA NEP( nueva politica economica) y a continuacion dijo esta marranada; NO IMPORTA, CONSTRUIREMOS EL CAPITALISMO Y COMO CONTINUAREMOS EN EL PODER CONSTRUIREMOS EL COMUNISMO, SIN NECESIDAD DE OTRA RELIGION.
> 2- NO HABIA PROPIEDAD PRIVADA?
> que cosa era EL ESTADO ENTONCES, SI NO UN CAPITALISTA BURGUES PRIVADO.?
> ...



1. El comunismo es un parásito o rémora del capitalismo sin el cual no puede existir?. Interesante definición...

2. Confundes un estado con una persona. Un estado no puede ser un capitalista. Inténtalo otra vez.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 22:42 ----------




Gurb dijo:


> Lo que ha fracasado no es el comunismo, que sigue siendo una esperanza-utopía latente.
> Lo que ha fracasado ha sido el modelo del marxismo-leninismo, que es un capitalismo de Estado (la propiedad de los medios de producción pertenece al Estado que dice que representa al Pueblo, pero es una mentira, TODOS los Estados son la expresión normativa de una clase dominante sobre el resto de los presentes).
> 
> Un comunismo verdadero supondría la abolición de todos los Estados.
> ...



Todo no puede ser de todos. Es una incongruencia.


----------



## rondo (27 Ago 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _Eso no tiene una mierda que ver con el comunismo.._ :no::no:
> 
> Es mas cercano al capitalismo..una panda de parásitos que viven a costa del trabajo ajeno
> 
> *En el buen comunismo, esos malos estudiantes estarían picando piedra en Siberia* )))



Se nota lo tonto que eres,no tienes ni puta idea lo que es comunismo parasito


----------



## Gurb (27 Ago 2018)

Si crees que la riqueza o la tierra tiene que ser tuya y solo tuya y de tus amigos, excluyes. 

El comunismo es un espacio común (valga la redundancia), público en lugar de un coto privado de caza. Es un mundo donde pueden caber (o circular, o transitar o VAGAR) todos los mundos, todas las personas.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Ago 2018)

Gurb dijo:


> Lo que ha fracasado no es el comunismo, que sigue siendo una esperanza-utopía latente.
> Lo que ha fracasado ha sido el modelo del marxismo-leninismo, que es un capitalismo de Estado (la propiedad de los medios de producción pertenece al Estado que dice que representa al Pueblo, pero es una mentira, TODOS los Estados son la expresión normativa de una clase dominante sobre el resto de los presentes).
> 
> Un comunismo verdadero supondría la abolición de todos los Estados.
> ...



te doy un like. pero te corrijo que MARXISMO-LENINISMO es una aberracion.
se es LENINISTA O MARXISTA
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## CUATERBAC (27 Ago 2018)

A estas alturas y la gente ni siquiera sabe lo que es el comunismo. Normal que nos lo sigan colando.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> 1. El comunismo es un parásito o rémora del capitalismo sin el cual no puede existir?. Interesante definición...
> 
> 2. Confundes un estado con una persona. Un estado no puede ser un capitalista. Inténtalo otra vez.
> 
> ...



1- de donde dedujiste eso? lo cierto es, que sin cierto desarrollo capitalista es imposible que se pueda crear el comunismo.
un Sistema de produccion nuevo, comienza con una variante economica en el Corazon de un Sistema de produccion Viejo.
asi lo hizo el capitalism desde el Corazon de el feudalism.
sabia el primer burgues que introdujo las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, que estaba creando un Sistema de produccion DIFERENTE?
NO, no lo sabia. sin embargo esa variente DIALECTICAMENTE termino con el feudalism.
de la misma manera lo hara la clase obrera para acabar con el capitalism , asociandose en CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios.
POR QUE NO, TODO PUEDE SER DE TODOS?
en el comunismo lo es.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## melf (28 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> 1- de donde dedujiste eso? lo cierto es, que sin cierto desarrollo capitalista es imposible que se pueda crear el comunismo.
> un Sistema de produccion nuevo, comienza con una variante economica en el Corazon de un Sistema de produccion Viejo.
> asi lo hizo el capitalism desde el Corazon de el feudalism.
> sabia el primer burgues que introdujo las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, que estaba creando un Sistema de produccion DIFERENTE?
> ...



En el reino de las hadas?


----------



## cripton36 (28 Ago 2018)

melf dijo:


> En el reino de las hadas?



eso dicen los religiosos . yo como materialista, lo situo en la tierra.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Ago 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> Las hormigas, termitas o abejas no forman sociedades ni su mecanismo de comportamiento es social.
> 
> Los mal llamados 'insectos sociales' no forman sociedades sino familias. Un hormiguero o un avispero es el hogar de una familia, regido por lazos de sangre, no por lazos sociales.
> 
> ...



por lo tanto hay que votar a ....?


----------



## melf (28 Ago 2018)

Partiendo de que la igualdad no existe ni existira (estoy de acuerdo), y de que el capitalismo ha funcionado y sigue funcionando (con lo que tb estoy de acuerdo), como lo situas en la tierra? 



cripton36 dijo:


> eso dicen los religiosos . yo como materialista, lo situo en la tierra.
> te Saluda un marxista





cripton36 dijo:


> te vuelvo a repetir. LA URSS nunca fue comunista. fue CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO( socialism-leninista) y de el LENINISMO al comunismo-marxista va un buen trecho
> ademas* LA IGUALDA NUNCA HA EXISTIDO, NI EXISTE NI EXISTIRA JAMAS.*
> te Saluda un marxista
> 
> ...





cripton36 dijo:


> *el Sistema de produccion capitalista FUNCIONO Y AUN FUNCIONA*. pero necesitamos salir de la ultima Sociedad clasista, para convertirnos en humanos.
> te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (28 Ago 2018)

melf dijo:


> Partiendo de que la igualdad no existe ni existira (estoy de acuerdo), y de que el capitalismo ha funcionado y sigue funcionando (con lo que tb estoy de acuerdo), como lo situas en la tierra?



yo ? nada personal. explico filosofia marxista.
el pueblo que es quien cambia los sistemas de produccion, cuando llegue su tiempo, lo comenzara.incluso las condiciones materiales existen, solo falta que los trabajadores comiencen asociarse en CBS ( variante economica dentro de el capitalism, que dara lugar al Sistema de produccion comunista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (28 Ago 2018)

Gurb dijo:


> Lo que ha fracasado no es el comunismo, que sigue siendo una esperanza-utopía latente.



La tecnología es la que actualmente transforma la sociedad, no es lo mismo un obrero explotado del 1818, 1918, 2018 0 2118. La robótica, automatismo e inteligencia artificial son los que han ayudado a que el obrero sufra menos en sus trabajos, como se hacía los tuneles en 1918? como se hacen ahora (TUNELADORA)? que habrían dado los obreros de 1918 por una máquina de estas caracteristicas?. EL OBRERO EXPLOTADO TIENDE A SU DESAPARICION, la harán todo las MAQUINAS. Pero lo que no va a desaparecer son los ricos y pobres, no hay suficientes recursos en el planeta para que todo el mundo pueda vivir como un rico, siempre habrá una clase privilegiada, siempre habrá listos y tontos, eso no va a cambiar. Otra de las cosas buenas que ha dado el capitalismo es que la gente puedan tener unas vacaciones viajar y hacer turismo, eso los obreros comunistas no lo han disfrutado. Te puedo asegurar que a la mayoría de las personas les gusta viajar (comunistas y capitalistas), preguntale a un norcoreano sino le gustaría viajar a Hong Kong para hacer turismo e ir de compras, están hasta los huevos de hacer misiles nucleares y no pueden tener ni un telefono móvil para saludar a la familia, bueno el móvil en Corea del Norte lo tienen los militares y amigos del presidente
, y eso te lo ofrece el capitalismo, el comunismo NO. Pocos turistas cubanos, pocos turistas norcoreanos, pocos turistas venezolanos. El turismo mueve mucho dinero y da muchos puestos de trabajo el caso de España es clarisimo. Hoy día un trabajador con familia de clase media puede viajar a muchos lugares del mundo, eso hace 50 años era para la clase rica, los aeropuertos están llenos de gente sobretodo en Agosto. Disfruta del capitalismo español que te dá mucha más libertad que el comunismo norcoreano.
La sociedad donde todos seamos iguales no funcionará, porque hay listos y tontos, y eso el comunismo no lo va a solucionar forma parte de nuestro ADN.
La naturaleza no da la misma fertilidad en todo el planeta, ni la misma calidad de sus productos LA TIERRA ES LA PRIMERA EN PROVOCAR LA DESIGUALDAD ante esto lo menos malo es el capitalismo. Estoy seguro que si te vas a trabajar una temporada a Corea del Norte cuando veas lo que te pagan y lo que puedes consumir te vuelves al capitalismo español.


----------



## Gurb (28 Ago 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Estoy seguro que si te vas a trabajar una temporada a Corea del Norte cuando veas lo que te pagan y lo que puedes consumir te vuelves al capitalismo español.



Yo también estoy seguro de que el régimen de Corea del Norte es una aberración y de que al lado suyo el capitalismo español es una mejor opción. Pero estaba hablando de otro modelo.

Si te menciono a Anton Pannekoek y el modelo de comunismo que propone supongo que te será desconocido. Pero es que el comunismo no tiene por que ser necesariamente una dictadura. Yo también rechazo a las dictaduras que se dicen _comunistas._

¿Te suena mal el lema de la Revolución Francesa? _Libertad, igualdad y fraternidad._ A mí me suena bien pero uno se da cuenta de que en las sociedad capitalistas actuales, a pesar de sus logros, lo anterior sólo se da una pequeña medida. Y se trata del deseo de seguir avanzando y no conformarse con las miserias cotidianas que todavía nos rodean.

La idea del comunismo parte de una diferente base a la del darwinismo social, en la que la competitividad permite a los mejores tener mejores vidas a unos que a otros. Yo pienso en cambio que es el apoyo mútuo, la solidaridad lo que permite a un conjunto de personas prosperar mejor que la competitividad. 

Que si todos nos interesamos por el bienestar de todos con sinceridad llegaremos más lejos y viviremos mejor que si cada uno es egoísta y sólo mira por sí mismos y por los suyos. 

Que compartir da más felicidad que acaparar.


----------



## jus (28 Ago 2018)

Gurb dijo:


> Yo también estoy seguro de que el régimen de Corea del Norte es una aberración y de que al lado suyo el capitalismo español es una mejor opción. Pero estaba hablando de otro modelo.
> 
> Si te menciono a Anton Pannekoek y el modelo de comunismo que propone supongo que te será desconocido. Pero es que el comunismo no tiene por que ser necesariamente una dictadura. Yo también rechazo a las dictaduras que se dicen _comunistas._
> 
> ...



No podemos esperar que todos crean que deben ser solidarios a tope con el resto de la sociedad PERSÉ cuando en tu mismo barrio/ciudad empiezas a conocer a cierta gente y ves que hay gitanos que te dan por culo, luego empieza a llenarse de moros y piden menú halal en lso colegios, empiezan a trapichear, sus mujeres van tapadas y los hombres van como les da la gana.

No entiendes la esencia del ser humano, funcionamos por clanes primero (tu familia) y luego por tribus (uniones entre familias) y la unión de tribus parecidas en cuanto a etnia y religión genera una NACIÓN-ESTADO

Si a esa nación entran 'tribus' que a ti no te gusta o hjay individuos que se benefician de no hacer el bien por el grupo, CÓMO TE DA A TI PARA SER SOLIDARIO y remar por los demás? ya te digo que de forma NATURAL nunca.

Así pues necesitas que haya un ente (estado) que te OBLIGUE A hacerlo. Hoy se hace a través de impuestos y en un estado comunista te obligan de forma dictatorial al final mediante la confiscación de todos los medios de producción al final para que cooperes SÍ O SÍ. ENtre medias BUROCRACIA que te ahogará y se mostrará inútil para lograr crear una logística que abastezca a las necesidades de la población.

No estoy defendiendo al capitalismo, simplemente nada que cree el hombre será ideal. El capitalismo tiene el vicio del reparto desigual de riqueza y de la acumulación del capital donde ya había capital. Además de premiar el factor especulación (mundo financiero-inversiones) vs el factor trabajo

El capital es como la MASA en el universo, donde más masa hay, más cantidad de masa habrá alrededor y más atraerá, y qué queda fuera de ello? la oscuridad, el frío y vacío del espacio.

Cuando una sociedad llega a su máximo esplendor toca MORIR como sociedad: la antigua roma es el mejor ejemplo


----------



## Gurb (28 Ago 2018)

Vale, de acuerdo, de forma natural, lo primero que nos sale es el egoísmo, y de él se derivan todos los clasismos y los nacionalismos.

Pero el ser humano evoluciona y es racional. Probablemente a nivel instintivo e irracional el primer impulso de personas primarias sea ir a meter mano sin pedir permiso a la primera coño o polla que se nos cruce y nos parezcan atractivos. Y a quitarnos del medio con violencia a quien nos contradiga o "nos invada" el espacio alrededor si no es de la tribu.



Pero la realidad también puede ser vista más allá, podemos plantear sociedades más complejas y más deseables que lo anterior. 

Las relaciones que se pueden tener con otra persona pueden ser más ricas si no se hacen desde la sumisión al más fuerte, sino desde la inteligencia que dos personas que trabajan juntos en la misma dirección pueden hacer más cosas que dos personas que trabajan de forma separada y que compiten en direcciones opuestas.


----------



## cripton36 (28 Ago 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> La tecnología es la que actualmente transforma la sociedad, no es lo mismo un obrero explotado del 1818, 1918, 2018 0 2118. La robótica, automatismo e inteligencia artificial son los que han ayudado a que el obrero sufra menos en sus trabajos, como se hacía los tuneles en 1918? como se hacen ahora (TUNELADORA)? que habrían dado los obreros de 1918 por una máquina de estas caracteristicas?. EL OBRERO EXPLOTADO TIENDE A SU DESAPARICION, la harán todo las MAQUINAS. Pero lo que no va a desaparecer son los ricos y pobres, no hay suficientes recursos en el planeta para que todo el mundo pueda vivir como un rico, siempre habrá una clase privilegiada, siempre habrá listos y tontos, eso no va a cambiar. Otra de las cosas buenas que ha dado el capitalismo es que la gente puedan tener unas vacaciones viajar y hacer turismo, eso los obreros comunistas no lo han disfrutado. Te puedo asegurar que a la mayoría de las personas les gusta viajar (comunistas y capitalistas), preguntale a un norcoreano sino le gustaría viajar a Hong Kong para hacer turismo e ir de compras, están hasta los huevos de hacer misiles nucleares y no pueden tener ni un telefono móvil para saludar a la familia, bueno el móvil en Corea del Norte lo tienen los militares y amigos del presidente
> , y eso te lo ofrece el capitalismo, el comunismo NO. Pocos turistas cubanos, pocos turistas norcoreanos, pocos turistas venezolanos. El turismo mueve mucho dinero y da muchos puestos de trabajo el caso de España es clarisimo. Hoy día un trabajador con familia de clase media puede viajar a muchos lugares del mundo, eso hace 50 años era para la clase rica, los aeropuertos están llenos de gente sobretodo en Agosto. Disfruta del capitalismo español que te dá mucha más libertad que el comunismo norcoreano.
> La sociedad donde todos seamos iguales no funcionará, porque hay listos y tontos, y eso el comunismo no lo va a solucionar forma parte de nuestro ADN.
> La naturaleza no da la misma fertilidad en todo el planeta, ni la misma calidad de sus productos LA TIERRA ES LA PRIMERA EN PROVOCAR LA DESIGUALDAD ante esto lo menos malo es el capitalismo. Estoy seguro que si te vas a trabajar una temporada a Corea del Norte cuando veas lo que te pagan y lo que puedes consumir te vuelves al capitalismo español.



precisamente por eso, porque los recursos son finitos y agotables, es que se hace NECESARIO abolir el capitalism y crear el comunismo-marxista.
lo que provoca que haya RICOS Y POBRES ( siempre en sociedades clasistas) es la existencia del MERCADO.
de la unica forma que se puede cumplir lo que decia marx; cual la riqueza corra en abundancia como el agua en los rios, se distribuira SEGUN SU CAPACIDAD SEGUN SUS NECESIDADES. es ABOLIENDO EL CAPITAL Y CON EL EL MERCADO.
NOTA; no puede existir COMUNISTAS SIN UN SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION COMUNISTA. 
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 13:05 ----------




Gurb dijo:


> Yo también estoy seguro de que el régimen de Corea del Norte es una aberración y de que al lado suyo el capitalismo español es una mejor opción. Pero estaba hablando de otro modelo.
> 
> Si te menciono a Anton Pannekoek y el modelo de comunismo que propone supongo que te será desconocido. Pero es que el comunismo no tiene por que ser necesariamente una dictadura. Yo también rechazo a las dictaduras que se dicen _comunistas._
> 
> ...



muy buenas intenciones. pero eso es IDEALISMO. para lograrlo se NECESITA es imprescindible ABOLIR EL CAPITAL
EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DE EL VALOR
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 13:12 ----------




jus dijo:


> No podemos esperar que todos crean que deben ser solidarios a tope con el resto de la sociedad PERSÉ cuando en tu mismo barrio/ciudad empiezas a conocer a cierta gente y ves que hay gitanos que te dan por culo, luego empieza a llenarse de moros y piden menú halal en lso colegios, empiezan a trapichear, sus mujeres van tapadas y los hombres van como les da la gana.
> 
> No entiendes la esencia del ser humano, funcionamos por clanes primero (tu familia) y luego por tribus (uniones entre familias) y la unión de tribus parecidas en cuanto a etnia y religión genera una NACIÓN-ESTADO
> 
> ...



claro que no, esperar eso, es IDEALISMO . se NECESITA cambiar toda la estructura capitalista por una nueva en un Sistema de produccion nuevo. es la unica solucion
lo que olvidan muchos, por no decir todos, es que hablamos de SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION y esos solo los cambian y los crean LOS PUEBLOS modificando su modo de vida.
como decia marx; LAS CIRCUNSTANCIAS CREAN AL HOMBRE.
cambiemos el Sistema de produccion y el hombre sera distinto.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Gurb (28 Ago 2018)

¿abolir el capital? ¿no será más bien abolir la propiedad privada del capital?

abolir el capital sería algo así como abolir la riqueza. a mí la riqueza me parece necesaria, no así su acaparamiento por algunos.


----------



## cripton36 (28 Ago 2018)

Gurb dijo:


> ¿abolir el capital? ¿no será más bien abolir la propiedad privada del capital?
> 
> abolir el capital sería algo así como abolir la riqueza. a mí la riqueza me parece necesaria, no así su acaparamiento por algunos.



hablo de el concepto de EL CAPITAL MARXISTA.
EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DE EL VALOR
EXPROPIACION; cuando se le EXPROPIA al trabajador el fruto complete de su fuerza de trabajo
ENAJENACION; cuando se lleva ese fruto EXPROPIADO AL MERCADO CONVIRTIENDOLO EN MERCANCIA.
VALOR: fuerza de trabajo humana materializa en el product
VALOR DE USO; cuando el product elaborado con la fuerza de trabajo es para USO PERSONAL
VALOR DE CAMBIO: cuando el product elaborado con fuerza de trabajo humana es llevado al Mercado y convertido en mercancia
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Armando la Gorda (28 Ago 2018)

Me hace gracia leer a fachas de mierda aportando sus manidad razones de por que el comunismo no funciona. Dicen que es culpa de la naturaleza humana,que al ser intrínsecamente malvada y egoista, hace inviable el proyecto, para terminar tachando al comunismo de ser una Utopía idealista y en la practica irrealizable.

Pero es que esos mismos argumentos invalidan también cualquier clase de asociación basada en la cooperacion y el beneficio mutuo, como puede ser la Nación, la familia o hasta las religiones. Pero a estos subnormales, no los veo deduciendo que la Nación o las religiones son otro suerte de colectivismo que se fundamentan en idealismos y grandes sentimientos, inventados para engañar al hombre con la idea de que el mundo puede ser un lugar objetivo y justo, si se siguen determinadas pautas para alcanzar un beneficio mutuo a traves de la union y cooperacion de los individuos de una misma comunidad (nacion,clase social, culto). Algo que segun ellos es inviable cuando se trata del comunismo, estos mismo imbeciles, no tienen reparo en salir con sus banderitas a demostrar lo convencidos que se sienten al formar parte de una entelequia colectivista, que se asienta en la articulación y defensa de un Estado legitimado nada mas y nada menos que en la búsqueda del bien comun.

De chiste oiga.


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Ago 2018)

Gurb dijo:


> Si crees que la riqueza o la tierra tiene que ser tuya y solo tuya y de tus amigos, excluyes.
> 
> El comunismo es un espacio común (valga la redundancia), público en lugar de un coto privado de caza. Es un mundo donde pueden caber (o circular, o transitar o VAGAR) todos los mundos, todas las personas.



En los países comunistas no se podía ni circular ni vagar ni transitar libremente por el país o fuera de él. Ni tampoco se podía visitar libremente.


----------



## cripton36 (28 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> En los países comunistas no se podía ni circular ni vagar ni transitar libremente por el país o fuera de él. Ni tampoco se podía visitar libremente.



REPITO; porque no eran COMUNISTAS . eran y son capitalistas monopolistas de estado ( socialism) el extremo repressor de el capitalism
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> 1- de donde dedujiste eso? lo cierto es, que sin cierto desarrollo capitalista es imposible que se pueda crear el comunismo.
> un Sistema de produccion nuevo, comienza con una variante economica en el Corazon de un Sistema de produccion Viejo.
> asi lo hizo el capitalism desde el Corazon de el feudalism.
> sabia el primer burgues que introdujo las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, que estaba creando un Sistema de produccion DIFERENTE?
> ...



Pero si ya 2000 años antes de Cristo se hacían préstamos, si en la antigua Grecia y Roma se hacían depósito y préstamos monetarios... Eso de que el capitalismo nace del feudalismo es un invento de la filosofía marxista.

Ah, explícame como un filete de carne de kobe puede ser de siete mil millones de personas...

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 19:39 ----------




cripton36 dijo:


> REPITO; porque no eran COMUNISTAS . eran y son capitalistas monopolistas de estado ( socialism) el extremo repressor de el capitalism
> te Saluda un marxista



No existe el capitalismo de estado. Es una contradicción en si misma. Otro invento del cuento marxista.


----------



## asebuche (28 Ago 2018)

El comunismo no es más que la invitación al saqueo que hacen unos hijos de puta organizados.
Cuando dicen “vamos a expropiar a los ricos” todo el mundo entiende “vamos a saquear”, y además saquearemos con impunidad, bajo la capa de la solidaridad, la igualdad y tal y tal.
Los hijos de puta que lo planifican saquean y se enriquecen (salvo que sean depurados por otros hijos de puta mayores), y la masa de imbéciles que se apuntan a los actos de rapiña, porque sí, porque mola, acaban empobrecidos, emputecidos, y bien jodidos. El problema es que cuando esa masa de imbéciles alcanza un punto crítico pueden mandar al abismo a toda la sociedad.
Y como dijo otro forero, el comunismo funciona perfectamente, es una máquina de generar miseria y esclavitud, y nunca falla.
No hay más.


----------



## singladura (28 Ago 2018)

Porque un mandamiento de ley de dios apócrifo dice "que los bienes siempre son escasos y las necesidades siempre son infinitas" 

Entonces es imprescindible que exista una ordenación de los recursos y de la economía y empezar presumiendo que todo el mundo es bueno es un sistema que siempre, siempre fracasa. Se tiene que obligar a la gente, se la tiene que someter para que sea de una determinada forma y para eso uno se tiene que llevar por delante las libertades y los derechos de las personas, esto es, emplear la fuerza y la represión (algunos dicen por una buena causa y otros por una "causa" que puede sencillamente su propio beneficio)

En sociedades con crisis y urgencia humanitarias reales la población puede consentir ceder sus derechos a cambio de planes extremos para salir del bache, pero una vez resuelto el problema la cabra vuelve a tirar para el monte, con lo que eso no es solución, sólo un parche


----------



## cripton36 (28 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Pero si ya 2000 años antes de Cristo se hacían préstamos, si en la antigua Grecia y Roma se hacían depósito y préstamos monetarios... Eso de que el capitalismo nace del feudalismo es un invento de la filosofía marxista.
> 
> Ah, explícame como un filete de carne de kobe puede ser de siete mil millones de personas...
> 
> ...



EL CAPITAL nacio cuando se expropio por primera vez EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO. esto dio comienzo al ESCLAVISMO y a la desintegracion de la economia PRIMITIVA.
fue el comienza de la explotacion de el hombre por el hombre.
obviamente una SOLA COSA PUEDE SER DE TODOS, estar ahi y nadie la puede poseer en PROPIEDAD PRIVADA.
no seas niño. razona.
ejemplo; todos Podemos ser dueños de la tierra y disfruta de el fruto de ella.
esa es la razon de la ABOLICION DE EL CAPITALISMO Y CREACION CON SUS RUINAS DE EL COMUNISMO-MARXISTA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> EL CAPITAL nacio cuando se expropio por primera vez EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO. esto dio comienzo al ESCLAVISMO y a la desintegracion de la economia PRIMITIVA.
> fue el comienza de la explotacion de el hombre por el hombre.
> obviamente una SOLA COSA PUEDE SER DE TODOS, estar ahi y nadie la puede poseer en PROPIEDAD PRIVADA.
> no seas niño. razona.
> ...



No, no, lo que se ha dicho es que TODO es de TODOS, lo cual es imposible. Y me llamas niño por rebartirlo...

Por cierto, que te vas a tus clichés de madrasa marxista, y pasas de lo que te digo. Te pones tus ojeras y eres incapacidad de ver más allá de la filosofía marxista, esa que no funciona en ninguna parte. Ya van unas cuantas.


----------



## Icibatreuh (28 Ago 2018)

Coplilla de tiempos de la República.

Soy republicano
me gusta la igualdad,
si yo no tengo un duro
que nadie tenga un real


----------



## cripton36 (28 Ago 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> No, no, lo que se ha dicho es que TODO es de TODOS, lo cual es imposible. Y me llamas niño por rebartirlo...
> 
> Por cierto, que te vas a tus clichés de madrasa marxista, y pasas de lo que te digo. Te pones tus ojeras y eres incapacidad de ver más allá de la filosofía marxista, esa que no funciona en ninguna parte. Ya van unas cuantas.



TODO ES DE TODOS EN EL COMUNISMO. porque hay un solo dueño, un solo propietario. EL PROLETARIADO ( los trabajadores)
todos trabajaremos y toda la produccion iran directo a los almacenes de las CBS donde seran consumida por los comuneros o TODOS LOS TRABAJADORES.
sin Mercado, sin dinero, sin bancos, sin estado, sin precios, sin valores, ect ect
te llame niño por el ejemplo tan simple que pusiste.
UN BISTEC ES DE TODOS? algo asi jaaaa jaaa . te respondi OBVIAMENTE NO.
pero la industria ganadera es de todos los trabajadores y se esmeraran para que la masa ganadera sea suficiente para que TODOS TENGAN SU BISTEC Y ALGO MAS.
quizas en un principio no alcance. por la sencilla razon que el capitalism no PRODUCE MAS ALLA DE LO QUE PUEDE CONSUMIR EL MERCADO. pero como en el comunismo no hay MERCADO, la produccion solo tiene como limite la capacidad de almacenamiento.
algo mas?
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 22:02 ----------




singladura dijo:


> Porque un mandamiento de ley de dios apócrifo dice "que los bienes siempre son escasos y las necesidades siempre son infinitas"
> 
> Entonces es imprescindible que exista una ordenación de los recursos y de la economía y empezar presumiendo que todo el mundo es bueno es un sistema que siempre, siempre fracasa. Se tiene que obligar a la gente, se la tiene que someter para que sea de una determinada forma y para eso uno se tiene que llevar por delante las libertades y los derechos de las personas, esto es, emplear la fuerza y la represión (algunos dicen por una buena causa y otros por una "causa" que puede sencillamente su propio beneficio)
> 
> En sociedades con crisis y urgencia humanitarias reales la población puede consentir ceder sus derechos a cambio de planes extremos para salir del bache, pero una vez resuelto el problema la cabra vuelve a tirar para el monte, con lo que eso no es solución, sólo un parche



no es de dios. es de los capitalistas burgueses.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (29 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> TODO ES DE TODOS EN EL COMUNISMO. porque hay un solo dueño, un solo propietario. EL PROLETARIADO ( los trabajadores)
> todos trabajaremos y toda la produccion iran directo a los almacenes de las CBS donde seran consumida por los comuneros o TODOS LOS TRABAJADORES.
> sin Mercado, sin dinero, sin bancos, sin estado, sin precios, sin valores, ect ect
> te llame niño por el ejemplo tan simple que pusiste.
> ...



Lo de siempre. Todo trolas. Ah, el marxismo...


----------



## Yupi (29 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> TODO ES DE TODOS EN EL COMUNISMO. porque hay un solo dueño, un solo propietario. EL PROLETARIADO ( los trabajadores)
> todos trabajaremos y toda la produccion iran directo a los almacenes de las CBS donde seran consumida por los comuneros o TODOS LOS TRABAJADORES.
> sin Mercado, sin dinero, sin bancos, sin estado, sin precios, sin valores, ect ect
> te llame niño por el ejemplo tan simple que pusiste.
> ...



Según tu exposición, el comunismo inaugura un no mercado, lo que es viene a ser lo mismo que negar una parte importante de la naturaleza humana: cada cual sabe cuáles son sus necesidades y cada cual sabe mejor que nadie que precio pagar por satifascerlas. No se puede negar la naturaleza humana y pensar que saldrá bien.
Por otro lado, en la propiedad común, los proletarios no se esmerarán en nada. Uno cuida de su casa propia, no de las de los demás. Y la propiedad común no se siente como propia. Hay por ahí un estudio muy famoso acerca de unos pastos que eran un bien comunal que nos dice cuál es el destino de los bienes comunes. También la experiencia de los países comunistas nos puede decir algo al respecto.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juster (29 Ago 2018)

es que no leeis historia...?
el comunismo obligo al pueblo ha aceptar su doctrina...
100 millones murieron por pensar diferente en el planeta...
con sangre...
cosa que el capitalismo no hace...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (29 Ago 2018)

El comunismo marxista funciona. Sus dirigentes siempre viven muy bien...


----------



## neutral295 (29 Ago 2018)

Cripton36, no engañes a la gente obrera puteada y explotada por un misero sueldo. Toda sociedad que funciona con dinero va mejor con el capitalismo que vivimos en España. Si tu aplicas un marxismo conviertes España en una Venezuela, no engañes más por favor, como hace Pablo Iglesias ¿por qué coño se ha comprado un chalet de 1 millón de euros en una zona exclusiva de la Sierra de Madrid? ¿por qué se ha querido marchar de un barrio obrero como Vallecas? ¿es que le da asco los obreros? con un piso de 80 0 90 metros cuadrado habría podido perfectamente educar a sus hijos en una escuela pública del barrio, ¿que pasa que le dan asco los vecinos de Vallecas? y solo quiere pasear de candidato cuando hay que pedir votos? Los marxistas sois unos estafadores prometéis a la gente obrera explotada cosas que luego no podéis cumplir. LA LEY DEL DINERO ES INCOMPATIBLE CON EL MARXISMO. Carls Marx era un bocazas nunca había cogido una hoz y un martillo, vamos un pedazo de gandúl escribiendo libros para joder más las esperanzas a los obreros, metiendoles en la cabeza lo mismo que hacen los radicales mulsumanes a su gente, y algunos entrando al trapo y suicidandose. Hay que predicar con el ejemplo y no escribiendo libros inutiles, a Marx me hubiera gustado verlo en el Mato de Grosso de Brasil viviendo una temporada con los canibales, y distribuyendo sus libros. No habéis tenido suficiente con la URSS y China, y ahora los pobres desgraciados que sufren el marxismo son los norcoreanos, venezolanos y los cubanos en cuarentena. A ver en la UE funciona el capitalismo y la democracia de la gente votán mayoritariamente a partidos de centro-derecha ¿también la UE está equivocada con el capitalismo? Ya te he dicho que el capitalismo no es perfecto porque tenemos que partir de la premisa que la naturaleza es la primera en provocar la desigualdad en las tierras, más fertiles y menos fertiles, más productivas y tierras empobrecidas (eso no lo cambia Marx ni sus escritos) y ante esto lo mejor es el capitalismo que se practica en la UE. Si tan a disgusto estás vete a comprar un Iphone a Corea del Norte, o un coche o una moto, bueno lo del coche solo para el presidente, un obrero norcoreano con fabricar misiles nucleares y un plato de sopa coreana ya tiene bastante ¡por favor que piensas que la mayoría de gente de la UE somos imbéciles! nadie de este país envidia la vida que lleva un norcoreano, venezolano y cualquier país comunista de este planeta llamado Tierra. La gente le gusta irse de vacaciones y hacer turismo, es que no lo ves? ¿cuantos norcoreanos visitan España? toda su puta vida explotados con el comunismo y no pueden salir de su país a hacer turismo. Cripton, tu no me vendes la moto con tu comunismo, no mientas más.


----------



## cthulhu (29 Ago 2018)

El comunismo nunca ha funcionado, nunca, ni puede funcionar, por un simple hecho: va en contra de la naturaleza humana.

No, todo NO es de todos, NO todos los hombres son iguales, la familia existe como vertebración natural de una sociedad, de cualquiera y todas las sociedades, la competitividad es natural e inherente al ser humano, lo mismo que el egoísmo, o el concepto de individuo.

El comunismo pretende rebajar al ser humano a la condición de hormiga, un simple elemento dentro del organismo colectivo que es el hormiguero, y eso obviamente no funciona con personas.
El comunismo podría funcionar con robots, pero nunca con hombres.


----------



## carlitros_15 (29 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> TODO ES DE TODOS EN EL COMUNISMO. porque hay un solo dueño, un solo propietario. EL PROLETARIADO ( los trabajadores)
> todos trabajaremos y toda la produccion iran directo a los almacenes de las CBS donde seran consumida por los comuneros o TODOS LOS TRABAJADORES.
> sin Mercado, sin dinero, sin bancos, sin estado, sin precios, sin valores, ect ect
> te llame niño por el ejemplo tan simple que pusiste.
> ...



Por eso en Venezuela o en Corea del Norte no les cabe más comida en las estanterías...


----------



## cripton36 (29 Ago 2018)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> Por eso en Venezuela o en Corea del Norte no les cabe más comida en las estanterías...



Venezuela intent crear el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado)
se leyeras todo el hilo, ya lo hubieras sabido
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 29-ago-2018 at 14:40 ----------




Yupi dijo:


> Según tu exposición, el comunismo inaugura un no mercado, lo que es viene a ser lo mismo que negar una parte importante de la naturaleza humana: cada cual sabe cuáles son sus necesidades y cada cual sabe mejor que nadie que precio pagar por satifascerlas. No se puede negar la naturaleza humana y pensar que saldrá bien.
> Por otro lado, en la propiedad común, los proletarios no se esmerarán en nada. Uno cuida de su casa propia, no de las de los demás. Y la propiedad común no se siente como propia. Hay por ahí un estudio muy famoso acerca de unos pastos que eran un bien comunal que nos dice cuál es el destino de los bienes comunes. También la experiencia de los países comunistas nos puede decir algo al respecto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



el ser humano NO TIENE NATURALEZA ,al menos EL CAPITAL NO LO ES.
el INTERCAMBIO surgio por evolucion, porque las personas eran distantes y no se conocian. PERO NO ES IMPRESCINDIBLE
2-depende a lo que llames PROPIEDAD COMUN Y COMO ESTE ORGANIZADA. si piensas que es como en la esclavitud, todos viviendo en un barracoon, quizas tengas razon. pero el comunismo es una Sociedad donde los bienes y servicios son COMUNES y estaremos juntos. PERO NO REVUELTOS
si eres español , me imagino lo que figuras en tu mente, cada vez que lees COMUNAS. pero de la que hablo, no llega ni ha tu imaginacion.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (29 Ago 2018)

Cripton36, no seas tan teórico, basate en los hechos de la historia de la humanidad y no te montes más peliculas. ¿cuantas veces has cogido la hoz y el martillo? Un perro no puede hablar, el hombre no puede ser comunista ante la ley del dinero. No engañes más, espero que la gente no vote más a Pablo Iglesias, porque votar a Podemos es votar a Pablo Iglesias "el de la casta". No quiero que España se convierta en la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas que pretende Pedro y Pablo junto con la izquierda española y los independentistas, sera un caos y una vuelta al 1936, matandose españoles contra españoles, estos politicos de la izquierda son unos sinvergüenzas e irresponsables. Pobres jubilados que engañados están, les suben las pensiones y luego se lo quitan con la subida de la luz. Estos de la izquierdas son unos toma pelos.


----------



## cripton36 (29 Ago 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton36, no seas tan teórico, basate en los hechos de la historia de la humanidad y no te montes más peliculas. ¿cuantas veces has cogido la hoz y el martillo? Un perro no puede hablar, el hombre no puede ser comunista ante la ley del dinero. No engañes más, espero que la gente no vote más a Pablo Iglesias, porque votar a Podemos es votar a Pablo Iglesias "el de la casta". No quiero que España se convierta en la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas que pretende Pedro y Pablo junto con la izquierda española y los independentistas, sera un caos y una vuelta al 1936, matandose españoles contra españoles, estos politicos de la izquierda son unos sinvergüenzas e irresponsables. Pobres jubilados que engañados están, les suben las pensiones y luego se lo quitan con la subida de la luz. Estos de la izquierdas son unos toma pelos.



estamos de acuerdo en eso de NO VOTAR MAS, JAMAS por PODEMOS NI POR PABLO IGLESIAS NI POR NINGUN PARTIDO DE IZQUIERDA, SOCIALISTA YO COMUNISTA. son farsantes y desconocen por complete como funciona el Sistema de produccion capitalista. de ahi sus propuestas ridiculas y aberrantes
pricisamente hablo de los hechos de la historia. solo que yo lo llamo por su nombre y usted y muchos otros le hacen de acompañantes a las IZQUIERDAS CAPITALISTAS repitiendo lo que ellos quieren que repitas.
QUIENES SON LAS MARIONETAS Y DE QUIEN?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (30 Ago 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton36, no engañes a la gente obrera puteada y explotada por un misero sueldo. Toda sociedad que funciona con dinero va mejor con el capitalismo que vivimos en España. Si tu aplicas un marxismo conviertes España en una Venezuela, no engañes más por favor, como hace Pablo Iglesias ¿por qué coño se ha comprado un chalet de 1 millón de euros en una zona exclusiva de la Sierra de Madrid? ¿por qué se ha querido marchar de un barrio obrero como Vallecas? ¿es que le da asco los obreros? con un piso de 80 0 90 metros cuadrado habría podido perfectamente educar a sus hijos en una escuela pública del barrio, ¿que pasa que le dan asco los vecinos de Vallecas? y solo quiere pasear de candidato cuando hay que pedir votos? Los marxistas sois unos estafadores prometéis a la gente obrera explotada cosas que luego no podéis cumplir. LA LEY DEL DINERO ES INCOMPATIBLE CON EL MARXISMO. Carls Marx era un bocazas nunca había cogido una hoz y un martillo, vamos un pedazo de gandúl escribiendo libros para joder más las esperanzas a los obreros, metiendoles en la cabeza lo mismo que hacen los radicales mulsumanes a su gente, y algunos entrando al trapo y suicidandose. Hay que predicar con el ejemplo y no escribiendo libros inutiles, a Marx me hubiera gustado verlo en el Mato de Grosso de Brasil viviendo una temporada con los canibales, y distribuyendo sus libros. No habéis tenido suficiente con la URSS y China, y ahora los pobres desgraciados que sufren el marxismo son los norcoreanos, venezolanos y los cubanos en cuarentena. A ver en la UE funciona el capitalismo y la democracia de la gente votán mayoritariamente a partidos de centro-derecha ¿también la UE está equivocada con el capitalismo? Ya te he dicho que el capitalismo no es perfecto porque tenemos que partir de la premisa que la naturaleza es la primera en provocar la desigualdad en las tierras, más fertiles y menos fertiles, más productivas y tierras empobrecidas (eso no lo cambia Marx ni sus escritos) y ante esto lo mejor es el capitalismo que se practica en la UE. Si tan a disgusto estás vete a comprar un Iphone a Corea del Norte, o un coche o una moto, bueno lo del coche solo para el presidente, un obrero norcoreano con fabricar misiles nucleares y un plato de sopa coreana ya tiene bastante ¡por favor que piensas que la mayoría de gente de la UE somos imbéciles! nadie de este país envidia la vida que lleva un norcoreano, venezolano y cualquier país comunista de este planeta llamado Tierra. La gente le gusta irse de vacaciones y hacer turismo, es que no lo ves? ¿cuantos norcoreanos visitan España? toda su puta vida explotados con el comunismo y no pueden salir de su país a hacer turismo. Cripton, tu no me vendes la moto con tu comunismo, no mientas más.



por que crees que engaño a alguien?
sin embargo los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas estan engañando a los pueblos desde 1917 y no cuenta te das.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## pepero200 (30 Ago 2018)

Joder, me vais a hacer leer 23 pag? me cawen mi vida


----------



## Sigh (30 Ago 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Te lo explico de la siguiente forma:

1-Como sabes que se consumen 2.000 yogures y 3.000 pizzas?
2-Como sabes que siempre se consumiran esas cantidades?
3-Como sabes que esa forma de fabricar las pizzas y los yogures es la que le gusta a la gente?
4-Como sabe la gente que quiere otra cosa si no puede probar nada que no sean esas yogures y pizzas fabricadas por el gobierno?
5-Quien asume los costes perdidos cuando caducan 500 pizzas porque ese mes la gente comio menos?
6-Como convences a unos señores de que vayan todos los meses a fabricar pizzas y yogures si al final del mes solo tienen pizzas y yogures, como el resto del mundo?

Te pondre un ejemplo para que veas que ese sistema que propones es una mierda: en la URSS se popularizo la oferta de carne en latas de conserva. Esto se debia a que la economia planificada, curiosamente, es tremendamente ineficiente en planificar que demanda la gente. Asi que a la hora de ofertar productos frescos incurria en constantes deficits o sobreproducciones que conseguian que, en unas ocasiones, hubiese escasez de un producto, y en otras se perdiesen grandes cantidades porque la gente no lo compraba. Como los productos frescos tienen fechas de caducidad muy cortas, la planificacion ha de ser justa para periodos de tiempo muy cortos. De forma que la unica solucion que encontraron, fue enlatar incluso la carne de ternera, que se vendia en conserva. De esta forma, las latas podian aguantar mas tiempo y la oferta se equilibraba sin perdidas.

Pero el comunismo no solo es tremendamente ineficiente en la produccion de bienes, sino tambien en el reparto de beneficios y en el reparto de trabajo. Lo que pretende, es que los mejores y mas valiosos miembros de una sociedad trabajen, se esfuercen y den lo mejor de si por simple altruismo y responsabilidad con el resto de la sociedad. Es decir, pretende que unos se revienten los riñones para que otros que estan tirados en el sofa vivan mejor, y ademas a cambio de nada. Que si, que el comunismo te obligaba a trabajar, pero de facto habia muchos chanchullos porque se creaban puestos de trabajo artificiales (en los que no hacias nada) con tal se seguir la pauta ideologica de que todo el mundo tenia que trabajar.

El capitalismo sin embargo, toma las bajas pulsiones humanas y las reconduce para generar bienes y trabajo. Es algo admirable que pocos sistemas pueden lograr, tomar malas conductas de la personalidad humana y transformarlas en algo provechoso. Asi, logra que la envidia, la avaricia o el egoismo personales, acaben beneficiando a mucha otra gente. El capitalismo premia el riesgo, el trabajo o el aporte de bienes que son deseados por el resto de la gente. Tu ganas dinero si tu producto es lo suficientemente bueno como para que la gente lo desee. De esta forma, si en el pueblo la gente consume 2.000 yogures, siempre se fabricaran 2.200 de distintas formas, tamaños y sabores, para que la gente pueda elegir cual le gusta mas, esas empresas ganen ventaja y se termine fabricando. La gente tomara riesgos, querran fabricar mas y mejor, satisfacer mas la demanda de su vecino porque eso implica que ganaran mas dinero y viviran mejor.

Por supuesto esta es la teoria del capitalismo. En la practica se producen degeneraciones del mismo, como lo que vivimos ahora, ese "neoliberalismo" que en realidad es una socialdemocracia encubierta. Pero dentro de lo que cabe, seguimos viviendo mejor que bajo un sistema comunista.


----------



## cripton36 (30 Ago 2018)

Sigh dijo:


> Te lo explico de la siguiente forma:
> 
> 1-Como sabes que se consumen 2.000 yogures y 3.000 pizzas?
> 2-Como sabes que siempre se consumiran esas cantidades?
> ...



tu discurso esta bonito. pero esta errado. hablas y describes al CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) y NO AL COMUNISMO.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Sigh (30 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> tu discurso esta bonito. pero esta errado. hablas y describes al CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) y NO AL COMUNISMO.
> te Saluda un marxista




Hombre, si quieres discutimos la absurda idea de que los yogures apareceran magicamente en cantidades y calidades suficientes como para satisfacer a toda una poblacion que trabaja si le sale del papo. Pero lo cierto es que prefiero creer que hablas de un sistema como el sovietico, que teniendo que mantener a la poblacion, ya que no abandono su discurso y su ideologia, al menos si omitio las partes donde un mago aparecia y lo arreglaba todo.


----------



## Poyo (30 Ago 2018)

¿Buena idea?
¿Que todos merecemos lo mismo?
Pero si es la peor idea del mundo.


----------



## cripton36 (30 Ago 2018)

Sigh dijo:


> Hombre, si quieres discutimos la absurda idea de que los yogures apareceran magicamente en cantidades y calidades suficientes como para satisfacer a toda una poblacion que trabaja si le sale del papo. Pero lo cierto es que prefiero creer que hablas de un sistema como el sovietico, que teniendo que mantener a la poblacion, ya que no abandono su discurso y su ideologia, al menos si omitio las partes donde un mago aparecia y lo arreglaba todo.



los SOVIETICOS ERAN LENINISTAS y yo soy marxista.
sabes la diferencia?
el LENINISMO ES REFORMISTA
EL MARXISMO ES ABOLICIONISTA
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 30-ago-2018 at 02:36 ----------




Poyo dijo:


> ¿Buena idea?
> ¿Que todos merecemos lo mismo?
> Pero si es la peor idea del mundo.



claro, eso es lo que vengo diciendo, repitiendo yo.
la IGUALDAD es un cuento de las izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas.
marx siempre dijo y sostuvo que en el comunismo solo se cambia la DESIGUALDAD CAPITALISTA POR LA COMUNISTA.
DECIA; para ser JUSTICIA se necesita de un distribucion DESIGUAL.
no te dejes embromar por los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, los herederos de los SOCIALISTAS UTOPICOS DE LA ERA DE MARX Y ENGELS.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## un pringao (30 Ago 2018)

Pues por lo mismo que no funciona el capitalismo, porque iban a mandar los mismos inutiles y con el apoyo de los mismos chupapollas, vosotros que vais de peperos y se la chupais a Angela Merkel y a Putin.

Ceuta,


----------



## Delco (30 Ago 2018)

quebractubre dijo:


> Te ha dicho Nefersen dos post atrás sobre la eliminación de estímulos y tu nos traes un refrito de nada más y nada menos de taringa avalado por 'una prestigiosa universidad latinoameticana', como si tal cosa existiese, que es para crios de 8 o 10 años.
> Podías citar a Misses, hayek, rothbard, etc, pero no nos vienes con un artículo de niños a un foro de economía.
> 
> Burbuja en su máximo esplendor...



¿Y que mentiras hay en esa analogía? De hecho es mucho mejor que esté explicado para niños de 8 años, así nadie puede decir que no lo entiende.


----------



## un pringao (30 Ago 2018)

Pues por lo mismo que no funciona el capitalismo, porque iban a mandar los mismos inutiles y con el apoyo de los mismos chupapollas, vosotros que vais de peperos y se la chupais a Angela Merkel y a Putin.

Ceuta, base de la flota rusa en el Estrecho


----------



## lPC (30 Ago 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Funcionaría si el capital no pusiera zancadillas continuamente.



ANTENA 3 TV - NOTICIAS | Un concejal gallego de Podemos se autoanula una multa de Tráfico de 400 euros

Jojojo


----------



## martingala (30 Ago 2018)




----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Ago 2018)

El comunismo no puede funcionar porque, a diferencia de la democracia (que no es lo que tenemos, para los despistados), no disponde de un mecanismo de control del poder. Hale, ya podéis cerrar el hilo.


----------



## neutral295 (30 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> por que crees que engaño a alguien?
> sin embargo los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas estan engañando a los pueblos desde 1917 y no cuenta te das.
> te Saluda un marxista



Cripton36, tu engañas como hizo Marx con sus libros. El nunca predicó con el ejemplo, un político de izquierda tiene que estar en el "barro" con los obreros explotados y los festivos proponiendo ideas políticas para mejorar la igualdad entre los hombres (que yo no la creo) pero meterse en política para cobrar un sueldo de todo los impuestos que pagamos los españoles ME PARESE UNA TOMADURA DE PELO. Gracias al giro que ha hecho la economía de China hoy día le puede pelear el liderato a EEUU, y eso es bueno para que el capitalismo vaya mejor, LA COMPETITIVIDAD, es la mejor manera de equilibrar el mundo. A medida que China vaya superando a la economía de los EEUU tendremos un mundo más equilibrado y mejor para todos. Te lo repito por si se te ha olvidado, automatización, inteligencia artificial y robótica van sustituyendo cada día la mano de los obreros, y mi predicción será que desaparece a finales de este siglo.
Si desaparece el obrero se extinguirán tu marxismo, o es que piensas escribir un libro como Marx sobre la explotación del capitalismo hacia las máquinas para proteger el chollazo que tienen los podemitas?


----------



## martingala (30 Ago 2018)

Nada que añadir, perfecto!


----------



## cripton36 (30 Ago 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton36, tu engañas como hizo Marx con sus libros. El nunca predicó con el ejemplo, un político de izquierda tiene que estar en el "barro" con los obreros explotados y los festivos proponiendo ideas políticas para mejorar la igualdad entre los hombres (que yo no la creo) pero meterse en política para cobrar un sueldo de todo los impuestos que pagamos los españoles ME PARESE UNA TOMADURA DE PELO. Gracias al giro que ha hecho la economía de China hoy día le puede pelear el liderato a EEUU, y eso es bueno para que el capitalismo vaya mejor, LA COMPETITIVIDAD, es la mejor manera de equilibrar el mundo. A medida que China vaya superando a la economía de los EEUU tendremos un mundo más equilibrado y mejor para todos. Te lo repito por si se te ha olvidado, automatización, inteligencia artificial y robótica van sustituyendo cada día la mano de los obreros, y mi predicción será que desaparece a finales de este siglo.
> Si desaparece el obrero se extinguirán tu marxismo, o es que piensas escribir un libro como Marx sobre la explotación del capitalismo hacia las máquinas para proteger el chollazo que tienen los podemitas?



1- eso de que hay que estar embarrao de fango y ser podre es chusmeria de IZQUIERDAS CAPITALISTAS.
2- hombre, ya quisiera yo verte bajo las botas de los chinos
3- los robots? se te olvida o quizas no crees que sin la PLUSVALIA EL CAPITALISTA BURGUES NO OBTIENE GANANCIA.
por que crees que los burgueses capitalistas de el PRIMER MUNDO trasladan sus fabricas al TERCERMUNDO? hombre porque mientras mas automatizados, MENOS GANANCIAS. entonces es la hora de EXPROPIAR AL OBRERO TERCERMUNDISTA.
sabias que si el PRIMER MUNDO NO SUBSIDIA LA AGRICULTURA se aruinaria ante el tercermundo?
despierta y no sigan llenando tu MEMORIA con porquerias.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## tothewebs (30 Ago 2018)

Fácil, porque una vez instaurado, los que mandan, se olvidan del pueblo y no tardan en aplicar la austeridad para los demás viviendo ellos a todo trapo y utilizar los poderes del estado en beneficio propio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Ago 2018)




----------



## cripton36 (30 Ago 2018)

tothewebs dijo:


> Fácil, porque una vez instaurado, los que mandan, se olvidan del pueblo y no tardan en aplicar la austeridad para los demás viviendo ellos a todo trapo y utilizar los poderes del estado en beneficio propio.



eso ocurre porque lo crean PARTIDOS POLITICOS y no los trabajadores.
los cambios de sistemas de produccion es tarea de los pueblos
los cambios de politicas es tarea de los politicos y sus partidos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## littlebit (30 Ago 2018)

*Primo:* 
La teoria del valor trabajo de Marx es falsa. Mejor es la teoria del valor subjetivo.

*Secondo:* 
EL concepto de plusvalía y la explotación de Marx son ideas falaces que estaban obsoletas antes de nacer (marginalismo)

*Terzo:* 
Al proponer algo que nunca ha sucedido en toda la historia humana, Marx cae en la falacia del nirvana.

*Quarto: *
Todos los grupos humanos están sujetos a la ley de hierro de las oligarquías, ergo Cualquier sistema diferente a la democracia formal o burguesa (incluido el marxismo) va a degenerar en dictadura.

*
PD:*
Marx es interesante como sociólogo, era anti estatista y no tiene nada que ver con lo que ahora llaman izquierda. Su explicación de por qué no existe el derecho a la autodeterminación excepto para las colonias de etnia distinta es brillante, por ejemplo. Es bastante injusto culpar a Marx de las atrocidades que se han hecho después.


----------



## tothewebs (30 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> eso ocurre porque lo crean PARTIDOS POLITICOS y no los trabajadores.
> los cambios de sistemas de produccion es tarea de los pueblos
> los cambios de politicas es tarea de los politicos y sus partidos.
> te Saluda un marxista



Daria igual, si lo crearan trabajadores independientes, una vez a los mandos del poder empezarían pronto a protegerse de amenazas, y a asumir privilegios que poco a poco les convertiría en una casta que ya no defendería los intereses del pueblo, sino que pondrían por delante los suyos propios, diciendo que sus privilegios son los del pueblo .

El cambio no debe venir desde la estructura externa (el sistema), sino que debe haber un cambio interior de la mayoría de la gente,de forma voluntaria, que haga que los cambios exteriores sean consecuencia de ese cambio, y no al reves, cambiando el traje ,el interior no cambia. y por la fuerza tampoco vale.

a dia de hoy es imposible


----------



## cripton36 (30 Ago 2018)

tothewebs dijo:


> Daria igual, si lo crearan trabajadores independientes, una vez a los mandos del poder empezarían pronto a protegerse de amenazas, y a asumir privilegios que poco a poco les convertiría en una casta que ya no defendería los intereses del pueblo, sino que pondrían por delante los suyos propios, diciendo que sus privilegios son los del pueblo .
> 
> El cambio no debe venir desde la estructura externa (el sistema), sino que debe haber un cambio interior de la mayoría de la gente,de forma voluntaria, que haga que los cambios exteriores sean consecuencia de ese cambio, y no al reves, cambiando el traje ,el interior no cambia. y por la fuerza tampoco vale.
> 
> a dia de hoy es imposible



no trabajadores INDEPENDIENTES. trabajadores en total.
todo depende de su estructura y leyes o reglamentos que lo guien.
no hay nada IMPOSIBLE, creer en eso, es creer que EL CAPITALISMO ES EL FIN DE LA HISTORIA.
es una falta de respect a la inteligencia humana, que en pleno siglo 21 aun necesitemos de EL CAPITAL, para llevarnos la comida a la boca.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## littlebit (30 Ago 2018)

Marx pretende que la historia es una lucha entre clases sociales. Tiene mucho más sentido
verla como una lucha entre oligarquías para ocupar el poder político. De esa lucha emerge 
el estado, que es inevitable que surja en grupos grandes. Repito para anarquistas, comunistas, socialistas y anarcocapitalistas que todavía no lo sepais: 
*
"Todos los grupos humanos están sujetos a la ley de hierro de las oligarquías, ergo cualquier sistema diferente de la democracia formal del liberalismo clásico va a degenerar en dictadura"*

Grabaoslo a fuego porque es así. La democracia surge evolutivamente en las sociedades más inteligentes y civilizadas para controlar el poder político, que SIEMPRE SIEMPRE va a existir. Siempre habrá hombres que mandan y hombres que obedecen, en CUALQUIER grupo de humanos. Si eso no se controla con la democracia degenera en dictadura. Proudhon, Bakunin, Marx, Rothbard, etc etc etc son todos utópicos que ignoran lo que es EL PODER.

Liberalismo clásico

Ahí teneis la única "ideología" realista que ha creado racionalmente el ser humano. Las demás son racionalizaciones de emociones tribales del ser humano...


----------



## cripton36 (30 Ago 2018)

littlebit dijo:


> Marx pretende que la historia es una lucha entre clases sociales. Tiene mucho más sentido
> verla como una lucha entre oligarquías para ocupar el poder político. De esa lucha emerge
> el estado, que es inevitable que surja en grupos grandes. Repito para anarquistas, comunistas, socialistas y anarcocapitalistas que todavía no lo sepais:
> *
> ...



haces muchas mezclas y no dices nada en concreto.
la democracia no es impedimento en el comunismo-marxista. claro que no seria como la burguesa. seria una democracia invertida donde se POSTULARIA, VOTARIA Y REVOCARIA DIRECTAMENTE.
sabes? tienes parte de razon. cuando estudie filosofia marxista me di cuenta que existen DOS MARX
1- el marx filosofico 100% correcto
2- el marx politico muy errado.
te lo puntualizo por la LUCHA DE CLASES.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ago 2018)

¿que el comunismo funciona? Jajajajaja
Siiii son super felices, sólo habría que preguntar a un polaco lo que piensa de cuando eran comunistas y les arrancaban las uñas con tenazas, además de pasar mas hambre que el perro de un ciego...o a un coreano, o un cubano con cartilla de racionamiento y vivendo poco menos que en chabolas, no así la familia Castro la cual va heredando el poder dictatorial cual "casta" aquí muy criticada la casta...pero con una auténtica fortuna en algún banco suizo. Esa gente cuando salga algún día del comunismo querrá 200 años de derecha!!
¡Que pena que en España no resultó vencedora la República! A estas horas seríamos el pais mamporrero de Rusia y viviríamos en la abundancia....todos estos extremistas de izquierdas igual estarían viviendo de p.m si....
Venga por favor....como mola hablar desde aqui....a muchos km de aquello, con tu móvil de última generación, tu Internet no capado, comidita en la nevera, y libertad de expresión...
El resto hipocresía baratilla


----------



## cripton36 (30 Ago 2018)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> ¿que el comunismo funciona? Jajajajaja
> Siiii son super felices, sólo habría que preguntar a un polaco lo que piensa de cuando eran comunistas y les arrancaban las uñas con tenazas, además de pasar mas hambre que el perro de un ciego...o a un coreano, o un cubano con cartilla de racionamiento y vivendo poco menos que en chabolas, no así la familia Castro la cual va heredando el poder dictatorial cual "casta" aquí muy criticada la casta...pero con una auténtica fortuna en algún banco suizo. Esa gente cuando salga algún día del comunismo querrá 200 años de derecha!!
> ¡Que pena que en España no resultó vencedora la República! A estas horas seríamos el pais mamporrero de Rusia y viviríamos en la abundancia....todos estos extremistas de izquierdas igual estarían viviendo de p.m si....
> Venga por favor....como mola hablar desde aqui....a muchos km de aquello, con tu móvil de última generación, tu Internet no capado, comidita en la nevera, y libertad de expresión...
> El resto hipocresía baratilla



quien te dijo que en cuba, polonia, norcorea, ect ect existio o existe comunismo?. seguramente ellos y tu sin verificar se lo haz comprado
me imagino que te acabas de caer de la cama
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## V. R. N (30 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> quien te dijo que en cuba, polonia, norcorea, ect ect existio o existe comunismo?. seguramente ellos y tu sin verificar se lo haz comprado
> me imagino que te acabas de caer de la cama
> te Saluda un marxista



Bueno un marxista! 
Si me acabo de caer del sofá jajajaj


----------



## littlebit (31 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> haces muchas mezclas y no dices nada en concreto.
> la democracia no es impedimento en el comunismo-marxista. claro que no seria como la burguesa. seria una democracia invertida donde se POSTULARIA, VOTARIA Y REVOCARIA DIRECTAMENTE.
> sabes? tienes parte de razon. cuando estudie filosofia marxista me di cuenta que existen DOS MARX
> 1- el marx filosofico 100% correcto
> ...



Reconozco que Marx es un personaje interesante y complejo. Mi crítica concreta al marxismo la 
he puesto más arriba, la teoría de que el valor de un bien depende del tiempo
socialmente necesario para producirlo es falsa, pues en realidad es una proyección
psicológica agregada del ser humano, es decir, depende de la oferta y la demanda, nada más... Se llama teoría subjetiva del valor.

Lo de la plusvalía y la explotación es comprensible por la época en que Marx escribió,
ciertamente las condiciones de los obreros eran terribles. Peeero la aventura del 
pensamiento es un camino sin destinos prefijados y Marx ya sabe de antemano 
a dónde quiere llegar... Menger, Jevons y Walras desarrollaron el marginalismo que
refuta la teoría de la explotación (el trabajador tiende a cobrar siempre el valor
descontado de su productividad marginal, por lo tanto no hay explotación, etc.)

Después está el hecho de que modificar el orden social al nivel que propone Marx
es imposible sin crear un hombre nuevo. Podría ser en grupos pequeños de unos 
centenares de individuos, en naciones grandes de millones de personas es inviable. 

De todos modos repito que esos son asuntos menores. El problema gordo es como
controlar el poder político que SIEMPRE va a existir. *Cualquier filosofía política
si no explica primero como va a controlar el poder político es utópica y creará una
dictadura si se aplica.*

PD: Para mi hay 2 Marx:
-El Marx sociólogo muy interesante (a veces brillante), que nadie conoce
-El Marx economicista que cae en el racionalismo ingenuo, del que hablan los no marxistas


----------



## cripton36 (31 Ago 2018)

littlebit dijo:


> Reconozco que Marx es un personaje interesante y complejo. Mi crítica concreta al marxismo la
> he puesto más arriba, la teoría de que el valor de un bien depende del tiempo
> socialmente necesario para producirlo es falsa, pues en realidad es una proyección
> psicológica agregada del ser humano, es decir, depende de la oferta y la demanda, nada más... Se llama teoría subjetiva del valor.
> ...



como especialista en filosofia marxista le digo que esta equivocado con respect a la teoria de EL VALOR. en eso no esta solo, cientos repiten lo mismo sin siquiera saber lo que realmente dijo marx;
VALOR= fuerza de trabajo materializada en un product
ESTO SE DIVIDE EN;
VALOR DE USO= cuando la fuerza de trabajo materializada en un product, es para uso de su propietario
VALOR DE CAMBIO= cuando se EXPROPIA el product de la fuerza de trabajo y se lleva al Mercado y convertido en MERCANCIA
le dire algo que muy poquito saben; EL SISTEMA FILOSOFICO DE MARX , ES LA OBRA EL CAPITAL EN CUATRO TOMOS
por que la obra o Sistema filosofico?
porque fue creado de igual manera que el Sistema filosofico HEGELIANO. con la DIALECTICA, cosa esta que muchos no dominan ni pueden conjugar con facilidad.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (31 Ago 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> 1- eso de que hay que estar embarrao de fango y ser podre es chusmeria de IZQUIERDAS CAPITALISTAS.
> 2- hombre, ya quisiera yo verte bajo las botas de los chinos
> 3- los robots? se te olvida o quizas no crees que sin la PLUSVALIA EL CAPITALISTA BURGUES NO OBTIENE GANANCIA.
> por que crees que los burgueses capitalistas de el PRIMER MUNDO trasladan sus fabricas al TERCERMUNDO? hombre porque mientras mas automatizados, MENOS GANANCIAS. entonces es la hora de EXPROPIAR AL OBRERO TERCERMUNDISTA.
> ...



Eres un tonto agillipollado con tu marxismo, vete a Corea del Norte si no te gusta el Capitalismo, PERO TE FALTAN COJONES PARA HACERLO igual que a Pablo Iglesias. Aquí en España nunca triunfará el marxismo, ya le pararon los pies al dictador de Stalin los americanos con Harry Truman y los ingleses con Winston Churchill cuando les pidió que se cargaran la España de Franco en 1945, jaja.
Donde estaba tu puto marxismo en 1945? por qué Stalin tuvo que pedirle permiso a EEUU e Inglaterra? me hablas del tercer mundo, sabes por qué? por qué la naturaleza humana tiene distintas inquietudes y no somos iguales. Si permutamos de Continente los europeos con los africanos, al cabo de 10 o 20 años, Europa se convierte en un continente tercermundista y Africa con los recursos y materias primas explotados por los europeos en un continente desarrollado de primer nivel con el capitalismo. Si los africanos se han desarrollado algo ha sido gracias a las colonias, cuando han cogido la independencia se han convertido en países de guerras permanente, los negros se matan entre ellos!!!! porque todos no somos iguales, la CULTURA DE LA UE es la más avanza del mundo con su capitalismo. Ahí tiene a los países de la antigua URSS que quieren estar en la UE mandada por centro-derecha. Yo hablo de hechos, tu de que coño hablas? la gente vive del dinero y del capitalismo, que tu marxismo va perdiendo fuerza año tras año y eso te jode. Machote a joderse y sino te vas a Corea del Norte con la hoz y el martillo.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2018 at 11:34 ----------




cripton36 dijo:


> como especialista en filosofia marxista le digo que esta equivocado con respect a la teoria de EL VALOR. en eso no esta solo, cientos repiten lo mismo sin siquiera saber lo que realmente dijo marx;
> VALOR= fuerza de trabajo materializada en un product
> ESTO SE DIVIDE EN;
> VALOR DE USO= cuando la fuerza de trabajo materializada en un product, es para uso de su propietario
> ...



Estas teorías son del siglo XIX que no se pueden aplicar al siglo XXI, automatización, robótica e inteligencia artificial, el obrero de Marx se va extinguiendo el idiota de Marx no era capaz de prever que el hombre podía llegar a LA LUNA. A ver que marxista puede aplicar su teoría a los hechos? los hechos son Corea del Norte, Venezuela, Irán, Cuba. eres un vende humos, quieres vivir del libro de Marx para no coger la hoz y el martillo. Todos los marxistas teóricos sois unos gandules, vais como predicadores engañando a la gente para no trabajar.
Ah! y la clase trabajadora que van de marxistas son unos cabrones, cuantos trabajadores he visto que han sido despedidos y los putos representantes sindicales jodiendoles el dinero y luego perder el juicio.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2018 at 11:49 ----------




littlebit dijo:


> R
> PD: Para mi hay 2 Marx:
> -El Marx sociólogo muy interesante (a veces brillante), que nadie conoce



No lo suficientemente brillante como para educar a los hombres a dejar de hacer guerras. Que estudios hizo Marx para que los obreros no fueran a la guerra?
De que sirvieron sus libros sino convencieron al pueblo alemán donde el nació para que iniciaran la 1 y 2 guerra mundial? Marx estaba equivocado sino toda la humanidad viviría como vive un norcoreano. Sin dinero ni capital el planeta sería ingobernable con 7000 millones de habitantes para ponerse con un mínimo de acuerdo civilizado. El capitalismo no es perfecto, siempre lo he dicho, pero es lo menos malo. No hay nadie en España ni siquiera los parados que quieran ir a vivir a Corea del Norte, puede que un 0,000001%


----------



## cripton36 (31 Ago 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eres un tonto agillipollado con tu marxismo, vete a Corea del Norte si no te gusta el Capitalismo, PERO TE FALTAN COJONES PARA HACERLO igual que a Pablo Iglesias. Aquí en España nunca triunfará el marxismo, ya le pararon los pies al dictador de Stalin los americanos con Harry Truman y los ingleses con Winston Churchill cuando les pidió que se cargaran la España de Franco en 1945, jaja.
> Donde estaba tu puto marxismo en 1945? por qué Stalin tuvo que pedirle permiso a EEUU e Inglaterra? me hablas del tercer mundo, sabes por qué? por qué la naturaleza humana tiene distintas inquietudes y no somos iguales. Si permutamos de Continente los europeos con los africanos, al cabo de 10 o 20 años, Europa se convierte en un continente tercermundista y Africa con los recursos y materias primas explotados por los europeos en un continente desarrollado de primer nivel con el capitalismo. Si los africanos se han desarrollado algo ha sido gracias a las colonias, cuando han cogido la independencia se han convertido en países de guerras permanente, los negros se matan entre ellos!!!! porque todos no somos iguales, la CULTURA DE LA UE es la más avanza del mundo con su capitalismo. Ahí tiene a los países de la antigua URSS que quieren estar en la UE mandada por centro-derecha. Yo hablo de hechos, tu de que coño hablas? la gente vive del dinero y del capitalismo, que tu marxismo va perdiendo fuerza año tras año y eso te jode. Machote a joderse y sino te vas a Corea del Norte con la hoz y el martillo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ago-2018 at 11:34 ----------
> ...



quien te dijo que NORCOREA NO ES CAPITALISTA?
de donde deduces que no quiero EL CAPITALISMO?
sabias que sin un capitalism desarrollado es IMPOSIBLE CREAR EL COMUNISMO-MARXISTA? 
eso ultimo lo dijo MARX. si, ya se que te acabas de enterar. y por esa razon los paises subdesarrollados como NORCOREA, VIET-NAM, RUSIA ZARISTA POLONIA, CUBA, ECT ECT NO PUEDEN CONSTRUIR EL COMUNISMO Y CREAN UNA POLITICA DE CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista)
espero que no solo sepas leer, sino interpretar Tambien
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (31 Ago 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eres un tonto agillipollado con tu marxismo, vete a Corea del Norte si no te gusta el Capitalismo, PERO TE FALTAN COJONES PARA HACERLO igual que a Pablo Iglesias. Aquí en España nunca triunfará el marxismo, ya le pararon los pies al dictador de Stalin los americanos con Harry Truman y los ingleses con Winston Churchill cuando les pidió que se cargaran la España de Franco en 1945, jaja.
> Donde estaba tu puto marxismo en 1945? por qué Stalin tuvo que pedirle permiso a EEUU e Inglaterra? me hablas del tercer mundo, sabes por qué? por qué la naturaleza humana tiene distintas inquietudes y no somos iguales. Si permutamos de Continente los europeos con los africanos, al cabo de 10 o 20 años, Europa se convierte en un continente tercermundista y Africa con los recursos y materias primas explotados por los europeos en un continente desarrollado de primer nivel con el capitalismo. Si los africanos se han desarrollado algo ha sido gracias a las colonias, cuando han cogido la independencia se han convertido en países de guerras permanente, los negros se matan entre ellos!!!! porque todos no somos iguales, la CULTURA DE LA UE es la más avanza del mundo con su capitalismo. Ahí tiene a los países de la antigua URSS que quieren estar en la UE mandada por centro-derecha. Yo hablo de hechos, tu de que coño hablas? la gente vive del dinero y del capitalismo, que tu marxismo va perdiendo fuerza año tras año y eso te jode. Machote a joderse y sino te vas a Corea del Norte con la hoz y el martillo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-ago-2018 at 11:34 ----------
> ...



son teorias de todos los siglos, porque exactamente como cambiaron los sistemas economicos la humanidad, Tambien vale para el comunismo.
la razon es que lees, pero no entiendes nada, estas como la lady que se callo de el sofa.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## tothewebs (1 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> no trabajadores INDEPENDIENTES. trabajadores en total.
> todo depende de su estructura y leyes o reglamentos que lo guien.
> no hay nada IMPOSIBLE, creer en eso, es creer que EL CAPITALISMO ES EL FIN DE LA HISTORIA.
> es una falta de respect a la inteligencia humana, que en pleno siglo 21 aun necesitemos de EL CAPITAL, para llevarnos la comida a la boca.
> te Saluda un marxista



La mayoría lo quiere, por autodestructivo que sea, esto es innegable, y el argumento XXI no tiene ningún valor, también podia decir lo mismo un taliban que quiere una sociedad islamica.

A mi no me gusta el capitalismo, pero si quieres hacer un cesto socialista con mimbres materialistas, desengañate, no funcionara, lo harías funcionar a la fuerza solo con mano de hierro como se ha hecho siempre, y en contra de la voluntad de los disidentes que serían inmisericordemente purgados.

Y todo porque el problema está dentro del ser humano, la avaricia y la codicia están ahi, y reprimirlo no sirve de nada, cuando la presión cede, la gente vuelve a ser como es y no como el sistema le ha obligado a ser.

Para ver socialismo real necesitamos al menos otros 500 años de evolución.


----------



## Maxinquaye (1 Sep 2018)

Porque el comunismo no es nada, solo es un nombre que se inventaron para camuflar uno de los pecados mas viejos del mundo: la envidia.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cripton36 (1 Sep 2018)

tothewebs dijo:


> La mayoría lo quiere, por autodestructivo que sea, esto es innegable, y el argumento XXI no tiene ningún valor, también podia decir lo mismo un taliban que quiere una sociedad islamica.
> 
> A mi no me gusta el capitalismo, pero si quieres hacer un cesto socialista con mimbres materialistas, desengañate, no funcionara, lo harías funcionar a la fuerza solo con mano de hierro como se ha hecho siempre, y en contra de la voluntad de los disidentes que serían inmisericordemente purgados.
> 
> ...



yo no hablo de SOCIALISMO. hablo de COMUNISMO-MARXISTA. son dos cosas totalmente DIFERENTES.
EL SOCIALISMO no es un Sistema de produccion diferente al capitalism, es una politica de el mismo Sistema de produccion capitalista.
tampoco es un PERIODO DE TRANSICION ENTRE CAPITALISMO Y COMUNISMO como pretenden vender las IZQUIERDAS CAPITALISTAS, para mamar toda una vida de el estado.
yo no quiero hacer NADA. explico filosofia marxista y desenmascar a las izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas
EL COMUNISMO lo puede comenzar el proletariado ( los trabajadores) cuando lo deseen, ya existe condiciones materiales en cualquier pais desarrollado, para crearlo.
los CAMBIOS DE SISTEMAS ECONOMICOS los cambian LOS PUEBLOS MODIFICANDO SU MODO DE VIDA Y CREANDO UNA VARIANTE ECONOMICA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## pepero200 (1 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> yo no quiero hacer NADA. explico filosofia marxista y desenmascar a las izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas



Tú sigue que es muy interesante el tema y servirá para abrir más nuestras mentes que las tenemos ahí con el candado echado , hay que abrirse y aprender, coño, de unos y de otros...de todo el mundo se aprende.

Poco a poco me voy poniendo al día con los mensajes...ejque he llegado muy tarde


----------



## tothewebs (1 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> yo no hablo de SOCIALISMO. hablo de COMUNISMO-MARXISTA. son dos cosas totalmente DIFERENTES.
> EL SOCIALISMO no es un Sistema de produccion diferente al capitalism, es una politica de el mismo Sistema de produccion capitalista.
> tampoco es un PERIODO DE TRANSICION ENTRE CAPITALISMO Y COMUNISMO como pretenden vender las IZQUIERDAS CAPITALISTAS, para mamar toda una vida de el estado.
> yo no quiero hacer NADA. explico filosofia marxista y desenmascar a las izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas
> ...



Da igual, no edulcore ni se pierda en etiquetas, que vamos a lo mismo, poner etiquetas solo va a hacer que se creen 600 corrientes de comunistas auténticos, como ya ha pasado hasta la saciedad.

Ni tampoco pierda el tiempo en blablablas, que el problema esta dentro de todos y no fuera.

Cuando una mayoría sea consciente de que es lo adecuado, pasará, mientras tanto, no pasara salvo por imposición.


----------



## cripton36 (1 Sep 2018)

tothewebs dijo:


> Da igual, no edulcore ni se pierda en etiquetas, que vamos a lo mismo, poner etiquetas solo va a hacer que se creen 600 corrientes de comunistas auténticos, como ya ha pasado hasta la saciedad.
> 
> Ni tampoco pierda el tiempo en blablablas, que el problema esta dentro de todos y no fuera.
> 
> Cuando una mayoría sea consciente de que es lo adecuado, pasará, mientras tanto, no pasara salvo por imposición.



no hablo de comunistas
COMUNISTA; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios.
conoce alguno? los que conoces, se hacen llamar y gusta que los llamen COMUNISTAS, para marial la perdiz.

lo mismo pienso en lo que dijo en su ultima oracion. YA LLEGARA SU TIEMPO.
por lo que entenderas que nunca ha existido el COMUNISMO. es mi punto

si te molesto, no estas obligado ha leerme ni participar
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## tothewebs (1 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> no hablo de comunistas
> COMUNISTA; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios.
> conoce alguno? los que conoces, se hacen llamar y gusta que los llamen COMUNISTAS, para marial la perdiz.
> 
> ...




No me molesta para nada, el que se ha mosqueado es usted.

Solo digo que en la situacion actual el comunismo no es posible porque la mayoría NO LO QUIERE.

Se puede imponer por la fuerza pero después tendremos esto.


[youtube]LNBjMRvOB5M[/youtube]


Y esto ha pasado de verdad, no son pajas mentales.


----------



## cripton36 (1 Sep 2018)

tothewebs dijo:


> No me molesta para nada, el que se ha mosqueado es usted.
> 
> Solo digo que en la situacion actual el comunismo no es posible porque la mayoría NO LO QUIERE.
> 
> ...



ni hay que ponerlo a la fuerza, porque ningun Sistema de produccion se lo ha hecho. pero si existen las condiciones objetivas ( materiales) para comenzarlo, aunque aun no llegan ni maduran las subjetivas.
no tema, nadie lo obligara hacer algo que no desee
LO OBLIGAN A PARTICIPAR?
no sabia que mis moscas le preocuparan. es Bueno saber que alguien se preocupa por el projimo, eso ya no es muy usual
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## stiff upper lip (1 Sep 2018)

Porque el que parte y reparte....


----------



## cripton36 (1 Sep 2018)

stiff upper lip dijo:


> Porque el que parte y reparte....



si el que PARTE Y REPARTE fuera la CLASE OBRERA no hubiera problema alguno.
todo DEPENDE.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## tothewebs (2 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> ni hay que ponerlo a la fuerza, porque ningun Sistema de produccion se lo ha hecho. pero si existen las condiciones objetivas ( materiales) para comenzarlo, aunque aun no llegan ni maduran las subjetivas.
> no tema, nadie lo obligara hacer algo que no desee
> LO OBLIGAN A PARTICIPAR?
> no sabia que mis moscas le preocuparan. es Bueno saber que alguien se preocupa por el projimo, eso ya no es muy usual
> te Saluda un marxista



El socialismo se ha intentado imponer SIEMPRE por la fuerza,(MILITAR O MANIPULACIÓN) eso es un hecho innegable. y por eso mismo ha fracasado, cuando la fuerza coercititva falla, la gente se rebela contra la opresión, y cuando la manipulación es continua, lo mismo, ya se sabe de que pie cojea....

SI, MANIPULACIÓN Y DICTADURA DE IZQUIERDA, que luego se llena la boca con franco, que visto lo visto, era un bendito.


----------



## cripton36 (2 Sep 2018)

tothewebs dijo:


> El socialismo se ha intentado imponer SIEMPRE por la fuerza,(MILITAR O MANIPULACIÓN) eso es un hecho innegable. y por eso mismo ha fracasado, cuando la fuerza coercititva falla, la gente se rebela contra la opresión, y cuando la manipulación es continua, lo mismo, ya se sabe de que pie cojea....
> 
> SI, MANIPULACIÓN Y DICTADURA DE IZQUIERDA, que luego se llena la boca con franco, que visto lo visto, era un bendito.



resulta que yo no hablo de SOCIALISMO, este es LENINISTA Y REFORMISTA CAPITALISTA.
yo hablo y siempre lo hago, de el COMUNISMO-MARXISTA que es ABOLICIONISTA
aun no se ha enterado?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## ZHU DE (2 Sep 2018)

tothewebs dijo:


> El socialismo se ha intentado imponer SIEMPRE por la fuerza,(MILITAR O MANIPULACIÓN) eso es un hecho innegable. y por eso mismo ha fracasado, cuando la fuerza coercititva falla, la gente se rebela contra la opresión, y cuando la manipulación es continua, lo mismo, ya se sabe de que pie cojea....
> 
> SI, MANIPULACIÓN Y DICTADURA DE IZQUIERDA, que luego se llena la boca con franco, que visto lo visto, era un bendito.



"Falla" porque la oligarquia capitalista conoce la catadura del lumpen, en los paises del socialismo real, les bastó con proclamar aquello de "Que el Pueblo decida", naturalmente el Pueblo solo podía decidir entre candidatos propuestos por la misma Oligarquía, como se hace por otra parte en todo Occidente, el lumpen vendió su primogenitura por un plato de hamburguesas y ale, a fregar wateres a London.


----------



## cripton36 (2 Sep 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Falla" porque la oligarquia capitalista conoce la catadura del lumpen, en los paises del socialismo real, les bastó con proclamar aquello de "Que el Pueblo decida", naturalmente el Pueblo solo podía decidir entre candidatos propuestos por la misma Oligarquía, como se hace por otra parte en todo Occidente, el lumpen vendió su primogenitura por un plato de hamburguesas y ale, a fregar wateres a London.



falla, porque EL SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA es una aberracion de el CAPITALISMO LIBRE. al capitalism le es inherente LA LIBERTAD DE TODO TIPO. cuando esa libertad es cuartada, como hacen las izquierdas capitalistas con su SOCIALISMO, no crece, ni se desarrolla y colapsa. PERO CLARO, LO TIPICO, le hechan la culpa al imperialism, como si el unico pais de este planeta, usara EL CAPITAL en su Sistema de produccion.
EL CAPITALISMO es una bestia que no admite domesticacion ni reforma. lo aplicas tal y como es o NO FUNCIONA.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (5 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> son teorias de todos los siglos, porque exactamente como cambiaron los sistemas economicos la humanidad, Tambien vale para el comunismo.
> la razon es que lees, pero no entiendes nada, estas como la lady que se callo de el sofa.
> te Saluda un marxista



Tu si que no lees, los hombres primitivos eran comunistas antes de conocer el fuego, ignorante, eran presas de animales carnívoro, lee un poco de paleoantropología Marx seguro que no estudió nunca el comunismo de los homidos que vivián en cuevas. El descubrimiento del fuego fue fundamental para el desarrollo de las civilizaciones, y ahora nos toca en el siglo XXI la robótica , automatización e inteligencia artificial, Y hay impresoras de 3D que te fabrican casas, que pasará con los albañiles cuando hayan impresoras que te fabriquen un rascacielos? y los norcoreanos jodidos con la hoz y el martillo.
El progreso y desarrollo de la humanidad es mucho más efectivo con el capitalismo y el dinero . Tu marxismo es una mentira como la del Pablo Iglesias engañando a los españoles con la desaparición de España para crear la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas donde no tendremos ni papel del water como le pasa a Venezuela.


----------



## Nefersen (5 Sep 2018)

Antonio Escohotado habla sobre la figura de Karl Marx - YouTube


----------



## cripton36 (5 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu si que no lees, los hombres primitivos eran comunistas antes de conocer el fuego, ignorante, eran presas de animales carnívoro, lee un poco de paleoantropología Marx seguro que no estudió nunca el comunismo de los homidos que vivián en cuevas. El descubrimiento del fuego fue fundamental para el desarrollo de las civilizaciones, y ahora nos toca en el siglo XXI la robótica , automatización e inteligencia artificial, Y hay impresoras de 3D que te fabrican casas, que pasará con los albañiles cuando hayan impresoras que te fabriquen un rascacielos? y los norcoreanos jodidos con la hoz y el martillo.
> El progreso y desarrollo de la humanidad es mucho más efectivo con el capitalismo y el dinero . Tu marxismo es una mentira como la del Pablo Iglesias engañando a los españoles con la desaparición de España para crear la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas donde no tendremos ni papel del water como le pasa a Venezuela.



tu si que NO LEES. que me importa a mi los NORCOREANOS CON LA HOZ Y EL MARTILLO? no acabas de entender que NORCOREA es un pais CAPITALISTA monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) y yo estoy encontra de esa porqueria de IZQUIERDAS-CAPITALISTAS?
nada de lo que escribiste en este ultimo mensaje tuyo, tiene relacion alguna con la FILOSOFIA MARXISTA.
estudia un poquito
NOTA; leete EL ECONOMISTA de hoy y veras que las CBS ya comenzaron a construirse por los mismos capitalistas
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Me gusta tu Spread (5 Sep 2018)

Las ganas de trabajar es lo que les flojea


----------



## neutral295 (6 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> tu si que NO LEES. que me importa a mi los NORCOREANOS CON LA HOZ Y EL MARTILLO? no acabas de entender que NORCOREA es un pais CAPITALISTA monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) y yo estoy encontra de esa porqueria de IZQUIERDAS-CAPITALISTAS?
> nada de lo que escribiste en este ultimo mensaje tuyo, tiene relacion alguna con la FILOSOFIA MARXISTA.
> estudia un poquito
> NOTA; leete EL ECONOMISTA de hoy y veras que las CBS ya comenzaron a construirse por los mismos capitalistas
> te Saluda un marxista



A ver yo te acepto tu filosofía marxista como tu religión, algo teórico , tienes derecho a soñar pero no vendas la moto. La economía capitalista es la que funciona, el marxismo se queda en los libros, y volvemos al punto de partida de esta conversación donde yo tengo razón EL MARXISMO NO ES POSIBLE PORQUE LA NATURALEZA HUMANA EN EL DESARROLLO DE SU HISTORIA HA HECHO QUE EL PROGRESO SE HAYAN CONSEGUIDO CON EL CAPITALISMO, ESO SON LOS HECHOS Y LOS LIBROS DE MARX PARA LA HISTORIA. TODO LOS ESTADOS DEL MUNDO FUNCIONAN CON DINERO PORQUE SERIA INGOBERNABLE UNA SOCIEDAD DE MILLONES DE HABITANTES SIN DINERO.
Vas pegando bandazos con tus respuestas, estarían asustados los españoles con gente como tú gobernando, no tendría ni Internet, ni móviles, ni PC, siempre la misma ropa, no habría ocio con tu marxismo, por eso los norcoreanos quieren el consumo de los paises capitalistas, y Pablo Iglesias quiere hacer lo mismo. Cuando lo oigo hablar en TV pienso este tío no tiene NPI del porque los hombres inventaron el dinero y para que sirve, jaja. Y es porque quiere combinar 2 cosas incompatible que son el dinero con el comunismo, no se puede mezclar el agua con el aceite, dile a tu amigo Pablo Iglesias que vaya a la Universidad de Harward que le enseñarán para que sirve y que millones de personas puedan vivir civilizadamente. La economía de mercado, oferta-demanda, capitalismo y dinero, no es perfecto pero es lo que funciona. No malgastes más saliva con teorías de hace 150 años que no sirven para el presente y menos para el futuro. No me has contestado que pasará con los albañiles cuando hayan impresoras de 3D que construyan rascacielos? metete estás palabras en la cabeza, automatización, robótica e inteligencia artificial, presente y futuro que nos hace más comoda la vida, y eso solo se consigue a través del capitalismo y el dinero. Marx te diría que siguieras con la hoz y el martillo porque su teoría con una impresora de 3D se va a la mierda, jaja.


----------



## cripton36 (6 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> A ver yo te acepto tu filosofía marxista como tu religión, algo teórico , tienes derecho a soñar pero no vendas la moto. La economía capitalista es la que funciona, el marxismo se queda en los libros, y volvemos al punto de partida de esta conversación donde yo tengo razón EL MARXISMO NO ES POSIBLE PORQUE LA NATURALEZA HUMANA EN EL DESARROLLO DE SU HISTORIA HA HECHO QUE EL PROGRESO SE HAYAN CONSEGUIDO CON EL CAPITALISMO, ESO SON LOS HECHOS Y LOS LIBROS DE MARX PARA LA HISTORIA. TODO LOS ESTADOS DEL MUNDO FUNCIONAN CON DINERO PORQUE SERIA INGOBERNABLE UNA SOCIEDAD DE MILLONES DE HABITANTES SIN DINERO.
> Vas pegando bandazos con tus respuestas, estarían asustados los españoles con gente como tú gobernando, no tendría ni Internet, ni móviles, ni PC, siempre la misma ropa, no habría ocio con tu marxismo, por eso los norcoreanos quieren el consumo de los paises capitalistas, y Pablo Iglesias quiere hacer lo mismo. Cuando lo oigo hablar en TV pienso este tío no tiene NPI del porque los hombres inventaron el dinero y para que sirve, jaja. Y es porque quiere combinar 2 cosas incompatible que son el dinero con el comunismo, no se puede mezclar el agua con el aceite, dile a tu amigo Pablo Iglesias que vaya a la Universidad de Harward que le enseñarán para que sirve y que millones de personas puedan vivir civilizadamente. La economía de mercado, oferta-demanda, capitalismo y dinero, no es perfecto pero es lo que funciona. No malgastes más saliva con teorías de hace 150 años que no sirven para el presente y menos para el futuro. No me has contestado que pasará con los albañiles cuando hayan impresoras de 3D que construyan rascacielos? metete estás palabras en la cabeza, automatización, robótica e inteligencia artificial, presente y futuro que nos hace más comoda la vida, y eso solo se consigue a través del capitalismo y el dinero. Marx te diría que siguieras con la hoz y el martillo porque su teoría con una impresora de 3D se va a la mierda, jaja.



PRIMERO; no es MI filosofia marxista, es de un filosofo llamado MARX.
SEGUNDO; NORCOREA NUNCA HA SIDO COMUNISTA
TERCERO; como puedes saber como viviremos con un SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION COMUNISTA-MARXISTA sino tienes idea sobre FILOSOFIA MARXISTA y lo prueba el hecho, que confundes SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado) con COMUNISMO-MARXISTA.
a cambiar el pamper chaval, que ya es hora.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (7 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Antonio Escohotado habla sobre la figura de Karl Marx - YouTube



el señor esta decrepito. pero seria interesante que plantearas lo que crees valido de su discurso y lo debatimos. VALE?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (7 Sep 2018)

La religión marxista se ha quedado sin argumento con la impresora 3D, baja, eres patético como Pablo Iglesias promoviendo que haya más dinero negro entre los autónomos. La izquierda desconoce como funciona la ley del dinero por eso sus políticas están destinada al fracaso. Quieren ir de buenos prohibiendo la venta de bombas a Arabia Saudita y estos con cancelar las 5 corbetas dejando en peligro 14000 puestos sin trabajo. Sanchez ha tenido que meter marcha atrás, jaja. Seguro que tu eres de los marxista consumista que te da una sociedad capitalista, yo conocí un tipo como tu que luego viajaba con un Mercedes, eres un caradura como el chalet de Pablo Iglesias. Yo te desterraba a Corea del Norte con los tuyos a fabricar misiles nucleares para tener contento a tu Emperador, jaja. Eres un pobre diablo que tu teoría se va muriendo con el paso de los años, no tienes nada que pelar.


----------



## estherolrod (7 Sep 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que planteas es lo que está puesto en práctica en Cuba. Y muy bien no les va.


----------



## cripton36 (7 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> La religión marxista se ha quedado sin argumento con la impresora 3D, baja, eres patético como Pablo Iglesias promoviendo que haya más dinero negro entre los autónomos. La izquierda desconoce como funciona la ley del dinero por eso sus políticas están destinada al fracaso. Quieren ir de buenos prohibiendo la venta de bombas a Arabia Saudita y estos con cancelar las 5 corbetas dejando en peligro 14000 puestos sin trabajo. Sanchez ha tenido que meter marcha atrás, jaja. Seguro que tu eres de los marxista consumista que te da una sociedad capitalista, yo conocí un tipo como tu que luego viajaba con un Mercedes, eres un caradura como el chalet de Pablo Iglesias. Yo te desterraba a Corea del Norte con los tuyos a fabricar misiles nucleares para tener contento a tu Emperador, jaja. Eres un pobre diablo que tu teoría se va muriendo con el paso de los años, no tienes nada que pelar.



LAS IZQUIERDAS? jaaa jaaaa como puedes confundir LAS IZQUIERDAS con MARXISTAS?
para empezar LAS IZQUIERDAS son REFORMISTAS y los MARXISTAS SON ABOLICIONISTAS.
te repito NORCOREA NUNCA HA SIDO COMUNISTA. de lo contrario con gusto viviria alli, sin que nadie tenga que ordenarmelo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (8 Sep 2018)

Criptón, se más valiente y argumenta que vas a abolir del capitalismo español en España y que te va a autorizar Bruselas y el BCE. Vas pegando palos de ciego sin dar argumentos.
Dime cuantos países en la historia de la humanidad han sido marxistas? Mojate, jaja. Todos los países han funcionado con dinero desde que se inventó el pan, a ver cual es tu fórmula para que 7000 millones funcionen mejor que el capitalismo? A ver si eres capaz de engañar mejor que Pablo Iglesias, el listón está muy alto, jaja.


----------



## cripton36 (8 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Criptón, se más valiente y argumenta que vas a abolir del capitalismo español en España y que te va a autorizar Bruselas y el BCE. Vas pegando palos de ciego sin dar argumentos.
> Dime cuantos países en la historia de la humanidad han sido marxistas? Mojate, jaja. Todos los países han funcionado con dinero desde que se inventó el pan, a ver cual es tu fórmula para que 7000 millones funcionen mejor que el capitalismo? A ver si eres capaz de engañar mejor que Pablo Iglesias, el listón está muy alto, jaja.



ya lo he dicho; NINGUN PAIS DE EL GLOBO TERRAQUEO HA SIDO NI ES COMUNISTA.
primero deberias saberCOMO SE HA CAMBIADO Y CAMBIAN LOS SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION. seguramente crees que los cambia el genio de la lampara .
los sistemas de produccion LOS CAMBIAN Y HAN CAMBIADO LOS PUEBLOS.
COMO?
modificando su modo de vida.
que cambio el FEUDALISMO EN CAPITALISMO? 
simplemente la introduccion de las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, convirtiendolo en proletario ( trabajador asalariado)
crees que el siervo cambio a proletario, por su gusto o deseo?
NO, fue llevado al capitalism obligado .
Bueno, eso es lo que debe hacer el proletariado ( trabajadores asalariados) ASOCIARSE EN CBS Y CRECER DIALECTICAMENTE, hasta imponer un nuevo Sistema de produccion.
hay que matar a alguien?
claro que no, solo utilizer la LIBERTAD QUE POSEEMOS HOY.
alguien te prohibe ASOCIARTE ECONOMICAMENTE?
claro que no. incluso en eso consiste la LIBERTAD EN EL CAPITALISMO. pues utilicemosla y cambiemos el Sistema de produccion.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (8 Sep 2018)

Criptón, eres un ingenuo teórico como Marx, pregunto por países marxistas y me sales con el comunismo, tu a marear como el mentiroso de Pablo Iglesias. En tu teoría te dejas sin mencionar el dinero, jaja, tampoco mencionas que la robótica e inteligencia artificial van extinguiendo día a día al proletariado. De que cojones vas a hablar de la explotación del hombre si la segunda mitad de este siglo las explotadas serán las máquinas, jaja. Te oyen hablar en Bruselas y te echan a patadas. Tu ahora te vas a cargar el capitalismo de Suiza como Anna Gabriel y Marta Rovira, una anarquista y una republicana pseudocomunistas de boquilla, jaja. Sus ideologías se las tienen que meter por donde tu ya sabes cuando se cambia de país.Tu nada más tienes boca que tu mismo has confesado ningún país ha sido comunista ¿sabes por qué? porque los Estados son propiedades privadas y solo funcionan con dinero, capitalismo y en la UE añadimos la democracia.
La UE es la zona donde están los país más civilizados del mundo, tendrías que dar las gracias por vivir en un país capitalista como España.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Sep 2018)

Jajaja nunca falta el psicopata de turno que viene a decirnos que el comunismo nunca se ha aplicado de verdad.

Al final terminan diciendo que la URSS era poco menos que un paraíso libertario.

100 millones de muertos y subiendo...


----------



## cripton36 (8 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Criptón, eres un ingenuo teórico como Marx, pregunto por países marxistas y me sales con el comunismo, tu a marear como el mentiroso de Pablo Iglesias. En tu teoría te dejas sin mencionar el dinero, jaja, tampoco mencionas que la robótica e inteligencia artificial van extinguiendo día a día al proletariado. De que cojones vas a hablar de la explotación del hombre si la segunda mitad de este siglo las explotadas serán las máquinas, jaja. Te oyen hablar en Bruselas y te echan a patadas. Tu ahora te vas a cargar el capitalismo de Suiza como Anna Gabriel y Marta Rovira, una anarquista y una republicana pseudocomunistas de boquilla, jaja. Sus ideologías se las tienen que meter por donde tu ya sabes cuando se cambia de país.Tu nada más tienes boca que tu mismo has confesado ningún país ha sido comunista ¿sabes por qué? porque los Estados son propiedades privadas y solo funcionan con dinero, capitalismo y en la UE añadimos la democracia.
> La UE es la zona donde están los país más civilizados del mundo, tendrías que dar las gracias por vivir en un país capitalista como España.



pues ni MARXISTAS NI COMUNISTAS han existido paises. aunque esta mal decir PAISES MARXISTAS, porque si te fijas bien, se denominan por su tipo de SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION.
en lo de EL ESTADO COMO PROPIEDAD PRIVADA estamos de acuerdo. solo que es possible vivir SIN DINERO Y SIN MUCHOS PROPIETARIOS PRIVADOS. con uno solo sobra. EL PUEBLO.
no olvide, VIVO EN ESTE PLANETA y se lo que es EUROPA. un grupo de naciones dominada por la ALEMANIA, que esta logrando lo que no logro con HITLER.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 08-sep-2018 at 13:23 ----------

señor NEUTRAL295
le tengo una pregunta como de prescolar.
SI LA ROBOTICA SE PUEDE GENERALIZAR. POR QUE LOS CAPITALISTAS BURGUESES MUEVEN SUS EMPRESAS A LOS PAISES TERCERMUNDISTAS?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (8 Sep 2018)

Criptón, cada vez las tonterías que dices son más grandes como tu amigo Pablo Iglesias que quiere convertir España en la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas e instalar el stalinismo, pero os vaís a encontrar con la democracia y os aplastarán. Si tu prohíbes en un estado que la gente se haga rica, se convierte en ricos los que controlan el Estado el caso de Cuba, Corea del Norte y Venezuela. Tu no me compares UE que tiene las democracia más avanzadas del mundo con esos 3 países, te pasa como a Pablo Iglesias. Sin dinero la humanidad no funciona, nadie se pondría de acuerdo y vuelvo a retomar lo que te he dicho. Hay que tener responsabilidad sobre los 7000 millones de habitantes de este planeta. SI NO HAY DINERO COMO INTERCAMBIO DE RIQUEZA LA GENTE NO TRABAJA.
Dices "vivir sin dinero" y como motivas a la gente a trabajar, fracasó la China de Mao y la URSS de Lenin con pagar a todos lo mismo, más o menos, excepto los militares y politicos, jaja. Te repito sino te gusta la ley del dinero, te queda la opción de la ley de la naturaleza, todavía quedan lugares en el mundo como la Amazonia, islas del Pacifico o las selvas del Sureste asiático, y si tienes cojones la Antártida. La ley de la naturaleza es la ley del más fuerte, intenta ir a un nido de caimanes o cocodrilo para coger un huevo y hacerte una tortilla, jaja. NPI de lo que escribes, yo he vivido supervivencia y se muy bien de lo que hablo, a los marxistas o hace falta un poco de supervivencia, cuando no encuentres agua potable y se te metan parásitos en el estómago e intestinos te acordarás del capitalismo español, jaja.


----------



## cripton36 (8 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Criptón, cada vez las tonterías que dices son más grandes como tu amigo Pablo Iglesias que quiere convertir España en la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas e instalar el stalinismo, pero os vaís a encontrar con la democracia y os aplastarán. Si tu prohíbes en un estado que la gente se haga rica, se convierte en ricos los que controlan el Estado el caso de Cuba, Corea del Norte y Venezuela. Tu no me compares UE que tiene las democracia más avanzadas del mundo con esos 3 países, te pasa como a Pablo Iglesias. Sin dinero la humanidad no funciona, nadie se pondría de acuerdo y vuelvo a retomar lo que te he dicho. Hay que tener responsabilidad sobre los 7000 millones de habitantes de este planeta. SI NO HAY DINERO COMO INTERCAMBIO DE RIQUEZA LA GENTE NO TRABAJA.
> Dices "vivir sin dinero" y como motivas a la gente a trabajar, fracasó la China de Mao y la URSS de Lenin con pagar a todos lo mismo, más o menos, excepto los militares y politicos, jaja. Te repito sino te gusta la ley del dinero, te queda la opción de la ley de la naturaleza, todavía quedan lugares en el mundo como la Amazonia, islas del Pacifico o las selvas del Sureste asiático, y si tienes cojones la Antártida. La ley de la naturaleza es la ley del más fuerte, intenta ir a un nido de caimanes o cocodrilo para coger un huevo y hacerte una tortilla, jaja. NPI de lo que escribes, yo he vivido supervivencia y se muy bien de lo que hablo, a los marxistas o hace falta un poco de supervivencia, cuando no encuentres agua potable y se te metan parásitos en el estómago e intestinos te acordarás del capitalismo español, jaja.



pues de TONTERIAS A TONTERIAS
1- no soy enemigo de nadie. pero no soy amigo de ningun PABLO
2- te e explicado un monton de veces que no comulgo con el mal llamado SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA-TERCERMUNDISTA
te repito, ese SOCIALISMO no es mas que la VERSION VIOLENTA DE EL SISTEMA CAPITALISTA
3-si comparas la china y la urss con el COMUNISMO-MARXISTA es porque eres un ANALFABETA.
el problema de el COMUNISMO no pasa por la DISTRIBUCION. pasa por el cambio DE ESTRUCTURA E INFRAESTRUCTURA. no puedes DEJAR SIN DINERO A UNA SOCIEDAD CAPITALISTA, porque por su estructura, no podrian vivir.
pero cambiando la ESTRUCTURA Y LA INFRAESTRUCTURA con el cadaver de el capitalism seria muy facil vivir sin DINERO.
que estimulo tendriamos? EL MISMO QUE TIENE HOY, UN PROPIETARIO PRIVADA. trabajaremos para nosotros mismos, por eso no necesitaremos de otro estimulo y mucho menos DINERO.
el COMUNISMO-MARXISTA es para paises desarrollados o con un minimo de desarrollo capitalista y tu lo comparas con una RUSIA ZARISTA FEUDALISTA Y CHINA. jaaaa jaaaaa
por que crees que LENIN Y MAO NO PUDIERON CREAR EL COMUNISMO-MARXISTA?
pregunta facilisima, como para prescolar.
por cierto, aun, no respondes a la pregunta de ROBOTICA GENERALIZADA
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (12 Sep 2018)

Eres tonto, trabaja gratis y da ejemplo al mundo, a ver si superas a Ghandi, jaja. Ya no pierdo el tiempo con chalao como tú. Y la humanidad me da la razón, sin dinero no se puede vivir , vete a la Antártida a ver si los pingüinos te dejan que les cojas sus polluelos para comértelos. Los comunistas siempre compartís lo que no es vuestro, sois una pandilla de sinvergüenzas, vete a tomar unas cervezas hechas por capitalista con tu amigo stalinista Pablo Iglesias, eso si acuérdate de pagarlas no le sueltes el rollo que me sueltas a mi, de vivir sin dinero, porque sino pagas posiblemente te meta una patada en el culo por caradura y jeta. A cascarla.


----------



## cripton36 (13 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Eres tonto, trabaja gratis y da ejemplo al mundo, a ver si superas a Ghandi, jaja. Ya no pierdo el tiempo con chalao como tú. Y la humanidad me da la razón, sin dinero no se puede vivir , vete a la Antártida a ver si los pingüinos te dejan que les cojas sus polluelos para comértelos. Los comunistas siempre compartís lo que no es vuestro, sois una pandilla de sinvergüenzas, vete a tomar unas cervezas hechas por capitalista con tu amigo stalinista Pablo Iglesias, eso si acuérdate de pagarlas no le sueltes el rollo que me sueltas a mi, de vivir sin dinero, porque sino pagas posiblemente te meta una patada en el culo por caradura y jeta. A cascarla.



1- soy todo lo que quieras. MENOS LO QUE TU ERES.
2-claro que en el capitalism NO SE PUEDE VIVIR SIN DINERO. pero yo hablo de el comunismo-marxista
3-NO SOY COMUNISTA, creo habertelo dicho
4-no tengo ningun amigo, llamado PABLO Y MENOS IGLESIAS. me sobra dinero, como para no necesitar que otros me pagen algo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (13 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> 1- soy todo lo que quieras. MENOS LO QUE TU ERES.
> 2-claro que en el capitalism NO SE PUEDE VIVIR SIN DINERO. pero yo hablo de el comunismo-marxista
> 3-NO SOY COMUNISTA, creo habertelo dicho
> 4-no tengo ningun amigo, llamado PABLO Y MENOS IGLESIAS. me sobra dinero, como para no necesitar que otros me pagen algo.
> te Saluda un marxista



tu eres un jeta que suelta el rollo de vivir sin dinero para que te lo paguen todo, y precisamente es lo que te falta, DINERO, si tuvieras dinero no soltarías los rollos que sueltas. Te identificas como marxista porque te sientes discípulo de Marx otro caradura burgués que se burlaba del proletariado sin haber cogido jamás la hoz y el martillo como hace tu amigo Pablo Iglesias del cuál sientes vergüenza por lo del chalet de 1 millón de euros. No sé por qué coño te contesto pero que jetas tienes, me recuerdas a la Anna Gabriel y su anarquismo, ¿como es que no revoluciona la sociedad capitalista de Suiza si está en posesión de la verdad como quiso hacer en Cataluña?


----------



## cripton36 (13 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> tu eres un jeta que suelta el rollo de vivir sin dinero para que te lo paguen todo, y precisamente es lo que te falta, DINERO, si tuvieras dinero no soltarías los rollos que sueltas. Te identificas como marxista porque te sientes discípulo de Marx otro caradura burgués que se burlaba del proletariado sin haber cogido jamás la hoz y el martillo como hace tu amigo Pablo Iglesias del cuál sientes vergüenza por lo del chalet de 1 millón de euros. No sé por qué coño te contesto pero que jetas tienes, me recuerdas a la Anna Gabriel y su anarquismo, ¿como es que no revoluciona la sociedad capitalista de Suiza si está en posesión de la verdad como quiso hacer en Cataluña?



LA HOZ Y EL MARTILLO? jaaaa jaaaa jooooo
que verguenza la de españa dios, hasta se han vueltos mensos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (14 Sep 2018)

Cripton36, contesta ¿por qué la Anna Gabriel prefiere a la burguesía catalana a un anarquista o marxista de Extremadura o Andalucía? Donde está tu tesis doctoral sobre ideología y racismo? La puta izmierda de este país a favor de la ruptura de España y el racismo catalán para crear la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas. ¿será capital Madrid o Barcelona? supongo que tu amigo el stalinista Pablo Iglesias querrá que sea Madrid ¿o sé trasladará a Barcelona?
Cuando la Peninsula sean todas Repúblicas esto será un caos. País Vasco, Navarra, Aragón (casi al caer con Echenique) y Cataluña, tienen el control hacia Europa, y todas quieren la independencia ¿Qué casualidad? Acaso te piensas que con las Repúblicas la ley del dinero va a cambiar? que manera más sucia tenéis la izmierda de este país de engañar a la gente. Con la desaparición de España, del Banco de España, la seguridad social, desaparecen las cotizaciones a la seguridad social, las pensiones lo que quiera meter el stalinista PIT, y desparecen los depósitos bancarios de todos los españoles. Esto será peor que la revolución cubana de 1959, y ya no digo el que tenga propiedades y tierras, porque las perderá todas. Así arregláis la izmierda la sociedad repartiendo la miseria.


----------



## cripton36 (14 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton36, contesta ¿por qué la Anna Gabriel prefiere a la burguesía catalana a un anarquista o marxista de Extremadura o Andalucía? Donde está tu tesis doctoral sobre ideología y racismo? La puta izmierda de este país a favor de la ruptura de España y el racismo catalán para crear la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas. ¿será capital Madrid o Barcelona? supongo que tu amigo el stalinista Pablo Iglesias querrá que sea Madrid ¿o sé trasladará a Barcelona?
> Cuando la Peninsula sean todas Repúblicas esto será un caos. País Vasco, Navarra, Aragón (casi al caer con Echenique) y Cataluña, tienen el control hacia Europa, y todas quieren la independencia ¿Qué casualidad? Acaso te piensas que con las Repúblicas la ley del dinero va a cambiar? que manera más sucia tenéis la izmierda de este país de engañar a la gente. Con la desaparición de España, del Banco de España, la seguridad social, desaparecen las cotizaciones a la seguridad social, las pensiones lo que quiera meter el stalinista PIT, y desparecen los depósitos bancarios de todos los españoles. Esto será peor que la revolución cubana de 1959, y ya no digo el que tenga propiedades y tierras, porque las perderá todas. Así arregláis la izmierda la sociedad repartiendo la miseria.



porque ANNA GABRIEL sabe lo que tu ignores. que los anarquistas y los que tu llamas marxistas son capitalistas burgueses TOTALITARIOS DE ESTADO.
Tambien debes saber que hay una gran diferencia ( enorme diria ) entre los que se hacen llamar IZQUIERDISTAS, SOCIALISTAS, COMUNISTAS Y MARXISTAS que gustan de esa porqueria que llaman SOCIALISMO y UN MARXISTA ORTODOXO.
sabias que el señorito burgues atacado y quiso acabar con los MARXISTAS ORTODOXOS ALEMANES para poder realizer su utopia socialista?
claro que no lo sabes, porque para eso debiste estudiar las obras complete de LENIN.
superate
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Chapapote1 (17 Sep 2018)

Hasta los coj*** del "Te saluda un marxista". ¿Qué pasa, que tienes carencias afectivas y tienes que decir a todo dios tus ideas sociales y políticas?. En todos sus mensajes, aunque no se hable de comunismo/marxismo, metes la coletilla.

Era un tema interesante y estaba leyendo todas las respuestas hasta que acabé harto de ver siempre lo mismo. Ese hombre es peor que los veganos.

" Mira macho vete a la mierda de verdad " - YouTube


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2018)

Chapahai dijo:


> Hasta los coj*** del "Te saluda un marxista". ¿Qué pasa, que tienes carencias afectivas y tienes que decir a todo dios tus ideas sociales y políticas?. En todos sus mensajes, aunque no se hable de comunismo/marxismo, metes la coletilla.
> 
> Era un tema interesante y estaba leyendo todas las respuestas hasta que acabé harto de ver siempre lo mismo. Ese hombre es peor que los veganos.
> 
> " Mira macho vete a la mierda de verdad " - YouTube



eres libre o esclavo? parece ser que alguien te obliga a algo. me equivoco?
UN MARXISTAa


----------



## Von Rudel (17 Sep 2018)

Pues muy facil.


En un pueblo el unico que puede hacer estudios superiores es el hijo del terrateniente rico. Ya que tiene mas alimentos para poder estudiar durante mas tiempo.


Con el Capitalismo ese niño estudiaria, para posteriormente acumular saber que lo lleva a descubrir la maquina de vapor que permite doblar la produccion de alimentos del pueblo y que ahora puedan estudiar 3 niños.



Con el comunismo se le quitaria la oportunidad al niño rico para que el resto comiera de manera parecida. Lo que hace que ningun niño pueda estudiar. Con lo que se quedan así durante largo tiempo.


El resultado el mas pobre de un pais Capitalista es mucho mas rico que el mas rico de un pais comunista.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2018)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Pues muy facil.
> 
> 
> En un pueblo el unico que puede hacer estudios superiores es el hijo del terrateniente rico. Ya que tiene mas alimentos para poder estudiar durante mas tiempo.
> ...



lo facil seria que explicaras a que COMUNISMO te refieres.
AL SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) o
al comunismo-marxista.
estoy COMPLETAMENTE Seguro, que te refieres a esa porqueria que crean los IZQUIERDISTAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS MODERNOS. herederos de el SOCIALISMO-UTOPICO de la era de marx y engels.
COMUNISMO-MARXISTA; Sistema de produccion sin TRABAJO ASALARIADO, BANCOS, DINERO, PRECIOS, VALORES Y MUCHO MENOS ESTADO.
estas Seguro que hablas de este o tan siquiera LO CONOCES?
NOTA; el comunismo es una Sociedad POSTCAPITALISTA donde TODOS VIVIRAN , COMO LA CLASE MEDIA DE HOY. como minimo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (17 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> lo facil seria que explicaras a que COMUNISMO te refieres.
> AL SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) o
> al comunismo-marxista.
> estoy COMPLETAMENTE Seguro, que te refieres a esa porqueria que crean los IZQUIERDISTAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS MODERNOS. herederos de el SOCIALISMO-UTOPICO de la era de marx y engels.
> ...



El comunismo es una mierda asesina que arruina a un país y a cada uno de sus habitantes uno a uno, y los convierte en semi-esclavos de una dictadura.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

*A ver, una cosa es el comunismo y otra muy distinta el socialismo estatalista (la planificación central en manos de una superestructura política).
*
El COMUNISMO, tal y como lo teoriza Marx a fin de encandilar las masas embrutecidas occidentales, es un trascendalismo materialista, por así decirlo; EN OTRAS PALABRAS: sólo se alcanzaría cuando la *estructura económica/material* hubiese "progresado" tanto que se pudiera producir cualquier cosa imaginable *a coste 0*. En este estadio, se habría trascendido cualquier *condicionante material*, que para el idealismo alemán del s.XIX era el "responsable" de las desigualdades y accidentalidades (immoralidades) de la vida humana. 

Así pues, para implantar el COMUNISMO (un estado donde todo individuo sería realmente digno y libre porque ningún condicionante material lo determinaría ni coaccionaría, y por tanto, viviría a su rollo -*inercialmente*-) producir cualquier cosa no costaría nada de trabajo, ni recursos, ni energía, ni nada. Todo se produciría de forma libre y espontánea, y no bajo la tiranía del principio de causalidad (materialismo: regido por el espacio y el tiempo). 

Con el COMUNISMO cada ser humano sería por lo tanto libre (viviría una vida moral y auténtica): si por la mañana alguien quisiera fabricarse unos zapatos a su rollo, sólo tendría que ir a la fábrica de zapatos que estaría a su entera disposición y los haría a su gusto y fantasía sin preocuparse por el trabajo que cuesta hacer eso, los recursos que cuestan, etc, etc, etc ... El sistema productivo, *fantasea Marx*, sería tan desarrollado que superaría cualquier limitación material (espacio, tiempo, energía, trabajo, etc). Por lo tanto no sería necesario organizar o planificar la sociedad para producir ¡El estado quedaría abolido con el COMUNISMO! Así como cualquier empresa (que no es más que una especie de estado u organización humana)

Por este motivo marx defiende el *capitalismo *dentro de su materialismo histórico, dado que entiende que sólo el *capitalismo *puede desarrollar las condiciones materiales hasta conseguir que e*l valor trabajo sea 0* (llegar a la aniquilación del propio capitalismo dando paso al COMUNISMO). 

Por esto, Marx decía que la REVOLUCIÓN COMUNISTA se produciría en los países capitalistas altamente industrializados, y no en los feudales o pobres.

Por esto, ante el avance de la robotización y la AI que hacen bajar en picado el factor trabajo algunos han rescatado a Marx y su comunismo. 

Por esto yo siempre he defendido que el comunismo (la visiónd e Marx) es una metafísica.De hecho aspira a algo muy similar que Kant en su crítica de la razón práctica.

Sin embargo, demasiadas veces, sobretodo en este país de semicultivados, se habla de comunismo confundiéndolo con el socialismo de estado, una auténtica y miserable tiranía esclavista, con la que el propio Marx también estaba en contra (de aquí su lucha contra el socialismo utópico).

Lo que ocurre es que todo el aparato teórico de Marx es falso (su metafísica) y la realidad nos lleva a ver que en nombre de una fantasía antinatural (el comunismo) se han aplicado las más brutales salvajadas, como en todas las religiones mesiánicas.


----------



## el juli (17 Sep 2018)

El comunismo no es una buena idea, pero para nada

La buena idea es la propiedad privada.

El concepto de propiedad privada es lo que hace avanzar al mundo


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

el juli dijo:


> El comunismo no es una buena idea, pero para nada
> 
> La buena idea es la propiedad privada.
> 
> El concepto de propiedad privada es lo que hace avanzar al mundo



bueno, la idea de propiedad privada es el fundamento de toda sociedad liberal; eso ya lo destaca Locke por ejemplo. Y el capitalismo y el liberalismo suelen cojerse bastante de la mano. Lo que ocurre que el concepto de propiedad privada es muy etéreo y lleno de contradicciones y tanto puede justificar el liberalismo como una dictadura; por este motivo todo liberal termina poniendo límites a la propiedad privada. 

Pero es que hay más, el hecho de que algo sea tuyo, o no lo sea, en gran medida es fruto de un sentimiento/instinto; algo bastante irracional. Por eso existe el conflicto, las negociaciones y las guerras. 

En fin, un tema muy interesante!8:


----------



## Cleonte (17 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> *A ver, una cosa es el comunismo y otra muy distinta el socialismo estatalista (la planificación central en manos de una superestructura política).
> *
> El COMUNISMO, tal y como lo teoriza Marx a fin de encandilar las masas embrutecidas occidentales, es un trascendalismo materialista, por así decirlo; EN OTRAS PALABRAS: sólo se alcanzaría cuando la *estructura económica/material* hubiese "progresado" tanto que se pudiera producir cualquier cosa imaginable *a coste 0*. En este estadio, se habría trascendido cualquier *condicionante material*, que para el idealismo alemán del s.XIX era el "responsable" de las desigualdades y accidentalidades (immoralidades) de la vida humana.
> 
> ...



No sé de dónde sacas esta interpretación metafísica de Marx. Producir a coste 0 sólo es posible gracias a la intervención divina o fabricando robots inteligentes para servir a la humanidad. Marx era ateo y la idea de que el comunismo consiste en esperar a que Dios nos perdone por el pecado original y nos lleve de vuelta al jardín del Edén es lo menos marxista que se me ocurre.
Para Marx el comunismo es que el proletariado tome el control de los recursos de producción. Es decir, que además de su trabajo sería dueño del capital y de los recursos naturales. Los trabajadores seguirían ganándose el pan con esfuerzo pero sin compartirlo con los capitalistas.


----------



## gentlemanio (17 Sep 2018)

Pues no funciona porque implica planificar la economía y nadie sabe cómo. Si optas por oferta, demanda y mercado libre se planifica sola.

Claro, todo esto está muy bien cuando necesitas trabajadores; si no los necesitas hay dos opciones: eliminar al 99% de la población superflua, o solucionar el problema logístico.

De momento como se está abordando la situación es mediante la creación de empleos superfluos. Es una tercera vía que en opinión de servidor es vía muerta. Veremos.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

Cleonte dijo:


> No sé de dónde sacas esta interpretación metafísica de Marx. Producir a coste 0 sólo es posible gracias a la intervención divina o fabricando robots inteligentes para servir a la humanidad. Marx era ateo y la idea de que el comunismo consiste en esperar a que Dios nos perdone por el pecado original y nos lleve de vuelta al jardín del Edén es lo menos marxista que se me ocurre.
> Para Marx el comunismo es que el proletariado tome el control de los recursos de producción. Es decir, que además de su trabajo sería dueño del capital y de los recursos naturales. Los trabajadores seguirían ganándose el pan con esfuerzo pero sin compartirlo con los capitalistas.



No has leído bien a Marx. El proletariado debe tomar el control cuando el capitalismo trasciende sus propias condiciones materiales; esto sucede cuando la producción se ha concentrado en gigantescas multinacionales que usan escasa mano de obra, porque la producción ha alcanzado cuotas de competividad tan brutales (por las espectaculares inversiones en procesos y maquinaria) que el factor trabajo ha caído a 0 patatero. 

De modo, que la sociedad se ve inundada de una inmensa masa de proletariado que ha quedado fuera de la cadena de producción, convirtiéndose en puro lumpen ocioso, mientras ya nadie compra los productos hiper baratos fabricados, dado que ya no se trabaja; y nadie tiene pasta (de aquí la crítica de Marx a la socialdemocracia por su tendencia en proteger el lumpen que no trabaja, dado que esta solidaridad retrasa el colapso del capitalismo). 

En este estado prerrevolucionario solo hay 4 capitalistas que lo dominan todo y el lumpen que se ha quedado sin nada, ni factor trabajo siquiera. Entonces se produce la revolución, que consiste en abolir el estado y tales multinacionales, así como cualquier organización productiva, dado que no es necesaria por el brutal índice de productividad alcanzado. Este es el Comunismo anunciado por Marx... Lo otro es socialismo de estado utópico. Revisa los textos.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> *A ver, una cosa es el comunismo y otra muy distinta el socialismo estatalista (la planificación central en manos de una superestructura política).
> *
> El COMUNISMO, tal y como lo teoriza Marx a fin de encandilar las masas embrutecidas occidentales, es un trascendalismo materialista, por así decirlo; EN OTRAS PALABRAS: sólo se alcanzaría cuando la *estructura económica/material* hubiese "progresado" tanto que se pudiera producir cualquier cosa imaginable *a coste 0*. En este estadio, se habría trascendido cualquier *condicionante material*, que para el idealismo alemán del s.XIX era el "responsable" de las desigualdades y accidentalidades (immoralidades) de la vida humana.
> 
> ...



con pequenos errores y uno grande. pero me gusto.
una pregunta.
1- como es possible que creas que marx era METAFISICO, cuando el y hegel crearon su s sistemas filosoficos con la DIALECTICA.
para la epoca de marx usar la DIALECTICA y no la METAFISICA era un avance enorme frente a los alemanes.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 17-sep-2018 at 14:24 ----------




Cleonte dijo:


> No sé de dónde sacas esta interpretación metafísica de Marx. Producir a coste 0 sólo es posible gracias a la intervención divina o fabricando robots inteligentes para servir a la humanidad. Marx era ateo y la idea de que el comunismo consiste en esperar a que Dios nos perdone por el pecado original y nos lleve de vuelta al jardín del Edén es lo menos marxista que se me ocurre.
> Para Marx el comunismo es que el proletariado tome el control de los recursos de producción. Es decir, que además de su trabajo sería dueño del capital y de los recursos naturales. Los trabajadores seguirían ganándose el pan con esfuerzo pero sin compartirlo con los capitalistas.



mas o menos.
1- no interpretaste bien al otro forista. no quiso decir eso.
2-en el comunismo no existirian ya los CAPITALISTAS, todos seriamos COMUNEROS. es un error eso de NO COMPARTIR CON CAPITALISTAS.
CAPITALISTAS somos todos los que vivimos dentro de un Sistema de produccion, porque las circunstancias nos obligan a ello
para marx la Sociedad clasista capitalista se divide en
1- CAPITALISTAS PROLETARIOS
2- CAPITALISTAS BURGUESES
los primeros venden su fuerza de trabajo y los otros se la compran.
esto se llama EJERCICIO DE EL CAPITAL.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

*Sobre el tema de que el comunismo de Marx esconde una propuesta metafísica y moral. *

*¿Qué es la METAFÍSICA?* 
Platón decía, resumiendo mucho, que existían 2 mundos: el mundo de las sombras (de las opiniones inciertas) y el mundo real (de las ideas). 

2000 años después Kant decía que existen también 2 mundos: el de los fenómenos (fenómeno, en griego, significa apariencia) y el mundo real (el de los noumenos o ideales). 

*Problema metafísico por excelencia:* ¿Cómo pasar del *mundo aparente* al mundo real? Sí, esto es precisamente lo que se ha preguntado un metafísico; y era metafísico precisamente porqué estaba convencido de que existía un mundo falso, contradictorio, aparente, fugaz, en donde vivía la mayoría de la gente, y un mundo verdadero, estable, idéntico a sí mismo, eterno... oculto a la mayoría. Precisamente, pues, hacer metafísica ha consistido en buscar el método a través del cual alcanzar este supuesto mundo real. de aquí la obsesión por implantar un "método científico" (o, vía de la verdad). Si recordáis Platón hablaba de la "dialéctica" como método científico, el cristianismo de "la palabra de Cristo", etc... 

Ahora bien, Kant es crucial por su escepticismo metafísico. Intenta demostrar que, si bien existiría un mundo real que las ciencias modernas, mediante su particular método científico, lo intentan descubrir para gozo de la humanidad, llegar a conocerlo por completo resulta IMPOSIBLE debido a nuestras limitaciones ya empíricas ya conceptuales -Esto Kant lo cuenta en todos sitios de su obra porque resulta básico, pero lo trata en especial en su "dialéctica trascendental". 

Así pues, con Kant la humanidad parece destinada a la ignorancia, por más que mediante las ciencias modernas (el positivismo) progrese sin parar.... hasta le infinito. 

Una década después de la obra de Kant surgen los idealistas alemanes (el materialismo alemán también es un idealismo), intentando demostrar que Kant se equivocaba con su dialéctica trascendental infinita e inabarcable. 

La tesis de los idealistas es que el progreso (la dialéctica) sí va directo al Ideal (a desvelar la realidad por completo), que este ideal es humanamente alcanzable, y por tanto, una vez alcanzado el hombre vivirá de forma completamente moral: libre (como un cuerpo inercial por así decirlo), sin abusos (fuerzas que le determinen y condicionen), sin miserias, sin enfermar ni envejecer, sin generar o sufrir conflictos de ningún tipo ¡Más allá del tiempo y el espacio! A este estado metafísico se le conoce vulgarmente como el fin de la historia, al entender que la historia no es más que el proceso dialéctico hacia el Ideal. 


Si uno se fija bien, todo esto es lo que hay detrás del pensamiento de Marx: a través de una dialéctica (el lo llama, creo, proceso histórico) alcanzar un estado metafísico, auténtico y definitivo, no contradictorio (donde solo impera la ley de identidad en todas las cosas), moral... bueno por sí mismo. 

Cuando se dice que Marx no es metafísico, que hace ciencia, que no cree en Dios... es no entender muchas cosas de la historia del pensamiento occidental. A Spinoza también se le persiguió por ateo por ejemplo, y son muchos los cientificos actuales (Hawking) por ejemplo, que se reconocen metafísicos: creen que existe la realidad y que mediante la ciencia contemporánea se puede conocer.


----------



## Cleonte (17 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No has leído bien a Marx. El proletariado debe tomar el control cuando el capitalismo trasciende sus propias condiciones materiales; esto sucede cuando la producción se ha concentrado en gigantescas multinacionales que usan escasa mano de obra, porque la producción ha alcanzado cuotas de competividad tan brutales (por las espectaculares inversiones en procesos y maquinaria) que el factor trabajo ha caído a 0 patatero.
> 
> De modo, que la sociedad se ve inundada de una inmensa masa de proletariado que ha quedado fuera de la cadena de producción, convirtiéndose en puro lumpen ocioso, mientras ya nadie compra los productos hiper baratos fabricados, dado que ya no se trabaja; y nadie tiene pasta (de aquí la crítica de Marx a la socialdemocracia por su tendencia en proteger el lumpen que no trabaja, dado que esta solidaridad retrasa el colapso del capitalismo).
> 
> En este estado prerrevolucionario solo hay 4 capitalistas que lo dominan todo y el lumpen que se ha quedado sin nada, ni factor trabajo siquiera. Entonces se produce la revolución, que consiste en abolir el estado y tales multinacionales, así como cualquier organización productiva, dado que no es necesaria por el brutal índice de productividad alcanzado. Este es el Comunismo anunciado por Marx... Lo otro es socialismo de estado utópico. Revisa los textos.



¿Pero hay alguien que crea hoy en este tipo de comunismo? Lo más parecido serían los defensores de que la robotización hará innecesario el trabajo.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Pero hay alguien que crea hoy en este tipo de comunismo? Lo más parecido serían los defensores de que la robotización hará innecesario el trabajo.



Sí, han salido varios académicos anglosajones defendiendo el tema. Ahora no recuerdo sus nombres. 

En cualquier caso el comunismo de Marx es muy especial: se trata del fin de la historia, el fin del progreso socioeconómico de la humanidad, el destino definitivo después de tantos milenios de penurias, estupideces, abusos, conflictos, contradicciones y absurdos. Se trata de un estado ideal donde solo existen individuos; donde no hay diferencias entre las gentes ya que se habrían superado las necesidades y accidentalidades materiales (son ellas las que generan las desigualdades, diferencias y los conflictos). Y porque las habrían superado?? Por la sobre capacidad productiva instalada.

El problema de toda esta embarcada idealista y metafísica sólo es uno: LA *ENTROPÍA*. El mundo es gobernado por la entropía y Marx pasó de ella como de la mierda. Pero tristemente no es el único, los socialistas utópicos (que buscan someter la sociedad al estado con planes globales) también la desconocen... luego se encuentran con lo que se encuentran.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> *Sobre el tema de que el comunismo de Marx esconde una propuesta metafísica y moral. *
> 
> *¿Qué es la METAFÍSICA?*
> Platón decía, resumiendo mucho, que existían 2 mundos: el mundo de las sombras (de las opiniones inciertas) y el mundo real (de las ideas).
> ...



olvidas o ignores lo mas importante. COMO FUNCIONA Y SE UTILIZA LA DIALECTICA.
cuando lo aprendas entenderas a MARX. toda su obra filosofica El capital en cuatro tomos , esta hecha con el metodo DIALECTICO, que no consiste como la METAFISICA en identificar DOS MUNDO, sino en ponerlos en funcionamientos, para llegar a la solucion de el problema.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 17-sep-2018 at 17:08 ----------




Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Pero hay alguien que crea hoy en este tipo de comunismo? Lo más parecido serían los defensores de que la robotización hará innecesario el trabajo.



LA ROBOTIZACION HARA INNECESARIO EL TRABAJO?

quien crearan los ROBOTS? no seran humanos?
no te das cuenta que unas de las contradicciones de el capitalism es el movimiento de la fuerza de trabajo de un lado a otro. pero siempre cautiva?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> olvidas o ignores lo mas importante. COMO FUNCIONA Y SE UTILIZA LA DIALECTICA.
> cuando lo aprendas entenderas a MARX. toda su obra filosofica El capital en cuatro tomos , esta hecha con el metodo DIALECTICO, que no consiste como la METAFISICA en identificar DOS MUNDO, sino en ponerlos en funcionamientos, para llegar a la solucion de el problema.
> te Saluda un marxista
> 
> ...



No, precisamente lo que se pregunta un metafísico, entre otras cosas, es cømo estos dos mundos (el mundo del devenir, de la historia, del progreso y el mundo del ente, de lo definitivo y eterno, de lo bueno en si mismo) se ponen a funcionar juntos, se relacionan, interactúan. Sí, con la dialéctica materialista Marx hace metafísica. Y es algo supertipico de mediados del siglo.XIX.

De todas formas, no entiendo muy bien eso de que dices que eres marxista, como si fueras un forofo del Barça o del Madrid. Hay aspectos muy interesantes en Marx y se aprenden muchas cosas, pero disponerse a seguirlo con los ojos cerrados... No sé.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No, precisamente lo que se pregunta un metafísico, entre otras cosas, es cømo estos dos mundos (el mundo del devenir, de la historia, del progreso y el mundo del ente, de lo definitivo y eterno, de lo bueno en si mismo) se ponen a funcionar juntos, se relacionan, interactúan. Sí, con la dialéctica materialista Marx hace metafísica. Y es algo supertipico de mediados del siglo.XIX.
> 
> De todas formas, no entiendo muy bien eso de que dices que eres marxista, como si fueras un forofo del Barça o del Madrid. Hay aspectos muy interesantes en Marx y se aprenden muchas cosas, pero disponerse a seguirlo con los ojos cerrados... No sé.



MARX no pudo ser METAFISICO porque fue DIALECTICO AL IGUAL QUE HEGEL. solo que el primero lo hizo MATERIALMENTE Y EL OTRO IDEALMENTE.
de todos modos, si eres capaz de usar la DIALECTICA te podrias dar cuenta de tu error.
el mundo intellectual de la epoca de MARX era METAFISICO y MARX lo vio desde la DIALECTICA MATERIALISTA.
es decir; PUSO LOS EXTREMOS EN MOVIMIENTO. sino fuera asi, no hubiera podido crear la obra EL CAPITAL con los dos EXTREMOS VALOR DE CAMBIO&VALOR DE USO
te Saluda tu marxista ortodoxo.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> MARX no pudo ser METAFISICO porque fue DIALECTICO AL IGUAL QUE HEGEL. solo que el primero lo hizo MATERIALMENTE Y EL OTRO IDEALMENTE.
> de todos modos, si eres capaz de usar la DIALECTICA te podrias dar cuenta de tu error.
> el mundo intellectual de la epoca de MARX era METAFISICO y MARX lo vio desde la DIALECTICA MATERIALISTA.
> es decir; PUSO LOS EXTREMOS EN MOVIMIENTO. sino fuera asi, no hubiera podido crear la obra EL CAPITAL con los dos EXTREMOS VALOR DE CAMBIO&VALOR DE USO
> te Saluda tu marxista ortodoxo.



És que Hegel hace metafísica!!! 

La dialéctica Hegeliana (es una fenomenología o historicismo) intenta explicar que Kant se equivocó cuando dijo que con la dialéctica no se podían resolver los grandes enigmas metafísicos (sobre la realidad). Hegel dijo que sí se podia... Y Schopenhauer le tacho de imbecil, por ello. 

Me parece que no tienes muy claro qué es la metafisica


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> És que Hegel hace metafísica!!!
> 
> La dialéctica Hegeliana (es una fenomenología o historicismo) intenta explicar que Kant se equivocó cuando dijo que con la dialéctica no se podían resolver los grandes enigmas metafísicos (sobre la realidad). Hegel dijo que sí se podia... Y Schopenhauer le tacho de imbecil, por ello.
> 
> Me parece que no tienes muy claro qué es la metafisica



parece se que nombras DIALECTICA y crees que es el metodo universitario
DIALECTICA TIENES TRES LEYES
1LUCHA DE CONTRARIOS
2 SALTO CUANTITATIVO A CUALITATIVO
3- NEGACION DE LA NEGACION.
puedes poner un ejemplo de como la uso MARX O HEGEL?
no me interesa saber cuanto sabes. sino saber que sabes de lo que hablas
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> parece se que nombras DIALECTICA y crees que es el metodo universitario
> DIALECTICA TIENES TRES LEYES
> 1LUCHA DE CONTRARIOS
> 2 SALTO CUANTITATIVO A CUALITATIVO
> ...



A ver, Marx hace metafísica des del momento que está convencido de que existe un progreso dialéctico, es decir, que es posible passar de un estado de suma imperfección a un estado perfecto; un progreso desde un mundo contradictorio hasta un mundo completamente coherente. Lo único propio de Marx es explicar cómo se da este proceso hacia tal ideal, nada más. Y esto es propio de la metafisica: creer que existe un mundo perfecto, completamente coherente, etc. Y qué de algún modo se puede alcanzar.

En cualquier caso, la pregunta que da nombre a este hilo es, hasta cierto punto, errónea. El comunismo, almenos el de Marx, no es una etapa que pueda surgir porque sí, sino la consecuencia final de un proceso histórico. Y esto no se ha entendido mucho; por ejemplo los rusos y los chinos no lo entendieron: quisieron saltarse el proceso histórico (el capitalismo), pasando de un estado muy feudal, sin productividad, al comunismo. 

Esta gente durante décadas ha llamado Comunismo a un mero colectivismo paraestatal. Como no tenían productividad, tuvieron que impulsarla a través de la esclavización de la población con sus planes quinquenales, con todas las deficiencias que eso conlleva y tantos foreros ya han denunciado en el hilo. No en vano, el mismo Marx decía que la alta productividad, necesaria para que fuera viable el comunismo, solo podía venir de la mano del capitalismo liberal, no del capitalismo de estado y su dictadura del mercado. Por eso, repito de nuevo, Marx hace la guerra al socialismo utopico, que pasa de la productividad o cree que el estado proveerá.


----------



## Cleonte (17 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Sí, han salido varios académicos anglosajones defendiendo el tema. Ahora no recuerdo sus nombres.
> 
> En cualquier caso el comunismo de Marx es muy especial: se trata del fin de la historia, el fin del progreso socioeconómico de la humanidad, el destino definitivo después de tantos milenios de penurias, estupideces, abusos, conflictos, contradicciones y absurdos. Se trata de un estado ideal donde solo existen individuos; donde no hay diferencias entre las gentes ya que se habrían superado las necesidades y accidentalidades materiales (son ellas las que generan las desigualdades, diferencias y los conflictos). Y porque las habrían superado?? Por la sobre capacidad productiva instalada.
> 
> El problema de toda esta embarcada idealista y metafísica sólo es uno: LA *ENTROPÍA*. El mundo es gobernado por la entropía y Marx pasó de ella como de la mierda. Pero tristemente no es el único, los socialistas utópicos (que buscan someter la sociedad al estado con planes globales) también la desconocen... luego se encuentran con lo que se encuentran.



Básicamente es ludismo sofisticado. Se me ocurren tantos problemas que no sabría ni por dónde empezar.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> A ver, Marx hace metafísica des del momento que está convencido de que existe un progreso, es decir, que es posible passar de un estado de suma imperfección a un estado perfecto; un progreso desde un mundo contradictorio hasta un mundo completamente coherente. Lo único propio de Marx es explicar cómo se da este proceso hacia tal ideal, nada más. Y esto es propio de la metafisica: creer que existe un mundo perfecto, completamente coherente, etc.
> 
> En cualquier caso, la pregunta que da nombre a este hilo es, hasta cierto punto, errónea. El comunismo, almenos el de Marx, no es una etapa que pueda surgir porque sí, sino la consecuencia final de un proceso histórico. Y esto no se ha entendido mucho; por ejemplo los rusos y los chinos no lo entendieron: quisieron saltarse el proceso histórico (el capitalismo), pasando de un estado muy feudal, sin productividad, al comunismo.
> 
> Esta gente durante décadas ha llamado Comunismo a un mero colectivismo paraestatal. Como no tenían productividad, tuvieron que impulsarla a través de la esclavización de la población con sus planes quinquenales, con todas las deficiencias que eso conlleva y tantos foreros ya han denunciado en el hilo. No en vano, el mismo Marx decía que la alta productividad, necesaria para que fuera viable el comunismo, solo podía venir de la mano del capitalismo liberal, no del capitalismo de estado y su dictadura del mercado. Por eso, repito de nuevo, Marx hace la guerra al socialismo utopico, que pasa de la productividad o cree que el estado proveerá.



bastante bien. major que muchisimos en estos tipos de foro. pero aun con deficiencia.
NO EXISTE NADA PERFECTO. lo demas lo explicas muy bien. aunque aun no entiendes bien en que consiste EL METODO DIALECTICO
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

No existe el progreso en un sentido dialéctico, pq no existe un estado final perfecto, coherente, definitivo: Ideal. Ahora bien, el capitalismo mercantilista anglosajón puede mutar, incluso desaparecer o pasar a ser una actividad lúdica, como ocurrió con la caza al implantarse economías mas desarrolladas (ramaderia y agricultura). Podría ser que la base de nuestro capitalismo, que es la compra/venta y por tanto, que todo tenga un precio, pase a ser un hobby de las élites, por ejemplo, y no la forma de ganarte el vivir. 

En fin, vete a saber lo que sucederá


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No existe el progreso en un sentido dialéctico, pq no existe un estado final perfecto, coherente, definitivo. Ahora bien, el capitalismo mercantilista anglosajón puede mutar, incluso desaparecer o pasar a ser una actividad lúdica, como ocurrió con la caza al implantarse economías mas desarrolladas (ramaderia y agricultura). Podría ser que la base de nuestro capitalismo, que es la compra/venta y por tanto, que todo tiene precio, pase a ser un hobby de las élites, por ejemplo, y no la forma de ganarte el vivir.
> 
> En fin, vete a saber lo que sucederá



claro que no existe SIEMPRE PROGRESO EN EL METODO DIALECTICO. recuerda es solo un METODO, UNA HERRAMIENTA Y NADA MAS.
por otro lado estoy convencido que solo quedan DOS CAMINOS. 
1- abolir EL CAPITAL Y con sus ruinas crear el Sistema de produccion marxista-comunista
o
2- desaparecer de la faz de la tierra.
por que?
porque despues de el Sistema de produccion capitalista, no queda otro, que el marxista.

SABES COMO APLICO LA DIALECTICA MARX EN LA ELABORACION DE LA OBRA EL CAPITAL?
la comenzo con dos contrarios ( primera ley dialectica) VALOR DE CAMBIO & VALOR DE USO. cuando predomino el VALOR DE CAMBIO. quedo abolido el feudalism y creado el capitalism.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro que no existe SIEMPRE PROGRESO EN EL METODO DIALECTICO. recuerda es solo un METODO, UNA HERRAMIENTA Y NADA MAS.
> por otro lado estoy convencido que solo quedan DOS CAMINOS.
> 1- abolir EL CAPITAL Y con sus ruinas crear el Sistema de produccion marxista-comunista
> o
> ...



Claro que la dialéctica es un método (en griego método significa vía o camino), con motivo se aplica para resolver uno de los grandes dilemas de la metafisica desde Platón: como pasar de un estado imperfecto (Platón incluso habla de esclavitud) a uno perfecto e ideal (completamente libre). Los grandes metafisicos siempre se han peleado por establecer qué método excepcional nos lleva a comprender la realidad, y los marxistas no habéis sido menos en esto.

Sobre el fin del capitalismo... Mejor sería hablar del fin del mercantilismo o la idea de que cualquier recurso tenga un precio de mercado, y eso es lo que vale. Yo el futuro no lo sé y lo que comentas, por el momento no lo veo. Pero yo qué sé...


----------



## Escachador (17 Sep 2018)

Y nadie se enfadara cuando vengan a quitarle lo suyo para mantener a vagos.

Y nadie pasara de todo cuando vea que solo sirve para mantener a vagos.

Y ademas todo buen burbujista sabe que en el madmax no existe el comunismo.


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

Escachador dijo:


> Y nadie se enfadara cuando vengan a quitarle lo suyo para mantener a vagos.
> 
> Y nadie pasara de todo cuando vea que solo sirve para mantener a vagos.
> 
> Y ademas todo buen burbujista sabe que en el madmax no existe el comunismo.



Pero en el Mad Max puede haber un colectivismo.

El colectivismo, o en su versión heavy el socialismo de estado, tiene ventajas y desventajas. Hay que ser justos aquí.

Ventajas: permite concentrar recursos y excedentes para grandes proyectos, aunque luego estos sean muy simples y poco eficientes. 

Desventajas: le cuesta tolerar la competitividad y la independencia de alguna parte del colectivo, al verlo como un privilegio y/o un abuso.


----------



## Judoka (17 Sep 2018)

a lo mejor es que no es tan buena idea


----------



## Locoderemate (17 Sep 2018)

Gurney Halleck dijo:


> a lo mejor es que no es tan buena idea



No es que el comunismo sea una idea que de golpe quiere imponer cierta gente después de leerse un par de libros, sino el final de un proceso histórico... Que no existe


----------



## cripton36 (18 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No es que el comunismo sea una idea que de golpe quiere imponer cierta gente después de leerse un par de libros, sino el final de un proceso histórico... Que no existe



claro, es un PROCESO DIALECTICO del mismo modo que fueron creado los demas sistemas de produccion.
el feudalism fue cambiado o abolido gracias a la INTRODUCCION DE LAS MAQUINAS EN EL TRABAJO MANUAL DE EL SIERVO. esta variante economica CUANTITATIVAMENTE ( segunda ley dialectica) fue lo hizo possible EL CAPITAL como Sistema de produccion.
luego, lo que esperaba marx era que el proletariado creara la proxima variante economica ( cbs) que solo ellos podrian crearla, porque los capitalistas burgueses nunca lo harian, porque no necessitarian ASOCIARSE ECONOMICAMENTE EN COMUNAS DE BIENES Y SERVICIOS ( CBS). pero el proletariado le llegara la occasion en que solo sobreviviran ASOCIANDOSE EN CBS.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Sep 2018)

La teoría de Marx dice que el comunismo es fruto del proceso dialéctico, estamos de acuerdo, e interpreta la historia precisamente mediante esta dialéctica.

Pero yo prefiero interpretar la historia de otras formas distintas a la dialéctica marxista, que me parece floja por metafisica. Por ejemplo, una interpretación termodinámica de la historia me parece más interesante


----------



## cripton36 (18 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> La teoría de Marx dice que el comunismo es fruto del proceso dialéctico, estamos de acuerdo, e interpreta la historia precisamente mediante esta dialéctica.
> 
> Pero yo prefiero interpretar la historia de otras formas distintas a la dialéctica marxista, que me parece floja por metafisica. Por ejemplo, una interpretación termodinámica de la historia me parece más interesante



marx solo habla de historia, para delusidar el future. no porque le interese en terminus absolutos.
marx encontro , que historicamente los sistemas de produccion se abolian y cambiaban mediante PROCESOS DIALECTICOS y no hay forma que sea diferente en el future.
mas bien aun no alcanzas ver lo que significa DIALECTICA Y QUE TAN PODEROSA HERRAMIENTA ES.
todo absolutamente todo existe gracias a procesos DIALECTICOS hasta en el universe funciona.
que te parece analizar una emfermedad corporal mediante un proceso dialectic.
dos contrarios ( primera ley dialectica)
globulos blancos y rojos. mientras mas aumenten los globulos blancos CUANTITATIVAMENTE ( segunda ley dialectica) podriamos llegar a la tercera ley dialectica la negacion de la negacion.

NOTA; aparte que puedes preferir el metodo que desees. para eso somos libres.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (18 Sep 2018)

Precisamente, no comparto la convicción marxista de que todo deba interpretarse dialécticamente. Me parece muy burdo.


----------



## Cleonte (18 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> No es que el comunismo sea una idea que de golpe quiere imponer cierta gente después de leerse un par de libros, sino el final de un proceso histórico... Que no existe



El problema es que los comunistas han rechazado esta visión de la historia de la que habláis. El propio Marx lo hizo con su propio ejemplo, involucrándose en el movimiento obrero cuando lo que tendría que haber hecho es defender el capitalismo más salvaje para así llegar a su colapso. Marx tendría que haber defendido medidas como el libre trabajo infantil, el derecho de pernada para el empresario o la instauración de salarios máximos.
La estrategia del marxismo debería ser la del pastor que para acabar con el lobo lo atiborra de ovejas hasta que muera por empacho. O la del boxeador que acaba con su rival dejándole que le dé de hostias hasta que se hace polvo los puños ::


----------



## cripton36 (18 Sep 2018)

Cleonte dijo:


> El problema es que los comunistas han rechazado esta visión de la historia de la que habláis. El propio Marx lo hizo con su propio ejemplo, involucrándose en el movimiento obrero cuando lo que tendría que haber hecho es defender el capitalismo más salvaje para así llegar a su colapso. Marx tendría que haber defendido medidas como el libre trabajo infantil, el derecho de pernada para el empresario o la instauración de salarios máximos.
> La estrategia del marxismo debería ser la del pastor que para acabar con el lobo lo atiborra de ovejas hasta que muera por empacho. O la del boxeador que acaba con su rival dejándole que le dé de hostias hasta que se hace polvo los puños ::



hombre le parece poco los errores politicos que cometio marx y aun asi hubieras querido que cometiera muchos mas.
con el solo hecho de aconsejar una LUCHA DE CLASE VIOLENTA y tratar de acelerarla, pisoteaba lo mas importante de su Sistema filosofico.
marx fue un genio en filosofia, en politica fue como EL MADBURRO DE VENEZUELA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (18 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> hombre le parece poco los errores politicos que cometio marx y aun asi hubieras querido que cometiera muchos mas.
> con el solo hecho de aconsejar una LUCHA DE CLASE VIOLENTA y tratar de acelerarla, pisoteaba lo mas importante de su Sistema filosofico.
> marx fue un genio en filosofia, en politica fue como EL MADBURRO DE VENEZUELA.
> te Saluda un marxista



A ver, Marx aspiraba a ser algo más que otro filósofo que teorizaba sobre la realidad sin cambiarla. El marxismo no puede ser una teoría sobre el capitalismo sin ninguna aplicación práctica, por eso la idea del comunismo como sentarse hasta que el sistema colapse de pura abundancia no me parece que tenga ningún sentido.


----------



## cripton36 (18 Sep 2018)

Cleonte dijo:


> A ver, Marx aspiraba a ser algo más que otro filósofo que teorizaba sobre la realidad sin cambiarla. El marxismo no puede ser una teoría sobre el capitalismo sin ninguna aplicación práctica, por eso la idea del comunismo como sentarse hasta que el sistema colapse de pura abundancia no me parece que tenga ningún sentido.



claro que no, esta supuesto que los trabajadores a la larga se ASOCIEN EN CBS que seria una variante economica casi a la Altura de la introduccion de las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, que dio lugar a la abolicion de el feudalism y creacion de el capitalism.
no es correcto de parte de marx, explicar como DIALECTICAMENTE con la variante economica industrial se cambio de el feudalism al capitalism y despues plantear una sublevacion ( sin variante economica) de el proletariado, para tomar el poder y crear el comunismo.
es mas queda bien claro en su filosofia, que los SISTEMAS ECONOMICOS NO LOS CAMBIAN LOS POLITICOS. los cambian los pueblos MODIFICANDO SU MODO DE VIDA.
luego marx confunde LUCHA DE CONTRARIOS ( primera ley DIALECTICA) con LUCHA DE CLASES POLITICAS.
lo puedes ver en la realidad. QUE ES UN SINDICATO? una organizacion obrera para discutir la reparticion de EL CAPITAL.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Dr. Amor (18 Sep 2018)

tothewebs dijo:


> El socialismo se ha intentado imponer SIEMPRE por la fuerza,(MILITAR O MANIPULACIÓN) eso es un hecho innegable. y por eso mismo ha fracasado, cuando la fuerza coercititva falla, la gente se rebela contra la opresión, y cuando la manipulación es continua, lo mismo, ya se sabe de que pie cojea....
> 
> SI, MANIPULACIÓN Y DICTADURA DE IZQUIERDA, que luego se llena la boca con franco, que visto lo visto, era un bendito.



Y el señor Allende ?


----------



## cripton36 (19 Sep 2018)

Dr. Amor dijo:


> Y el señor Allende ?



fue elegido democraticamente igual que Chavez-pajarito. pero lo que les falla es la implementacion de la POLITICA CAPITALISTA MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista).
ese es el error de todos ellos, sin importer como tomen el PODER.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (19 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> bastante bien. major que muchisimos en estos tipos de foro. pero aun con deficiencia.
> NO EXISTE NADA PERFECTO. lo demas lo explicas muy bien. aunque aun no entiendes bien en que consiste EL METODO DIALECTICO
> te Saluda un marxista



El método dialectico para no coger la hoz y el martillo, sois unos gandules que os aprovecháis del analfabetismo de los pobres. Puta teoría para que pasaran hambre y pasarse al capitalismo. Que un norcoreano no se pueda comprar una moto o una tablet, quién es su emperador para decir que no tenga derecho a consumir lo que le dé la gana? por qué no pueden hacer turismo? viajar a cualquier país a pasar unos días de vacaciones? para fabricar toda su vida misiles nucleares, unos putos esclavos. Por qué no investigan en energías limpia y hacen coches que funcionen con agua para demostrar al mundo capitalistas que tienen un mundo mucho más avanzado? La sociedad avanzadas se demuestran con hechos y no con unos libros de más de 100 años que no sirven para nada en la naturaleza humana. Somos herederos de una historia y no entiendes nada , ni tú ni el gandul de Marx. EL ENTORNO de un mundo que va hacia la inteligencia artificial y robótica extinguiendo al proletariado, no pinta una mierda esos libros obsoletos. El dinero es lo que hace que la sociedad funcione junto con el capitalismo, la gente tiene derecho a que con su trabajo quiera gastar el dinero o ahorrar y ser propietario. La sociedad del mundo funciona con la oferta-demanda mucho más democrática que un emperador en nombre del comunismo diga como tienen que vivir la gente sin derecho a viajar fuera de
su país.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> El método dialectico para no coger la hoz y el martillo, sois unos gandules que os aprovecháis del analfabetismo de los pobres. Puta teoría para que pasaran hambre y pasarse al capitalismo. Que un norcoreano no se pueda comprar una moto o una tablet, quién es su emperador para decir que no tenga derecho a consumir lo que le dé la gana? por qué no pueden hacer turismo? viajar a cualquier país a pasar unos días de vacaciones? para fabricar toda su vida misiles nucleares, unos putos esclavos. Por qué no investigan en energías limpia y hacen coches que funcionen con agua para demostrar al mundo capitalistas que tienen un mundo mucho más avanzado? La sociedad avanzadas se demuestran con hechos y no con unos libros de más de 100 años que no sirven para nada en la naturaleza humana. Somos herederos de una historia y no entiendes nada , ni tú ni el gandul de Marx. EL ENTORNO de un mundo que va hacia la inteligencia artificial y robótica extinguiendo al proletariado, no pinta una mierda esos libros obsoletos. El dinero es lo que hace que la sociedad funcione junto con el capitalismo, la gente tiene derecho a que con su trabajo quiera gastar el dinero o ahorrar y ser propietario. La sociedad del mundo funciona con la oferta-demanda mucho más democrática que un emperador en nombre del comunismo diga como tienen que vivir la gente sin derecho a viajar fuera de
> su país.



como quieres que los NORCOREANOS SEAN LIBRES si tienen un AMO CAPITALISTA BURGUES DUEÑO DE TODO Y DE TODOS.
tu no crees que un amo y unico propietario puede hacer lo que quiera?
y todo eso pasa, porque no conocen FILOSOFIA MARXISTA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## estadounido (20 Sep 2018)

parserito dijo:


> No entiendo qué tiene que ver el comunismo con lo que planteas.
> 
> El comunismo tiene algunas cosas que no solo son buenas, sino que son de cajón y que mas tarde o mas temprano habrá que aplicar sino queremos desaparecer de la faz de la tierra.
> 
> Tambien lo que pasa es que el mundo en el que vivimos, es injusto en su naturaleza misma. Hay cosas para las que no existe una solucion perfecta con la que todo el mundo este contento. Ahi creo que reside el error de la gente, en escoger una ideologia, cuando lo mas sensato es coger las cosas buenas que tiene cada una.



Yo más bien diría que el mundo no es que sea injusto en su naturaleza, sino que la justicia es un concepto humano, y que la naturaleza es ajena a él. Por otra parte, si se establecen unas reglas del juego, cosa imprescindible si queremos jugar a algo, la justicia consiste en que se apliquen esas reglas.

Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo en que el problema son las ideólogias y el entusiasmo con que la gente acepta "paquetes" enteros y se identifca con ellos. Todos los fundamentalismos están muy alejados de la realidad.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Sep 2018)

estadounido dijo:


> Yo más bien diría que el mundo no es que sea injusto en su naturaleza, sino que la justicia es un concepto humano, y que la naturaleza es ajena a él. Por otra parte, si se establecen unas reglas del juego, cosa imprescindible si queremos jugar a algo, la justicia consiste en que se apliquen esas reglas.
> 
> Por lo demás estoy de acuerdo en que el problema son las ideólogias y el entusiasmo con que la gente acepta "paquetes" enteros y se identifca con ellos. Todos los fundamentalismos están muy alejados de la realidad.



viendolo asi, estas claro. pero como hablamos de comunismo y este es un SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION no se deberia hablar de IDEOLOGIAS sino de ECONOMIA.
como hay que organizarse economicamente para abolir EL CAPITAL y crear el comunismo.
no hay IDEOLOGIAS en los cambios de sistemas de produccion.
solo se crea, surge una VARIANTE ECONOMICA y esta crece CUANTITATIVAMENTE y ocurre el CAMBIO DE SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION.
asi explica marx como ocurrieron los cambios de sistemas de produccion.
te haz puesto a pensar, como nadie conoce quien o quienes han cambiado los sistemas de produccion, que conoce la humanidad?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Sep 2018)

¿Seguro que segun Marx habria un sistema de producción comunista? ¿No sería el comunismo el fin de los sistemas de producción?


----------



## cripton36 (20 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿Seguro que segun Marx habria un sistema de producción comunista? ¿No sería el comunismo el fin de los sistemas de producción?



no solo SEGURO, estoy convencido. con estudiar profundamente su obra maestra filosoficaEL CAPITAL, cualquiera lo verificaria.
el comunismo ( dicho por marx) seria el FIN DE LA HISTORIA con respect a como surgieron los sistemas de produccion.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Sep 2018)

Quizás el comunismo es el fin de la historia de los sistemas productivos porque, precisamente, ya no estaría esclavizado a ningún sistema productivo determinado, con todas sus posibles deficiencias, contradicciones y limitaciones.

En fin, que para el socialismo científico de Marx el comunismo no sería ningún sistema... pq no implicaria ninguna organización humana para producir e intercambiar cosas (estado, empresas, instituciones, clases sociales, etc).

Pensar el comunismo como un sistema económico social es más del socialismo utópico.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Quizás el comunismo es el fin de la historia de los sistemas productivos porque, precisamente, ya no estaría esclavizado a ningún sistema productivo determinado, con todas sus posibles deficiencias, contradicciones y limitaciones.
> 
> En fin, que para el socialismo científico de Marx el comunismo no sería ningún sistema... pq no implicaria ninguna organización humana para producir e intercambiar cosas (estado, empresas, instituciones, clases sociales, etc).
> 
> Pensar el comunismo como un sistema económico social es más del socialismo utópico.



se equivoca, ni hay tal SOCIALISMO NI EL SOCIALISMO ES CIENTIFICO.
MARX llamo SOCIALISMO CIENTIFICO a su explicacion DIALECTICA de como se crean los sistemas de produccion , en burla a los socialistas utopicos de su epoca ( fourier, owen) porque estos hacian experimentos COMUNALES tipos sectas , sin tener en cuenta que los sistemas de produccion ( como todo) surgen mediantes PROCESOS DIALECTICOS CON UNA VARIANTE ECONOMICA.
por eso yo clasifico a los IZQUIERDISTAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS de hoy que toman el poder y comienzan hacer experimentos sociales, ( socialismos de todos los siglos) tal como los UTOPICOS DE LA ERA DE MARX Y ENGELS

NOTA; si lees detenidamente el libro DE EL SOCIALISMO CIENTIFICO AL UTOPICO veras lo que explico

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Sep 2018)

¿Ah, si? ¿Cómo será entonces el sistema productivo en el comunismo según Marx? ¿Donde lo explica y detalla?

En cualquier caso, los socialistas exigen eliminar las clases sociales mientras se ponen ellos mismos como jefes y caciques de este nuevo sistema social.


----------



## Sunwukung (20 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> En que los patrones de consumo varían. Un mes me apetece yogur, y otro opto por consumir higos, y otro por consumir más papaya.
> 
> Ningún funcionario puede prever las condiciones cambiantes de la demanda -que es flexible-, por lo que una oferta rígida termina por ser ineficiente.
> 
> Pero las deficiencias del comunismo van mucho más allá de los errores en la planificación central. Esencialmente, elimina los estímulos para progresar, y fomenta los estímulos más perversos como trabajar menos dado que todos vamos a cobrar lo mismo.



lo de los estímulos se resuelve con una buena ética del trabajo (los niños en algunos aspectos la tienen de forma natural, aquello que les interesa lo hacen poniendo todo su empeño).

Para mí, lo que aporta el comunismo es la idea de que es necesario planificar a nivel central en una medida a determinar, porque si el mercado es absolutamente libre, tiende al monopolio, puesto que no a todos les va a ir igual de bien y a los que les va bien, hacen lo posible, legal o no, para que siga siendo así indefinidamente.

Ni una cosa ni la otra, el justo medio, como en tantas cosas, es lo óptimo.

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 17:53 ----------

de todas formas lo que hay más que capitalismo, que también, lo que hay es una plutocracia. Subvenciones e inversiones estatales las han hecho y las hacen todos los estados capitalistas, y sin ellas, a tomar por culo la industria, en todas partes.

Lo que deja claro que algo de planificación central debe existir.

Pero no tanto que ahogue al pequeño empresario, que es a fin de cuantos el que da la mayoría del empleo.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿Ah, si? ¿Cómo será entonces el sistema productivo en el comunismo según Marx? ¿Donde lo explica y detalla?
> 
> En cualquier caso, los socialistas exigen eliminar las clases sociales mientras se ponen ellos mismos como jefes y caciques de este nuevo sistema social.



1- es facil deducirlo de la filosofia marxista. es un Sistema de produccion con base economica en las CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) pero no se debe impresionar por lo DE COMUNA, porque a cualquier cosa llaman COMUNA.
segun marx su filosofia fue creada para obreros con un minimo de SEXTO GRADo. claro todos sabemos que mientras mas se multiplica el ser humano, mas reducido se hace el cerebro. creo que esa es la razon que muchos hoy con titulus, no puedan encontrarlo
2- claro, por dos razones.
a- las CLASES SOCIALES se eliminant tan pronto se elimina uno de los DOS CONTRARIOS. los socialistas eliminant a los capitalistas burgueses, pero no tocan nada mas, porque ellos son capitalistas burgueses.
sabes? eso viene desde la equivocada interpretacion LENINISTA sobre la frase de MARX; el CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism) es la antesala de el comunismo.
b- porque los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas ( copiadores leninistas) creen que eliminando a los BURGUESES CAPITALISTAS, acaban con el capitalism. ese es su cuento para seguir EXPROPIANDO DESDE EL ESTADO A TODOS Y TODO.
LA ELIMINACION DE UNA DE LAS CLASES SOCIALES, NO ELIMINA EL CAPITAL
CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DE EL VALOR. los socialistas siempre han sido REFORMISTAS CAPITALISTAS. mientras el mARXISMO SIEMPRE HA SIDO ABOLICIONISTA
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 20-sep-2018 at 17:14 ----------




Sunwukung dijo:


> lo de los estímulos se resuelve con una buena ética del trabajo (los niños en algunos aspectos la tienen de forma natural, aquello que les interesa lo hacen poniendo todo su empeño).
> 
> Para mí, lo que aporta el comunismo es la idea de que es necesario planificar a nivel central en una medida a determinar, porque si el mercado es absolutamente libre, tiende al monopolio, puesto que no a todos les va a ir igual de bien y a los que les va bien, hacen lo posible, legal o no, para que siga siendo así indefinidamente.
> 
> ...



la PLANIFICACION CENTRAL es una categoria de EL CAPITAL sin ella no puede vivir.
los reformistas capitalistas socialistas, la usan como control y dominio absoluto
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Sep 2018)

Perdona, pero eso de las comunas no es la organización comunista en Marx sino la organización que se adoptaría durante la dictadura del proletariado. El comunismo vendría luego disolviendo estas comunas... Y cualquier forma de organización. ¿O no es así!?


----------



## cripton36 (20 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Perdona, pero eso de las comunas no es la organización comunista en Marx sino la organización que se adoptaría durante la dictadura del proletariado. El comunismo vendría luego disolviendo estas comunas... Y cualquier forma de organización. ¿O no es así!?



claro, supuestamente se comenzarian a crear tan pronto el proletariado tome EL PODER. pero esas COMUNAS ( CBS) serian las que conformarian la estructura e infraestructura de todo el Sistema de produccion comunista.
el comunismo no podria dissolver lo que le da vida, su existencia.
comunismo viene de vida comunal.
como identificas que al gobierno ha llegado alguien que ama a los trabajadores? cuando veas que comienzan estructural la Sociedad en CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) algo muy facil que se lograria ( dependiendo el tamaño de el pais y cantidad de habitants de 3 a 5 años maximo.

PREGUNTA; a que llama usted COMUNA y como visualiza o imagina las que yo menciono?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Sep 2018)

Creo que aun mezclas dos estadios, la dictadura del proletariado y el comunismo. Yo entiendo que el comunismo, en Marx, es ir un paso aún más allá de estas comunas, es un disolverlas después de haber puesto toda la producción al alcance de todo el mundo. En las comunas aún existe algo de trabajo y por consiguiente, de planificación.

Pero el estadio (que no estado) comunista es el fin de las organizaciones o sistemas productivos, y por tanto de las propias comunas. Entonces, el mismo proletariado desaparece, como desaparece la burguesía; solo hay individuos que por fin viven dignamente. El trabajo ha muerto.

En efecto, en este estadio hiper industrializado llamado comunismo por Marx ya No hay que planificar nada por producir pq la capacidad de producir es tan desarrollada y automatizada que simplemente se da cuando se necesita. De aquí el ejemplo que sacó el mismo Marx sobre el comunismo: por la mañana uno puede irse a fabricar unos zapatos a su gusto, mientras por la tarde edita un libro


----------



## cripton36 (20 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Creo que aun mezclas dos estadios, la dictadura del proletariado y el comunismo. Yo entiendo que el comunismo, en Marx, es ir un paso aún más allá de estas comunas, es un disolverlas después de haber puesto toda la producción al alcance de todo el mundo. En las comunas aún existe algo de trabajo y por consiguiente, de planificación.
> 
> Pero el estadio (que no estado) comunista es el fin de las organizaciones o sistemas productivos, y por tanto de las propias comunas. Entonces, el mismo proletariado desaparece, como desaparece la burguesía; solo hay individuos que por fin viven dignamente. El trabajo ha muerto.
> 
> En efecto, en este estadio hiper industrializado llamado comunismo por Marx ya No hay que planificar nada por producir pq la capacidad de producir es tan desarrollada y automatizada que simplemente se da cuando se necesita. De aquí el ejemplo que sacó el mismo Marx sobre el comunismo: por la mañana uno puede irse a fabricar unos zapatos a su gusto, mientras por la tarde edita un libro



LA DICTADURA DE EL PROLETARIADO comienza tan pronto se toma EL PODER ( period de transicion) dentro de esa dictadura es que se comienza a crear la estructura e infraestructura con las ruinas de el capitalism.
no sueñes con eso de SUPERPRODUCCION, porque dentro de la esfera de EL CAPITALISMO nunca se produce en DEMASIA.
por que?
porque el capitalism produce para satisfacer las necesidades de un MERCADO y este se compone de las personas que tengan PODER ADQUISITIVO. NO DE TODA LA POBLACION.
la frase marxista; CUANDO LA PRODUCCION CORRA COMO EL AGUA EN LOS RIOS, se distribuira SEGUN SU CAPACIDAD SEGUN SUS NECESIDADES. no se logra DENTRO DE EL CAPITALISMO, porque este tiene como limite y traba, EL MERCADO. eso se logra cuando se liberen las FUERZAS PRODUCTIVAS Y SE ELIMINE EL MERCADO. entonces el unico limite para producir, seria la CAPACIDAD DE ALMACENAMIENTO.
por otro lado, lo que hace mas eficiente y logra poner al hombre en equilibrio con la naturaleza. es precisamente la estructura y organizacion comunal de el Sistema de produccion comunista.

NOTA; no das respuesta a mis pregunta y no se a que COMUNAS O IMAGEN DE COMUNAS TE REFIERES.
a las que me refiero, ya ahora mismo, el capitalism las esta empezando a construir. claro que no lo hace con intencion de crear el comunismo. lo hace para obtener mas ganancias por la misma cantidad de terreno y elementos de construccion.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Jose (20 Sep 2018)

no funciona porque no es ninguna buena idea.
Vete a cuba a verlo de primera mano.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Sep 2018)

Jose dijo:


> no funciona porque no es ninguna buena idea.
> Vete a cuba a verlo de primera mano.



otro despistao. en cuba existe CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista ) NO COMUNISMO.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Jose (20 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> otro despistao. en cuba existe CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista ) NO COMUNISMO.
> te Saluda un marxista



No funciona, porque es desmotivador a más no poder para el individuo.
El capital son horas de trabajo acumuladas,
Te saluda un capitalista.
Saludos,


----------



## cripton36 (20 Sep 2018)

Jose dijo:


> No funciona, porque es desmotivador a más no poder para el individuo.
> El capital son horas de trabajo acumuladas,
> Te saluda un capitalista.
> Saludos,



claro que es DESMOTIVADOR y cualquier cosa que se te ocurra. MENOS COMUNISMO.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Sep 2018)

Cripton36. Hombre, Marx expone que las contradicciones internas del capitalismo lo llevan a ir sufrienfo una serie de profundas crisis hasta qué colapsa. Estas crisis, dice, son causadas precisamente por la sobreproducción.

El sistema capitalista genera segun Marx sobreproducción... Y es precisamente esta capacidad productiva ociosa, la que pasaría a ser gestionada por las comunas durante el periodo de dictadura del proletariado. Por eso se entiende que la dictadura aún no es comunismo, dado que aún se está gestionando la producción. 

El comunismo llegaria, pues, cuando las condiciones productivas fueran tan desarrolladas que no se precisase ya de gestión, planificación, etc. Por eso digo que el comunismo, para Marx, no parece ser ningún sistema social o economico-productivo, sino un estadio evolutivo muy peculiar.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cripton36. Hombre, Marx expone que las contradicciones internas del capitalismo lo llevan a ir sufrienfo una serie de profundas crisis hasta qué colapsa. Estas crisis, dice, son causadas precisamente por la sobreproducción.
> 
> El sistema capitalista genera segun Marx sobreproducción... Y es precisamente esta capacidad productiva ociosa, la que pasaría a ser gestionada por las comunas durante el periodo de dictadura del proletariado. Por eso se entiende que la dictadura aún no es comunismo, dado que aún se está gestionando la producción.
> 
> El comunismo llegaria, pues, cuando las condiciones productivas fueran tan desarrolladas que no se precisase ya de gestión, planificación, etc. Por eso digo que el comunismo, para Marx, no parece ser ningún sistema social o economico-productivo, sino un estadio evolutivo muy peculiar.



pues no se de donde sacas eso, porque el capitalism PRODUCE PARA SATISFACER NECESIDADES DE EL MERCADO. no para las necesidades directa de el total de la poblacion.
la dictadura proletaria es necesaria durante su PERIODO DE TRANSICION , como forma de contencion porque los burgueses querran regresar al pasado y al uso de EL CAPITAL.
una vez creada toda la estructura e infraestructura de el nuevo Sistema de produccion, se restablece la DEMOCRACIA COMUNISTA
LA PLANIFICACION es parte de el Sistema de produccion capitalista. el comunismo es un Sistema de produccion sencillo que consiste en PRODUCIR-CONSUMIR sin la TRINIDAD COMERCIAL ( productor-comerciante-consumidor)
no se trata de DISTRIBUCION como creen los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, se trata de ESTRUCTURA E INFRAESTRUCTURA.
te repito; LA SOBREPRODUCCION SOLO SE LOGRA, CUANDO QUEDEN COMPLETAMENTE LIBRE LAS FUERZAS PRODUCTIVAS.
el capitalism padece de CRISIS CICLICAS porque produce para el Mercado y cuando este se satura, se paraliza. SIN MERCADO NO HUBIERA LIMITE A LA PRODUCCION
el capitalism NUNCA COLAPSARA POR SI SOLO. lo cambiamos o quienes colapsaremos seremos nosotros.
dijo MARX; abolimos el capitalism o regresamos a la epoca de la rueca y el telar
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Sep 2018)

Bueno lo saco de entender qué quiere decir, en el fondo, Marx cuando habla de que el COMUNISMO implicará tratar al hombre, y al trabajo humano en general, como un fin en sí mismo y no como un instrumento (esto es herencia directa de Kant y su moral e implica una serie de razonamientos y prejuicios sobre como es la realidad). 

Mira, sólo con googlear "*comunismo marx"* encuentro como primera referencia este artículo que dice lo mismo que yo expongo, pero con más detalle:https://marxismocritico.com/2017/11/29/el-comunismo-de-marx-como-una-asociacion-de-individuos-libres-una-revision/ ; 

Sí, es un poco largo, pero si os agobia leerlo podéis ir directo a la conclusión final que adjunto aquí:


Spoiler



Notas concluyentes


El comunismo tal como fue entendido por Marx es frecuentemente considerado como la erradicación de la propiedad privada con el objetivo de implantar la estatización o una economía planificada. Sin embargo, como vimos, la esencia del comunismo para Marx son las AIL, las cuales se centran en tres componentes claves, a saber: libertad, individualidad y asociación. Los principales componentes de una AIL ya han ido emergiendo a medida que se desarrolla el modo de producción capitalista. Esta reformulación del comunismo como AIL ayuda a enriquecer la clásica visión del marxismo clásico sobre el socialismo entendido como la “auto-emancipación de la clase obrera” o “socialismo desde abajo”.

Sin embargo, las AIL de Marx en el comunismo temprano presentan algunas contradicciones en relación a que aún son coordinadas por el cálculo del tiempo de trabajo y la economía del tiempo; lo que se supone debería ser superado en el comunismo desarrollado a medida a que la tendencia hacia la abolición del trabajo se torne real y efectiva. Priorizar una versión de las AIL marxianas, tal como el modelo de planificación participativa basada en el cálculo del tiempo de trabajo, en tanto el único comunismo posible, corre el riesgo de volver a una suerte de proudhonismo, cuestión que por sí sola contradice la visión de Marx del comunismo desarrollado. Por tanto, es necesario concebir a las AIL como un modelo abierto, en vez de un modelo final para la historia, a la vez de promover la transición hacia el comunismo desarrollado, universalizando la tendencia para con la abolición del trabajo.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno lo saco de entender qué quiere decir, en el fondo, Marx cuando habla de que el COMUNISMO implicará tratar al hombre, y al trabajo humano en general, como un fin en sí mismo y no como un instrumento (esto es herencia directa de Kant y su moral e implica una serie de razonamientos y prejuicios sobre como es la realidad).
> 
> Mira, sólo con googlear "*comunismo marx"* encuentro como primera referencia este artículo que dice lo mismo que yo expongo, pero con más detalle:https://marxismocritico.com/2017/11/29/el-comunismo-de-marx-como-una-asociacion-de-individuos-libres-una-revision/ ;
> 
> ...



lo leere, pero NUNCA utilizo informacion de las redes y aparatos de informacion capitalista. no conozco una, que no desvirtue o tergiverse la filosofia marxista.
con tan solo leer el SPOILER ya me convenci de lo que encontrare en el otro articulo de 2017.
lo leo y vuelvo, pero es muy dificil encontrar algo derecho
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (21 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> pues no se de donde sacas eso, porque el capitalism PRODUCE PARA SATISFACER NECESIDADES DE EL MERCADO. no para las necesidades directa de el total de la poblacion.
> la dictadura proletaria es necesaria durante su PERIODO DE TRANSICION , como forma de contencion porque los burgueses querran regresar al pasado y al uso de EL CAPITAL.
> una vez creada toda la estructura e infraestructura de el nuevo Sistema de produccion, se restablece la DEMOCRACIA COMUNISTA
> LA PLANIFICACION es parte de el Sistema de produccion capitalista. el comunismo es un Sistema de produccion sencillo que consiste en PRODUCIR-CONSUMIR sin la TRINIDAD COMERCIAL ( productor-comerciante-consumidor)
> ...



Resumen, la dictadura es necesaria...

Por eso jamás de los jamases triunfará el marxismo y será combatido por quienes valoramos la libertad del individuo.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Sep 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Resumen, la dictadura es necesaria...
> 
> Por eso jamás de los jamases triunfará el marxismo y será combatido por quienes valoramos la libertad del individuo.



Seguramente ésta sea, en general, la parte que más haya seducido del comunismo de Marx. Esta destrucción del status quo por parte del lumpen que se autojustifica moralmente como los buenos y justos (Nietzsche lo explica muy bien en su genealogia de la moral, capítulo primero)... Sí, cualquiera movido por el odio y el resentimiento contra los que viven felizmente en la sociedad capitalista se ve seducido por el olor a pólvora de la revolución comunista.

Pero siendo equitativos y visto la situación teórica en perspectiva, la implantación de las comunas, o asociaciones de individuos libres, no tiene porqué venir a través de una revolución típica del s.XIX, un rompimiento violento y sanguinario; puede venir como un paso más del capitalismo mercantilista, una mutación suave y prolongada, causada precisamente por su desarrollo tecnológico-industrial. Un ejemplo de ello quizás seria, actualmente, la proliferación de "asociaciones" de usuarios de cualqueir cosa/servicio (el coche, la bici, una habitación, etc) compartiéndolo a través de las app. Si esto se va desarrollando podría hacer cambiar de raíz la economía mercantilista de los últimos 250 años. ¿Quién se quejaría entonces si se trata de un proceso gradual, no disruptivo ni violento, sino en muchos aspectos más beneficioso?


Pero este es un tema difícil de tratar aquí para mí.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Seguramente ésta sea, en general, la parte que más haya seducido del comunismo de Marx. Esta destrucción del status quo por parte del lumpen que se autojustifica moralmente como los buenos y justos (Nietzsche lo explica muy bien en su genealogia de la moral, capítulo primero)... Sí, cualquiera movido por el odio y el resentimiento contra los que viven felizmente en la sociedad capitalista se ve seducido por el olor a pólvora de la revolución comunista.
> 
> Pero siendo equitativos y visto la situación teórica en perspectiva, la implantación de las comunas, o asociaciones de individuos libres, no tiene porqué venir a través de una revolución típica del s.XIX, un rompimiento violento y sanguinario; puede venir como un paso más del capitalismo mercantilista, una mutación suave y prolongada, causada precisamente por su desarrollo tecnológico-industrial. Un ejemplo de ello quizás seria, actualmente, la proliferación de "asociaciones" de usuarios de cualqueir cosa/servicio (el coche, la bici, una habitación, etc) compartiéndolo a través de las app. Si esto se va desarrollando podría hacer cambiar de raíz la economía mercantilista de los últimos 250 años. ¿Quién se quejaría entonces si se trata de un proceso gradual, no disruptivo ni violento, sino en muchos aspectos más beneficioso?
> 
> ...



exactamente de ese modo yo lo veo.

NOTA; al rato te doy mi opinion de las conclusions de el japones.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Sep 2018)

Los efectos macroeconómicos de las reformas impositivas: nueva evidencia para España

En la figura 2.1 puede observarse el resultado de dicha estimación. Después de un aumento de los impuestos equivalente al 1% del PIB, la actividad económica caería un 1,3% después de 4 trimestres


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Sep 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Los efectos macroeconómicos de las reformas impositivas: nueva evidencia para España
> 
> En la figura 2.1 puede observarse el resultado de dicha estimación. Después de un aumento de los impuestos equivalente al 1% del PIB, la actividad económica caería un 1,3% después de 4 trimestres



Interesante gráfica, pero en principio Marx no estaba de acuerdo con los impuestos. Los impuestos serían según Marx un robo de capital al trabajador por parte del capitalismo de Estado burgués.

Es curioso, señores; en principio Marx para nada contempla lo que sí preocupa tanto a la socialdemocracia europea, al socialismo democrático burgués por así decirlo: la solidariad "social" para con los incapaces e improductivos (enfermos, viejos, inútiles, etc) ¡En Marx no aparece semejante solidaridad (altruismo) social! 

Fijaros, pues, como no parece que para Marx el socialismo deba ser una ONG que quite productividad/riqueza a los trabajadores para dársela a los que no trabajan ni producen ¡Todo lo contrario! El comunismo es un establecer que el trabajador debe recibir todo "el trabajo" que produce para él y nadie se lo puede quitar -_ni tan solo él mismo se lo puede quitar de encima comercializando esta cantidad de "trabajo"ienso:_.

Esta reflexión me ha hecho pensar acerca del socialismo buenista y de índole onegetera que ha imperado en occidente durante décadas, que ha hinchado a impuestos a la raza productiva a fin de promover una raza improductiva de individuos.... Interesante. Aún se podría usar el marxismo para luchar contra los impuestos, los socialmente solidarios y los improductivos ¡Qué vueltas da la vida!::


----------



## cripton36 (21 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Bueno lo saco de entender qué quiere decir, en el fondo, Marx cuando habla de que el COMUNISMO implicará tratar al hombre, y al trabajo humano en general, como un fin en sí mismo y no como un instrumento (esto es herencia directa de Kant y su moral e implica una serie de razonamientos y prejuicios sobre como es la realidad).
> 
> Mira, sólo con googlear "*comunismo marx"* encuentro como primera referencia este artículo que dice lo mismo que yo expongo, pero con más detalle:https://marxismocritico.com/2017/11/29/el-comunismo-de-marx-como-una-asociacion-de-individuos-libres-una-revision/ ;
> 
> ...



hola LOCODEREMATE;

el japones esta bastante bien, me dio gusto haberlo leido, es de los pocos casi correcto que he visto hasta el dia de hoy
1- saca la AIL de la AIT
2- reconoce que el LENINISMO, no es comunismo y que LENIN fue un charlatan
3- tiene ciertos conceptos, no muy claros, pero no los tergiversa.
4- reconoce dos fases en la creacion de el comunismo ( parecido a los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas de hoy)
5- me dio la impression que no sabe que MARX reconoce al CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO( leninismo) , pero de una manera totalmente diferente a LENIN

despues de esto, entiendo tu equivocacion, de que el COMUNISMO ELIMINA EL TRABAJO.
yo deduje las CBS de las palabras de MARX comunas de bienes y servicios. que es parecido a lo que dedujo el japones como AIL
contrariamente al japones, yo descubri todos esos errores y cree un PROYECTO PRACTICO MARXISTA. no solo interprete la filosofia marxista
es un error lo de los vales como pago en la primera fase o comunismo en sus primeros pasos, porque eso niega que los trabajadores son los unicos dueños.
se que esto se dice mucho, por la creencia que en la primera fase, la Sociedad aun no produce en DEMASIA. pero eso es un error, porque la estructura en CBS racionaliza al maximo los recursos de la naturaleza.
un ejemplo ( no se si lo entenderas)
en el capitalism se producen CUBIERTOS PARA COMER, para cada celula economica ( economia domestica, mas restaurants) es obvio que si solo existieran restaurants, los CUBIERTOS SOBRARIAN Y podriamos parar la fabrica o crear otros diseños de lujos, para reemplazarlos.
no se si me copias, espero tus dudas
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## EXTOUAREG (21 Sep 2018)

Por donde pasa la ideología podemita no vuelve a crecer la hierba, el comunismo es tan mierdero que ni los alemanes consiguieron que funcionara, cosa que no pasó con el nacionalsocialismo, durante la RDA salía la pobre gente huyendo como ratas de Berlín jugándose la vida, e incluso muriendo en el intento de saltar el muro o cruzar el río Spree.


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> hola LOCODEREMATE;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Cómo entiende Marx el capitalismo monopolista de estado? 

De todas formas, cripton36, sigo pensado que Marx postulaba un comunismo desarrollado después de haber pasado una expansiva fase de CBS o AIL, en la cual, durante un cierto período de tiempo, estaría organizando y desarrollando con su esfuerzo conjunto una tejido productivo brutal, libre y autosuficiente. Sería entonces, bajo este sustrato hiperproductivo, cuando se alzaría el auténtico Comunismo o Comunismo desarrolado ¡El fin de la historia productiva! El trabajo (como un medio para cubrir las necesidades individuales y sociales) por fin desaparecería, y con él cualquier forma de planificación. Entonces, de repente, los hombres vivirían, ya sí, como fines en sí mismos.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> ¿Cómo entiende Marx el capitalismo monopolista de estado?
> 
> De todas formas, cripton36, sigo pensado que Marx postulaba un comunismo desarrollado después de haber pasado una expansiva fase de CBS o AIL, en la cual, durante un cierto período de tiempo, estaría organizando y desarrollando con su esfuerzo conjunto una tejido productivo brutal, libre y autosuficiente. Sería entonces, bajo este sustrato hiperproductivo, cuando se alzaría el auténtico Comunismo o Comunismo desarrolado ¡El fin de la historia productiva! El trabajo (como un medio para cubrir las necesidades individuales y sociales) por fin desaparecería, y con él cualquier forma de planificación. Entonces, de repente, los hombres vivirían, ya sí, como fines en sí mismos.



no estoy de acuerdo, porque el comunismo es un Sistema de produccion postcapitalista desarrollado. los trabajadores solo tienen que tomar el poder y crear la estructura e infraestructura, para poder distribuir directamente sin necesidad de dinero, bancos, comercios, valores, precios ni siquiera con el vale que dice el japones.
si marx ya para 1850 decia; LOS CONDICIONES OBJETIVAS ESTAN DADAS. hoy sobran

tu pregunta.
la concentracion de capital que realiza el capitalism que lleva a los burgueses capitalistas ASOCIARSE EN MONOPOLIOS lleva a muchos abusos y a la larga el ESTADO se hace cargo, para evitar descontento politico y porque en la forma de monopolies al estado ( politicos) les seria facil administrar la economia.
esto fue a lo que marx llamaba CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism) que seria tarea de los POLITICOS CAPITALISTAS. ( en paises desarrollados)
en este period no existen CLASES SOCIALES pero si una DICTADURA CAPITALISTA. supuestamente los pueblos de los paises desarrollados se sublevarian e inmediatamente comenzarian a crear el comunismo.
a esto es a lo que MARX llamo; LA ANTESALA DE EL COMUNISMO.

LENIN cometio muchos errores, que los marxistas ortodoxos alemanes de su epoca le criticaron. pero LENIN en vez de reconocer sus errores, arremetio contra los marxista y tergiverso la filosofia marxista.
por eso a esa porqueria de SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA le dicen comunismo.
al CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO llega el capitalism por su propio peso. igual que llegara el comunismo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo, porque el comunismo es un Sistema de produccion postcapitalista desarrollado. los trabajadores solo tienen que tomar el poder y crear la estructura e infraestructura, para poder distribuir directamente sin necesidad de dinero, bancos, comercios, valores, precios ni siquiera con el vale que dice el japones.
> si marx ya para 1850 decia; LOS CONDICIONES OBJETIVAS ESTAN DADAS. hoy sobran
> 
> tu pregunta.
> ...



Interesante... Es cierto que Marx ya decía apreciar objetivamente el fin del capitalismo a mediados del siglo.xix, pero, pregunto, ¿si no se dio entonces acaso no es porque la supuesta interpretación objetiva del capitalismo de Marx era bastante miope y subjetiva? A fin de cuentas para Marx el fin del capitalismo, y el posterior desarrollo del comunismo, no seria una posibilidad social mas, como cualquier otra que se pudiera dar, sino el destino inexorable de los acontecimientos productivos. Hipótesis que no comparto para nada.

Dicho esto, no entiendo mucho esa tradicional lucha feroz contra el capitalismo u otras ideologías(el fascismo por ejemplo) en pos del comunismo, si el comunismo estaria destinado a imponerse por la supuesta propia dinámica de la historia. Más que luchar habría que tomarselo con calma y esperar. 

Esta sed de guerra, de revuelta, de destrucción típica de los revolucionarios denota, pienso yo, poca confianza hacia el futuro y mucho miedo a que no suceda lo que se desea que suceda. Por eso se lucha.... En general, solo se lucha ante la incertidumbre del futuro.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Interesante... Es cierto que Marx ya decía apreciar objetivamente el fin del capitalismo a mediados del siglo.xix, pero, pregunto, ¿si no se dio entonces acaso no es porque la supuesta interpretación objetiva del capitalismo de Marx era bastante miope y subjetiva? A fin de cuentas para Marx el fin del capitalismo, y el posterior desarrollo del comunismo, no seria una posibilidad social mas, como cualquier otra que se pudiera dar, sino el destino inexorable de los acontecimientos productivos. Hipótesis que no comparto para nada.
> 
> Dicho esto, no entiendo mucho esa tradicional lucha feroz contra el capitalismo u otras ideologías(el fascismo por ejemplo) en pos del comunismo, si el comunismo estaria destinado a imponerse por la supuesta propia dinámica de la historia. Más que luchar habría que tomarselo con calma y esperar.
> 
> Esta sed de guerra, de revuelta, de destrucción típica de los revolucionarios denota, pienso yo, poca confianza hacia el futuro y mucho miedo a que no suceda lo que se desea que suceda. Por eso se lucha.... En general, solo se lucha ante la incertidumbre del futuro.



te vuelvo a repetir. EL FIN DE EL CAPITALISMO NUNCA LLEGARA HASTA QUE LOS PUEBLOS LO CAMBIEN POR EL COMUNISMO.
que es el CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism) en cualquier pais?
la lucha entre capitalistas burgueses del tercermundo contra los capitalistas burgueses del primer mundo. nadie esta forzando la ABOLICION DE EL CAPITALISMO. toda la retorica demagogica de los que crean el CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism) como apelar al pATRIOTISMO, NACIONALISMO, CULTURALISMO, ECT ECT es solo para MANIPULAR A LOS PUEBLOS.
el capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism) no puede sobrevivir mientras las demas naciones practiquen el CAPITALISMO LIBRE. pero el capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism) de el primer mundo es EL ULTIMO SUSPIRO, LA ULTIMA TABLA DE SUPERVIVENCIA DE EL CAPITALISMO.
porque cuando se vean en la necesidad de refugiarse en el estado, es porque ya estan perdidos.
los SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION NO COLAPSAN, lo cambian los pueblos cuando ya no es redituable, cuando las ganancias no son meritorias.
por esa razon nos cambiamos de el ESCLAVISMO AL FEUDALISMO Y DE ESTE AL CAPITALISMO Y DE ESTE AL COMUNISMO.
lo que quizo decir MARX es que ya existian condiciones materiales para ABOLIR EL CAPITALISMO, y se dio a la tarea de organizarlo POLITICAMENTE cometiendo muchos errores. esas condiciones materiales hoy existen mucho mas, pero hay que esperar que el proletariado vean las ventajas de ASOCIARSE EN CBS, que aun , no se ha creado ninguna, porque los que se llaman POLITICOS DE IZQUIERDAS son capitalistas ventajistas.
por eso cuando vez que toma la prisidencia uno de ellos, no toman ni una medida en direccion de la ABOLICION DE EL CAPITAL.NOTA; como no me respondes sobre tu ideas de CBS O comunas de bienes y servicios, te dare un tips.
son viviendas donde viviremos todos con todos los servicios que temenos hoy en casa SOCIALIZADOS. esto es necesario para LIBERAL DEFINITIVAMENTE A LAS MUJERES y se conviertan en entes politicos a la par de el hombre.
son imprescindibles, para poder eliminar el dinero, los bancos, ect ect. de manera que salimos de nuestras viviendas CBS y vamos al trabajo y cuando regresamos disfrutaremos de el fruto integro de nuestra fuerza de trabajo.
NO SON CENTROS DE PRODUCCION
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (21 Sep 2018)

Después de leer lo que cuentas cripton36 que sería el cbs, perdona, he pensado en los campos de trabajo nazis; pq de hecho consistía en una inmensa comuna dedicada a trabajar; eso sí, para los nazis.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Sep 2018)

desheredado dijo:


> No es mi campo pero me voy a permitir tres apuntes:
> 1) El comunismo nunca ha existido en la práctica. Solo evoluciones de la dictadura del proletariado ('socialismo realmente existente' lo tienen llamado). La élite surgida de la revolución debía apartarse en algún momento. ..pero nunca lo hace. Al no existir una experiencia histórica efectiva de desposeer a los burgueses para crear un sistema sin clases, no llego a imaginar como podría tener esto lugar. No digo que sea imposible, pero sí que nadie tiene claro cómo.
> 2) No hay que confundir comunismo con planificación central. Que los medios de producción no pertenezcan a una clase dominante no implica que haya un planificador central. De hecho si la URSS no cayó antes es porque existía una seria diferencia entre la realidad oficial y la real, en la que los responsables de unidades productivas se buscaban la vida al margen de las instrucciones oficiales (haciendo trueques con otras unidades para alcanzar sus objetivos...añadiendo distancia a lo que el planificador creía que pasaba y lo que realmente pasaba). Cabe pensar en opciones no centralizadas, con mayor democracia económica que en el capitalismo, planteamientos cooperativistas por ejemplo. La planificación centralizada es mala a muchos niveles, pero no la única opción
> 3) Leed a Schumpeter . Capitalismo, Socialismo, Democracia sigue siendo interesante setenta años después



1- ni siquiera EVOLUCIONES DE LA DICTADURA DE EL PROLETARIADO.
POR QUE?
porque hasta ahora quienes han tomado el poder ha sido los partidos politicos capitalistas. nunca ha llegado el proletariado a ser propietario.
2-la URSS ca yo porque estaba condenada a eso. tan pronto se agoto el margen de maniobra economica. el Sistema politico colapso.
EL SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado ES UNA ABERRACION DE EL SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION CAPITALISTA LIBRE. ha este le es INHERENTE LA LIBERTAD DE TODO TIPO. sin LIBERTAD, no produce, no progresa, se consume asi mismo y colapsa.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 21-sep-2018 at 22:25 ----------




Locoderemate dijo:


> Después de leer lo que cuentas cripton36 que sería el cbs, perdona, he pensado en los campos de trabajo nazis; pq de hecho consistía en una inmensa comuna dedicada a trabajar; eso sí, para los nazis.



pues eso me demuestra a mi, QUE NO ENTENDISTE ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA DE EL CONCEPTO CBS.
solo te di una explicacion sencilla, para darte una idea.
como te dije eso, Tambien te puedo decir que seran HOTELES CINCO ESTRELLAS. seguramente no me lo creeras. NO ES CIERTO?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lefri (21 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> En que los patrones de consumo varían. Un mes me apetece yogur, y otro opto por consumir higos, y otro por consumir más papaya.
> 
> Ningún funcionario puede prever las condiciones cambiantes de la demanda -que es flexible-, por lo que una oferta rígida termina por ser ineficiente.
> 
> Pero las deficiencias del comunismo van mucho más allá de los errores en la planificación central. Esencialmente, elimina los estímulos para progresar, y fomenta los estímulos más perversos como trabajar menos dado que todos vamos a cobrar lo mismo.



Exacto. Por ese motivo el comunismo lleva al hambre, la miseria y la muerte.

De hecho es la ideología más asesina de la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Sep 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Exacto. Por ese motivo el comunismo lleva al hambre, la miseria y la muerte.
> 
> De hecho es la ideología más asesina de la historia de la humanidad.



otro trasnochado que no lee el tema y viene que el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) es comunista y el lo conoce bien.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Señormerigueder (22 Sep 2018)

Comunismo, capitalismo. Todo tiene fecha de caducidad y hay que reinventar o en su defecto, crear movimientos nuevos.
Creo.


----------



## Plutarko (22 Sep 2018)

Todos los sistemas políticos/económicos en la teoría son cojonudos y funcionan de puta madre.
En la práctica se encuentran con los defectos inherentes del ser humano y fracasan estrepitosamente. TODOS.


----------



## Mineroblanco (22 Sep 2018)

En China el gobierno planifica la economía y gran parte de las empresas son de propiedad privada. Es decir, que el capitalismo no es incompatible con la planificación de la economía. En todos los estados el gobierno interviene muchísimo en la economía, a menudo para favorecer a los banqueros y a las multinacionales. Eso de que existen estados capitalistas en los que el gobierno es neutral y no interviene muchísimo en la economía es un mito liberal. Esos estados no existen en ningún sitio.


----------



## neutral295 (22 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> como quieres que los NORCOREANOS SEAN LIBRES si tienen un AMO CAPITALISTA BURGUES DUEÑO DE TODO Y DE TODOS.
> tu no crees que un amo y unico propietario puede hacer lo que quiera?
> y todo eso pasa, porque no conocen FILOSOFIA MARXISTA.
> te Saluda un marxista



Si que conocen la filosofía marxista pero no se puede realizar en los humanos, a ver si te vas enterando? El ENTORNO y la herencia histórica hace que no sea posible, eso se lo saltó a la torera tu amigo Marx y engañar a los proletariados analfabetos. Marx debería haber leído primero los libros de Charles Darwin antes de escribir sus libros y no mentir a la humanidad. Tu no puedes hacer hablar a un perro por que no tiene capacidad para ello, a un ser humano con la historia de la humanidad heredada y su entorno tampoco puedes engañarle con el marxismo, hay que ser realista el estomago necesita comida y Marx fracasó con su teoría. A ver si te entra en la cabeza tu no puedes gestionar de forma civilizada los millones de personas si no es con la ley del dinero, por eso las políticas de Venezuela, Cuba, Corea del Norte llevan al fracaso sus politicas de democracia volviéndose unos tiranos sin dejar el poder del Estado como ocurre en los países democráticos. Está comprobado que cuando un hombre ocupa muchos años el poder del Estado este se vuelve igual que la monarquía absolutista del siglo XV, XVI, XVII, por eso en EEUU no se puede mandar más de 8 años, VAS ENTIENDO DE LO QUE VA ESTO? y tu ahora quieres meter el marxismo como la solución a los problemas de la gente, cuando han querido llevar a cabo a la practica las teorías marxistas se han dado cuenta que han hecho una chapuza que solo se han jodido los de siempre. Como te he dicho antes un norcoreano tiene derecho como persona a viajar a cualquier parte del mundo sin tener que pedir permiso a su emperador, eso es democracia y libertad. Sino hubiera existido Marx con sus teorías impracticable en los humanos posiblemente muchos norcoreanos estarían haciendo turismo en cualquier rincón del mundo.
Te lo repito tienes mucha suerte de vivir en un país democrático como España.
Te vuelve a repetir algo que no me has contestado, Por qué? Cuba, Venezuela y Corea del Norte no tienen coches, motos, camiones que funcionen con agua para demostrar al mundo capitalista que disponen de una energía inagotable y limpia para el planeta. Por qué utilizan el petróleo como los países capitalistas?
Piensa, recapacita y medita
Ah! se me olvidaba, Criptón tu reconoces que los Estados son propiedades privadas por lo tanto la propiedad privada no se puede gestionar con las teorías de Marx, porque son incompatibles.
Las ideas de tu amigo ​ *Sostuvo que la sociedad bajo el socialismo sería regida por la clase obrera en lo que llamó la "dictadura del proletariado", "Estado obrero" o "democracia obrera".​ Creía que el socialismo sería a su vez, finalmente reemplazado por una sociedad sin Estado y sin clases llamada comunismo.* Marx nunca entendió la ley del dinero ni la propiedad privada del Estado. sabes por qué? porque los proletariados POTENCIALMENTE QUIEREN VIVIR COMO LOS BURGUESES, preguntale a tu amigo Pablo Iglesias por qué? se ha comprado un chalet de 1 millón de euros. así es la naturaleza humana


----------



## Lefri (22 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> otro trasnochado que no lee el tema y viene que el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) es comunista y el lo conoce bien.
> te Saluda un marxista



Lo que tú digas lumbreras.

“Obras son amores y lo demás buenas razones” dice el refrán.

O si lo prefieres mira la historia y dime los resultados que ha logrado el comunismo/marxismo/leninismo/stalinismo/fascismo/nazismo/socialismo....etc: guerras, odio, muerte, pobreza, miseria y hambre, esclavitud, tiranía y millones de muertos.

Debes sentirte muy orgulloso de defender esta ideología... que acaba en *ismo. 

Vergüenza debería daros a los que os proclamáis marxistas/comunistas... salvo que seas un ignorante o pretendas engañar a la gente.

Entérate: el comunismo es la ideología más asesina de la historia de la humanidad.

Grábatelo en la sesera si es que tienes algo de neuronas.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Sep 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> Lo que tú digas lumbreras.
> 
> “Obras son amores y lo demás buenas razones” dice el refrán.
> 
> ...



si algo respeto es la IGNORANCIA.
alguien dijo; LA IGNORANCIA MATA A LOS PUEBLOS, ES PRECISO MATAR LA IGNORANCIA.

TE SALUDA UN MARXISTA ORGULLOSO

---------- Post added 22-sep-2018 at 13:41 ----------




neutral295 dijo:


> Si que conocen la filosofía marxista pero no se puede realizar en los humanos, a ver si te vas enterando? El ENTORNO y la herencia histórica hace que no sea posible, eso se lo saltó a la torera tu amigo Marx y engañar a los proletariados analfabetos. Marx debería haber leído primero los libros de Charles Darwin antes de escribir sus libros y no mentir a la humanidad. Tu no puedes hacer hablar a un perro por que no tiene capacidad para ello, a un ser humano con la historia de la humanidad heredada y su entorno tampoco puedes engañarle con el marxismo, hay que ser realista el estomago necesita comida y Marx fracasó con su teoría. A ver si te entra en la cabeza tu no puedes gestionar de forma civilizada los millones de personas si no es con la ley del dinero, por eso las políticas de Venezuela, Cuba, Corea del Norte llevan al fracaso sus politicas de democracia volviéndose unos tiranos sin dejar el poder del Estado como ocurre en los países democráticos. Está comprobado que cuando un hombre ocupa muchos años el poder del Estado este se vuelve igual que la monarquía absolutista del siglo XV, XVI, XVII, por eso en EEUU no se puede mandar más de 8 años, VAS ENTIENDO DE LO QUE VA ESTO? y tu ahora quieres meter el marxismo como la solución a los problemas de la gente, cuando han querido llevar a cabo a la practica las teorías marxistas se han dado cuenta que han hecho una chapuza que solo se han jodido los de siempre. Como te he dicho antes un norcoreano tiene derecho como persona a viajar a cualquier parte del mundo sin tener que pedir permiso a su emperador, eso es democracia y libertad. Sino hubiera existido Marx con sus teorías impracticable en los humanos posiblemente muchos norcoreanos estarían haciendo turismo en cualquier rincón del mundo.
> Te lo repito tienes mucha suerte de vivir en un país democrático como España.
> Te vuelve a repetir algo que no me has contestado, Por qué? Cuba, Venezuela y Corea del Norte no tienen coches, motos, camiones que funcionen con agua para demostrar al mundo capitalista que disponen de una energía inagotable y limpia para el planeta. Por qué utilizan el petróleo como los países capitalistas?
> Piensa, recapacita y medita
> ...



me daria PENA escribir tantas SANDECES como estas.

TE SALUDA UN MARXISTA ORTODOXO


----------



## Lefri (22 Sep 2018)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...gro-del-comunismo-wikipedia.html#post22707481


El libro negro del comunismo.


Muertes por el comunismo:


20 millones en la Unión Soviética,
65 millones en la República Popular China
1 millón en Vietnam
2 millones en Corea del Norte
2 millones en Camboya
1 millón en los regímenes comunistas de Europa oriental
150.000 en Latinoamérica
1,7 millones en África
1,5 millones en Afganistán
10.000 muertes provocadas por «[el] movimiento comunista internacional y partidos comunistas no situados en el poder».
38.000 a 85.000 en España Represión en la zona republicana durante la Guerra Civil Española


----------



## cripton36 (22 Sep 2018)

Lefri dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...gro-del-comunismo-wikipedia.html#post22707481
> 
> 
> El libro negro del comunismo.
> ...



como sabes que fueron por el comunismo y no por tu capitalism?
explica bonito. SI PUEDES

TE SALUDA UN MARXISTA


----------



## cripton36 (22 Sep 2018)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Comunismo, capitalismo. Todo tiene fecha de caducidad y hay que reinventar o en su defecto, crear movimientos nuevos.
> Creo.



a eso se referia marx y yo Tambien.

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Sep 2018)

Creo, a bote pronto, que una de las evoluciones que parece posible que se dé en nuestra economía es el de la renta universal... y Marx no tuvo en cuenta está opción. 

Hemos llegado en un estadio que el producir, siempre que haya energía y recursos, será cada vez menos problema(cada vez requiere menos trabajo). Pero el sistema necesita clientes como el comer... y eso es posible distribuyendo dinero, aunque este dinero no se dé como una recompensa al trabajo. Se daría para poder gastar y mantener el sistema productivo. 
Esto hace que el valor del dinero sufra un importante cambio de significado. El dinero ya no reflejaría una cantidad de trabajo, sino de consumo. Para la economía los trabajadores dejarán de ser cada vez más importantes; lo importante serán los consumidores. Un país rico será aquel que pueda satisfacer un gran consumo.

Estariamos, des de luego, ante un cambio de paradigma brutal si se da así. Y entraríamos en una fase muy distinta a la dictadura del proletariado; sería una dictadura del consumidor.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Sep 2018)

claro que funciona, pero no como os lo esperabais


----------



## Linthor (23 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> a eso se referia marx y yo Tambien.
> 
> te Saluda un marxista



Cripton se te ve muy convencido en tus ideales -supongo que no has de llegar ni a la treintena- pero olvidas que con Marx y Engels te refieres a dos personas que vivieron en el S.XIX y por muy audaces o visionarios que pudieran ser, la sociedad y el mundo actual dominado por la tecnología no tiene prácticamente nada que ver con la realidad que ellos pudieron vivir. 

En estos dos últimos siglos hemos tenido una transformación en avances tecnológicos e industriales en un periodo menor de tiempo, como jamás se había dado en ningún otro periodo de la humanidad.

Con ello que para mí, sus dogmas -al menos en una gran parte- quedan totalmente desfasados e intentar plasmarlos en el mundo actual no sería más que un anacronismo.


----------



## Pedro el Romano (23 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo de adolescente quería ser comunista, porque quería ser escritor y me contaron que en Cuba, si eras escritor, el Estado te daba una paga para escribir un libro cada año, aunque no se vendiera.
> 
> Ahora concluyo:
> 
> ...



Ya, y tu nuevo libro, que tampoco nadie compra, ha sido escribir aquí casi 65.000 mensajes en 6 años, a una media de 30 al día.

Mensajes mucho de ellos extensos, aparte del tiempo que pasarás leyendo los de otros.

El capitalismo, el que unos tengan privilegios y otros no, es lo que te permite hacer eso. En el comunismo, ciertamente, no se te permitiría. En Corea del Norte (el país más cercano al comunismo) todos tienen algo que hacer,* algo realmente productivo*.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Sep 2018)

falso, no hacen algo realmente productivo










Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Ya, y tu nuevo libro, que tampoco nadie compra, ha sido escribir aquí casi 65.000 mensajes en 6 años, a una media de 30 al día.
> 
> Mensajes mucho de ellos extensos, aparte del tiempo que pasarás leyendo los de otros.
> 
> El capitalismo, el que unos tengan privilegios y otros no, es lo que te permite hacer eso. En el comunismo, ciertamente, no se te permitiría. En Corea del Norte (el país más cercano al comunismo) todos tienen algo que hacer,* algo realmente productivo*.


----------



## Linthor (23 Sep 2018)

::


Pedro el Romano dijo:


> Ya, y tu nuevo libro, que tampoco nadie compra, ha sido escribir aquí casi 65.000 mensajes en 6 años, a una media de 30 al día.
> 
> Mensajes mucho de ellos extensos, aparte del tiempo que pasarás leyendo los de otros.
> 
> El capitalismo, el que unos tengan privilegios y otros no, es lo que te permite hacer eso. En el comunismo, ciertamente, no se te permitiría. En Corea del Norte (el país más cercano al comunismo) todos tienen algo que hacer,* algo realmente productivo*.



Mientes nada más comenzar con lo de los 65.000 mensajes cuando Nefersen ha escrito algo más de 28.000 mensajes. 
Que para justificar un sistema caído como el comunista tengas que empezar de esa manera... Y yo que pensaba que con la caída de la URSS y su arcaico sistema económico ya estaba todo dicho en este tema...


----------



## Pedro el Romano (23 Sep 2018)

Linthor dijo:


> Mientes nada más comenzar con lo de los 65.000 mensajes cuando Nefersen ha escrito algo más de 28.000 mensajes.



Cierto, lo vi mal, pido disculpas al afectado y a todo el foro.

Sí hay algunos otros (como Renato) fervientes anticomunistas, que escriben aquí 30 mensajes al día de poca o ninguna utilidad. Y repito, eso es gracias a los privilegios que les otorga el capitalismo.

En un país realmente comunista todo el mundo tendría algo productivo que hacer, y con ello todos tendrían, además, el mayor tiempo libre.


----------



## neutral295 (23 Sep 2018)

Pedro el Romano dijo:


> En un país realmente comunista todo el mundo tendría algo productivo que hacer, y con ello todos tendrían, además, el mayor tiempo libre.




Criptón, ya se te han agotado los recursos y al funcionamiento del mundo actual (capitalismo el 95% de los estados del mundo) le llamas sandeces
Por qué? los países comunistas no hacen coches que funcionen con agua. Donde está lo productivo? ningún comunista del foro contesta por qué Cuba no funciona con energía solar? no veo ningún coche que funcione con ello en ese país. Y Maduro por qué tiene que depender del petróleo? joder, por qué no dan esos 3 países de como se puede funcionar con energías limpias, para darles una lección de alta tecnología a los países capitalistas? por qué Corea del Norte, Cuba, Irán y Venezuela no envía al 1 ser humano al planeta Marte? así le daría una lección a los capitalistas de la NASA. Por qué los comunistas no hacen aviones que funciones con energía nuclear de fusión. Corea del Norte con esa clase de aviones se podría presentar entre 2 y 3 horas de vuelo cruzando todo el Pacifico y presentarse en las costas de California y acojonando a los capitalistas de EEUU.
Los comunistas del foro que se vayan a trabajar a Corea del Norte, Cuba y Venezuela para hacer algo productivo, en España estáis perdiendo el tiempo
Yo he visto comunistas con barrigas cerveceras ponerse hasta el culo de jamón ibérico, que mal se vive en España un país capitalista.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Criptón, ya se te han agotado los recursos y al funcionamiento del mundo actual (capitalismo el 95% de los estados del mundo) le llamas sandeces
> Por qué? los países comunistas no hacen coches que funcionen con agua. Donde está lo productivo? ningún comunista del foro contesta por qué Cuba no funciona con energía solar? no veo ningún coche que funcione con ello en ese país. Y Maduro por qué tiene que depender del petróleo? joder, por qué no dan esos 3 países de como se puede funcionar con energías limpias, para darles una lección de alta tecnología a los países capitalistas? por qué Corea del Norte, Cuba, Irán y Venezuela no envía al 1 ser humano al planeta Marte? así le daría una lección a los capitalistas de la NASA. Por qué los comunistas no hacen aviones que funciones con energía nuclear de fusión. Corea del Norte con esa clase de aviones se podría presentar entre 2 y 3 horas de vuelo cruzando todo el Pacifico y presentarse en las costas de California y acojonando a los capitalistas de EEUU.
> Los comunistas del foro que se vayan a trabajar a Corea del Norte, Cuba y Venezuela para hacer algo productivo, en España estáis perdiendo el tiempo
> Yo he visto comunistas con barrigas cerveceras ponerse hasta el culo de jamón ibérico, que mal se vive en España un país capitalista.



papi, esos paises no son COMUNISTAS. son CAPITALISTAS monopolistas de estado ( Socialistas-leninistas). estudia chaval
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 14:35 ----------




Linthor dijo:


> Cripton se te ve muy convencido en tus ideales -supongo que no has de llegar ni a la treintena- pero olvidas que con Marx y Engels te refieres a dos personas que vivieron en el S.XIX y por muy audaces o visionarios que pudieran ser, la sociedad y el mundo actual dominado por la tecnología no tiene prácticamente nada que ver con la realidad que ellos pudieron vivir.
> 
> En estos dos últimos siglos hemos tenido una transformación en avances tecnológicos e industriales en un periodo menor de tiempo, como jamás se había dado en ningún otro periodo de la humanidad.
> 
> Con ello que para mí, sus dogmas -al menos en una gran parte- quedan totalmente desfasados e intentar plasmarlos en el mundo actual no sería más que un anacronismo.



con eso solo muestras que no dominas la FILOSOFIA MARXISTA.
la tecnologia lo que hace es desfasar mas al Sistema capitalista. que tu no lo veas es otra cosa muy distinta.
si la tecnologia fuera tan importante para el burgues capitalista. POR QUE BUSCAN LA MANO DE OBRA BARATISIMA DE EL TERCERMUNDO?
respondeme eso
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 14:40 ----------




Linthor dijo:


> ::
> 
> Mientes nada más comenzar con lo de los 65.000 mensajes cuando Nefersen ha escrito algo más de 28.000 mensajes.
> Que para justificar un sistema caído como el comunista tengas que empezar de esa manera... Y yo que pensaba que con la caída de la URSS y su arcaico sistema económico ya estaba todo dicho en este tema...



NO, porque la URSS NO ERA COMUNISTA. la URSS no tenia un SISTEMA ECONOMICO diferente a los demas paises hoy. tenia como tiene corea y cuba UN SISTEMA POLITICO CAPITALISTA EQUIVOCADO, MAL IMPLEMENTADO.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## El Ariki Mau (23 Sep 2018)

La urss no era un régimen comunista y las manzanas siempre han sido peras


----------



## keil (23 Sep 2018)

No funciona y además tampoco es una buena idea.Los seres humanos como cualquier otra especie hemos sido modelados por la selección natural y en nuestro caso hemos evolucionado para formar pequeñas unidades de individuos, en el caso del mundo actual esos pequeños grupos son la família y gente cercana que normalmente no pasan de los 30 o 40 individuos.Eso significa que yo me preocupo por el bienestar de mi grupo aunque sepa que formamos parte de un conjunto mucho mayor, y sólo un régimen totalitario puede obligarme a repartir mis recursos entre gente externa a mi grupo.No hay mucho más, no hay ningún experimento comunista que no sea una dictadura orwelliana.


----------



## Lumpen (23 Sep 2018)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> _Eso no tiene una mierda que ver con el comunismo.._ :no::no:
> 
> Es mas cercano al capitalismo..una panda de parásitos que viven a costa del trabajo ajeno
> 
> *En el buen comunismo, esos malos estudiantes estarían picando piedra en Siberia* )))



Me das asco.


----------



## Cleonte (23 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> papi, esos paises no son COMUNISTAS. son CAPITALISTAS monopolistas de estado ( Socialistas-leninistas). estudia chaval
> te Saluda un marxista
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 14:35 ----------
> ...



Eso es entender el capitalismo en un sentido muy amplio, incluyendo como capitalista a cualquier sistema productivo que se base en una fuerte acumulación de capital por trabajador. Entonces tenemos capitalismo de mercado y capitalismo de Estado. 
Si en algo están de acuerdo los comunistas y los anticomunistas es que cualquier futuro deseable se basa en la tecnología y la acumulación de capital. Sólo los anarcoprimitivistas querrían que la teoría de Olduvai llegase a cumplirse. Pero dudo mucho que el propósito de Marx fuera una regresión a los tiempos precapitalistas.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Sep 2018)

Cleonte dijo:


> Eso es entender el capitalismo en un sentido muy amplio, incluyendo como capitalista a cualquier sistema productivo que se base en una fuerte acumulación de capital por trabajador. Entonces tenemos capitalismo de mercado y capitalismo de Estado.
> Si en algo están de acuerdo los comunistas y los anticomunistas es que cualquier futuro deseable se basa en la tecnología y la acumulación de capital. Sólo los anarcoprimitivistas querrían que la teoría de Olduvai llegase a cumplirse. Pero dudo mucho que el propósito de Marx fuera una regresión a los tiempos precapitalistas.



el future deseable pasa por la tecnologia, estructura e infraestrura.
nunca en la ACUMULACION DE CAPITAL.
se trata de ABOLIR EL CAPITAL para que exista un futuro deseable
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (23 Sep 2018)

Y dónde ha funcionado eso?.

Sí quieres hacer experimentos, cómprate el quimicefa, no quieras arruinar la vida de los habitantes de un país entero.


----------



## Nefersen (23 Sep 2018)

El comunismo no funciona porque es una mala idea, sencillamente.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> El comunismo no funciona porque es una mala idea, sencillamente.



donde lo haz visto? describelo
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 21:02 ----------




Blackmoon dijo:


> Y dónde ha funcionado eso?.
> 
> Sí quieres hacer experimentos, cómprate el quimicefa, no quieras arruinar la vida de los habitantes de un país entero.



cuando comience lo veras
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (23 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> donde lo haz visto? describelo
> te Saluda un marxista





En todas partes se ha quedado congelado en la fase de "dictadura del proletariado" que Marx formuló. 

La utopía marxista pura que tu defiendes no se puede aplicar -y por eso no se ha aplicado NUNCA- porque en la práctica, una vez los dirigentes alcanzan el poder, no lo dejan ni lo transfieren al pueblo ni con agua ardiendo. Y presuponer que lo harán alguna vez es ser un tremendo ingenuo.

Por otro lado, la fase utópica también se derrumbaría porque las economías con dirección centralizada son ineficientes, al dejar que sea un grupito de burócratas -y no el libre mercado- el que estime la demanda futura de bienes, para una oferta que nunca es estable ni previsible. 

Por ejemplo: Este año el consumo de carne es 100 y el de verdura es 50, y los burócratas estiman que deben producirse 100 de carne y 50 de verdura para el año que viene. 

Pero en el transcurso del año, el 50% de la población decide -por moda- hacerse vegetariana, y entonces el consumo de carne es de 50, y el de verdura es 100, cuando los burócratas preveían lo contrario. Resultado: 50 de exceso de producción de carne, y 50 de déficit de producción de verdura.


----------



## cripton36 (23 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> En todas partes se ha quedado congelado en la fase de "dictadura del proletariado" que Marx formuló.
> 
> La utopía marxista pura que tu defiendes no se puede aplicar -y por eso no se ha aplicado NUNCA- porque en la práctica, una vez los dirigentes alcanzan el poder, no lo dejan ni lo transfieren al pueblo ni con agua ardiendo. Y presuponer que lo harán alguna vez es ser un tremendo ingenuo.
> 
> ...



1- NUNCA ha existido una DICTADURA DE EL PROLETARIADO COMO DIJO MARX. quienes han tomado EL PODER DEL ESTADO han sido los politicos con sus partido
2-apoco sabes COMO SE APLICA como para decir que no se puede? los dirigentes y dueños seran todos los trabajadores
3- las economias CENTRALIZADAS SON CAPITALISTAS. NO COMUNISTAS
4- los BUROCRATAS NO EXISTIRAN y por lo tanto no decidiran ni estimaran NADA SIN LA AUTORIZACION DE LOS TRABAJADORES
en resumen; tu visualizas el comunismo-marxista por tus juicios sobre EL CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista)
LO IBVIO
no tienes ni idea como funcionaria una DICTADURA PROLETARIA ni tampoco como comenzaria el SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION COMUNISTA-MARXISTA.
al menos deberias saber como comenzo el ESCLAVISMO, EL FEUDALISMO Y EL CAPITALISMO porque son historia.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (23 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> 1- NUNCA ha existido una DICTADURA DE EL PROLETARIADO COMO DIJO MARX. quienes han tomado EL PODER DEL ESTADO han sido los politicos con sus partido
> 2-apoco sabes COMO SE APLICA como para decir que no se puede? los dirigentes y dueños seran todos los trabajadores
> 3- las economias CENTRALIZADAS SON CAPITALISTAS. NO COMUNISTAS
> 4- los BUROCRATAS NO EXISTIRAN y por lo tanto no decidiran ni estimaran NADA SIN LA AUTORIZACION DE LOS TRABAJADORES
> ...



Eres tú el que vive en un mundo de fantasía. 

Eso que tu llamas "los trabajadores" se concretaría en un "comité de trabajadores" que tendrían que calcular y preveer la producción futura -es decir, en unos burócratas-. ¿O pretendes decir que 20 millones de trabajadores iban a votar para saber cuántas papas producir el año que viene? No parece muy operativo. 

Y sin capital, sin mercado libre, no existe forma de que la oferta y demanda se autoregulen. Por lo que terminas, quieras o no, en una economía planificada.


----------



## Cleonte (23 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> el future deseable pasa por la tecnologia, estructura e infraestrura.
> nunca en la ACUMULACION DE CAPITAL.
> se trata de ABOLIR EL CAPITAL para que exista un futuro deseable
> te Saluda un marxista



Sin capital no hay tecnología, sólo puede haber conocimiento teórico.


----------



## Hermericus (23 Sep 2018)

Solo hay alguien mas tonto que un comunista: alguien que tras ver el desastre que es el comunismo allá donde se impuso y que sigue siendo comunista.

En Europa occidental , los comunistas están cortados por el mismo patrón: la gente mediocre (seamos generosos...) frustrada que quiere imponerse en la sociedad a base de sojuzgar a quienes son mejores que ellos.

El comunismo debería ser llamado 'dictadura de la ineptocracia'


----------



## neutral295 (24 Sep 2018)

Criptón, cada vez estas mas perdido, no sabes ni quien era Marx. Envía al espacio la colección de Marx porque en la Tierra no te hacen ni puto caso. Ahora niegas la mayor, por qué el gran cerebro de Marx no se dedico a un trabajo productivo como coger la hoz y el martillo? Por qué la tienen que coger los analfabetos de siempre? Por qué los teóricos del marxismo son tan gandules y vago? Por qué son tan caraduras? La finalidad del marxismo es el comunismo lo dice tu jefe, jaja. Ya no tienes nada que pelar sino refugiarte en la palabra marxismo. Por qué Marx no inventó el coche con motor de agua? Automatización , robótica e inteligencia artificial , los proletariados serán las máquinas y Marx no hizo nada por liberar a los obreros de trabajos tan duros, solamente escribir libros que no fueron capaces de desplazar la ley del dinero. La respuesta te la repito marxista, ES QUE TU TAMBIEN QUIERES VIVIR COMO LOS RICOS, jaja., preguntarle a tu amigo Pablo Iglesias el "Stalinista", que te dirá la marca de papel que te tienes que comprar para limpiarte el culo. Comunismo son unos sinvergüenza que cogen el poder del Estado y que nunca han dado a sus ciudadanos una mejor vida que la que tenemos los países democráticos capitalistas. Los hechos son los que valen, demostrar que sois capaces de hacer funcionar un coche con agua y pondréis de rodillas al capitalismo, jaja.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2018)

Que el comunismo real no es el comunismo teorizado es como decir que la estafa piramidal real no es el solido negocio de inversión diseñado por madoff.

La izmierda si no trata de engañar al personal revienta.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 01:21 ----------

Para haber estudiado a Marx no tienes ni puta idea de Marxismo. La dictadura del proletariado es una fase intermedia entre el Capitalismo y el Comunismo, y es un modo capitalista de producción. Una fase que la realiza el partido declarado comunista, y que en la practica no termina jamas, como madoff no devuelve jamas el dinero a todos sus inversores.



cripton36 dijo:


> 1- NUNCA ha existido una DICTADURA DE EL PROLETARIADO COMO DIJO MARX. quienes han tomado EL PODER DEL ESTADO han sido los politicos con sus partido
> 2-apoco sabes COMO SE APLICA como para decir que no se puede? los dirigentes y dueños seran todos los trabajadores
> 3- las economias CENTRALIZADAS SON CAPITALISTAS. NO COMUNISTAS
> 4- los BUROCRATAS NO EXISTIRAN y por lo tanto no decidiran ni estimaran NADA SIN LA AUTORIZACION DE LOS TRABAJADORES
> ...


----------



## Kpi España (24 Sep 2018)

Porque es la dictadura del proletariado


----------



## Hermericus (24 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> cuando comience lo veras
> te Saluda un marxista



Mira tio: ese comunismo del que hablas ya ha comenzado desde hace milenos.

Ha comenzado en las mentes de la gran mayoría de los hombres desde hace milenios: MULTITUD de seres humanos hemos pensado en esa utopía. Lo malo es que esa utopía solo se produce en sueños e imaginaciones.

Todo intento de llevarlo a la realidad , conduce a una aberración abominable. Y esta es la diferencia entre los seres humanos con algo de cerebro y los tarugos que solo se pasan la vida soñando mundo de Yuppi. El mundo de los sueños vs la realidad.

Madura, gilipollas. Hasta ahora solo has demostrado un estado infantil que no sabe salir de los engaños de la mente.

Y no me vengas con gilipolleces de que puede llevarse a cabo, es una útopia realizable, es a lo que debe tender la Humanidad y blablabla....

MADURA, ATONTAO!!!! 

PD: ¿Cuantos añitos tienes?


----------



## cripton36 (24 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Eres tú el que vive en un mundo de fantasía.
> 
> Eso que tu llamas "los trabajadores" se concretaría en un "comité de trabajadores" que tendrían que calcular y preveer la producción futura -es decir, en unos burócratas-. ¿O pretendes decir que 20 millones de trabajadores iban a votar para saber cuántas papas producir el año que viene? No parece muy operativo.
> 
> Y sin capital, sin mercado libre, no existe forma de que la oferta y demanda se autoregulen. Por lo que terminas, quieras o no, en una economía planificada.



lo dicho, NO TIENES NI IDEA DE LO QUE HABLAS.
esos BUROCRATAS que tu crees que existiran SERAN LOS MISMOS TRABAJADORES Y VIVIRAN CON ELLOS EN LAS CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios. por lo tanto TODOS SEREMOS COMUNEROS.
cual OFERTA Y CUAL DEMANDA? acaso cuando tu produces para consumir para ti mismo, necesitas de OFERTA Y DEMANDA?
estas tan perdido, que utilizas categorias y terminus capitalistas, como si se necesitaran en el comunismo
acaso crees que las NECESIDADES DE LOS COMUNEROS SERAN SATISFECHA DE LA MISMA MANERA QUE EN EL CAPITALISMO?
ACASO NO SABES COMO SE CONSUME Y SE ORGANIZA LA VIDA COMUNAL?
planificacion, centralizacion, oferta, demanda, ganancias, precios, ect ect son CATEGORIAS CAPITALISTA.
entonces no sabes como comienza un SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION DENTRO DE UNO VIEJO ?
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 03:12 ----------




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Que el comunismo real no es el comunismo teorizado es como decir que la estafa piramidal real no es el solido negocio de inversión diseñado por madoff.
> 
> La izmierda si no trata de engañar al personal revienta.
> 
> ...



NO EXISTE FASE INTERMEDIA ALGUNA. estas adoctrinado por los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, que crean esa porqueria politica, que llaman SOCIALISMO, que no es mas que CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado.
no me digas si se o no. DEMUESTRAME QUE TU SABES DE FILOSOFIA MARXISTA
no se necesita de PARTIDO ALGUNO, MUCHO MENOS DE EL COMUNISTA. los obreros pueden crear su propio partido PROLETARIO
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 03:15 ----------




Hermericus dijo:


> Mira tio: ese comunismo del que hablas ya ha comenzado desde hace milenos.
> 
> Ha comenzado en las mentes de la gran mayoría de los hombres desde hace milenios: MULTITUD de seres humanos hemos pensado en esa utopía. Lo malo es que esa utopía solo se produce en sueños e imaginaciones.
> 
> ...



unos cuantos mas que tu, mas muchos mas conocimientos que tu.
soy graduado en filosofia y economia, especializado en filosofia marxista.
quizas creas que con ofensas y sandeces puedas convencerme.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (24 Sep 2018)

Creo que entiendo lo que dice Cripton pero Marx debería haber previsto que el comunismo descentralizado es imposible por la vía revolucionaria. Los bolcheviques no traicionaron al marxismo porque no tenían elección. Ante los poderosos enemigos internos y externos respondieron con un Estado autoritario y centralizado porque era la única forma de resistir.
La pregunta es por qué Marx no previno esto cuando había ocurrido en la Revolución Francesa, tan cercana a él en el tiempo. La mayoría de los revolucionarios querían libertad y fraternidad, no militarización, represión y autoritarismo hasta acabar en una dictadura pero fue la única manera de sobrevivir. Si no estás preparado para ser un cabronazo mejor que no te metas en revoluciones porque no te van a dar cuartel.

Quizá Marx pensaba que la revolución sería un proceso muy largo y gradual. Los comunistas derrotarían a la burguesía creando comunas autosuficientes y tanto o más productivas que las empresas. Pero mucho me temo que desde los socialistas utópicos hasta los okupas, pasando por los hippies y diversas sectas, tenemos una historia con resultados bastante lamentables.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Sep 2018)

Cleonte dijo:


> Creo que entiendo lo que dice Cripton pero Marx debería haber previsto que el comunismo descentralizado es imposible por la vía revolucionaria. Los bolcheviques no traicionaron al marxismo porque no tenían elección. Ante los poderosos enemigos internos y externos respondieron con un Estado autoritario y centralizado porque era la única forma de resistir.
> La pregunta es por qué Marx no previno esto cuando había ocurrido en la Revolución Francesa, tan cercana a él en el tiempo. La mayoría de los revolucionarios querían libertad y fraternidad, no militarización, represión y autoritarismo hasta acabar en una dictadura pero fue la única manera de sobrevivir. Si no estás preparado para ser un cabronazo mejor que no te metas en revoluciones porque no te van a dar cuartel.
> 
> Quizá Marx pensaba que la revolución sería un proceso muy largo y gradual. Los comunistas derrotarían a la burguesía creando comunas autosuficientes y tanto o más productivas que las empresas. Pero mucho me temo que desde los socialistas utópicos hasta los okupas, pasando por los hippies y diversas sectas, tenemos una historia con resultados bastante lamentables.



ME GUSTA, pero estas equivocado, te falta mucha informacion.
claro que MARX SE EQUIVOCO, como todo los humanos, pero no en todo. mas bien unos no lo saben interpretar y otros interpretan lo que le conviene y lo usa para beneficio propio como son los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas de hoy,( los SOCIALISTAS UTOPICOS DE LA ERA DE MARX Y ENGELS)
no hablo de REVOLUCIONES VIOLENTAS. hablo de la forma que SIEMPRE SE HAN ABOLIDO LOS SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION Y SE HAN CREADO.
hablo de el metodo DIALECTICO. el mismo que uso MARX Y HEGEL para crear sus sistemas filosoficos y que rigen todo lo que esta en movimiento.
MARX no entendia porque los obreros cuando se sublevaban NO SABIAN QUE HACER CON SU PODER. por la sencilla razon que el explico los cambios de sistemas de produccion con LA DIALECTICA
DIALECTICA TIENE TRES LEYES
1- LUCHA DE CONTRARIOS
aqui es donde marx comete el enorme error de su vida
2- SALTO CUANTITATIVO A CUALITATIVO
3- NEGACION DE LA NEGACION.
mientras TODA SU FILOSOFIA MARXISTA FUE CREADA DIALECTICAMENTE, marx confunde LA LUCHA DE CONTRARIOS DIALECTICA, CON LA LUCHA DE CLASE VIOLENTA.
por hoy es mucho y me parece suficiente
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2018)

Lo dicho, no tienes ni idea de marxismo, seguramente no tengas ni el bachiller, tampoco hace falta tenerlo para engañar al personal como haces pero lo que pasa es que quedas en evidencia. Marx postula que la transición del capitalismo hacia el comunismo se realiza a través de una fase necesaria llamada la dictadura del proletariado, que consiste en un cambio de manos del control del capital. Los gobiernos comunistas que han existido en el globo estaban legitimados por el marxismo a establecer la dictadura del proletariado, en donde la clase proletaria articulada en torno a los soviets o las organizaciones proletarias como el Partido, imponen el control del capital sobre el resto de los agentes de la sociedad.

Te habias credio que la utopia comunista se alcanzaba directamente y al momento de derrocar las instituciones burgesas pero eso es por tu ignorancia. 

Queremos cms de calidad



cripton36 dijo:


> NO EXISTE FASE INTERMEDIA ALGUNA. estas adoctrinado por los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, que crean esa porqueria politica, que llaman SOCIALISMO, que no es mas que CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado.
> no me digas si se o no. DEMUESTRAME QUE TU SABES DE FILOSOFIA MARXISTA
> no se necesita de PARTIDO ALGUNO, MUCHO MENOS DE EL COMUNISTA. los obreros pueden crear su propio partido PROLETARIO
> te Saluda un marxista
> ...





---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 15:32 ----------

TEORÍA MARXISTA: "SOBRE LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO"

_Por ese motivo Marx desarrolló teóricamente el concepto de dictadura del proletariado como régimen transitorio al comunismo donde la clase obrera (en este caso la gran mayoría de las personas en un país lo que representa un movimiento de ampliación democrática frente al régimen capitalista) luego de la destrucción del régimen burgués pasaría inmediatamente a la construcción de un régimen nuevo capaz de enfrentar la reacción burguesa con el único y primordial objetivo de aniquilar materialmente los vestigios del capitalismo en el sentido de abolir las clase sociales. Una vez logrado eso ya sería superfluo cualquier régimen político de opresión de clase ya que al no existir clases sociales lógicamente desaparecería el Estado y sus instituciones dando lugar a un nuevo sistema de productores libres y asociados._

Asi que enterate y menos engañar al personal. Los millones de muertos y depauperados causados por el comunismo en el mundo, lo han hecho siguiendo el dogma marxista.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Sep 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lo dicho, no tienes ni idea de marxismo, seguramente no tengas ni el bachiller, tampoco hace falta tenerlo para engañar al personal como haces pero lo que pasa es que quedas en evidencia. Marx postula que la transición del capitalismo hacia el comunismo se realiza a través de una fase necesaria llamada la dictadura del proletariado, que consiste en un cambio de manos del control del capital. Los gobiernos comunistas que han existido en el globo estaban legitimados por el marxismo a establecer la dictadura del proletariado, en donde la clase proletaria articulada en torno a los soviets o las organizaciones proletarias como el Partido, imponen el control del capital sobre el resto de los agentes de la sociedad.
> 
> Te habias credio que la utopia comunista se alcanzaba directamente y al momento de derrocar las instituciones burgesas pero eso es por tu ignorancia.
> 
> Queremos cms de calidad



LO DICHO, ESTAS ADOCTRINADO
debe existir DICTADURA DE EL PROLETARIADO para segun se valla abanzando en la estructura e infraestructua de el Sistema comunista, TENER CONTROLADOS A LOS BURGUESES CAPITALISTAS.
ademas el hecho que se escribe DICTADURA no significa que sea, como las que conoceis hoy o como las que han existido.
ni siquiera se parece a la que aplican tus amos y doctrinarios IZQUIERDISTAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS.
ya te dije y repito. no necesitas escribir SANDECES. debate filosofia y no politica conmigo

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Sep 2018)

pero si estabas negando payaso que existiera algo asi como una fase intermedia caracterizada por el control del capital por parte del Estado, capitalismo de estado :XX:

Cuando Marx escribe dictadura, no escribe democracia, y lo escribe sabiendo que seria necesario someter al dictado de las organizaciones proletarias como el partido , las organizaciones burgesas y los individuos burgeses. No tienes ni idea, ni verguenza



cripton36 dijo:


> LO DICHO, ESTAS ADOCTRINADO
> debe existir DICTADURA DE EL PROLETARIADO para segun se valla abanzando en la estructura e infraestructua de el Sistema comunista, TENER CONTROLADOS A LOS BURGUESES CAPITALISTAS.
> ademas el hecho que se escribe DICTADURA no significa que sea, como las que conoceis hoy o como las que han existido.
> ni siquiera se parece a la que aplican tus amos y doctrinarios IZQUIERDISTAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS.
> ...





---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 15:42 ----------

TEORÍA MARXISTA: "SOBRE LA DICTADURA DEL PROLETARIADO"

Por ese motivo Marx desarrolló teóricamente el concepto de dictadura del proletariado como régimen transitorio al comunismo donde la clase obrera (en este caso la gran mayoría de las personas en un país lo que representa un movimiento de ampliación democrática frente al régimen capitalista) luego de la destrucción del régimen burgués pasaría inmediatamente a la construcción de un régimen nuevo capaz de enfrentar la reacción burguesa con el único y primordial objetivo de aniquilar materialmente los vestigios del capitalismo en el sentido de abolir las clase sociales. Una vez logrado eso ya sería superfluo cualquier régimen político de opresión de clase ya que al no existir clases sociales lógicamente desaparecería el Estado y sus instituciones dando lugar a un nuevo sistema de productores libres y asociados.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 15:44 ----------

aver ignorante, que tu no puedes criticar a la fase intermedia llevada a cabo en la URSS o en china en base al marxismo, porque forma parte del dogma marxista. 
Los 100 millones de muertos del siglo XX son causadas por marxistas


----------



## cripton36 (24 Sep 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> pero si estabas negando payaso que existiera algo asi como una fase intermedia caracterizada por el control del capital por parte del Estado, capitalismo de estado :XX:
> 
> Cuando Marx escribe dictadura, no escribe democracia, y lo escribe sabiendo que seria necesario someter al dictado de las organizaciones proletarias como el partido , las organizaciones burgesas y los individuos burgeses. No tienes ni idea, ni verguenza
> 
> ...



no por muchas sandeces me vas amilanar.
NUNCA HE negado un PERIODO DE TRANSICION. lo que he negado y niego que sean mediante un ESTADO CAPITALISTA.
EL PERIODO DE TRANSICION Y SU DICTADURA PROLETARIA es por el tiempo necesario para crear la estructura e infraestructura de el comunismo y eso, duraria ( en dependencia de el tamaño de el pais DE 3 A UN MAXIMO DE 5 AÑOS.
nunca 72, 60, o una eternidad con tantas justificaciones como las que ponen tus DOCTRINARIOS IZQUIERDISTAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS para mantener CON EL PODER DE EL ESTADO Y SEGUIR CON LA EXPROPIACION CAPITALISTA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (24 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> ME GUSTA, pero estas equivocado, te falta mucha informacion.
> claro que MARX SE EQUIVOCO, como todo los humanos, pero no en todo. mas bien unos no lo saben interpretar y otros interpretan lo que le conviene y lo usa para beneficio propio como son los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas de hoy,( los SOCIALISTAS UTOPICOS DE LA ERA DE MARX Y ENGELS)
> no hablo de REVOLUCIONES VIOLENTAS. hablo de la forma que SIEMPRE SE HAN ABOLIDO LOS SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION Y SE HAN CREADO.
> hablo de el metodo DIALECTICO. el mismo que uso MARX Y HEGEL para crear sus sistemas filosoficos y que rigen todo lo que esta en movimiento.
> ...



Luego Marx propone un comunismo instaurado de forma gradual y desde abajo por obreros que crean comunas eficientes. Otra cuestión interesante sería si dichas comunas serían autosuficientes y crearían un sistema económico paralelo o por el contrario presentarían batalla a las empresas y las derrotarían en su propio terreno.
Y bueno, también sería interesante por qué este tipo de proyectos ha fracasado. Las cooperativas existen y en ciertos sectores pueden ser importantes pero ni de lejos son una amenaza para las empresas capitalistas. De los experimentos comunales ya comenté que mejor ni hablamos.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Sep 2018)

Cleonte dijo:


> Luego Marx propone un comunismo instaurado de forma gradual y desde abajo por obreros que crean comunas eficientes. Otra cuestión interesante sería si dichas comunas serían autosuficientes y crearían un sistema económico paralelo o por el contrario presentarían batalla a las empresas y las derrotarían en su propio terreno.
> Y bueno, también sería interesante por qué este tipo de proyectos ha fracasado. Las cooperativas existen y en ciertos sectores pueden ser importantes pero ni de lejos son una amenaza para las empresas capitalistas. De los experimentos comunales ya comenté que mejor ni hablamos.



MARX propone un comunismo desde cualquier extremo, es decir desde abajo o desde arriba, pero siempre por obreros
por otro lado, para mi seria interesante que me hablaras de las COMUNAS QUE CONOCES y sabre decirte porque son un fracazo.
las COMUNAS que plantea marx ( CBS) no son como las que tu conoces ni son ni seran CENTROS DE PRODUCCION, por lo tanto no podran AUTOABASTECERSE, eso nunca sucedera porque de lo que esta hecha la civilizacion , se necesitan recursos de muchas partes de el mundo
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Sep 2018)

Ya sé que esto es un foro, donde demasiada gente entra y suelta la suya sin atender mucho a razones. Pero me parece este un tema inquietante...

Cripton36 tiene razón cuando dice que se confunde la dictadura del proletariado con las dictaduras comunistas históricas.. Pero también es cierto que la sed de sangre de Marx era mucha. Creo que se dio cuenta que alimentando y seduciendo a todos quienes odiaban el capitalismo y querían destruirlo, por el placer de destruirlo y como reflejo de sus ansias de poder, era posible crear un movimiento de masas. Y eso le fascinaba. Pero a la vez fue la oscura semilla de donde germinaron todas esas dictaduras comunistas históricas. 

Sin embargo, sin nos ceñimos al corpus teórico de Marx, incluso dejando de lado la metafísica hegeliana y moralista que da soporte a todo ese corpus, vale reconocer que uno de los puntos clave del trabajo de Marx es el vaticinio de la muerte del capitalismo por sus propias contradicciones internas ¡Y valorar la muerte del capitalismo no deja de ser algo fascinante! ¿Y si no, qué nos ha llevado hasta burbuja.info?

Se palpa en el ambiente que en pocos decenios el sistema cambiará, o almenos muchas cosas cambiaran. Por ejemplo, hemos entrado en un período donde el dinero no vale nada (intereses 0 o negativos), donde la implantación de la robótica, la automatización y la AI presionen el valor del trabajo humano hacia la baja, planteando incluso la posibilidad de implantar fábricas sin humanos. 

Yo creo que Marx, al menos cuando era joven y escribió los primeros textos comunistas, sí pensó en la posibilidad de llegar a tener una estructura económica extraordinariamente productiva y rica gracias a la implantación de sistemas completamente automáticos y por tanto, sin requerir de trabajo humano -la superestructura de esta economia sería capaz de tratar a los hombres por sí mismos (como fines y no como medios: ética kantiana). A fin de cuentas, la idea de llegar a crear robots, autómatas y por tanto substituir el factor humano, imperfecto y débil,aparece muy temprana en el pensamiento moderno (leer a Descartes por ejemplo). 

Por tanto parece ser que todos los indicadores nos dicen que la economia tiende exponencialmente hacia la automatización y con ella, a la caída del factor trabajo, además de una sobreproductividad. La élite occidental lleva ya unos años avisando del tema. La cuestión es: ¿tenía razón Marx y todo esto proceso terminará creando grandes oligopolios productivos, en donde sólo una infima parte de la población trabaja y se gana un salario mientras los demás se convierten en una inmensa masa humana sin oficio ni beneficio? 

Yo creo que no sucederá esto. Yo creo que cambiará el valor del dinero. En el capitalismo el dinero es un bien más, una mercadería. Pero, ¿en base a qué se comercializa? ¿Cuáles su valor y razón de ser?

Al principio del capitalismo el dinero se obtenía al intercambiar factor trabajo; en otras palabras, el valor del dinero de una sociedad reflejaba su capacidad de trabajo. 

Luego, con el sobredesarrollo de los mercados y la expansión de las finanzas el valor del dinero ha sufrido un primer cambio: ante todo, el valor del dinero de una sociedad refleja, ya no su capacidad productiva directamente, sino su capacidad de endeudamiento (el dinero fiat).

Yo creo que el próximo paso será, creo yo, otro cambio en el valor del dinero.El valor del dinero de una sociedad reflejará su capacidad de consumo; el dinero ya no se creará a partir del trabajo realizado, ni a partir de tu capacidad de endeudamiento, sino de tu capacidad de consumo.

Esta evolución del capitalismo no la tuvo en cuenta Marx, y parece ser que todo tiende hacia allí. Pero tb me podria equivocar y que la economia sufriera un retroceso (la política económica de Trump parece un retroceso en esta evolución; un querer volver a la idea que el valor del dinero tiene que estar ligado al factor trabajo).


----------



## neutral295 (24 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate, menos mal que dices cosas coherentes. Estoy desacuerdo que vamos hacia un mundo más automático. Pero que prefieres un mundo marxista trabajando con la hoz y el martillo o un pais capitalista como España en la UE con sus bienes de consumo? Por eso a Cripton le pregunto por qué los países comunistas no inventan un motor con propulsión de agua para que todos sus habitantes se puedan beneficiar de una energía barata al alcance de todo el mundo. Le darían una lección a los.paises capitalistas. Pero parece que los ingenieros comunistas no son tan listos como parece.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2018 at 18:40 ----------

Quiero decir que estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ya sé que esto es un foro, donde demasiada gente entra y suelta la suya sin atender mucho a razones. Pero me parece este un tema inquietante...
> 
> Cripton36 tiene razón cuando dice que se confunde la dictadura del proletariado con las dictaduras comunistas históricas.. Pero también es cierto que la sed de sangre de Marx era mucha. Creo que se dio cuenta que alimentando y seduciendo a todos quienes odiaban el capitalismo y querían destruirlo, por el placer de destruirlo y como reflejo de sus ansias de poder, era posible crear un movimiento de masas. Y eso le fascinaba. Pero a la vez fue la oscura semilla de donde germinaron todas esas dictaduras comunistas históricas.
> 
> ...



te acabo de dar una respuesta, pero mis ideas comienzan a tropesar con los intereses de los conductors de el foro. NO LO PUBLICARON.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (24 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> MARX propone un comunismo desde cualquier extremo, es decir desde abajo o desde arriba, pero siempre por obreros
> por otro lado, para mi seria interesante que me hablaras de las COMUNAS QUE CONOCES y sabre decirte porque son un fracazo.
> las COMUNAS que plantea marx ( CBS) no son como las que tu conoces ni son ni seran CENTROS DE PRODUCCION, por lo tanto no podran AUTOABASTECERSE, eso nunca sucedera porque de lo que esta hecha la civilizacion , se necesitan recursos de muchas partes de el mundo
> te Saluda un marxista



La mayoría de los experimentos comunales fracasan porque son creados por grupos de amiguetes que no entienden la diferencia entre crear un club y una cooperativa. En realidad buscan la rebeldía y pasarlo bien. "Autogestión" es una de esas palabras mágicas de la izquierda que en realidad quiere decir "amiguetes haciendo hobbies que van de revolucionarios".

Luego están los experimentos creados por un líder que manipula a un grupo de individuos, normalmente a través de la religión. Si los otros dan risa, éstos dan miedo. Charles Manson y Jim Jones son los mejores ejemplos.


----------



## un pringao (24 Sep 2018)

Tenemos una baja en el facherio de Burbuja.info

ANTENA 3 TV | Detenido un hombre que se ofrecía para matar inmigrantes


----------



## Cleonte (24 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Ya sé que esto es un foro, donde demasiada gente entra y suelta la suya sin atender mucho a razones. Pero me parece este un tema inquietante...
> 
> Cripton36 tiene razón cuando dice que se confunde la dictadura del proletariado con las dictaduras comunistas históricas.. Pero también es cierto que la sed de sangre de Marx era mucha. Creo que se dio cuenta que alimentando y seduciendo a todos quienes odiaban el capitalismo y querían destruirlo, por el placer de destruirlo y como reflejo de sus ansias de poder, era posible crear un movimiento de masas. Y eso le fascinaba. Pero a la vez fue la oscura semilla de donde germinaron todas esas dictaduras comunistas históricas.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que hoy en día la teoría de la robotización tenga seguidores pero me sorprende mucho en el siglo XIX. Supongo también que en aquella época era difícil anticipar cómo aumentaría el peso de los profesionales del sector servicios, algo que hace muy difícil el reemplazo de los trabajadores por robots sin una sofisticada inteligencia artifical.
Pero la mayoría de los defensores de la robotización son partidarios de la RBU, cosa que dudo que le hiciera mucha gracia a Marx. La RBU no sería un logro social sino un soborno: el Estado te paga por no hacer nada y a cambio tú te cruzas de brazos mientras los capitalistas se llevan la parte del león.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Sep 2018)

Exacto, la idea de una RBU implica dar dinero para consumir.


----------



## Papo de luz (24 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Exacto, la idea de una RBU implica dar dinero para consumir.



La RBU es un juego de suma cero en el mejor de los casos. Los receptores de la RBU consumen a costa de lo que no consumen quienes financian la RBU o en lo que no invierten que es peor.


----------



## Cleonte (24 Sep 2018)

Creo que no me he explicado bien. El objetivo de la RBU no sería fomentar el consumo sino sobornar a los ex trabajadores para que se estuvieran quietecitos.

La falta de demanda puede ser un problema a corto pero no a largo plazo. Una caída sostenida de la rentabilidad del capital acabaría reduciendo la inversión y aumentado el consumo. ¿Por qué no pasa esto en momentos de crisis como en 2008? Porque los capitalistas suponen que es algo pasajero y atesoran su dinero con la esperanza de seguir invirtiendo cuanso todo pase, lo cual es una mierda porque hace las crisis más largas. Pero ante una caída sostenida de la rentabilidad asumirían que ha llegado la hora de invertir menos.


----------



## Nefersen (24 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> lo dicho, NO TIENES NI IDEA DE LO QUE HABLAS.
> esos BUROCRATAS que tu crees que existiran SERAN LOS MISMOS TRABAJADORES Y VIVIRAN CON ELLOS EN LAS CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios. por lo tanto TODOS SEREMOS COMUNEROS.
> cual OFERTA Y CUAL DEMANDA? acaso cuando tu produces para consumir para ti mismo, necesitas de OFERTA Y DEMANDA?



Claro, claro. Nos reunimos todos en el comedor del CBS y decidimos fabricar un Mercedes o un Iphone. Y ya. Nos ponemos a ellos por la tarde y yo creo que para lo noche pueden estar listos. Ana pone el aluminio. Arturo, el hijo de la Paca que ponga los cables y esas cosas. Las patentes, el I+D, la alta tecnología para el proceso y eso, lo pone tio Mariano, que es muy generoso y sabe mucho de eso. 




> no me digas si se o no. DEMUESTRAME QUE TU SABES DE FILOSOFIA MARXISTA
> no se necesita de PARTIDO ALGUNO, MUCHO MENOS DE EL COMUNISTA. los obreros pueden crear su propio partido PROLETARIO



Quizá te convendría leerte un librito de Marx llamado "El manifiesto comunista" antes de hablar en su nombre.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Sep 2018)

Yo no sé el futuro, pero si veo como el valor del dinero ha cambiado a lo largo de 200 años, y va camino de cambiar aún más.

Vivimos en una sociedad donde cada vez se prima mas el consumo. Y esto irá a más provocando, quizás, un cambio en el sistema. El poner intereses negativos, por ejemplo, ha sido una muestra de que el sistema está tanteando mutar a nuevos paradigmas. Nuevos paradigmas cuyo fundamento radica en consumir. 

Veremos


----------



## Nefersen (24 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Se palpa en el ambiente que en pocos decenios el sistema cambiará, o almenos muchas cosas cambiaran. Por ejemplo, hemos entrado en un período donde el dinero no vale nada (intereses 0 o negativos), donde la implantación de la robótica, la automatización y la AI presionen el valor del trabajo humano hacia la baja, planteando incluso la posibilidad de implantar fábricas sin humanos. .



No cabe la menor duda de que el paradigma robótico provocará una nueva fase del capitalismo, donde la importancia estará en la capacidad de consumo, y el trabajo -como el capital- perderán su actual sentido. 

No obstante, es imposible decir que eso es una forma de "comunismo", cuando la base de análisis marxista es el valor-trabajo. 

En el paradigma robótico el trabajo carece de ningún valor, y por lo tanto, no se sostiene la tesis del valor/trabajo marxista. Al contrario. La derroye definitivamente. 

El único análisis marxista para enfocar el paradigma robótico son sus escritos sobre la etapa esclavista de la economía. Es posible establecer una comparación entre los antiguos esclavos -que proporcionaban rentas a las clases propietarias- y el paradigma robótico. 

En la Antigua Roma, los terratenientes mantenían al pueblo libre con las rentas que le producían sus tierras y esclavos. En el nuevo paradigma, las corporaciones dueñas de los esclavos robots mantendran a la población a través de los impuestos que paguen al Estado para que provea una RBU a la población que les permita consumir esos productos fabricados por las corporaciones. La financiación será gratuita, y el valor de una empresa se medirá por su nicho de mercado -es decir, por su importancia para el consumo social-. 

Aquellas empresas que fabriquen cosas muy consumidas serán importantes. Las que fabriquen cosas que nadie demanda se extinguirán.


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> donde lo haz visto? describelo
> te Saluda un marxista
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2018 at 21:02 ----------
> ...



Eso dijeron todos los anteriores, y ninguno lo vió. Eso sí, arruinaron países enteros y acabaron con la vida de millones de personas durante las dictaduras comunistas, pues el marxismo es inaplicable sino se obliga a todo ciudadano a seguirlo. Y aún así, no funcionará jamás.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Sep 2018)

Pero seras merluzo, que el periodo de transición dogmatizado por marx denominado dictadura del proletariado es una etapa caracterizada por un modo capitalista de producción. Si tu niegas que el periodo de transición se realiza sin un modo capitalista de producción, tu estas negando a marx.

La fase de dictadura del proletariado durara de lo que tenga que durar dependiendo de la resistencia que oponga la reaccionaria clase burgesa y el tamaño de las fosas comunes que habrá que crear para sofocarla, no lo que a ti te parezca desde tu ignorancia supina. Anda payaso, hazte a la idea de que el marxismo se ha implantado de acuerdo a dogma, porque la dictadura del proletariado bajo produccion capitalista era uno de sus dogmas de transición.



cripton36 dijo:


> no por muchas sandeces me vas amilanar.
> NUNCA HE negado un PERIODO DE TRANSICION. lo que he negado y niego que sean mediante un ESTADO CAPITALISTA.
> EL PERIODO DE TRANSICION Y SU DICTADURA PROLETARIA es por el tiempo necesario para crear la estructura e infraestructura de el comunismo y eso, duraria ( en dependencia de el tamaño de el pais DE 3 A UN MAXIMO DE 5 AÑOS.
> nunca 72, 60, o una eternidad con tantas justificaciones como las que ponen tus DOCTRINARIOS IZQUIERDISTAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS para mantener CON EL PODER DE EL ESTADO Y SEGUIR CON LA EXPROPIACION CAPITALISTA.
> te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> No cabe la menor duda de que el paradigma robótico provocará una nueva fase del capitalismo, donde la importancia estará en la capacidad de consumo, y el trabajo -como el capital- perderán su actual sentido.
> 
> No obstante, es imposible decir que eso es una forma de "comunismo", cuando la base de análisis marxista es el valor-trabajo.
> 
> ...



Exacto Nefersen (reconozco que parte de esta idea la saqué de un comentario tuyo hace días), aunque para que no se me mal interprete: En ningún momento he defendido el comunismo ¡Qué me importa a mí defender el comunismo! Lo que he comentado en todo momento es que el comunismo concebido por Marx a influencia del idealismo alemán (especialmente ese comunismo que Marx llamaba desarrollado) sería un estado metafísico -antinatural y por ello imposible (ya dije que violaba la ley de la entropía). 

Entiendo que el comunismo desarrollado y definitivo de Marx es un estadio metafísico porque representaría el fin de la historia, dado que el hombre ya no tendría que ser considerado un instrumento al servicio de un fin externo (viviendo por ello de forma alienada), sino que sería un fin en sí mismo y por tanto viviría de forma libre y auténtica (ver la ética Kantiana, con su metafísica por ejemplo). 

Sí, tengo razones para pensar, pues, que lo que Marx llamó COMUNISMO desarrollado fue simplemente un estadio metafísico, ideal, definitivo y sobretodo MORAL. Pero vale, en esto Cripton36 está en desacuerdo conmigo, dado que él considera que el Comunismo sólo representa un sistema de CBS, en donde el hombre aún tendrá que trabajar y por consiguiente, aún será utilizado de algún modo como un instrumento del sistema (estará aún alienado de algún modo), aunque en mucha menor medida que en los otros períodos económicos de la historia. 

Por lo tanto, sería importante atender, pienso yo, cómo en el fondo Marx sustentó todo su cuerpo teórico sobre una base metafísica y moral. De hecho, "juzga y ve la vida" a través de dos versiones metafísicas: *la falsa o inmoral *(esclavista, denigrante, ignorante /irracional y contradictoria/, injusta, alientante, desgraciada, destructiva para el individuo, etc) *y la versión auténtica o moral* (libre, digna, justa, inteligente (racional y coherente), enriquecedora, feliz, sana para el individuo, etc). 

Bien, entendiendo esto, creo que luego uno puede atender de forma clara qué nos cuenta en el fondo Marx, más allá de sus retórica economicista: explica que a nivel histórico la vida humana se origina en una situación altamente inmoral e indigna (viviendo bajo la necesidad de la naturaleza más cruel y brutal), y dialécticamente va progresando peldaño a peldaño a través de un proceso "civilazador" o racional. 

Aquí Marx hace una simple regresión lineal para terminar con la siguiente conclusión: el final de este proceso civilizador milenario es alcanzar un estado completamente MORAL; esto quiere decir: sin ya necesidades de ningún tipo y por tanto, donde el individuo, por fin, pueda vivir de forma auténtica, digna, libre, feliz, racional, sana... Como si viviera permanentemente contemplando el mundo de las ideas de Platón. 

*Qué implicará alcanzar este estado:* pues que el hombre ya no tendrá que vivir embrutecido por las necesidades vitales o sociales; por ejemplo no tendrá que trabajar para ganarse la vida, ni someterse a los más viles intereses para prosperar, ni engañar, mentir o manipular... ¡No tendrá que ser considerado un elemento o parte de ningún sistema! Sus actividades serán, siempre y en todo momento, puramente ociosas por así decirlo. El fin de la historia es un estadio de "almas puramente libres"... 

Bien, partiendo de la idea que este estado metafísico definitivo bautizado como COMUNISMO o FIN DE LA HISTORIA es una alucinación y que la realidad viene siempre regulada por la entropía, dado que no somos más que una extraña configuración entrópica, al igual que la sociedad, sí entiendo que es posible alcanzar un estadio sumamente ocioso, poderoso, racional (autoorganizado) y en tal sentido radicalmente libre e independiente, pero eso será siempre a costa de una explotación y subyugación de los recursos tanto físicos, como humanos y espirituales, BRUTAL-entropía manda. 

por tanto, la visión de Nefersen la veo más que plausible... aunque podrían darse otras opciones. El COMUNISMO de Marx ni de coña, pero eso no quita lo interesante e inquietante de su planteamiento; un planteamiento bañado en el fondo de odio y resentimiento.


----------



## Juan Fermosel (25 Sep 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Durante el verano del año XXXX un pelotón perteneciente a la COE 41, nos encontrábamos destacados en un gran embalse del norte, en una misión de vigilancia/protección, ya que se temía una atentado de ETA.

Pues bien, el avituallamiento de cerveza (varias cajas de botellines al lado de una nevera en un barracón prefabricado), funcionaba de la siguiente manera: 

- Cada vez que alguien pillaba un botellín, echaba la moneda correspondiente a un bote colgado de la pared, y cuando se acababan las cajas de botellines, con el dinero se iba al pueblo de al lado a comprar más. Siempre había cerveza fresca.

Que el comunismo es malo como sistema económico?? IROS A MIERDA, COÑO.


----------



## ElMayoL (25 Sep 2018)

Tusade dijo:


> Claro, el capitalismo funciona "tan mal" que por eso todos lo prefieren siempre al infierno comunista.
> 
> Funciona "tan mal" que te permite a ti y a los que odiais a España y Occidente hacer la compra en menos de 15 minutos, tener una vivienda privada e Internet para expresar libremente vuestras opiniones genocidas y totalitarias.
> 
> ...



el pedazo de subnormal comunista, (valga la redundancia) esta diciendo q le gustaría tener un pueblo como si fuera una prision y el pobre desgraciado ni se da cuenta.


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Sep 2018)

Juan Fermosel dijo:


> Durante el verano del año XXXX un pelotón perteneciente a la COE 41, nos encontrábamos destacados en un gran embalse del norte, en una misión de vigilancia/protección, ya que se temía una atentado de ETA.
> 
> Pues bien, el avituallamiento de cerveza (varias cajas de botellines al lado de una nevera en un barracón prefabricado), funcionaba de la siguiente manera:
> 
> ...



Sí, en el fondo el comunismo sería un convivir con los amigos... El problema es que todo el mundo tendría que ser amigo de todo el mundo... Con lo cual los de la Eta tb tendrían que beber cerveza con vosotros. 

Por cierto, el dinero no existiría.


----------



## Von Rudel (25 Sep 2018)

Ya sabeis el problema del Absolutismo es que se aplico mal, y no se entendio a sus grandes filosofos..... Pillas por donde voy.


----------



## cripton36 (25 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Claro, claro. Nos reunimos todos en el comedor del CBS y decidimos fabricar un Mercedes o un Iphone. Y ya. Nos ponemos a ellos por la tarde y yo creo que para lo noche pueden estar listos. Ana pone el aluminio. Arturo, el hijo de la Paca que ponga los cables y esas cosas. Las patentes, el I+D, la alta tecnología para el proceso y eso, lo pone tio Mariano, que es muy generoso y sabe mucho de eso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si claro, como ni te imaginas como seran las CBS crees que tendran COMEDOR.
si claro, EL MANIFIESTO COMUNISTA que marx escribio para UN PARTIDO POLITICO y es para PRINCIPIANTES DE TU ESTIRPE.

mejor estudia los cuatro tomos de EL CAPITAL Y LAS OBRAS COMPLETAS DE MARX Y ENGELS y de pasada estudia mucha economia y despues hablamos. VALE?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (25 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> si claro, como ni te imaginas como seran las CBS crees que tendran COMEDOR.
> si claro, EL MANIFIESTO COMUNISTA que marx escribio para UN PARTIDO POLITICO y es para PRINCIPIANTES DE TU ESTIRPE.
> 
> mejor estudia los cuatro tomos de EL CAPITAL Y LAS OBRAS COMPLETAS DE MARX Y ENGELS y de pasada estudia mucha economia y despues hablamos. VALE?
> te Saluda un marxista



Un supuesto marxista que niega que la dictadura del proletariado como fase intermedia sea parte del marxismo, y que ésta será conducida por el partido comunista, pocas lecciones puede dar a nadie.


----------



## cripton36 (25 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Un supuesto marxista que niega que la dictadura del proletariado como fase intermedia sea parte del marxismo, y que ésta será conducida por el partido comunista, pocas lecciones puede dar a nadie.



claro, como que utilizer esas ideas de manera EQUIVOCADA E INTERPRETADA TAMBIEN EQUIVOCADAMENTE nos ha llevado a crear un Sistema nuevo comunista de produccion, que muchos iluminados llaman SOCIALISMO

NUNCA HE NEGADO que la dictadura de el proletariado sea parte de el marxismo. lo que he negado y lo mantengo, que sea como las dictaduras conocidas como hasta ahora y mucho menos como las de partidos SUPUESTAMENTE COMUNISTAS.
la dictadura de el proletariado sera conducida por EL PROLETARIADO CON PARTIDO POLITICO O SIN PARTIDO POLITICO y sera un period de transicion muy corto.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## elviejo (25 Sep 2018)

Por la maldad.

Por ello tratan de convencernos de que el Mal no existe. Que todos los problemas son por la educación. Por eso creen también en la reinserción carcelaría.

Y por eso, y este es el problema de fondo, fomentan el ateismo y el relativismo moral.


----------



## Cleonte (25 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro, como que utilizer esas ideas de manera EQUIVOCADA E INTERPRETADA TAMBIEN EQUIVOCADAMENTE nos ha llevado a crear un Sistema nuevo comunista de produccion, que muchos iluminados llaman SOCIALISMO
> 
> NUNCA HE NEGADO que la dictadura de el proletariado sea parte de el marxismo. lo que he negado y lo mantengo, que sea como las dictaduras conocidas como hasta ahora y mucho menos como las de partidos SUPUESTAMENTE COMUNISTAS.
> la dictadura de el proletariado sera conducida por EL PROLETARIADO CON PARTIDO POLITICO O SIN PARTIDO POLITICO y sera un period de transicion muy corto.
> te Saluda un marxista



¿Y no es una contradicción decir que la guerra de clases es el motor de la Historia y luego afirmar que el proletariado impondría el comunismo casi sin lucha? Sigo sin entender este optimismo de Marx, habiendo nacido poco después de un largo período de luchas revolucionarias. La Revolución Francesa empieza en 1789 y Napoleón no es derrotado hasta 1815. En 1830 y 1848 hubo nuevos brotes revolucionarios. Los monarcas absolutos no cedieron su poder sin pelear, ¿por qué no iba a hacer lo mismo la burguesía?


----------



## neutral295 (25 Sep 2018)

Aparte de la robótica, hay que pensar en la futura alimentación, pastillas supervitaminadas para no necesitar comer en meses o años, lo están estudiando para llevar el hombre al planeta Marte. Si te tomas una pastilla que te quita el hambre y te da energía en meses o años para que coño quieres trabajar para los capitalistas? Sobre el futuro es muy complicado predecir cualquier cosa. Posiblemente los hombres sean bionicos para que las enfermedades no les afecte y vivan muchísimos más años que nosotros. Estamos todavía en una fase muy primitiva. Cripton, que pensaba Marx de la explotación del hombre bionico, jaja. Estás en las antípodas machote.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> la dictadura de el proletariado sera conducida por EL PROLETARIADO CON PARTIDO POLITICO O SIN PARTIDO POLITICO y sera un period de transicion muy corto.



Eso lo dices TÜ, no Marx. 

Marx habla del partido comunista, con la función de imponer la dictadura del proletariado. 

Y como todos sabemos, esa "fase de transición" se termina eternizando, pues nadie abandona voluntariamente el poder absoluto. 

Ése es el aspecto donde Marx demuestra una ingenuidad total, al plantear una fase "intermedia" sin tomar en cuenta -como en tantas otras de sus fantasías- la naturaleza humana.


----------



## cripton36 (25 Sep 2018)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Y no es una contradicción decir que la guerra de clases es el motor de la Historia y luego afirmar que el proletariado impondría el comunismo casi sin lucha? Sigo sin entender este optimismo de Marx, habiendo nacido poco después de un largo período de luchas revolucionarias. La Revolución Francesa empieza en 1789 y Napoleón no es derrotado hasta 1815. En 1830 y 1848 hubo nuevos brotes revolucionarios. Los monarcas absolutos no cedieron su poder sin pelear, ¿por qué no iba a hacer lo mismo la burguesía?



claro que lo es desde el punto marxista. eso yo lo veo como un error politico de marx.
por que?
porque marx explica filosoficamente el transito de el feudalism al capitalism y lo explica perfectamente desde su filosofia materialista como un cambio de SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION PACIFICO, como no podia ser de otra forma.
es decir los CAMBIOS DE SISTEMAS ECONOMICOS SON TODOS ECONOMICOS y en su principio no se necesita de VIOLENCIA.
quizas su error ( que pisotea sus misma filosofia) sea, como usted dice, LA INFLUENCIA DE SU TIEMPO.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 25-sep-2018 at 16:41 ----------




Nefersen dijo:


> Eso lo dices TÜ, no Marx.
> 
> Marx habla del partido comunista, con la función de imponer la dictadura del proletariado.
> 
> ...



la diferencia entre MARX Y UN SERVIDOR es que el ilumino el camino y yo la practica.
se termina eternizando, porque NUNCA HAN COMENZADO A DESMANTELAR EL SISTEMA CAPITALISTA DE PRODUCCION. no le miento, solo puede ver, que esos SUPUESTOS PARTIDOS COMUNISTAS ( para mi son la burguesia tercermundista) nunca han creado ni la primera CBS
sigue usted queriendo interpelar con su experiencia de esa porqueria llamada socialism y creada por burgueses tercermundistas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Sep 2018)

Cripton36, ¿por qué estás tan convencido de que las CBS substituiran definitivamente al capitalismo? ¿No podrían darse otras opciones?

Por cierto, dices que tu mismo llevas en práctica esta evolución hacia una economia sostenida entre CBS. ¿Donde y como lo haces si no es ser indiscreto?


----------



## cripton36 (25 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Cripton36, ¿por qué estás tan convencido de que las CBS substituiran definitivamente al capitalismo? ¿No podrían darse otras opciones?
> 
> Por cierto, dices que tu mismo llevas en práctica esta evolución hacia una economia sostenida entre CBS. ¿Donde y como lo haces si no es ser indiscreto?



1- porque el CAPITALISMO es el fin de la historia de las SOCIEDADES CLASISTAS y despues de el, solo hay dos opciones y dadas por MARX
A- creamos el comunismo ( se sostiene con estructura base en CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios)
B- de lo contrario regresamos a la epoca de la rueca y el telar manual.
2- no dije exactamente eso. al ver que marx no escribio la PRACTICA, yo lo hice.
son cosas muy distinta que la que entendiste
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (25 Sep 2018)

La diferencia entre JESUCRISTO Y UN SERVIDOR es que el ilumino el camino y yo la practica.


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> 1- porque el CAPITALISMO es el fin de la historia de las SOCIEDADES CLASISTAS y despues de el, solo hay dos opciones y dadas por MARX
> A- creamos el comunismo ( se sostiene con estructura base en CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios)
> B- de lo contrario regresamos a la epoca de la rueca y el telar manual.
> 2- no dije exactamente eso. al ver que marx no escribio la PRACTICA, yo lo hice.
> ...



¿Y cómo estás tan seguro que sea el fin de la historia? ¿Sabes que podríamos generar una sociedad clasista en base a un montón de aspectos, por ejemplo la inteligencia, o el dominio de nuevas tecnologías, o....? 

Vivir implica crear jerarquías, al reducir la entropía de un organismo (a costa de aumentar la de su entorno), el organismo genera un orden interno a través de jerarquías o relaciones de poder. Por eso dije que Marx falla por pasarse por el forro algo básico, la entropía.

Si os interesa un poco más sobre el tema... Qué vida esta: Evidencia a favor de la teoría de Jeremy England (II)


----------



## cripton36 (25 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿Y cómo estás tan seguro que sea el fin de la historia? ¿Sabes que podríamos generar una sociedad clasista en base a un montón de aspectos, por ejemplo la inteligencia, o el dominio de nuevas tecnologías, o....?
> 
> Vivir implica crear jerarquías, al reducir la entropía de un organismo (a costa de aumentar la de su entorno), el organismo genera un orden interno a través de jerarquías o relaciones de poder. Por eso dije que Marx falla por pasarse por el forro algo básico, la entropía.
> 
> Si os interesa un poco más sobre el tema... Qué vida esta: Evidencia a favor de la teoría de Jeremy England (II)



hasta donde se y marx lo corrobora, las sociedades clasistas se sustentan en la economia DE EL CAPITAL
EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION.
EL CAPITAL comenzo cuando se tomo el primer ser humano y se le EXPROPIO EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE SU TRABAJO
esta practica fue evolucionando, hasta convertirse en SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION CAPITALISTA. su maxima expression.
lo demas son ideas y criterios muy tuyos, que respect
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (25 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro que lo es desde el punto marxista. eso yo lo veo como un error politico de marx.
> por que?
> porque marx explica filosoficamente el transito de el feudalism al capitalism y lo explica perfectamente desde su filosofia materialista como un cambio de SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION PACIFICO, como no podia ser de otra forma.
> es decir los CAMBIOS DE SISTEMAS ECONOMICOS SON TODOS ECONOMICOS y en su principio no se necesita de VIOLENCIA.
> ...



¿Entonces la guerra de clases es sólo retórica? ¿Se trata de un mero conflicto de intereses entre clases? Pero el capitalismo no se impuso pacíficamente. Marx vivió poco después de la Revolución Francesa y las Guerras Napoleónicas y en vida conoció las Revoluciones de 1830 y 1848, la Guerra de Secesión, las Guerras del Opio... y la Comuna de París de 1870. 

A Marx le puedo disculpar que no anticipase cambios económicos ocurridos cien años después por cambios tecnológicos impredecibles pero que después de lo ocurrido en París en 1870 pensase que el comunismo podía ganar rápidamente y sin violencia es de una ingenuidad imperdonable.


----------



## cripton36 (25 Sep 2018)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Entonces la guerra de clases es sólo retórica? ¿Se trata de un mero conflicto de intereses entre clases? Pero el capitalismo no se impuso pacíficamente. Marx vivió poco después de la Revolución Francesa y las Guerras Napoleónicas y en vida conoció las Revoluciones de 1830 y 1848, la Guerra de Secesión, las Guerras del Opio... y la Comuna de París de 1870.
> 
> A Marx le puedo disculpar que no anticipase cambios económicos ocurridos cien años después por cambios tecnológicos impredecibles pero que después de lo ocurrido en París en 1870 pensase que el comunismo podía ganar rápidamente y sin violencia es de una ingenuidad imperdonable.



NO ES GUERRA. es lucha de clases y no es retorica es real. solo que no es a nivel ideologica ni politica, es a nivel economico porque los SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION NUNCA SE HAN CAMBIADO NI ABOLIDOS POR REVOLUCIONES VIOLENTAS. estas solo existen para reafirmar el STATUS QUO de el nuevo Sistema ya casi dominante.
marx lo explica muy bien en la obra EL CAPITAL.
se crea una variante economica nueva dentro de el capitalism, haciendola crecer CUANTITATIVAMENTE ( segunda ley DIALECTICA) hasta que se convierte en DOMINANTE Y NIEGA AL SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION VIEJO
marx lo explica con la LUCHA DE CONTRARIOS ( VALOR DE CAMBIO, CONTRA VALOR DE USO) mediante la implementacion de las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, convirtiendolo en PROLETARIO ( trabajador asalariado)
una vez engrandecida la nueva variante economica , los que sustentan el Viejo Sistema se enfurecen y se provoca una Guerra por la defensa de uno de los dos sistemas de produccion. LOS FEUDALISTAS TOMAN LAS ARMAS para defender el suyo y los PROLETARIOS TOMARON LAS ARMAS AL LADO DE LOS BURGUESES PARA DEFENDER AL CAPITALISMO Y ESTABLECERLO LEGALMENTE ( status quo).
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Sep 2018)

Los espartanos eran clasistas y quizas fueran más anticapitalistas que el propio Marx en vida.

El clasismo no es sólo una cuestión de capital, puede ser de educación, de experiencias personales (haber vivido ciertas experiencias que la mayoría no lo han hecho te separa de ellos). 

Además ver en el capitalismo solo que existe una explotación del burgués hacia el trabajador me parece de una miopía impresionante. Muchas veces puede darse incluso al revés.

Montaigne decía: cuando hago jugar a mi gata a veces pienso que en realidad es ella quien juega conmigo. 

La gente que tiene servicio a su cargo muchas veces se da cuenta que es el servicio quien se aprovecha de ellos, y que estos viven de ellos. 

Aún así me interesaria comprender mejor qué entiendes por cbs y como las llevarías a la practica


----------



## cripton36 (25 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Los espartanos eran clasistas y quizas fueran más anticapitalistas que el propio Marx en vida.
> 
> El clasismo no es sólo una cuestión de capital, puede ser de educación, de experiencias personales (haber vivido ciertas experiencias que la mayoría no lo han hecho te separa de ellos).
> 
> ...



los ESPARTANOS y todos los que quieras y se te ocurran PRACTICABAN EL CAPITAL. pero no podian ser CAPITALISTAS SIN UN SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION CAPITALISTA.
de hecho EL CAPITAL EXISTE DESDE LA DESCOMPOSICION DE LA COMUNIDAD PRIMITIVA Y EL SURGIMIENTO DE EL ESCLAVISMO como Sistema de produccion.
yo no voy a llevar absolutamente NADA A LA PRACTICA. solo describe el proceso y en caso que la CLASE OBRERA DECIDA Y COMIENCE A CREARLO, LES OFRECERIA ASESORIA.
existen dos formas de llevarlo a la practica.
1- las comienzan los obreros ASOCIANDOSE ECONOMICAMENTE, CUANDO LO DESEEN ( desde abajo)
2- que un marxista en elecciones o un partido politico obrero alcance el poder democraticamente y las comience a crear alli donde fueran possible sin forzarlas.
es muy facil crearlas. solo hay que divider en bloques las ciudades y crear los SERVICIOS COMUNALES. ( no necesitan moverse de sus casas) lo haran los que lo deseen, cuando se comiencen a crear las CBS MODERNAS, porque seran mas comodas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (26 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> NO ES GUERRA. es lucha de clases y no es retorica es real. solo que no es a nivel ideologica ni politica, es a nivel economico porque los SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION NUNCA SE HAN CAMBIADO NI ABOLIDOS POR REVOLUCIONES VIOLENTAS. estas solo existen para reafirmar el STATUS QUO de el nuevo Sistema ya casi dominante.
> marx lo explica muy bien en la obra EL CAPITAL.
> se crea una variante economica nueva dentro de el capitalism, haciendola crecer CUANTITATIVAMENTE ( segunda ley DIALECTICA) hasta que se convierte en DOMINANTE Y NIEGA AL SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION VIEJO
> marx lo explica con la LUCHA DE CONTRARIOS ( VALOR DE CAMBIO, CONTRA VALOR DE USO) mediante la implementacion de las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, convirtiendolo en PROLETARIO ( trabajador asalariado)
> ...



No sólo hay ejemplos del enorme poder transformador de la violencia sino que ocurrieron en vida de Marx. La Guerra de Secesión destruyó un sistema económico en todo su apogeo. El hundimiento del capitalismo esclavista sin motivos económicos es un ejemplo. El otro fue el colonialismo. Economías tradicionales perfectamente sostenibles que fueron desmanteladas. El hundimiento del Imperio Chino y el Japón feudal...
Marx vivió estas cosas. Vamos, supongo que leía los periódicos.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

Cleonte dijo:


> No sólo hay ejemplos del enorme poder transformador de la violencia sino que ocurrieron en vida de Marx. La Guerra de Secesión destruyó un sistema económico en todo su apogeo. El hundimiento del capitalismo esclavista sin motivos económicos es un ejemplo. El otro fue el colonialismo. Economías tradicionales perfectamente sostenibles que fueron desmanteladas. El hundimiento del Imperio Chino y el Japón feudal...
> Marx vivió estas cosas. Vamos, supongo que leía los periódicos.



claro que existieron y existen muchas guerras, pero TODAS son resultados de la lucha por EL CAPITAL
claro que marx las vivio, pero su error en cuanto a CAMBIOS DE SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION VIOLENTOS fue confundir LA LUCHA DE CONTRARIOS ( primera ley DIALECTICA) con la LUCHA DE CLASES . incluso el lo llega reconocer cuando las convulsions FRANCESAS. no se explicaba porque se sublevaban y no sabian que hacer.
no es lo mismo declararse en rebeldia con una BASE ECONOMICA PARA DESARROLLAR, que declararse en rebeldia sin tener nada economico que desarrollar. TERMINAN ENTREGANDO EL PODER A SUS DUEÑOS , LOS AMOS BURGUESES.
por que crees que EL SOCIALISMO COLAPSA?
porque es una aberracion de el Sistema de produccion capitalista libre y a la larga, este lo lleva a su cause original
por eso yo separe en mis estudios AL MARX FILOSOFICO-ECONOMICO, del MARX POLITICO ERRADO
MARX Y ENGELS ( segun ellos mismos) se cuidaron mucho de decir COMO CREAR EL COMUNISMO con el pretecto de que eso era cosa de el proletariado y la forma que tomara serian sus deseos y circunstancias.
pero una cosa es decir como TENDRIAN QUE HACER SU ESTRUCTURA E INFRAESTRUCTUA Y SU BASE ECONOMICA y otra cosa es querer decirles a los obreros la FORMA QUE TOMARIA Y SUS DETALLES.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Sep 2018)

Lo que se llama 'comunismo' fueron las politicas que se pusieron en practica en la URSS y China, principalmente. Las decisiones que se tomaron en su momento, dependen completamente de la coyuntura historica y el sesgo ideologico que tenian los lideres que llegaron al poder.

Es decir, no se puede entender el comunismo sin entender la historia y las circunstancias sociales, economicas y geopoliticas que les toco vivir.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

Polepole dijo:


> Lo que se llama 'comunismo' fueron las politicas que se pusieron en practica en la URSS y China, principalmente. Las decisiones que se tomaron en su momento, dependen completamente de la coyuntura historica y el sesgo ideologico que tenian los lideres que llegaron al poder.
> 
> Es decir, no se puede entender el comunismo sin entender la historia y las circunstancias sociales, economicas y geopoliticas que les toco vivir.



a lo que llaman COMUNISMO , no fue ni es mas que SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA y segun su creador EL BURGUES LENIN realmente se llama CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado.
es decir, cuando los burgueses se refugian en el ESTADO para manejar EL CAPITAL.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## selenio (26 Sep 2018)

El comunismo, parte de una base igualitarista tan absurda, que cae en la misma desigualdad que pretende combatir, iguala personas con diferentes capacidades y al hacer eso caes en la desigualdad mas absoluta, niega la meritocracia que es personal y desincentiva a los mas capaces.

Ya de por si a nivel de estructura economica y creacion de medios de produccion hace aguas por todas partes, la segunda parte, es que no tiene en cuenta que mueve la naturaleza humana para crear esos medios de producción nuevos, y lo delega todo en el estado, creando una sociedad igual de piramidal que el capitalismo, pero con menos escalas y clases sociales, el proletariado que es explotado por las clases dirigentes que hacen de neoburguesia o antigua nobleza y por tanto solo a traves de la fuerza pueden intentar imponer el sistema, de ahi las barbaridades de genocidio de dicho sistema, igualandose en la practica mas a un estado feudal que otra cosa.

En todas las partes del mundo, donde se ha intentado implementar, absolutamente en todas, ha sido, es y sera un fracaso absoluto, que acabado arruinando los paises, la vida de la gente, ha generado clases privilegiadas y ha degenerado en las mayores dictaduras y genocidios que ha conocido la historia, con mas de 100 millones de muertos en nombre de la igualdad y la lucha obrera.

Pero ya veo aqui las ofensivas podemitas, neopijaprogres para tratar de edulcorarnos y vendernos la mayor basura de la historia, junto con los fascismos y los extremismos religiosos, en forma de teocracias.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

selenio dijo:


> El comunismo, parte de una base igualitarista tan absurda, que cae en la misma desigualdad que pretende combatir, iguala personas con diferentes capacidades y al hacer eso caes en la desigualdad mas absoluta, niega la meritocracia que es personal y desincentiva a los mas capaces.
> 
> Ya de por si a nivel de estructura economica y creacion de medios de produccion hace aguas por todas partes, la segunda parte, es que no tiene en cuenta que mueve la naturaleza humana para crear esos medios de producción nuevos, y lo delega todo en el estado, creando una sociedad igual de piramidal que el capitalismo, pero con menos escalas y clases sociales, el proletariado que es explotado por las clases dirigentes que hacen de neoburguesia o antigua nobleza y por tanto solo a traves de la fuerza pueden intentar imponer el sistema, de ahi las barbaridades de genocidio de dicho sistema, igualandose en la practica mas a un estado feudal que otra cosa.
> 
> ...



LA IGUALDAD es un truco de los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, que crean esa porqueria que llaman SOCIALISMO y tu y muchos iluminados llaman COMUNISMO
segun marx en el comunismo solo se CAMBIA LA DESIGUALDAD CAPITALISTA POR LA COMUNISTA
segun tu discurso de la NATURALEZA HUMANA QUE CONDENA AL HOMBRE Y A LA HUMANIDAD. el comunismo lo creara LOS EXTRATERRESTRES
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (26 Sep 2018)

El comunismo es una teoría conceptualmente equivocada, concebida en una época industrial donde se podía sostener -con escaso fundamento y ningún pudor- que el valor de las mercancías derivaba del trabajo invertido en su fabricación, y que la plusvalía era un "robo" a los trabajadores por parte del capital. 

En la sociedad robótica que se aproxima, esa falacia caerá por su propio peso cuando un producto sea fabricado por un robot -o sea, por bienes de capital-, y el trabajo humano no tenga la menor participación en el proceso. 

Ese nuevo paradigma altera para siempre el sentido del capital y del proceso productivo, y convierte al consumo en el gran activo social. 

En todo caso, desplaza al comunismo -tanto práctico como teórico-, a los anales de teorías económicas fracasadas y anacrónicas. 

El nuevo modelo (la Economía de la Abundancia frente a la Economía de la Escasez) produce una revisión tan enorme de los modelos de producción, que dejan desfasados, tanto las ideas liberales como las comunistas. 

El futuro viene marcado por una especie de socialdemocracia perfecta, donde la RBU será el mecanismo de distribución de rentas, y las corporaciones ya no lucharán por acumular más capital, sino por acumular más cuota de mercado -o sea, por acumular Consumo para sus productos.


----------



## Judoka (26 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> El comunismo es una teoría conceptualmente equivocada, concebida en una época industrial donde se podía sostener -con excaso fundamento y ningún pudor- que el valor de las mercancías derivaba del trabajo invertido en su fabricación, y que la plusvalía era un "robo" a los trabajadores por parte del capital.
> 
> *En la sociedad robótica que se aproxima, esa falacia caerá por su propio peso cuando un producto sea fabricado por un robot -o sea, por bienes de capital-, y el trabajo humano no tenga la menor participación en el proceso. *
> 
> ...



por que todo el mundo sabe que los robots los traen los reyes magos


----------



## Nefersen (26 Sep 2018)

Gurney Halleck dijo:


> por que todo el mundo sabe que los robots los traen los reyes magos



No, los traen las empresas más importantes del mundo. 

En varios estudios recientes se ha determinado que en el plazo de 30 años el 50% de los trabajos serán desplazados por robots. Esos trabajadores desplazados no pueden ser dejados a su suerte, o el sistema colapsaría -por falta de clientes y por la conflictividad social que eso originaría-. Así que el cambio de modelo es algo que se está debatiendo ahora mismo en todos los centros de poder mundial. 

La RBU es una idea que se impondrá, y que rompe para siempre el dualismo izquierda/derecha que ha caracterizado la discusión económica de los últimos 200 años. 

El trabajo dejará de ser el medio de distribución de rentas. 
El Consumo será priorizado sobre la Producción.


----------



## Paco de Mileto (26 Sep 2018)

¿Y quién te dijo que no funciona? Claro que funciona. Todas las sociedades medianamente prósperas lo practican Una familia tipo es un ejemplo de sociedad comunista. Uno o dos miembros de la familia trabajan para llenar la nevera de un número algo mayor de miembros. A nadie se le guarda registro de lo que come, lo que hay es para repartir. 

Sin ese comunismo primario, elemental, voluntario y eterno ni siquiera la pendeja de Ayn Rand llegaría a tener pelos en las orejas.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> El comunismo es una teoría conceptualmente equivocada, concebida en una época industrial donde se podía sostener -con excaso fundamento y ningún pudor- que el valor de las mercancías derivaba del trabajo invertido en su fabricación, y que la plusvalía era un "robo" a los trabajadores por parte del capital.
> 
> En la sociedad robótica que se aproxima, esa falacia caerá por su propio peso cuando un producto sea fabricado por un robot -o sea, por bienes de capital-, y el trabajo humano no tenga la menor participación en el proceso.
> 
> ...



pense que solo estabas equivocado en la critica al marxismo, sino que Tambien lo estas con la critica al capitalism.
con escaso fundamento? aun vive en nuestros dias y hasta los burgueses apelan a ella. ademas se fueran tan escasa su importancia, por que se le ataca y se trata de tergiversal en las redes de informacion capitalistas?
1-ni el VALOR DE LAS MERCANCIAS dependen del trabajo invertido en ellas ni la PLUSVALIA ES UN ROBO.
tu primera equivocacion
2-que en el TRABAJO ROBOTIZADO , el TRABAJO HUMANO NO TENDRA LA MINIMA PARICIPACION . jaaa jaaaa ( disculpa)
segunda equivocacion
3- para que seguir con lo demas, si todo esta equivocado y estas perdido
tienes una mezcla de conceptos, que ni tu mismo entiendes y dejas bien claro, que de filosofia marxista y economia capitalista NO SABES NI EL ABC
segues apoyandote en la verborrea de los SOCIALISTAS UTOPICOS MODERNOS y te tienen profundamente ATRAPADO
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (26 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> 1-ni el VALOR DE LAS MERCANCIAS dependen del trabajo invertido en ellas ni la PLUSVALIA ES UN ROBO.
> tu primera equivocacion



Explica sucintamente la teoría del valor/trabajo de Marx. 

Luego explica a quien pertenece la plusvalía según Marx. 



> 2-que en el TRABAJO ROBOTIZADO , el TRABAJO HUMANO NO TENDRA LA MINIMA PARICIPACION . jaaa jaaaa ( disculpa)



No, claro que no....:bla::bla::bla::bla:

En esta fábrica china han sustituido al 90% del personal con robots, y la producción ha crecido un 250%

---------- Post added 26-sep-2018 at 16:04 ----------

El mayor fabricante de móviles sustituye a 60.000 trabajadores por robots | Economía | EL PAÍS

"Speedfactory": la fábrica de calzado deportivo que puede cambiar radicalmente el mercado - Infobae


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Explica sucintamente la teoría del valor/trabajo de Marx.
> 
> Luego explica a quien pertenece la plusvalía según Marx.
> 
> ...



creo que es conveniente dejarte en tu laberinto.
solo una pregunta muy simple.
1- quien construira los robots?
quizas en tu laberinto la respuesta seria.
LOS MISMOS ROBOTS
2- luego seguiria la pregunta vigente.
QUIEN CONSTRUIRIA LOS ROBOTS, QUE CONSTRUIRIAN ROBOTS?
todo eso sin entran en materia MARXISTA, donde la GANANCIA LA OBTIENE EL BURGUES de la EXPROPIACION DE EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO.
cuando esta disminuye, DISMINUYEN LAS GANANCIAS.
te queda el recursos de los argumentos de los economistas burgueses de que LAS GANANCIAS LAS OBTIENEN LOS BURGUESES EN EL MERCADO.
hasta un destacado professor español con sus clases ( 16 tesis) LO SOSTIENE,LO EXPLICA Y SE LO CREE EL MISMO.
cuanto mas, no te lo creeras tu
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (26 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> solo una pregunta muy simple.
> 1- quien construira los robots?
> quizas en tu laberinto la respuesta seria.
> LOS MISMOS ROBOTS



Exactanente. No es que "los contruirán", es que ya los construyen. 

Incluso el software que utilizan está siendo mejorado por algoritmos de "machine learning", por lo que los programadores empiezan a sobrar. 

30 compañías que ya están reemplazando a los humanos con robots

Autonomous Robots & Smart Factories | NVIDIA Jetson




> 2- luego seguiria la pregunta vigente.
> QUIEN CONSTRUIRIA LOS ROBOTS, QUE CONSTRUIRIAN ROBOTS?



Robots. La primera generación de robots los han construdo humanos. A partir de ahí, el elemento humano desaparece. Robots fabrican robots que fabrican todo. 

¿Por cuántas generaciones de robots vas a atribuir al "trabajo humano" la plusvalía de esos robots fabricados por robots, con tal de sostener tu falacia marxista? 



> todo eso sin entran en materia MARXISTA, donde la GANANCIA LA OBTIENE EL BURGUES de la EXPROPIACION DE EL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO.
> cuando esta disminuye, DISMINUYEN LAS GANANCIAS.



En un entorno donde NO HAY fuerza de trabajo humana involucrada en la producción, es obvio que tus ideas están más desfasadas que la utilización de los bueyes en la agricultura. Estás en la situación de alguien que ande discutiendo si utilizar bueyes para arrastrar arados es o no explotación animal. Un asunto que ha perdido toda vigencia como problema.


----------



## neutral295 (26 Sep 2018)

Cripton, te crees tus propias mentiras. Date un paseo de supervivencia por el Mató Groso de Brasil, necesitas tener parásitos dentro de tu cuerpo y sentir como te comen. Marx, debería haber aprendido lo mismo, tienes que aprender mucho de Charles Darwin. La naturaleza humana y su entorno con las máquinas, el marxismo poco pinta. Así está Venezuela echa una mierda y a España le pasará lo mismo con tu amigo el coletas que quiere crear la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas. Unos locos
que sólo les interesa el poder del Estado para controlar la vida de las personas.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 Sep 2018)

Los robots sin supervisores no van a servir una mierda, incluso los robots que hagan robots.

Se está muy lejos de la famosa inteligencia artificial, que en realidad jamás se va a lograr, imitar la inteligencia humana digo.

Y tampoco creo que se vaya a poder prescindir del 100% de los trabajadores, todavía no hay un robot que tenga la precisión que tiene un ser human en tareas tan sencillas como poner un dedo en un sitio determinado o reconocer visualmente un defecto.

Para eso hay que construir una estructura gigantesca para fijar los parámetros que utilizará el robot, y por tanto los fallos se pueden dar, como mínimo se necesitará un operario para que detecte el error (el material se ha desviado un milímetro de la cadena de montaje, por ejemplo) y poner todo en funcionamiento desde el principio.

Cuando se consigan copias humanas en casi todos los aspectos funcionales, hablamos de una sustitución completa.

De todas formas sí habrá, y ya hay, una fuerte disminución de la necesidad de mano de obra.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Exactanente. No es que "los contruirán", es que ya los construyen.
> 
> Incluso el software que utilizan está siendo mejorado por algoritmos de "machine learning", por lo que los programadores empiezan a sobrar.
> 
> ...



es todo lo CONTRARIO mi señor. mientras MENOS FUERZA DE TRABAJO, MAS ESTARA AHI VIGENTE Y PRESENTE LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA.

una pequeña pregunta, que sean dos
1- por que se mueven las industrias de el primer mundo desarrollado y con altisima PRODUCTIVIDAD al tercermundo?
2- por que se subcidia la agricultura de los paises desarrollados, donde producer un kilo de papas, es demasiado barato
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 26-sep-2018 at 16:51 ----------




neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton, te crees tus propias mentiras. Date un paseo de supervivencia por el Mató Groso de Brasil, necesitas tener parásitos dentro de tu cuerpo y sentir como te comen. Marx, debería haber aprendido lo mismo, tienes que aprender mucho de Charles Darwin. La naturaleza humana y su entorno con las máquinas, el marxismo poco pinta. Así está Venezuela echa una mierda y a España le pasará lo mismo con tu amigo el coletas que quiere crear la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas. Unos locos
> que sólo les interesa el poder del Estado para controlar la vida de las personas.



no te preocupes de tu FAMOSA NATURALEZA HUMANA. el comunismo lo crearan los EXTRATERRESTRES.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Judoka (26 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> *No, los traen las empresas más importantes del mundo. *



y supongo que como son las empresas más importantes del mundo, no usan trabajadores para construir robots, y los materiales no son extraídos por trabajadores, que va, hacen magia potagia


----------



## selenio (26 Sep 2018)

r3dactor dijo:


> ¿Y quién te dijo que no funciona? Claro que funciona. Todas las sociedades medianamente prósperas lo practican Una familia tipo es un ejemplo de sociedad comunista. Uno o dos miembros de la familia trabajan para llenar la nevera de un número algo mayor de miembros. A nadie se le guarda registro de lo que come, lo que hay es para repartir.
> 
> Sin ese comunismo primario, elemental, voluntario y eterno ni siquiera la pendeja de Ayn Rand llegaría a tener pelos en las orejas.



Menuda empanada mental, confundir comunismo con la familia, hasta donde llegan los delirios.:rolleye:

Precisamente es naturaleza humana pues la familia sustenta un componente biologico basico, que es lo que mueve esa solidaridad, por eso el marxismo llevado al feminismo mas extremista, tratais de acabar con la familia tradicional, para instaurar la tutela estatalista.


----------



## Judoka (26 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Robots. La primera generación de robots los han construdo humanos. A partir de ahí, el elemento humano desaparece. Robots fabrican robots que fabrican todo.
> 
> ¿Por cuántas generaciones de robots vas a atribuir al "trabajo humano" la plusvalía de esos robots fabricados por robots, con tal de sostener tu falacia marxista?



asumiendo que todo el proceso productivo, desde ir a la mina, hasta diseñar modelos de lo que sea, y luego construirlos, podemos afirmar que la humanidad como tal en el proceso económico, sobra

pero hay que discutir si es eso posible, yo creo que no xD aunque si es verdad que llegará un momento en que una inmensa mayoría de la sociedad va a sobrar (de hecho ya ocurre), por eso están destruyendo la natalidad, entre otras cosas


----------



## selenio (26 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> LA IGUALDAD es un truco de los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, que crean esa porqueria que llaman SOCIALISMO y tu y muchos iluminados llaman COMUNISMO
> segun marx en el comunismo solo se CAMBIA LA DESIGUALDAD CAPITALISTA POR LA COMUNISTA
> segun tu discurso de la NATURALEZA HUMANA QUE CONDENA AL HOMBRE Y A LA HUMANIDAD. el comunismo lo creara LOS EXTRATERRESTRES
> te Saluda un marxista




Guardate tu rollo, que en realidad solo retuerce y niega la verdad que os incomoda, negando vuestros fracasos de tratar de implementar esas ideologias barbaras y genocidas y pretende a ahora reinventar el discurso, diciendo siempre la misma patraña, ...!ej que eso no era comunigmo¡, es otra cosa llamada socialismo, venga ya a otro perro con ese hueso.

Como soy persona de pruebas y no de discursos vacuos y grandilocuentes, como el tuyo, a las pruebas me remito, vuestros intentos de implementar semejantes disparates ideologicos, se han quedado todos en rotundos fracasos, teñidos de rios de sangre.

Cuando ya teneis que recurrir a los extraterrestres.:rolleye:

Seguro que luego teneis Iphones, y gustos caros, o muchos sois de familias pijas, como todos los pijoprogres neomarxistas o neocomunistas, todos tremendamente burgueses y apoltronados en las universidades publicas con el dinero de los demas, como no.:XX:

Saludos, de un anticomunista, antisocialista y antiprogre , que es vuestra ultima versión.


La pena que el comunismo no se os hiciera un juicio de Nuremberg, como se hizo al Nazismo/Fascismo y se os desterrara definivamente a las cloacas de la historia que es donde deberiais de estar.


----------



## Follangas (26 Sep 2018)

Lo de los extraterrestres ya es el colofon de cripton36.

Los foreros poniendo argumentos de porque el comunismo no funciona y cripton solo repitiendo que eso no es comunismo que el comunismo es otra cosa, que por cierto solo estara en su cabeza porque no lo explica.

Vamos, que el funcionamiento del comunismo no se puede explicar solo hay que esperar que vengan de ganimedes a implantarlo.


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Sep 2018)

Nefersen, creo que Marx en el fondo y antes de meterse en política pensaba precisamente que el comunismo llegaría con la implantación radical de la robotización y automatización en todos los ámbitos. Por eso postuló lo del fin del trabajo, del comercio, en fin, del capitalismo mercantilista, vislumbrando un estadio de la humanidad en donde ésta habría trascendido sus necesidades materiales. Necfesitas una operación de no sé qué, pam el sistema completamente racional (inteligente) te la proporciona sin que en el proceso haya requerido participación humana alguna. Que te interesaria tener un tipo de vehículo que fura así y asas, con unas propiedades tales... lo introduces en el sistema inteligente y te lo proporciona; que te gustaria que se fabricara un producto con unas especificaciones X, pues le ordenas a la maquinilla y el sistema te lo produce; que te gustaria tener una compañera con unas características fisiológicas y de comportamiento X, pues toma muñequita a la carta para tu disfrute. Y si alguien quiere lo que ha ordenado fabricar algún colega suyo, pues que se pida lo suyo y el sistema le proporcionará de forma eficiente (inteligente y racional). Que no te gusta como eres, pues operación de ADN por la carad e forma automática. y si al final el mundo real te aborrece te metes en un mundo virtual mientras te enchufas vitaminas por la vena. Total, el fin de los conflictos humanos... y por tanto de la historia y quizás tb de la humanidad. Pero este futuro, que no sé si algún día llegará tal cual, tendría que pasar aún por muchas fase; la RBU sería una... y por cierto, ya sabemos lo primero que haría una AI si tubiera que organizar a la humanidad: reducción de personal, eugenesia a saco, etc. 

Con todo, me gustaria repetir algo improtante que a día de hoy pasamos por alto: la profunda convicción de que la humanidad tenderá hacia una radical automatización no es algo muy nuevo, sino que nace con la mentalidad moderna misma:





Este es una robot del 1570 de Gianello Torriano

Pero es que si vamos al s.XIII encontramos a un tio como Ramon Llull que hace el primer diseño teórico de un ordenador (él lo llama máquina de pensar). recordemos cuán profunda fue la influencia de Llull para la modernidad; en Leibniz por ejemplo, padre del lenguaje binario. 

un vidio sobre Llull:
Ramón Llull 1ª parte.mpg - YouTube


De hecho, cabe atender que gran parte del pensamiento de Descartes se fundamenta sobre la siguiente duda: ¿Cómo puedo yo estar seguro de que la gente que me rodea son realmente personas y no autómatas que simulan ser personas? Ya luego, si leemos el discurso del método, creo recordar, Descartes se enorgullece de su trabajo al vislumbrar sus brutales repercusiones para el futuro: curar cualquier tipo de enfermedad incluso la vejez, emancipar a los hombres del trabajo y las necesidades más primarias, etc. Recordar que Descartes y Pascal son amigos, y Pascal creó la primera calculadora moderna. 

Nuestro error y olvido es que a veces pensamos que esto de la robotización y la inteligencia artificial es cosa inventada en el s.XX y que ahora empieza a rodearnos en nuestra vida ordinaria, pero en realidad lleva siglos labrándose en silencio entre la élite espiritual (intelectual) de occidente. Y Marx era plenamente consciente de ello. ¿Cómo no iba a sustentarse en ello para crear su corpus teórico? 

El fin del trabajo, del valor de las cosas materiales (des del momento que se pueda reproducir sin mayores problemas cualquier cosa, su valor tiende a 0 patatero), implicará el fin del dinero o del comercio... ¿será eso el principio del comunismo real? ¿Un mundo donde cada uno podrá pedirse cualqueir cosa y el sistema, completamente automatizado le proveerá? Yo creo que fue eso lo que pronosticó precisamente Marx... lo que dudo es si realmente el destino de la humanidad sea exactamente ese

Buff, menudo rollo...


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

Joanestruch dijo:


> Lo de los extraterrestres ya es el colofon de cripton36.
> 
> Los foreros poniendo argumentos de porque el comunismo no funciona y cripton solo repitiendo que eso no es comunismo que el comunismo es otra cosa, que por cierto solo estara en su cabeza porque no lo explica.
> 
> Vamos, que el funcionamiento del comunismo no se puede explicar solo hay que esperar que vengan de ganimedes a implantarlo.



lo he explicado tanto , como negado que socialism-leninista ( CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado) sea comunismo y haya sido creado por la filosofia marxista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Follangas (26 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> lo he explicado tanto , como negado que socialism-leninista ( CAPITALISMO monopolista de estado) sea comunismo y haya sido creado por la filosofia marxista
> te Saluda un marxista



Igual si y no lo he leido o captado, si es asi mis disculpas.

Por ejemplo la explicacion de locoderemate si me ha parecido argumentada.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

Joanestruch dijo:


> Igual si y no lo he leido o captado, si es asi mis disculpas.
> 
> Por ejemplo la explicacion de locoderemate si me ha parecido argumentada.



y que crees que es una ESTRUCTURA E INFRAESTRUCTURA BASADA EN CBS?

porque contrariamente a lo que muchos creen, el comunismo no trata de DISTRIBUCION , trata de ESTRUCTURA E INFRAESTRUCTURA . cosa que NUNCA TOCAN los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas , cuando toman el poder de el estado y se hacen llamar comunistas
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (26 Sep 2018)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Los robots sin supervisores no van a servir una mierda, incluso los robots que hagan robots.



Existen procesos de supervisión y control de calidad automatizados que están sustituyendo a los viejos revisores humanos. 

Pero más allá de esto, no se puede negar la estructural diferencia entre una fábrica con 60.000 operarios humanos, y una fábrica donde hay 10 operarios humanos supervisando una cadena robotizada. 

Imputar el valor del producto al "trabajo socialmente necesario" de esos 10 supervisores roza el disparate más absoluto, y deja en el basurero de la historia toda la teoría marxista del valor. 

Pero es evidente que si susutituyes a 60.000 operarios en una fábrica -¿quién compra la producción? ¿Los diez supervisores con empleo?

El nuevo paradigma OBLIGA a una revisión radical el sistema de distribución de rentas que hemos vivido hasta el momento, y eso supone revisar tanto los planteamientos marxistas como los planteamientos liberales donde el trabajo humano es esa forma de redistribución. 

Tambien es evidente que si el coste de producción tiende a 0, el valor añadido tiende a 100, eso supone un cambio de paradigma absoluto respecto a la función del capital. La produción -la oferta- tiende a valor 0, el consumo -la demanda- tiende a valor 100. En ese contexto, la empresa más importante no es la que tenga más capital para invertir y producir, sino la que tenga más clientes a quien vender. 




> Se está muy lejos de la famosa inteligencia artificial, que en realidad jamás se va a lograr, imitar la inteligencia humana digo.



La inteligencia general que remede en todo a un ser humano puede tardar mucho tiempo en llegar -e incluso podría ser imposible-, pero la "narrow inteligence" ya está aquí, superando con creces a los humanos en tareas específicas. Y no hablamos de cocineros o transportistas, sino de oncólogos, radiólogos, psicólogos y hasta profesores. El trabajo humano queda relegado a cuatro grandes sectores:

a) Trabajos que demanden empatía. 
b) Trabajos que demanden creatividad.
c) Trabajos que demanden pensamiento crítico. 

Es obvio que el 90% de la masa laboral no está capacitada para realizar ninguna de esas tareas. No todos podemos ser novelistas, o ensayistas, o relaciones públicas. 




> Y tampoco creo que se vaya a poder prescindir del 100% de los trabajadores, todavía no hay un robot que tenga la precisión que tiene un ser human en tareas tan sencillas como poner un dedo en un sitio determinado o reconocer visualmente un defecto.



Creo que andas un poco anticuado. Todo lo que comentas está completamente superado con las nuevas AI basadas en redes neuronales y "machine learning". 



> Para eso hay que construir una estructura gigantesca para fijar los parámetros que utilizará el robot, y por tanto los fallos se pueden dar, como mínimo se necesitará un operario para que detecte el error (el material se ha desviado un milímetro de la cadena de montaje, por ejemplo) y poner todo en funcionamiento desde el principio.



Los algorimos del "machine learning" hacen exactamente eso. Determnan un error y corrigen el proceso. Y la cuestión esencial es que -al contrario que los humanos- todas las máquinas están interconectadas, por lo que lo que aprende una de ellas lo transmite al resto, corrigiendo el error en todas ellas. 


Y respecto a la discusión general, no es necesario que se produzca la sustitución del 100% del trabajo humano para provocar una revolución económica. 

Si se cumplen las previsiones de que un 50% de los trabajos serán sustituidos en 30 años, no puedes dejar a la mitad de la población desempleada y sin rentas, o el sistema se derrumba completamente. Así que el cambio de modelo es una necesidad, incluso aunque los desplazados no fueran más que el 20% de la población. 

Instagram tiene un valor de 35.000 millones de dólares, y emplea (según una estimación reciente) a 11 empleados. Kodak, en sus buenos tiempos, valiendo la mitad, empleaba a 250.000 personas. 

Es evidente que este paradigma de la nueva economía no es sostenible bajo los parámetros de la vieja economía industrial, donde las grandes empresas empleaban a muchísima gente y redistribuían la renta. 

Las ganancias de Instagram se quedan en la esfera de sus inversores, y no producen trabajo, creando un sistema de desequilibrio estructural insostenible.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2018 at 18:40 ----------




cripton36 dijo:


> es todo lo CONTRARIO mi señor. mientras MENOS FUERZA DE TRABAJO, MAS ESTARA AHI VIGENTE Y PRESENTE LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA.



Supongo que por poco que releas lo que has escrito te darás cuenta de la tontería que es.

Es como decir: Cuanto menos Iglesias y cristianos haya más estará presente Jesucristo. 



> una pequeña pregunta, que sean dos
> 1- por que se mueven las industrias de el primer mundo desarrollado y con altisima PRODUCTIVIDAD al tercermundo?



Porque la mano de obra es más barata. Pero ahora el robot es más barato que el trabajador chino, por lo que las nuevas inversiones ya no se delocalizan. La produción de energía es más barata en el primer mundo, por lo que el robot en el primer mundo es más barato -y está más próximo a su mercado natural. Se invierte la tendencia, sin que tú te hayas percatado, anclado como estás en tus planteamientos decimonónicos. 



> 2- por que se subcidia la agricultura de los paises desarrollados, donde producer un kilo de papas, es demasiado barato



Porque se ha impuesto un modelo socialdemócrata, donde el Estado subsidia empresas no rentables por razones sociales. No tiene nada que ver con el modelo capitalista -más bien es una reacción socialista a dicho modelo-.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2018 at 18:43 ----------




Gurney Halleck dijo:


> y supongo que como son las empresas más importantes del mundo, no usan trabajadores para construir robots, y los materiales no son extraídos por trabajadores, que va, hacen magia potagia



Los materiales serán extraídos por robots. 

Robótica para la minería y su potencial como catalizador de la innovación tecnológica en Chile 


¿Una minería con robots?

Me parece que tienes que actualizar un poco tu información, porque pareces más anticuada que mi abuela.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2018 at 18:45 ----------




> Gurney Halleck dijo:
> 
> 
> > asumiendo que todo el proceso productivo, desde ir a la mina, hasta diseñar modelos de lo que sea, y luego construirlos, podemos afirmar que la humanidad como tal en el proceso económico, sobra
> ...


----------



## Blackmoon (26 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> si claro, como ni te imaginas como seran las CBS crees que tendran COMEDOR.
> si claro, EL MANIFIESTO COMUNISTA que marx escribio para UN PARTIDO POLITICO y es para PRINCIPIANTES DE TU ESTIRPE.
> 
> mejor estudia los cuatro tomos de EL CAPITAL Y LAS OBRAS COMPLETAS DE MARX Y ENGELS y de pasada estudia mucha economia y despues hablamos. VALE?
> te Saluda un marxista



Nos envías a la madrasa marxista?


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Existen procesos de supervisión y control de calidad automatizados que están sustituyendo a los viejos revisores humanos.
> 
> Pero más allá de esto, no se puede negar la estructural diferencia entre una fábrica con 60.000 operarios humanos, y una fábrica donde hay 10 operarios humanos supervisando una cadena robotizada.
> 
> ...


----------



## selenio (26 Sep 2018)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> El comunismo nunca lo han dejado funcionar entre el liberalismo y el fascismo, aparte de que las cosas buenas que tuvo en la práctica no se dicen y las malas se exageran. De todas formas tampoco creo que sea la solución a todo pero sí al menos sería más sensato que esta locura a la que lleva el capitalismo.



Primero, funcionar, le han dejado perfectamente, pero colapso, porque se topo con sus propias carencias, falacias, la URSS y todos sus satélites, fueron un ejemplo, la URSS, podia ser independiente en todo, materias primas, enormes recursos naturales, inmenso territorio, una población pequeña con respecto a los recursos naturales y al territorio y encima tenian tecnologia propia e independiente.

La URSS, tuvo todo a su favor para poder triunfar y para hacer triunfar el comunismo o socialismo real y fracaso estrepitosamente, solo pudo mantenerlo el totalitarismo mas brutal y sanguinario.

China fue otro ejemplo, un pais que despues de decadas del fallido y sanguinario experimento Maoista, con casi 80 millones de muertos, muto en un capitalismo autoritario de estado, usando sus ventajas, para darle en toda la pleura al supuesto capitalismo liberal, usando precisamente el proteccionismo mas soez.



LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Luego habría varios temas sobre los que reflexionar porque hay ciertas bases que se repiten en las sociedades ilustradas y contemporáneas, después también *está el absurdo de que haya gente que lo critique tanto por ser demasiado igualitario como elitista, o es una cosa u otra, no las 2 a la vez.*



Sencillo, si pueden ser las dos cosas a la vez, es lo que tiene predicar y repartir trigo, la teoria y la practica, tiene una teoría igualitaria, que luego se ha traducido en la practica en una minoría elitista, con el resto de sociedad igualdad por debajo, osea elproletariado, y los que lo pregonan en las sociedades occidentales, suelen ser de una parte de la clase elitista curiosamente.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

selenio dijo:


> Primero, funcionar, le han dejado perfectamente, pero colapso, porque se topo con sus propias carencias, falacias, la URSS y todos sus satélites, fueron un ejemplo, la URSS, podia ser independiente en todo, materias primas, enormes recursos naturales, inmenso territorio, una población pequeña con respecto a los recursos naturales y al territorio y encima tenian tecnologia propia e independiente.
> 
> La URSS, tuvo todo a su favor para poder triunfar y para hacer triunfar el comunismo o socialismo real y fracaso estrepitosamente, solo pudo mantenerlo el totalitarismo mas brutal y sanguinario.
> 
> ...



claro, porque tu estas hablando de el CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO. no de el comunismo-marxista.
diferencia?
en el capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) existe el Sistema economica capitalista, con una politica aberrante.
acaso crees que no hay capitalistas burgueses tarados? crees que son superhombres o genios. no cierto?
en el comunismo NO EXISTE NINGUNA CATEGORIA CAPITALISTA. todo es y pertenece al SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION COMUNISTA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (26 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> solo atendere tus DOS RESPUESTAS mis dos PREGUNTAS
> 1-NO, se mueven porque se obtiene mas GANANCIAS con MAS MANO DE OBRA



Evidentemente no. Lo hacen porque tienen Mano de Obra MÁS BARATA. No contratan "mas trabajadores", sino "trabajadores más baratos". 

Si no entiendes esto es inútil discutir nada. 



> 2-NO, subcidian la agricultua porque esta completamente MECANIZADA y no obtienen GANANCIAS. es decir completaron el ciclo.



No. Subsidian la agricultura porque no pueden competir con los precios del mercado global, producido en otros país. A un recogedor de fresas en España le tienes que pagar 50 euros la hora. En Senegal, 5 euros al mes. 

A medida que se mecaniza la agricultura, empezamos a ser más competitivos. De hecho, las nuevas granjas robotizadas producen a menos coste que en África. 

Es bastante evidente que el "trabajo socialmente necesario" no aporta ningún valor a un producto. Y esa es la principal falacia marxista, hoy completamente desechada para cualquiera con dos dedos de frente.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Evidentemente no. Lo hacen porque tienen Mano de Obra MÁS BARATA. No contratan "mas trabajadores", sino "trabajadores más baratos".
> 
> Si no entiendes esto es inútil discutir nada.
> 
> ...



NO, lo subcidian porque no pueden competir con el trabajo manual Agricola de el tercermundo.
la ganancia la obtiene el burgues capitalista de la EXPROPIACION DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO. de hecho ese es el concepto de EL CAPITAL DE MARX.
una vez que una rama de produccion se mecaniza completamente, solo puede conseguir GANANCIAS mediante EL COMERCIO. pero como no pueden competir. necesitan que el ESTADO O ALGUIEN LOS SUBCIDIEN.
las personas en los paises desarrollados PAGAN DOBLE POR LOS PRODUCTOS DE EL CAPO.
PAGAN CON SUS IMPUESTOS
PAGAN AL COMPRARLOS EN EL MERCADO.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (26 Sep 2018)

Me he vuelto a leer el manifiesto comunista, hacia años de la última vez. Hay varias cosas que me han sorprendido:

1. El manifiesto empieza diciendo que la historia es una lucha directa o indirecta de clases, en concreto entre opresores y oprimidos, y pone de ejemplo luchas entre nobles y plebeyos en Roma o entre nobles y siervos en la edad medieval. Me parece una interpretación directamente judía de la historia. No niego que haya existido, y exista de vez en cuando ciertas luchas de clase (las revoluciones), pero la tónica general de la historia me parece más bien una lucha de poder entre la élite dominante, usando las clases inferiores como resortes propios. Cesar contra el triunvirato por ejemplo, o Napoleón contra toda la monarquía europea luchando por el trono del mundo, Europa. 

2. Esto me ha dejado ojiplatico: Marx dice que es precisamente el capitalismo, con su sed de convertirlo todo en un frío cálculo mercantil, el que está aboliendo el patriarcado, la familia (desestructurado las familias haciendo trabajar a las mujeres), las naciones... Ahora no recuerdo si tb dice Dios. Marx solo dice que el comunismo surge de esta situación de eliminación del patriarcado, la familia, etc. Por tanto, no es que el comunismo se luche directamente contra esto, sino que ya no cuenta con ello porque previamente el capitalismo globalizador se lo ha cargado. Joder, y aquí en burbuja todos los nanzys culpando al marxismo cultural cuando la ideología progre imperante és promovida por los vendemotos burgeses, los lobbies del capital.

3. El comunismo y la propiedad privada. Lo mismo que en el punto anterior: no es tanto que el comunismo luche contra la propiedad privada como que es el propio capitalismo que la ha eliminado arruinando a millones de personas, privando les de comprar su propia casa o tan solo ahorrar e invertir. Sobre esta ruina y ausencia de propiedad de la mayoría aparecería el comunismo. 

4. Este punto ya lo comenté el otro día y me parece brutal: Marx no defiende la solidaridad social. Defiende que todo trabajador debe cobrar lo que se merece por su producción. Tanto produces tanto tienes. Marx solo lucha contra la propiedad privada de los rentistas y especuladores, o sea burgueses. 

5. Por el punto 2 y 3 se me ha pasado por la cabeza la India. Imaginad que sale un Marx indio que después de estudiar dialécticamente a su pueblo escriba su manifiesto comunIndio; la idea de la comunindia sería la dictadura de los chándalas, que se apropiarian de todos los resortes sociales e impondrían a todo quisqui su forma de vida; que en resumen sería vivir entre la mierda. No es que los chandalas lucharían contra la higiene, sino que el sistema de casta ya los ha llevado a vivir en la porquería... Ellos con su dictadura solo lo extenderían a todos los ámbitos sociales de la india. 

Desde esta interpretación cabría preguntarse, entonces, ¿lo que escribe Marx en su Manifiesto Comunista no será la historia de una infección social? Dudas everywhere


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Me he vuelto a leer el manifiesto comunista, hacia años de la última vez. Hay varias cosas que me han sorprendido:
> 
> 1. El manifiesto empieza diciendo que la historia es una lucha directa o indirecta de clases, en concreto entre opresores y oprimidos, y pone de ejemplo luchas entre nobles y plebeyos en Roma o entre nobles y siervos en la edad medieval. Me parece una interpretación directamente judía de la historia. No niego que haya existido, y exista de vez en cuando ciertas luchas de clase (las revoluciones), pero la tónica general de la historia me parece más bien una lucha de poder entre la élite dominante, usando las clases inferiores como resortes propios. Cesar contra el triunvirato por ejemplo, o Napoleón contra toda la monarquía europea luchando por el trono del mundo, Europa.
> 
> ...



jaaaa jaaaaa joooo ( disculpa)
LA DIALECTA puede hacer que cualquier cosa que llegue a mayoria triunfe.
si maña alguien convence a la mayoria de que el agua de mar es dulce. para todos sera dulce, aunque en realidad no lo sea.
eso logro EL BURGUESITO LENIN.
el manifiesto como no es mas que eso. UN MANIFIESTO que no sirve para nada y confunde mucho.
sabes por que en el manifiesto marx escribe PROLETARIO UNIOS CONTRA LOS BURGUESES DE EL MUNDO y no escribio PROLETARIOS UNIOS CONTRA LOS CAPITALISTAS DE EL MUNDO?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Locoderemate (27 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> jaaaa jaaaaa joooo ( disculpa)
> LA DIALECTA puede hacer que cualquier cosa que llegue a mayoria triunfe.
> si maña alguien convence a la mayoria de que el agua de mar es dulce. para todos sera dulce, aunque en realidad no lo sea.
> eso logro EL BURGUESITO LENIN.
> ...



Esto de las mayorías y el cambio.... Ahora me viene a la memoria 300. 

De todos modos Marx con su dialéctica me parece que no explica muy bien los grandes periodos de regresión social, como el que sufrió occidente con la caída del imperio romano.

Por cierto, buena pregunta esa de pq Marx en el manifiesto escribe burguesía en vez proletariado. Confieso que no lo sé.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Esto de las mayorías y el cambio.... Ahora me viene a la memoria 300.
> 
> De todos modos Marx con su dialéctica me parece que no explica muy bien los grandes periodos de regresión social, como el que sufrió occidente con la caída del imperio romano.
> 
> Por cierto, buena pregunta esa de pq Marx en el manifiesto escribe burguesía en vez proletariado. Confieso que no lo sé.



porque si escribiera CAPITALISTAS CONTRA PROLETARIOS, NO HUBIERA DICHO NADA. bajo un Sistema de produccion capitalista, TODOS LO SOMOS.
NO HAY DIFERENCIA
la diferencia esta entre EL BURGUES EXPROPIADOR Y EL PROLETARIO CAPITALISTA
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Judoka (27 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Sobra? ¿Y quien consume los bienes producidos por robots?
> 
> Que yo sepa, ni consumen hamburguesas, ni ropa, ni cine, ni sanidad, ni nada, salvo electricidad.
> 
> Por eso mismo, el paradigma sufre una revolución. El factor decisivo es el Consumo, no una producción cuyo coste tiende a 0.



No tiene ningún sentido mantener sociedades de millones de consumidores, que únicamente son consumidores. No tiene sentido ninguno mantener cientos de miles de robots trabajando para millones de personas improductivas. Las empresas no obtienen ningún beneficio si tienen que regalarte 100€ para que luego te los gastes en ellas mismas. No se genera valor sin trabajo humano. No habrá comercio ni competencia como tal, no en el terreno económico.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Sep 2018)

Gurney Halleck dijo:


> No tiene ningún sentido mantener sociedades de millones de consumidores, que únicamente son consumidores. No tiene sentido ninguno mantener cientos de miles de robots trabajando para millones de personas improductivas. Las empresas no obtienen ningún beneficio si tienen que regalarte 100€ para que luego te los gastes en ellas mismas. No se genera valor sin trabajo humano. No habrá comercio ni competencia como tal, no en el terreno económico.



Es el trabajo el que aporta valor, no el "trabajo humano". 

¿O pretende decirme que si un coche lo fabrica un robot no tiene valor?


----------



## neutral295 (27 Sep 2018)

Los extraterrestres que sean capaces de viajar a la tierra no necesiten la ley del dinero, pero hablamos de humanos. Ubicate Cripton, en la naturaleza no es lo mismo los virus mutantes que producen el cáncer, sida, etc. que un pájaro, un elefante, un delfín, el mismo mundo de los vegetales. Las necesidades son distintas y el entorno también. Tu jefe el gandul Marx tendría que haber sido más obsevador para engañar al planeta entero, contigo lo ha conseguido pero a mi no me toma el pelo. La ley del dinero es lo que funciona con el capitalismo, no es perfecto, pero mucho mejor que los parches de tu jefe. Vete a Corea del Norte que allí te darán mejor de comer que en España, la gastronomía españolas de las mejores del mundo, con su aceite de oliva, jamón de pata negra, con unos vinos y cavas nada que envidiar a los franceses e italianos. Cripton, tu en España pasas hambre? vete a Venezuela que Maduro te pondrá un buen vino Rioja con surtidos de embutidos ibéricos, jaja.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Es el trabajo el que aporta valor, no el "trabajo humano".
> 
> ¿O pretende decirme que si un coche lo fabrica un robot no tiene valor?



claro que tiene valor. VALOR DE CAMBIO

te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 27-sep-2018 at 17:16 ----------




neutral295 dijo:


> Los extraterrestres que sean capaces de viajar a la tierra no necesiten la ley del dinero, pero hablamos de humanos. Ubicate Cripton, en la naturaleza no es lo mismo los virus mutantes que producen el cáncer, sida, etc. que un pájaro, un elefante, un delfín, el mismo mundo de los vegetales. Las necesidades son distintas y el entorno también. Tu jefe el gandul Marx tendría que haber sido más obsevador para engañar al planeta entero, contigo lo ha conseguido pero a mi no me toma el pelo. La ley del dinero es lo que funciona con el capitalismo, no es perfecto, pero mucho mejor que los parches de tu jefe. Vete a Corea del Norte que allí te darán mejor de comer que en España, la gastronomía españolas de las mejores del mundo, con su aceite de oliva, jamón de pata negra, con unos vinos y cavas nada que envidiar a los franceses e italianos. Cripton, tu en España pasas hambre? vete a Venezuela que Maduro te pondrá un buen vino Rioja con surtidos de embutidos ibéricos, jaja.



claro que LAS NECESIDADES SON DISTINTAS. decia MARX en el comunismo existira la DESIGUALDAD porque los seres humanos somos diferentes y tenemos diferentes NECESIDADES.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (27 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro que tiene valor. VALOR DE CAMBIO



El único valor de un objeto es su valor de cambio. Todo lo demás es pura fantasía teórica. 

Invertir 100 en algo (incluyendo salarios) no implica que ese algo valga 100. Esa cosa vale lo que alguien esté dispuesta a pagar por ella.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> El único valor de un objeto es su valor de cambio. Todo lo demás es pura fantasía teórica.
> 
> Invertir 100 en algo (incluyendo salarios) no implica que ese algo valga 100. Esa cosa vale lo que alguien esté dispuesta a pagar por ella.



NO, el unico valor de UN OBJETO ES VALOR DE USO.
EL VALOR DE CAMBIO SOLO LO TIENEN LAS MERCANCIAS.

claro, vale lo que tu quieras pagar ( un precio) no su valor de coste ni de produccion.
como el Sistema de produccion capitalista es ANARQUICO, quienes producen , no saben claramente en cuanto venderan lo producido. quizas el COSTO, QUIZAS MAS, QUIZAS MENOS Y SE ARUINARIA. pero el sabe que si lo producido le costo, 100, no lo puede vender por menos, porque no podria repetir el ciclo productive.

ademas confundes TRABAJO, CON FUERZA DE TRABAJO.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## lacuentaatras (27 Sep 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> ¿Y por qué funciona tan mal el capitalismo, excepto para los banqueros y los multimillonarios, que para ellos funciona maravillosamente, pero a costa de los demás?



tu crees que no son necesarios los millonarios?


¿Funcionar mal?...Porqué?...

Una lectura "Darwinaya" del asunto, se me antoja "la más justa"....Un poco perra, como la puta vida..

Aunque puta, nos da la oportunidad a todos de ser millonarios (reyes de nuewstros proyectos vitales)....Solo que como asunto dificil, no esta al alcance de todos...Pero gente que de la nada...ha creado "imperios" hay a montones....De botones a dirigir el BC (escamez); el de zara....y miles y miles de autonomos "fontaneros"...petados de pasta...


si no fuera por el expolio-impuestos que nos putean, viviríamos de coña....y ya vivimos bastante bien...y lo digo con los bolsillos tiessisimos...


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> tu crees que no son necesarios los millonarios?
> 
> 
> ¿Funcionar mal?...Porqué?...
> ...



de la NADA o de el pellejo de el projimo?
eso es tener conciencia de esclavista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (27 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> NO, el unico valor de UN OBJETO ES VALOR DE USO.



El valor de uso es otra construcción teórica. 

Para empezar, es subjetivo y variable. Un paraguas en un lugar lluvioso no vale lo mismo que en el desierto. 

El único valor objetivo -como bien sabe Hacienda- es el que un comprador está dispuesto a pagar por una cosa.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> El valor de uso es otra construcción teórica.
> 
> Para empezar, es subjetivo y variable. Un paraguas en un lugar lluvioso no vale lo mismo que en el desierto.
> 
> El único valor objetivo -como bien sabe Hacienda- es el que un comprador está dispuesto a pagar por una cosa.



me hablas de EL MERCADO y no he negado nada de lo que dices. pero UN OBJETO SOLO TIENE VALOR DE USO Y UNA MERCANCIA VALOR DE CAMBIO.
segues queriendo debater marxismo con tu capitalism.
resultado?
tu me hablas de una cosa y yo hablo de otra.
si en el Sistema existe OFERTA Y DEMANDA, quien puede negar que quienes demandan pagen lo que les de la gana?.
pero eso no niega que todo lo producido tiene un costo y que en el va incluido LO EXPROPIADO A LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO HUMANA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (27 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> me hablas de EL MERCADO y no he negado nada de lo que dices. pero UN OBJETO SOLO TIENE VALOR DE USO Y UNA MERCANCIA VALOR DE CAMBIO.
> segues queriendo debater marxismo con tu capitalism.



Sí, yo hablo de la realidad, y tú de una estructura de valores imaginarios sin relación alguna con la realidad. Llamarlos "marxistas" no los hace más reales. 

El único valor de una cosa es su valor de cambio, o sea, el valor que le da el mercado. 

Una cosa que no se vende, o que nadie quiere comprar, vale 0, por mucho valor que tú le quieras dar en tu mente marxista. 

El "valor de uso" es una ficción. Hay cosas muy útiles que no valen nada, pese a ser esenciales, como el aire que respiramos, y cosas completamente inútiles -como un título nobiliario- por el que se paga mucho. 

El "valor de uso" es completamente subjetivo. Lo que es muy útil para una persona puede ser completamente inútil para otra. Por ejemplo, un compás es super útil para un dibujante, pero completamente inutil para un agricultor. 

Así que ese "valor de uso" es tan subjetivo, variable e inservible, como si yo me invento el "valor estético" de las cosas. Hay cosas más bonitas y más feas, así que es un parámetro posible. Otra cosa es que sirva para nada el establecerlo.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sí, yo hablo de la realidad, y tú de una estructura de valores imaginarios sin relación alguna con la realidad. Llamarlos "marxistas" no los hace más reales.
> 
> El único valor de una cosa es su valor de cambio, o sea, el valor que le da el mercado.
> 
> ...



entonces DIOS NO TIENE VALOR porque es subjetivo.
no solo de pan vive el hombre.
lo que llamas REAL me lo se como la palma de mi mano. pero se sustenta en la EXPROPIACION DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO AJENA.
y se puede vivir PERFECTAMENTE sin el Sistema de produccion capitalista
que te gusta, que te encanta, te hace felix? de acuerdo. pero eso es meter la Cabeza como el avestruz
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (27 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> entonces DIOS NO TIENE VALOR porque es subjetivo.



En efecto. Dios no tiene valor económico alguno, pues no se puede ni comprar ni vender. Dios es gratis. 



> lo que llamas REAL me lo se como la palma de mi mano. pero se sustenta en la EXPROPIACION DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO AJENA.



Otro concepto ficticio. Nadie expropia ningún trabajo ajeno. Tú vendes tu trabajo en el mercado laboral, se te paga un salario por él -al precio que marca el mercado-. Punto. No hay ningún tipo de "expropiación" en ese proceso.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> En efecto. Dios no tiene valor económico alguno, pues no se puede ni comprar ni vender. Dios es gratis.
> 
> 
> 
> Otro concepto ficticio. Nadie expropia ningún trabajo ajeno. Tú vendes tu trabajo en el mercado laboral, se te paga un salario por él -al precio que marca el mercado-. Punto. No hay ningún tipo de "expropiación" en ese proceso.



NO SE VENDE EL TRABAJO. se vende LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO para ser utilizada por cierto tiempo

NO EXISTE ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA GRATIS

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (27 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> NO SE VENDE EL TRABAJO. se vende LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO para ser utilizada por cierto tiempo
> 
> NO EXISTE ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA GRATIS



LLámalo como quieras. Si recibe un pago por esa fuerza de trabajo, es una compraventa, no una expropiación.


----------



## neutral295 (27 Sep 2018)

Criptón, te dedicas a jugar con las palabras, jaja. Ahora dices que no hay nada gratis, no sabes ni lo que significa la palabra. Cuando te pongas enfermos y tu salud esté en manos de un medico capitalista, o te tengas que tomar un medicamento hecho en un laboratorio capitalista, que coño vas a hacer? Posiblemente la persona que te atienda no vote a tu amigo el coletas, jaja. Pues que sepas la sanidad capitalista española se salvan muchas vidas. Cuando hay un accidente en carretera o alguno se ha perdido en la montaña o el mar, los servicios de emergencias en este país funcionan. Y no hablo de teoría sino de hechos de un país capitalista democrático.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> LLámalo como quieras. Si recibe un pago por esa fuerza de trabajo, es una compraventa, no una expropiación.



claro, no te lo niego. es una compra-venta pero solamente de su fuerza de trabajo y como lo que crea y produce el projimo es de su pertenencia. es una EXPROPIACION.
SI, ya se, que es un trato LEGAL. PERO CAPITALISTA. cada Sistema tiene sus propias leyes y su propia moral. solo que ya es tiempo de cambiar eso, para mucho major
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Nefersen (27 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro, no te lo niego. es una compra-venta pero solamente de su fuerza de trabajo y como lo que crea y produce el projimo es de su pertenencia. es una EXPROPIACION.



No. El producto es el resultado de la inversión, tanto de compra de materia prima como de patentes como de mano de obra. 

El obrero aporta su fuerza de trabajo y cobra por ello, por lo que no aporta nada. Lo vende y recibe a cambio un salario. El producto no es suyo, pues aquello que ha aportado YA LO HA COBRADO. 

Así que sólo una mente enferma puede ver eso como una expropiación. 

Lo que pasa es que tú no sabes ni por donde sopla el viento. 

Marx no dice que se expropie la fuerza de trabajo. Lo que dice es que la PLÚSVALÍA es generada por la fuerza de trabajo -lo que es en sí un disparte sin fundamento alguno- y en base a ese axioma ficticio, determina que "el empresario expropia esta plusvalía".


----------



## juster (27 Sep 2018)

chicos, marx era un patetico idiota...
sun idea fue un fracaso tras otro...
lo atestiguan 100 millones de asesinados...
por un ideario que no compartian...
y china tiene una politica liberal increible...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2018)

a la ultraizmierda le conviene tapar con sofismas los millones de muertes y hambrunas causadas por el marxismo en el mundo, dado que tienen que volver a engañar al personal para que su regimen de masacre se imponga de nuevo. Ahora nos dicen que la dictadura del proletariado, esto es el control de los medios productivos por las organizaciones que se dicen proletarias (partido, soviets...) no es propiamente marxista. Si han matado y robado todo lo que han podido, tampoco extraña que mientan con descaro.


----------



## juster (27 Sep 2018)

chicos, marx era un patetico idiota...
su idea fue un fracaso tras otro...
lo atestiguan 100 millones de asesinados...
por un ideario que no compartian...
y china tiene una politica liberal increible...


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> a la ultraizmierda le conviene tapar con sofismas los millones de muertes y hambrunas causadas por el marxismo en el mundo, dado que tienen que volver a engañar al personal para que su regimen de masacre se imponga de nuevo. Ahora nos dicen que la dictadura del proletariado, esto es el control de los medios productivos por las organizaciones que se dicen proletarias (partido, soviets...) no es propiamente marxista. Si han matado y robado todo lo que han podido, tampoco extraña que mientan con descaro.



cual organizaciones PROLETARIAS? en rusia especificamente por ser FEUDALISTA EN 1917, casi no tenia PROLETARIOS.
acaso no sabes que es UN PROLETARIO y porque?
ahora bien. DEMUESTRA QUE FUERON PROLETARIOS los que tomaron el poder en rusia, china, cuba, norcorea, y todos los demas satelites que componian la urss.
te espero.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2018)

Marx tampoco era proletario, luego el marxismo no es proletario. Luego jamas podrá decirse que cualquier aplicación del marxismo lo sea. QED




cripton36 dijo:


> cual organizaciones PROLETARIAS? en rusia especificamente por ser FEUDALISTA EN 1917, casi no tenia PROLETARIOS.
> acaso no sabes que es UN PROLETARIO y porque?
> ahora bien. DEMUESTRA QUE FUERON PROLETARIOS los que tomaron el poder en rusia, china, cuba, norcorea, y todos los demas satelites que componian la urss.
> te espero.
> te Saluda un marxista





---------- Post added 27-sep-2018 at 22:53 ----------

Es decir, que tu me digas que el marxismo en rusia no tuvo un origen proletario y que por ello esta desvirtuado, llueve sobre mojado. Dado que el marxismo de origen no tiene un origen proletario, y por lo tanto esta desvirtuado de origen.


----------



## selenio (27 Sep 2018)

Nefersen dijo:


> cripton36 dijo:
> 
> 
> > *sigues queriendo debater marxismo con tu capitalism*.
> ...



Es increible lo de cripton36, pues claro que es un debate de capitalismo, contra marxismo, de que iva ser sino.

El capitalismo que es la practica, aunque dista de la perfeccion, resulta que segun cripton36, no puede debatir contra el marxismo , que no tiene ningun modelo economico practico que haya funcionado.

Este forero da como un dogma incuestionable el Capital de Marx, como si la mera critica al capitalismo , que se le puede criticar, obviamente, diera totalmente la razón al Marxismo que es un modelo teórico totalmente , es que es de locos.

Estan convencidos de la incuestionabilidad, de lo que es el valor de lo que se produce, de lo que es la fuerza del trabajo y su dogmatismo y fanatismo ideologico, que nace de su fracaso personal, es como una religión, "incuestionable", yo creo que ni el propio Marx, llegaba a tal grado de delirio, al que llegan sus seguidores.


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Marx tampoco era proletario, luego el marxismo no es proletario. Luego jamas podrá decirse que cualquier aplicación del marxismo lo sea. QED
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO, lo que te digo es que la FILOSOFIA MARXISTA no se puede implementar ni en paises feudalistas ni en paises subdesarrollados.
el comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion postcapitalista venido en evolucion.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2018)

Señale usted en la obra de Marx donde dice que el proceso comunista no puede aplicarse en paises sean cuales sean estos.

El proceso marxista se aplica a cualquier país capitalista.
Pero da igual, dado que al ser el marxismo una obra filosofica no creada por el proletariado está desvirtuada. De hecho es una herramienta para someter al proletariado a una nueva burgesia.



cripton36 dijo:


> NO, lo que te digo es que la FILOSOFIA MARXISTA no se puede implementar ni en paises feudalistas ni en paises subdesarrollados.
> el comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion postcapitalista venido en evolucion.
> te Saluda un marxista





---------- Post added 27-sep-2018 at 23:05 ----------

Bah cripton36 es un farsante que habra acudido a alguna charla dada en una caseta chavista de venezuela y se nos presenta como entendido en marx cuando no tiene ni idea


----------



## cripton36 (27 Sep 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Señale usted en la obra de Marx donde dice que el proceso comunista no puede aplicarse en paises sean cuales sean estos.
> 
> El proceso marxista se aplica a cualquier país capitalista.
> Pero da igual, dado que al ser el marxismo una obra filosofica no creada por el proletariado está desvirtuada. De hecho es una herramienta para someter al proletariado a una nueva burgesia.
> ...



por eso es que ni los Cubanos ni los venezolanos se pueden deshacer de esa porqueria llamada SOCIALISMO. no tienen idea que es en realidad por lo tanto sin conocerlo, no lo pueden vencer.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2018)

conocer el marxismo es conocer que conduce a la muerte y a la destrucción. Mientras que el mundo no asocie directamente al socialismo o al marxismo con el crimen, correrá peligro de ser genocidiada.



cripton36 dijo:


> por eso es que ni los Cubanos ni los venezolanos se pueden deshacer de esa porqueria llamada SOCIALISMO. no tienen idea que es en realidad por lo tanto sin conocerlo, no lo pueden vencer.
> te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Manero (27 Sep 2018)

Aunque parezca buena idea, está mas que demostrado que no puede funcionar. Sólo hay que mirar a la naturaleza y la forma en que se organizan socialmente cualquier especie y no hay ni una sola que funcione según un sistema comunista.

Por tanto si en toda la historia evolutiva de los seres vivos nunca ha funcionado un sistema así, como alguien puede pensar que a nosotros nos funcionaría?


----------



## Mineroblanco (27 Sep 2018)

El capitalismo monopolista le gusta mucho a la gente que tiene un buen sueldo, hasta que pierde el trabajo. O hasta que pierden sus acciones del banco Popular, porque el gobierno intervino el banco y le vendió el banco a otro banco por un euro. Es decir, a la gente le gusta el capitalismo si le va bien con él, y mientras le va bien.
Y digo capitalismo monopolista porque unos pocos millonarios son los principales propietarios de los bancos y de casi todas las multinacionales.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Sep 2018)

El comunismo funciona perfectamente como forma de someter a las masas. 

Las ideologías sirven para eso.

Los que piensan en traer a la tierra el reino de los cielos acaban siendo sumisos siervos voluntarios de los líderes que los pastorean.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (27 Sep 2018)

No se puede criticar el capitalismo monopolista para declararse partidario del monopolio absoluto en toda faceta que supone el Estado Comunista, sin dar muestras de claro cretinismo



Mineroblanco dijo:


> El capitalismo monopolista le gusta mucho a la gente que tiene un buen sueldo, hasta que pierde el trabajo. O hasta que pierden sus acciones del banco Popular, porque el gobierno intervino el banco y le vendió el banco a otro banco por un euro. Es decir, a la gente le gusta el capitalismo si le va bien con él, y mientras les va bien.
> Y digo capitalismo monopolista porque unos pocos millonarios son propietarios de los bancos y de casi todas las multinacionales.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Sep 2018)

selenio dijo:


> Estan convencidos de la incuestionabilidad, de lo que es el valor de lo que se produce, de lo que es la fuerza del trabajo y su dogmatismo y fanatismo ideologico, que nace de su fracaso personal, es como una religión, "incuestionable", yo creo que ni el propio Marx, llegaba a tal grado de delirio, al que llegan sus seguidores.



Sin duda que no. Por eso prohibió publicar los siguientes tomos del Capital en vida, consciente de sus errores de bulto en todos los frentes.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2018 at 22:58 ----------




Manero dijo:


> Por tanto si en toda la historia evolutiva de los seres vivos nunca ha funcionado un sistema así, como alguien puede pensar que a nosotros nos funcionaría?



Esto no es exactamente asi. 

El modelo económico de la I a IV dinastía egipcias era algo muy parecido al comunismo utópico. La propiedad de la tierra era colectiva -vamos, del faraón, como representante divino del todo el Pueblo-. No existía moneda, y el reparto se hacía en funciòn del estamento ocupado por cada familia. 

Progresivamente, el culto funerario exigía que ciertas familias de funcionarios tuvieran necesidad de más recursos, y el Faráon empezó a conceder derechos de usufructo sobre tierras. Estos derechos terminaron por ser hereditarios, y eso terminó en un modelo feudal de terratenientes -de facto- y siervos. 


Ahora bien, pretender que ese modelo primitivo y agrario pudiera funcionar en la economía de escala moderna, con una producción repartida en fábricas por todo el planeta, es de locos.


----------



## El pianista de París (27 Sep 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Supongo que esto es por los loles, aunque si me dices que los planteas en serio te creería por que me he encontrado a mucha gente que piensa así.

Para saber por que no funciona el comunismo solo hay que remitirse a tu mensaje.

Los que lo plantean nunca tienen idea de como funciona realmente prácticamente nada.


----------



## selenio (27 Sep 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> *El capitalismo monopolista le gusta mucho a la gente que tiene un buen sueldo, hasta que pierde el trabajo*. O hasta que pierden sus acciones del banco Popular, porque el gobierno intervino el banco y le vendió el banco a otro banco por un euro. Es decir, a la gente le gusta el capitalismo si le va bien con él, y mientras le va bien.
> Y digo capitalismo monopolista porque unos pocos millonarios son los principales propietarios de los bancos y de casi todas las multinacionales.



Pues no se como el los antiguos paises excomunistas a pesar de lo malo que es el capitalismo, NI DIOS QUIERE VOLVER AL COMUNISMO Y SU MARAVILLOSA ECONOMIA PLANIFICADA, y en el caso del capitalismo autoritario Chino, NI EL TATO QUIERE VOLVER A LA ECONOMIA PLANIFICADA DE MAO.

Si, debe ser solamente, los que tienen buen sueldo como tu dices, eso debe ser.:bla:


----------



## cripton36 (28 Sep 2018)

selenio dijo:


> Pues no se como el los antiguos paises excomunistas a pesar de lo malo que es el capitalismo, NI DIOS QUIERE VOLVER AL COMUNISMO Y SU MARAVILLOSA ECONOMIA PLANIFICADA, y en el caso del capitalismo autoritario Chino, NI EL TATO QUIERE VOLVER A LA ECONOMIA PLANIFICADA DE MAO.
> 
> Si, debe ser solamente, los que tienen buen sueldo como tu dices, eso debe ser.:bla:



NUNCA HAN EXISTIDO NI EXISTEN PAISES COMUNISTAS.
existieron y existen paises con CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista)
EL SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA es la fase VIOLENTA de el capitalism=al fascism
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## sportsdaily (28 Sep 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sencillo porque lo dirige un humano, dale a un humano todo el poder economico y lo acabará usando para sus propios intereses. Otra cosa, si un médico cobra lo mismo que un reponedor, nadie se va a pasar años estudiando por lo que no favorece la competencia y se pierde el interés por mejorar.


----------



## cripton36 (28 Sep 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> Sencillo porque lo dirige un humano, dale a un humano todo el poder economico y lo acabará usando para sus propios intereses. Otra cosa, si un médico cobra lo mismo que un reponedor, nadie se va a pasar años estudiando por lo que no favorece la competencia y se pierde el interés por mejorar.



estas hablando de el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) y no de EL COMUNISMO. en este no existira la IGUALDAD DE NINGUN TIPO.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## sportsdaily (28 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> estas hablando de el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) y no de EL COMUNISMO. en este no existira la IGUALDAD DE NINGUN TIPO.
> te Saluda un marxista



Que me dices de los salarios, no estoy a favor de grandes diferencias salariales, pero como comentaba en el post nadie estudiaria si vas a cobrar lo mismo con cualquier otro trabajo que no necesite titulación. Tiene que haber algún tipo de aliciente, pienso.


----------



## cripton36 (28 Sep 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> Que me dices de los salarios, no estoy a favor de grandes diferencias salariales, pero como comentaba en el post nadie estudiaria si vas a cobrar lo mismo con cualquier otro trabajo que no necesite titulación. Tiene que haber algún tipo de aliciente, pienso.



NO HAY SALARIO TAMPOCO.trabajaremos para nosotros mismos y seremos remunerados con BIENES Y SERVICIOS. por supuesto unos mas que a otros.
tienes razon, si me pagaran lo mismo a un titulado, que a otro que no lo es, NADIE ESTUDIARIA.
aunque debes estar de acuerdo conmigo, que el solo echo de ser tutilado te libra de trabajos pesados y extremadamente peligrosos.
por ejemplo; si todos los NO TITULADOS TRABAJARAN EN LA AGRICULTURA.
no verias una gran diferencia , solamente por el tipo de trabajo?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## sportsdaily (28 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> NO HAY SALARIO TAMPOCO.trabajaremos para nosotros mismos y seremos remunerados con BIENES Y SERVICIOS. por supuesto unos mas que a otros.
> tienes razon, si me pagaran lo mismo a un titulado, que a otro que no lo es, NADIE ESTUDIARIA.
> aunque debes estar de acuerdo conmigo, que el solo echo de ser tutilado te libra de trabajos pesados y extremadamente peligrosos.
> por ejemplo; si todos los NO TITULADOS TRABAJARAN EN LA AGRICULTURA.
> ...



Vale ahora lo pillo XD en ese caso si que veo una mejor opción. Y si desde luego hay trabajos y trabajos... De todas maneras, y esto se sale un poco del tema pienso que mientras haya humanos que gestionen dinero hay riesgo de corrupción sea de la tendencia politica que sea, por nuestra propia naturaleza. En fin gracias por la explicación!


----------



## cripton36 (28 Sep 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> Vale ahora lo pillo XD en ese caso si que veo una mejor opción. Y si desde luego hay trabajos y trabajos... De todas maneras, y esto se sale un poco del tema pienso que mientras haya humanos que gestionen dinero hay riesgo de corrupción sea de la tendencia politica que sea, por nuestra propia naturaleza. En fin gracias por la explicación!



en el comunismo, no hay dinero, ni bancos, mercados, ni estado. luego no veo por donde la corrupcion.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## sportsdaily (28 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> en el comunismo, no hay dinero, ni bancos, mercados, ni estado. luego no veo por donde la corrupcion.
> te Saluda un marxista



Ya me gustaría tener tanta fe en el ser humano como tu, pero por desgracia estoy convencido que corrupción la habría igual. Saludos!


----------



## cripton36 (28 Sep 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> Ya me gustaría tener tanta fe en el ser humano como tu, pero por desgracia estoy convencido que corrupción la habría igual. Saludos!



primero, el hombre se debe a las circunstancias, actua como actua por vivir bajo sociedades CLASISTAS. el comunismo no lo sera. solo existiran comuneros.
dime como seria la corrupcion. claro que para estar CONVENCIDO se necesitaria saber como funcionaria el Sistema de produccion comunista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Linthor (28 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> en el comunismo, no hay dinero, ni bancos, mercados, ni estado. luego no veo por donde la corrupcion.
> te Saluda un marxista



No sé que edad tienes, pero si que te puedo decir que todos hemos sido _idealistas_ alguna vez, y no debe ser malo. Lo pernicioso es cuando quieres imponer ese mismo idealismo a la propia realidad. 

Te lo digo porque no sé si te has dado cuenta de lo fantasioso que suena la mayor parte de lo que escribes.
Particularmente en mi idealismo, hace mucho tiempo que ya acepté que no existe la perfección, básicamente porque ya nacimos imperfectos.


----------



## cripton36 (28 Sep 2018)

Linthor dijo:


> No sé que edad tienes, pero si que te puedo decir que todos hemos sido _idealistas_ alguna vez, y no debe ser malo. Lo pernicioso es cuando quieres imponer ese mismo idealismo a la propia realidad.
> 
> Te lo digo porque no sé si te has dado cuenta de lo fantasioso que suena la mayor parte de lo que escribes.
> Particularmente en mi idealismo, hace mucho tiempo que ya acepté que no existe la perfección, básicamente porque ya nacimos imperfectos.



donde he hablado de PERFECCION?
mi edad? la puedes sacar tu mismo
soy graduado en filosofia y economia, especializado en filosofia marxista.
crees que naci ayer?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## selenio (28 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> primero, *el hombre se debe a las circunstancias, actua como actua por vivir bajo sociedades CLASISTAS. el comunismo no lo sera. solo existiran comuneros*.
> *dime como seria la corrupcion.* claro que para estar CONVENCIDO se necesitaria saber como funcionaria el Sistema de produccion comunista
> te Saluda un marxista



Claro hombre, con una sociedad de comuneros, que es pluscuamperfecta y puuuuuuunto, porque funciona en vuestra cabeza de forma teorica, nadie tratara de tomar ventaja o aprovecharse de los demas, porque todo el mundo es guay y comprometio.:XX::XX::XX:

Y porque cripton36 lo dices cojones, y no se discute leñe, que no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que es el manual del perfecto marxista.

---------- Post added 28-sep-2018 at 17:28 ----------




cripton36 dijo:


> donde he hablado de PERFECCION?
> mi edad? la puedes sacar tu mismo
> *soy graduado en filosofia y economia, especializado en filosofia marxista.*
> crees que naci ayer?
> te Saluda un marxista



gen santa, acabaramos.::


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Sep 2018)

El Hombre - Humano es MALO por naturaleza.

Fin del hilo.


----------



## selenio (28 Sep 2018)

jaimegvr dijo:


> El Hombre - Humano es MALO por naturaleza.
> 
> Fin del hilo.



Hombre malo, tampoco diría tanto, yo antes también pensaba así, creo que las personas somos ante todo, interesadas por naturaleza, nos mueve el interes personal principalmente.


----------



## latinito (28 Sep 2018)

Solo tienes que pensar en el gobierno (si les dejaran solos sin controles )


----------



## enladrillador (28 Sep 2018)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Porque todos queremos cosas diferentes, diferenciarnos, ser mas que el vecino, mas alto, mas guapo, mas pollon, mas pasta ,mas coche, mas casa

Sobre esa base surge la competencia, es la sal de la vida en todas las especies animales.

Y el comunismo atenta contra todo eso, la base de la naturaleza, por eso no funcionara jamas a nivel teorico, más alla de dictaduras como la china que tienen de comunista solo el nombre.

Entre el comunismo y el desmadre de capitalismo de amiguetes que vivimos y el liberalismo salvaje, hay tambien un trecho.


----------



## cripton36 (28 Sep 2018)

enladrillador dijo:


> Porque todos queremos cosas diferentes, diferenciarnos, ser mas que el vecino, mas alto, mas guapo, mas pollon, mas pasta ,mas coche, mas casa
> 
> Sobre esa base surge la competencia, es la sal de la vida en todas las especies animales.
> 
> ...



claro, en el comunismo, el hombre deja de ser CAPITALISTA y su incentivo es PRODUCIR PARA SI MISMO, no para el amo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (28 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> NO, lo que te digo es que la FILOSOFIA MARXISTA no se puede implementar ni en paises feudalistas ni en paises subdesarrollados.
> el comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion postcapitalista venido en evolucion.
> te Saluda un marxista



Las tonterías que dices van en aumento. Tu repartes la riqueza de los demás pero lo tuyo que no te lo toque nadie, ese es tu marxismo y de tu amigo el coletas. Idiotes, una tras otra. Producción postcapitalista venido en evolución, después de 150 años de los libros de tu jefe en que lugar del mundo se practica esa economía? HECHOS CRIPTON!!!! QUE EL ESTOMAGO NECESITA COMIDA Y NO PALABRAS, que Marx no hacía milagros como Cristo, jaja. Y que cojones haces con la ley del dinero!!!!! no sabes ni lo que escribes

---------- Post added 28-sep-2018 at 20:33 ----------




cripton36 dijo:


> claro, en el comunismo, el hombre deja de ser CAPITALISTA y su incentivo es PRODUCIR PARA SI MISMO, no para el amo.
> te Saluda un marxista



Hostias otra burrada de las tuyas, con que va producir sus necesidades individuales? cuando sea un hombre biónico alimentado por la luz solar. Deja de leer tanta ciencia ficción. Vaya empanada que llevas, gente como tu en el poder podría mandar a la economía de España en un plis-plas como le pasa a Venezuela, bueno creo que tú lo haría mucho peor. Te interesa más las ideologías de tu jefe que el bienestar de las personas, y eso solo lo da el capitalismo con la ley del dinero. No sé por que cojones pierdo el tiempo con una persona que habla de una ideología abstracta sin sentido e impracticable para los humanos. Tu jefe murió de broquitis y pleuritis, eso como te lo curas si produces para ti mismo? que te fabricas el antibiótico tu mismo? de donde sacas los principios activos para hacer el medicamento? ya te digo y después te fabricas la moto, la bicicleta, el coche, el portátil. Los bienes de consumo se obtienen viviendo en sociedad millones de personas y cada persona especializándose en un trabajo concreto, y ahí entra la ley del dinero con el capitalismo, no es perfecto, pero es lo que funciona mejor entre los humanos. Y si a alguién le gusta tocar el violin, la guitarra o el piano, se lo fabricará el mismo


----------



## sportsdaily (28 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> primero, el hombre se debe a las circunstancias, actua como actua por vivir bajo sociedades CLASISTAS. el comunismo no lo sera. solo existiran comuneros.
> dime como seria la corrupcion. claro que para estar CONVENCIDO se necesitaria saber como funcionaria el Sistema de produccion comunista
> te Saluda un marxista



Actua como actua en mi humilde opinión porque vé oportunidad, es imposible que todos esos comuneros sean como maquinas y creen una sociedad idilica, siempre hay un garbanzo negro. En serio suena muy bien lo que cuentas, me gustaría creerte o tener esa idea tan positiva, pero francamente no estaría siendo realista. No es necesario que haya dinero, puede ser bienes y servicios. Saludos.


----------



## cripton36 (28 Sep 2018)

sportsdaily dijo:


> Actua como actua en mi humilde opinión porque vé oportunidad, es imposible que todos esos comuneros sean como maquinas y creen una sociedad idilica, siempre hay un garbanzo negro. En serio suena muy bien lo que cuentas, me gustaría creerte o tener esa idea tan positiva, pero francamente no estaría siendo realista. No es necesario que haya dinero, puede ser bienes y servicios. Saludos.



no trato sobre CREENCIAS. trato de lo que es possible y necesario con lo que tenemos. nomas hay que tomarlo y organizarlo para que satisfaga a todos.
claro que en el principio no Habra de TODO PARA TODOS por la sencilla razon, que el capitalism NUNCA PRODUCE EN DEMASIA, porque produce para satisfacer necesidades de el MERCADO. pero una vez cerrado los mercados, las fuerzas productivas solo tendran como limite LA CAPACIDAD DE ALMACENAMIENTO.
TE SALUDA UN MARXISTA


----------



## neutral295 (29 Sep 2018)

Cripton, que estas cagados con mis preguntas. Como fábricas los antibióticos y la quimioterapia si te sale un cáncer en los intestinos, hígados, páncreas, etc. Como de autocuras esas enfermedades, que pone en libro de tu jefe? Y si te pegas una hostia con la moto y te rompes el fémur quien te pone el clavo para que el hueso se pueda recuperar? que dicen los libros de tu jefe?, repito. Contesta marxista, como tiene que producir los médicos y cirujano, como contemplaba tu jefe la producción de salvar vidas? 
Sigue escribiendo idiotadas, ahora me empiezo a divertir de lo limitado que son los marxistas. Como le llamaba tu jefe a la producción de salvar vidas? y la investigación, como se llama esa producción en las teorías marxista? Si no llega a ser por el capitalista Henry Ford la mayoría de nosotros no podríamos disfrutar de un coche. El capitalismo según tu es una mierda, entonces que cojones haces escribiendo con herramientas creadas por capitalista? Vete a un foro norcoreano a ver si tienes la misma libertad de escribir en un país capitalista como España.


----------



## singladura (29 Sep 2018)

Primero: los recursos son limitados y las necesidades infinitas. S I E M P R E
Eso es así o SI o SI. Da igual el régimen económico en el que se viva y los ideales que se tengan.

Segundo: lo ideal sería que todos pensáramos y sintiéramos lo mismo pero el ser humano en su libertad frente a un mismo estímulo SIEMPRE reacciona distinto siempre. Lo que para unos es suficiente para otros ni asomo y para los de más allá es excesivo. Como existen tantas sensibilidades como personas finalmente el nivel de satisfacción por mucha equidad que exista nunca es suficiente. 
Cuando no hay mucho a repartir, independientemente del significado que tenga para cada individuo su ración de lo que sea, tiene que estar a lo que tiene que estar porque todo vuela. Entonces es un tema muy fácil de controlar por el poder y llamándose a engaño eso a menudo se confunde con la estabilidad social, se toma una cosa por otra.

Si de a repartir más bienes se trata (porque ya no hay carestía) entonces es imposible sin que exista una fuerza represora muy fuerte porque cada individuo cree que tiene derecho al acceso a una parte determinada del bien que casi nunca coincide con lo que le ha tocado o también tiene una percepción del valor de lo que se le adjudica que no coincide con el oficial. Es entonces cuando para contener la libre iniciativa se restringen libertades de circulación, políticas etc..., de todo

Tercero: independientemente del éxito o no del régimen igualitario, el ser humano SIEMPRE termina por abrirse paso y generando nuevamente diferencias por muy comunista que sea el entorno. Y cuanta más represión insista en atajar la libre iniciativa con más virulencia se manifiesta esa rebelión. La realidad es muy tozuda y lo normal es que vaya por delante de la verdad oficial y de los planes y hasta de las leyes de los gobiernos, que la siguen con torpeza. Desde esa perspectiva se intuye que ese ideal comunista se percibe en verdad por los ciudadanos como un retraso, como una represión, como una losa sobre la población y sobre todo como una manifestación de la incapacidad del poder para hacerse cargo y tratar de los asuntos públicos.

Visto lo visto es fácil deducir que a lo que tiene que aspirar la labor social en política es a ordenar correctamente la sociedad, corrigiendo desigualdades, evitando vulnerabilidades, protegiendo a los actores básicos de la sociedad (individuos, familias, empresas, infancia, vejez...) para que consigan ser parte activa. Conseguir darles juego, vamos, y que eso redunde en el bien común o que en su defecto eso no sea lesivo para el conjunto del resto de ciudadanos.


Todo lo demás.... sobra


----------



## cripton36 (29 Sep 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton, que estas cagados con mis preguntas. Como fábricas los antibióticos y la quimioterapia si te sale un cáncer en los intestinos, hígados, páncreas, etc. Como de autocuras esas enfermedades, que pone en libro de tu jefe? Y si te pegas una hostia con la moto y te rompes el fémur quien te pone el clavo para que el hueso se pueda recuperar? que dicen los libros de tu jefe?, repito. Contesta marxista, como tiene que producir los médicos y cirujano, como contemplaba tu jefe la producción de salvar vidas?
> Sigue escribiendo idiotadas, ahora me empiezo a divertir de lo limitado que son los marxistas. Como le llamaba tu jefe a la producción de salvar vidas? y la investigación, como se llama esa producción en las teorías marxista? Si no llega a ser por el capitalista Henry Ford la mayoría de nosotros no podríamos disfrutar de un coche. El capitalismo según tu es una mierda, entonces que cojones haces escribiendo con herramientas creadas por capitalista? Vete a un foro norcoreano a ver si tienes la misma libertad de escribir en un país capitalista como España.



NUNCA HE DICHO NI MARX TAMPOCO que el capitalism sea un mierda.
es mas SIN CAPITALISMO DESARROLLADO, JAMAS SE CREARIA EL COMUNISMO.
buscate a MADURO para que te eduque.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 28-sep-2018 at 23:18 ----------




singladura dijo:


> Primero: los recursos son limitados y las necesidades infinitas.
> Eso es así o SI o SI. Da igual el régimen económico en el que se viva y los ideales que se tengan.
> 
> Segundo: lo ideal sería que todos pensáramos y sintiéramos lo mismo pero el ser humano en su libertad frente a un mismo estímulo reacciona distinto siempre. Lo que para unos es suficiente para otros ni asomo y para los de más allá es excesivo. Como existen tantas sensibilidades como personas finalmente el nivel de satisfacción por mucha equidad que exista nunca es suficiente.
> ...



1- precisamente porque los recursos son FINITOS ES QUE SE NECESITA EL SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION COMUNISTA. unico Sistema de produccion que volvera a poner al hombre en EQUILIBRIO CON LA NATURALEZA.
si sabias que el ser humano es el unico animal que no vive en equilibrio con la naturaleza?
2-eso es muy normal, porque LOS SERES HUMANOS NO SON IGUALES. por lo tanto tienen DIFERENTES NECESIDADES.
3-digame las DIFERENCIAS QUE PODRIA CREAR UN SER HUMANO EN EL COMUNISMO-MARXISTA.
ni siquiera sabes ni imaginas de lo que hablas.
EN EL COMUNISMO-MARXISTA NO EXISTE LA IGUALDAD. esa es la perdiz que utilizan las izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas, para entretenerlos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## singladura (29 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> NUNCA HE DICHO NI MARX TAMPOCO que el capitalism sea un mierda.
> es mas SIN CAPITALISMO DESARROLLADO, JAMAS SE CREARIA EL COMUNISMO.
> buscate a MADURO para que te eduque.
> te Saluda un marxista
> ...



Lo que para mí es suficiente para el de enfrente pueden ser migajas o para otro parecer un exceso. La percepción que un individuo tiene de la realidad es algo privado y personal, casi siempre íntimo que no se revela a casi nadie y que finalmente termina por ponerse en evidencia. Yo puedo creerme en posesión de la verdad sobre ese otro ser humano pero el otro realmente no coincidir ni de lejos en lo que me imaginado que es. Es lo que debería ser según un dogma, el mio. Pero en el 98% de los casos no coincide 
Eso se llama libertad.

En otro orden de cosas es importante dejar claro que los seres humanos respondemos diferente a los mismos estímulos. Y otro rasgo que nos caracteriza es que al andar sobrados presumimos subiditos que el prójimo también se halla en la misma situación. Y eso lamentablemente no es así. Uno puede demostrar actitud y destreza para algo y que eso no sea el denominador común. 
A quien se halla en situación de tener un exceso de capacidad se le pone en un grave compromiso si se le obliga a permanecer dentro de unos valores estandar. Por mucho que quiera evitar destacar, termina por darse a conocer torpemente y no suele coincidir en ser el momento oportuno
Entonces la diferencia se vive como un drama personal.
Eso, que parece que tiene que ser como una excepción, dada la naturaleza humana, sucede ordinariamente en todos los ámbitos de la vida. 
Negar la evidencia es de necios.


----------



## cripton36 (29 Sep 2018)

singladura dijo:


> Lo que para mí es suficiente para el de enfrente pueden ser migajas o para otro parecer un exceso. La percepción que un individuo tiene de la realidad es algo privado y personal, casi siempre íntimo que no se revela a casi nadie y que finalmente termina por ponerse en evidencia. Yo puedo creerme en posesión de la verdad sobre ese otro ser humano pero el otro realmente no coincidir ni de lejos en lo que me imaginado que es. Es lo que debería ser según un dogma, el mio. Pero en el 98% de los casos no coincide
> Eso se llama libertad.



DE ACUERDO. pero eso sucede porque vivimos en incertidumbre. hoy tienes millones y mañana te puedes despertar sin un centavo.
pero en un Sistema comunista eso no puede suceder JAMAS.
comenzaras teniendo y cada vez tendras mas y nunca lo perderas.
sabes por que la incertidumbre? porque el PASTEL ES UNO SOLO y cada mañana o cada vez que sales a trabajar, tienes que buscar la manera de conseguir LA MAYOR TAJADA DE PASTEL.
muy normal para los que vivimos bajo circunstancias capitalistas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## singladura (29 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> DE ACUERDO. pero eso sucede porque vivimos en incertidumbre. hoy tienes millones y mañana te puedes despertar sin un centavo.
> pero en un Sistema comunista eso no puede suceder JAMAS.
> comenzaras teniendo y cada vez tendras mas y nunca lo perderas.
> sabes por que la incertidumbre? porque el PASTEL ES UNO SOLO y cada mañana o cada vez que sales a trabajar, tienes que buscar la manera de conseguir LA MAYOR TAJADA DE PASTEL.
> ...



Una ración de incertidumbre es buena. Pero nunca lo es cuando atañe a las primeras necesidades de las personas. 
Como éstas son infinitas y los recursos escasos siempre lo que se debe de conseguir, a lo que se tiene que aspirar es un sistema que de juego a los actores sociales, para que entre todos se llegue a un crecimiento. Porque el problema es que el jamás no existe. Estamos limitados en un tiempo y espacio y lo estamos todos. Y de la misma manera que la catástrofe puede planear sobre el individuo también lo puede hacer sobre una sociedad. 
Las cosas no son así porque si. En ningún lado esta escrito que siempre se tenga que ir a más, que todo tenga que ir bien, que siempre se evolucione positivamente. Y menos que esto suceda porque se halle uno en la creencia de poseer la verdad. Se puede tener razón y ser económicamente un desastre. Las cosas no van bien porque si. A veces si pero a veces no, y es entonces cuando obligas a alguien por urgencia humanitaria a volver a empezar de cero.
Los capitalistas ven en los más desfavorecidos el que sus necesidades les facilitan y abren una nueva división de negocio. Y la verdad es que eso no tiene mucho mérito porque es lo de siempre: aprovecharse del más débil, hacer negocio de la desgracia ajena. Cualquier paleto puede llegar a la misma conclusión, ergo, es de un nivel ínfimo para el que se necesita muy poco arte o ninguno directamente :abajo: :cook:


----------



## cripton36 (29 Sep 2018)

singladura dijo:


> Una ración de incertidumbre es buena. Pero nunca lo es cuando atañe a las primeras necesidades de las personas.
> Como éstas son infinitas y los recursos escasos siempre lo que se debe de conseguir, a lo que se tiene que aspirar es un sistema que de juego a los actores sociales, para que entre todos se llegue a un crecimiento. Porque el problema es que el jamás no existe. Estamos limitados en un tiempo y espacio y lo estamos todos. Y de la misma manera que la catástrofe puede planear sobre el individuo también lo puede hacer sobre una sociedad.
> En ningún lado esta escrito que siempre se tenga que ir a más, a evolucionar para bien. A veces es así pero a veces no, y es entonces cuando obligas a alguien por urgencia humanitaria a volver a empezar de cero.
> Los capitalistas ven en los más desfavorecidos el que sus necesidades les facilitan y abren una nueva división de negocio. Y la verdad es que es que no tiene mucho mérito porque es lo de siempre: aprovecharse del más débil, hacer negocio de la desgracia ajena. Cualquier paleto puede llegar a la misma conclusión, ergo, es de un nivel ínfimo para el que se necesita muy poco arte o ninguno directametne:abajo: :cook:



los recursos son ESCASOS por la manera en que los usamos. en el comunismo, los recursos SOBRARAN. siendo casi los mismos de hoy
la manera como se organiza la Sociedad, con una estructura e infraestructura nueva, los recursos no se miraran ESCASOS. la vida comunal es mucho mas eficiente y racional que la capitalista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Soto. (29 Sep 2018)

Por la sencilla razón de que la gran mayoría de la gente es una mierda, egoista, fatua, vana, codiciosa y miserable.


----------



## cripton36 (29 Sep 2018)

soto1978 dijo:


> Por la sencilla razón de que la gran mayoría de la gente es una mierda, egoista, fatua, vana, codiciosa y miserable.



por eso necesitaremos de los EXTRATERRESTRES.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## singladura (29 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> los recursos son ESCASOS por la manera en que los usamos. en el comunismo, los recursos SOBRARAN. siendo casi los mismos de hoy
> la manera como se organiza la Sociedad, con una estructura e infraestructura nueva, los recursos no se miraran ESCASOS. la vida comunal es mucho mas eficiente y racional que la capitalista
> te Saluda un marxista



Es que el problema es que una unidad de un producto, por muy bien medida que sea y bien distribuida que esté, para el ser humano nunca es suficiente. Ese mundo ideal en el que los problemas de adultos no afectan y son cosa ajena, propia de seres no angelicales como nosotros, no es más que un producto del sueño de la niñez. 
Esta implícito en nuestra misma naturaleza.La disconformidad nos mueve y hace que busquemos superar metas. Se necesita conseguir un plus para que sentamos motivación por algo. En la mayoría de las veces ese logro es insignificante a ojos ajenos, sólo es importante para ese individuo en concreto Pero para ese individuo, indepedientemente del valor real de lo que sea, ello es suficientemente importante para él
Y en ese sentido también se marca la diferencia. Es prácticamente imposible que algo tenga el mismo significado o importancia para varios individuos. Como mucho esa importancia puede guardar alguna similitud con la que tenga para otros y con ocasión de... Y se trata de meras coincidencias
Algo que es de primera necesidad para el ser humano es la comunicación y en ese sentido los individuos celebran las coincidencias y disfrutan de ello. Es algo genuino nuestro.
Aún así no se debe renunciar a la ordenación económica y social de la sociedad. El capitalismo en sí es una falacia, un monstruo que lo primero que hace es devorar a sus hijos...


----------



## cripton36 (29 Sep 2018)

singladura dijo:


> Es que el problema es que una unidad de un producto, por muy bien medida que sea y bien distribuida que esté, para el ser humano nunca es suficiente. Ese mundo ideal en el que los problemas de adultos no afectan y son cosa ajena, propia de seres no angelicales como nosotros, no es más que un producto del sueño de la niñez.
> Esta implícito en nuestra misma naturaleza.La disconformidad nos mueve y hace que busquemos superar metas. Se necesita conseguir un plus para que sentamos motivación por algo. En la mayoría de las veces ese logro es insignificante a ojos ajenos, sólo es importante para ese individuo en concreto Pero para ese individuo, indepedientemente del valor real de lo que sea, ello es suficientemente importante para él
> Y en ese sentido también se marca la diferencia. Es prácticamente imposible que algo tenga el mismo significado o importancia para varios individuos. Como mucho esa importancia puede guardar alguna similitud con la que tenga para otros y con ocasión de... Y se trata de meras coincidencias
> Algo que es de primera necesidad para el ser humano es la comunicación y en ese sentido los individuos celebran las coincidencias y disfrutan de ello. Es algo genuino nuestro.
> Aún así no se debe renunciar a la ordenación económica y social de la sociedad. El capitalismo en sí es una falacia, un monstruo que lo primero que hace es devorar a sus hijos...



Bueno, caiste en lo mismo que caen los que no tienen argumentos.
LA NATURALEZA HUMANA NO EXISTE. el hombre actua segun las CIRCUNSTANCIAS.
no es lo mismo el hombre moldeado por las circunstancias capitalistas, que el hombre modeado bajo las circunstancias comunistas o comunales.
un ejemplo sencillo. en el comunismo, a nadie le interesara UNA BILLETERA, porque no tendran que ponerle adentro.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Von Rudel (29 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> DE ACUERDO. pero eso sucede porque vivimos en incertidumbre. hoy tienes millones y mañana te puedes despertar sin un centavo.
> pero en un Sistema comunista eso no puede suceder JAMAS.
> comenzaras teniendo y cada vez tendras mas y nunca lo perderas.
> sabes por que la incertidumbre? porque el PASTEL ES UNO SOLO y cada mañana o cada vez que sales a trabajar, tienes que buscar la manera de conseguir LA MAYOR TAJADA DE PASTEL.
> ...






El sistema Capitalista no es perfecto pero es el mejor de todos los conocidos. Porque es el mismo sistema que opera en el universo y en la naturaleza, el de la competencia. Que te cuenten milongas el hombre es un animal racional, pero sigue siendo un animal.

Es una falacia eso de que con el comunismo siempre acabaras teniendo mas y mas. Los hechos en la URSS o Cuba certifican, que es al contrario cada vez tenian menos y menos. Y es por algo muy sencillo, el propio sistema premia por igual al que produce como al parasito. Y nadie esta dispuesto a ser parasitado infinitamente, por lo tanto se vuelve tambien parasito. Lo que viene siendo lo mismo un estancamiento y caida del nivel de vida. Que fue lo que ocurrio en todos los paises comunistas. En la URSS los mercados estaban desabastecido en los 80, cosa impensable en los años 60. Si vivo igual sin trabajar que trabajando, pues voy a elegir no trabajar. Y el que trabaja tampoco tiene ningun gran incentivo a hacerlo mejor. En el Capitalismo tienes putas, coches de alta gama, yates,chalets,sitios VIPS,etc... En el comunismo no tenias nada,vives igual que el trabajador mas misero.(Salvo los jerarcas). Dime tu que motivación hay a producir mas, o innovar.

Y el pastel no es uno solo,eso es una tonteria. El universo en nuestros terminos en infinito, por los tanto el pastel es infinito. Lo que nos restrige es su capacidad de explotarlo o de poder comerlo. Cosa que se va haciendo con el tiempo.

Solo un pequeño ejemplo del progreso del mundo capitalista. El hombre mas rico de 1918, tenia peor sanidad que un currito de hoy en dia en España. Y seguramente viajo mucho menor que cualquier Españolito medio. Eso es el progreso que permite el mundo Capitalista.

Que no te engañen.


----------



## neutral295 (29 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> NUNCA HE DICHO NI MARX TAMPOCO que el capitalism sea un mierda.
> es mas SIN CAPITALISMO DESARROLLADO, JAMAS SE CREARIA EL COMUNISMO.
> buscate a MADURO para que te eduque.
> te Saluda un marxista



Los hombres primitivos eran comunistas para sobrevivir y poder cazar mamuts, tenían que hacerlo en grupos, se repartían la carne, supongo que también se peleaban porque todos querían el solomillo, jaja, tu jefe no ha inventado nada, no me gires la tortilla que tu no me tomas el pelo, jaja. 
Mira como cazan los lobos, o las orcas, o los delfines, estudia la naturaleza como hizo Darwin, a lo mejor entienden un poco más este planeta y la naturaleza humana. Hasta la tierra provoca desigualdad, LA TIERRA NO ES COMUNISTA, mira lo que es el chernozem, que seguro que no sabes ni lo que es leyendo tanta basura marxista. Como entendía la riqueza de producción tu jefe si actualmente te da un ataque de apendicitis a las 2 de la madrugada y tienen que operarte en quirófano a las 4, y la ambulancia te traslada a toda hostia hacia el hospital, esos hombres que intervienen para salvarte la vida ¿que producen según tu jefe? hay que pagarles con dinero ¿es que no lo ves? por eso el capitalismo funciona. Maduro es tu jefe junto con el coletas, yo soy capitalista democrático español y europeo. Comprate una bicicleta eléctrica capitalista que te gustará, en Venezuela lo veo difícil. Decir que para llegar al comunismo hay que pasar por el capitalismo es la mayor burrada que he escuchado en mucho tiempo. Yo también gano una partida de póker con las cartas marcadas y eso es lo que hacía tu jefe Marx con su teoría, jugar con las cartas marcadas. Tu tratarás de idiotas a la gente del foro pero ya te he dicho que conmigo no cuela ni tu ni toda la filosofía tramposa de tu jefe.


----------



## cripton36 (29 Sep 2018)

Von Rudel dijo:


> El sistema Capitalista no es perfecto pero es el mejor de todos los conocidos. Porque es el mismo sistema que opera en el universo y en la naturaleza, el de la competencia. Que te cuenten milongas el hombre es un animal racional, pero sigue siendo un animal.
> 
> Es una falacia eso de que con el comunismo siempre acabaras teniendo mas y mas. Los hechos en la URSS o Cuba certifican, que es al contrario cada vez tenian menos y menos. Y es por algo muy sencillo, el propio sistema premia por igual al que produce como al parasito. Y nadie esta dispuesto a ser parasitado infinitamente, por lo tanto se vuelve tambien parasito. Lo que viene siendo lo mismo un estancamiento y caida del nivel de vida. Que fue lo que ocurrio en todos los paises comunistas. En la URSS los mercados estaban desabastecido en los 80, cosa impensable en los años 60. Si vivo igual sin trabajar que trabajando, pues voy a elegir no trabajar. Y el que trabaja tampoco tiene ningun gran incentivo a hacerlo mejor. En el Capitalismo tienes putas, coches de alta gama, yates,chalets,sitios VIPS,etc... En el comunismo no tenias nada,vives igual que el trabajador mas misero.(Salvo los jerarcas). Dime tu que motivación hay a producir mas, o innovar.
> 
> ...



de acuerdo con el primer parrafo.
CUBA, LA URSS , NORCOREA ECT ECT. nunca han sido COMUNISTAS. ellos tenian y tienen el mismo SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION CAPITALISTA. pero con una politica de ESTADO.
el mismo perro, con diferente collar.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 29-sep-2018 at 14:36 ----------




neutral295 dijo:


> Los hombres primitivos eran comunistas para sobrevivir y poder cazar mamuts, tenían que hacerlo en grupos, se repartían la carne, supongo que también se peleaban porque todos querían el solomillo, jaja, tu jefe no ha inventado nada, no me gires la tortilla que tu no me tomas el pelo, jaja.
> Mira como cazan los lobos, o las orcas, o los delfines, estudia la naturaleza como hizo Darwin, a lo mejor entienden un poco más este planeta y la naturaleza humana. Hasta la tierra provoca desigualdad, LA TIERRA NO ES COMUNISTA, mira lo que es el chernozem, que seguro que no sabes ni lo que es leyendo tanta basura marxista. Como entendía la riqueza de producción tu jefe si actualmente te da un ataque de apendicitis a las 2 de la madrugada y tienen que operarte en quirófano a las 4, y la ambulancia te traslada a toda hostia hacia el hospital, esos hombres que intervienen para salvarte la vida ¿que producen según tu jefe? hay que pagarles con dinero ¿es que no lo ves? por eso el capitalismo funciona. Maduro es tu jefe junto con el coletas, yo soy capitalista democrático español y europeo. Comprate una bicicleta eléctrica capitalista que te gustará, en Venezuela lo veo difícil. Decir que para llegar al comunismo hay que pasar por el capitalismo es la mayor burrada que he escuchado en mucho tiempo. Yo también gano una partida de póker con las cartas marcadas y eso es lo que hacía tu jefe Marx con su teoría, jugar con las cartas marcadas. Tu tratarás de idiotas a la gente del foro pero ya te he dicho que conmigo no cuela ni tu ni toda la filosofía tramposa de tu jefe.



NO, eran comunistas por las circunstancias. lo mismo le pasara al hombre cuando el capitalism no sea redituable.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Judoka (29 Sep 2018)

lo mejor es el distributismo


----------



## cripton36 (29 Sep 2018)

Gurney Halleck dijo:


> lo mejor es el distributismo



puedes explicarlo. por favor.?

crear un nuevo Sistema de produccion ( es de lo que trata el comunismo) no me refiero a DISTRIBUCION. eso es creencias de los que crean esa porqueria llamada SOCIALISMo. por eso hablan de IGUALDAD.
los sistemas economicos se crean cambiando la ESTRUCTURA E INFRAESTRUCTURA con una variante economica.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## singladura (30 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> Bueno, caiste en lo mismo que caen los que no tienen argumentos.
> LA NATURALEZA HUMANA NO EXISTE. el hombre actua segun las CIRCUNSTANCIAS.
> no es lo mismo el hombre moldeado por las circunstancias capitalistas, que el hombre modeado bajo las circunstancias comunistas o comunales.
> un ejemplo sencillo. en el comunismo, a nadie le interesara UNA BILLETERA, porque no tendran que ponerle adentro.
> te Saluda un marxista



Eso de que la naturaleza humana es un invento... Denota poca experiencia en el trato de no humanos. 
Las circunstancias es verdad que son determinantes en el desarrollo de la persona y siempre acompañaran a ese ser humano durante su vida pero insisto en que la realidad es muy, pero que muy tozuda.

Existen élites con billetera aquí, allá y existirán élites en todo asentamiento humano en cualquier galaxia y los integrantes de ellas siempre hallarán la forma de acaparar los recursos, bien en una billetera, bien acumulando elementos especulativos de primera necesidad (o no) o como sea. El modo es lo de menos porque finalmente el resultado siempre es el mismo. 

Nadie tiene la culpa. El ser humano es como es. Las cosas son así. Hay gente más capaz y hay gente menos capaz. Y de entre los más capaces los hay con talentos que los hacen ir en cabeza tanto si lo llevan bien como si no. Es algo que no se puede elegir. Va como va.

Ya les gustaría a los brillantes conseguir que entre los suyos siempre existiera el éxito. Pero lamentablemente no pueden transmitir por un acto de voluntad a sus hijos ni a sus personas queridas la excelencia. Es algo que va como va y no dependen de la voluntad humana.

Y finalmente sucede que aunque iguales en derechos distintas personas sacan distintos provechos de los recursos y además esos productos tienen un valor subjetivo distinto para cada individuo.
Estamos hartos de ver a virtuosos en una u otra materia que dan un valor a una actividad que les apasiona prioritario y eso puede o no coincidir con que ello tenga un mercado. Y sin embargo es su vida y no lo cambiarían por nada del mundo.
También estamos hartos de ver como partiendo inequívocamente de las mismas condiciones distintos individuos consiguen metas dispares, unos más exitosos que otros, algunos del montón y gente con calamidades a pesar de...

La sociedad lo único a lo que puede aspirar es a ordenar la economía para que no vaya en detrimento de sus gentes y si a conseguir el bien común. Al fin y al cabo es lo que se demanda cuando se reivindica. Lo de que para llegar a lo que pide el sentido común y se exige por derecho natural se tenga que pasar por un régimen igualitario y absolutista suena a robo a mano armada y conociendo la naturaleza humana a tomadura de pelo y no cuela :abajo::abajo::abajo:


----------



## neutral295 (30 Sep 2018)

cripton36 dijo:


> NO, eran comunistas por las circunstancias. lo mismo le pasara al hombre cuando el capitalism no sea redituable.
> te Saluda un marxista



Otra de las tuyas Cripton y cual eran las circunstancias por las que se volvió capitalista? son juego de palabras Criptón, estás tomando el pelo a la gente del foro ¿Cómo te diviertes eh!!!!? tu no eres marxista, jaja. 
Lo que te queda de vida tu no vas a ver el hundimiento de la ley del dinero, que tiene se propia política y leyes, y que nunca supo entender tu jefe. Queréis practicar una igualdad con la ley del dinero y os pegáis el batacazo. La ley del dinero es incompatible con el comunismo, yo me remito a los hechos y a la historia. ¿por qué no existe ningún país comunista como quería tu jefe? porque los estados son propiedades privadas, y la propiedad privada funciona con el capitalismo y la ley del dinero. Espero tu próxima burrada.


----------



## cripton36 (30 Sep 2018)

singladura dijo:


> Eso de que la naturaleza humana es un invento... Denota poca experiencia en el trato de no humanos.
> Las circunstancias es verdad que son determinantes en el desarrollo de la persona y siempre acompañaran a ese ser humano durante su vida pero insisto en que la realidad es muy, pero que muy tozuda.
> 
> Existen élites con billetera aquí, allá y existirán élites en todo asentamiento humano en cualquier galaxia y los integrantes de ellas siempre hallarán la forma de acaparar los recursos, bien en una billetera, bien acumulando elementos especulativos de primera necesidad (o no) o como sea. El modo es lo de menos porque finalmente el resultado siempre es el mismo.
> ...



no le entiendo. primero dice que la NATURALEZA HUMANA ES UN INVENTO.despues describe a los seres humanos DIFERENTES ( cosa que nunca marx o yo hemos negado).
a eso es a lo que me refiero y se refiere la filosofia marxista a UN ORDEN ECONOMICO JUSTO.
el ser desde que existe solo funca dos cosas fundamentals
1- recursos para su vivencia
2- seguridad
eso mas justiciar solo lo podran conseguir en el comunismo-marxista, que nunca ha proclamado LA IGUALDAD. todo lo contrario
en el comunismo solo se cambia la DISTRIBUCION DESIGUAL INJUSTA CAPITALISTA, por la DISTRIBUCION DESIGUAL JUSTA COMUNISTA
te Saluda un marxista

hombre te noto contradictorio.
primero no reconoces la NATURALEZA HUMANA, despues describes los diferentes seres, pero argumentas que por ello, no podria existir el comunismo
despues argumentas de FUERZA E IGUALIATARISMO.
claro que no existe NATURALEZA HUMANA
claro que los hombres somos DIFERENTES.
claro que en el comunismo no existira NI IGUALDAD NI IMPOSICION
claro que nada de eso y otro, impedira la ABOLICION DE EL CAPITALISMO Y EL SURGIMIENTO DE UN NUEVO SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION COMUNISTA.
al menos que nos destruyamos antes en el capitalism.
el capitalism es el FIN DE LA HISTORIA DE LOS SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION CLASISTAS.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (30 Sep 2018)

Criptón, te lo he explicado por activa y por pasiva. La naturaleza humana es diferente según el entorno, LO ENTIENDES?. No es lo mismo un ser humano que vive en plena selva amazónica y que caza con cerbatanas sus presas para comérsela, que ir a un McDonals a comerte una hamburguesa con mostaza y Kétchup, es que no lo ves? deja de tomar el pelo a la gente.. En la selva necesitas un arco y flechas, trampas, cerbatanas, etc para conseguir comida, en el mundo de selvas de piedras (ciudades y pueblos) los arcos y flechas las tienes que sustituir por dinero y su ley (el capitalismo). Te dije antes que en esas tribus vivirás el comunismo, no hay dinero, no hay consumo, solo la selva y la ley de la supervivencia. EL ENTORNO CRIPTON que todavía no entiendes ni tu ni tu jefe.
Lee a Darwin y su teoría de la evolución y el entorno, ENTENDERAS LA NATURALEZA DE TODOS LOS SERES DE ESTE PLANETA, incluso los microbios y bacterias que mataron a tu jefe. La Tierra es un todo y todo por la supervivencia, los microbios te atacan a tu sistema inmune por eso coges enfermedades y viven dentro de nosotros porque necesitan SOBREVIVIR y alimentarse denuestras células y detritus que tenemos dentro de nuestros intestinos. ¿por qué te crees que hacen análisis de heces? los microbios tampoco pensó tu jefe que están aquí para ser comunistas, jaja. Cada ser viviente en elte planeta Tierra tiene sus roles y comportamiento, y tu estás diciendo que el ser humano se tiene que comportar como decía tu jefe. Después de 150 años de sus libros la especie humana se multiplicado hasta llegar a los 7000 millones que somos actualmente, ¿será culpa del capitalismo que funciona bien entre nosotros sin ser una filosofía perfecta según tu jefe? Cuando una especie no funciona bien simplemente se extingue. Analiza el mundo desde otra perspectiva, desde la teoría de Marx no habríamos descubierto la energía atómica, porque el marxismo es retrogrado la gente no tiene incentivo de nada, hace falta competencia para mejorar nuestro modo de vida con las máquinas y tecnología.
Con las teiría s de Marx acabas siendo un gandul como era él, un charlatan que mentía al proletariado que vivía puteado por falta de tecnología. Y las futuras generaciones todavía vivirán mejor que nosotros gracias al capitalismo. Ya lo sabes Criptón si quieres vivir el comunismo todavía quedan tribus que cazan pescan y se lo reparten todo, pero ellos no van a conciertos de Rock & Roll ni música clásica.


----------



## neutral295 (5 Oct 2018)

Cripton, se me olvidaba preguntarte a ti y a tu jefe si es productivo el ocio. Que opina tu jefe que la gente los días festivos vayan a un parque de atracciones, subir a las montañas rusas, etc y divertirte. Como pagarías a sus empleados? sin dinero el ocio tampoco funcionaria. Los EEUU tienen los mejores parques de atracciones del mundo, por qué los niños norcoreano no tienen derecho a ir con sus padres de vacaciones a Florida al parque de Disney de Orlando? En sus libros Marx que dice de los parques de atracciones? La naturaleza humana necesita divertirse, necesita ocio, todo no tiene que ser ponerse hasta el culo de vodka. 
Cuantos parques de atracciones hay en Corea del Norte? Acaso piensas que las películas de Disney le gustan a los niños norcoreano que no tienen ni idea de comunismo? Que malo es el capitalismo por haber creado parques de atracciones para que la gente se lo pase bien. La productividad del ocio también es necesaria parada naturaleza humana y ahí la sociedad capitalista lo ha llevado mejor que los comunistas.


----------



## cripton36 (5 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton, se me olvidaba preguntarte a ti y a tu jefe si es productivo el ocio. Que opina tu jefe que la gente los días festivos vayan a un parque de atracciones, subir a las montañas rusas, etc y divertirte. Como pagarías a sus empleados? sin dinero el ocio tampoco funcionaria. Los EEUU tienen los mejores parques de atracciones del mundo, por qué los niños norcoreano no tienen derecho a ir con sus padres de vacaciones a Florida al parque de Disney de Orlando? En sus libros Marx que dice de los parques de atracciones? La naturaleza humana necesita divertirse, necesita ocio, todo no tiene que ser ponerse hasta el culo de vodka.
> Cuantos parques de atracciones hay en Corea del Norte? Acaso piensas que las películas de Disney le gustan a los niños norcoreano que no tienen ni idea de comunismo? Que malo es el capitalismo por haber creado parques de atracciones para que la gente se lo pase bien. La productividad del ocio también es necesaria parada naturaleza humana y ahí la sociedad capitalista lo ha llevado mejor que los comunistas.



no sabia que te doliera tanto NORCOREA y que te gustara este tema, como para hablar sandeces.
pero imaginate un Sistema comunista donde solo trabajes CUATRO HORAS y tengas el resto para sobarte los testiculos.
podrias recrearte?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (5 Oct 2018)

El capitalismo te da sexo el que quieras. 
El sistema comunista nunca dió 4 horas, otra de las mentiras de tu jefe. El que se tocaba los testículos las 24 horas era tu jefe, así salís de gandules los que vais con la bandera de la hoz y el martillo.
El tema del comunismo me la trae al pairo, pero convertirlo en una religión de vagos para no trabajar, tengo que denunciarlo al mundo obrero por estafadores como tu amigo el coletas.
Prometiendo cosas que con la ley del dinero no son posibles. COMUNISMO Y DINERO SON INCOMPATIBLES y los obreros deben conocer la verdad frente a los estafadores como tu jefe. Basta de mentiras. Lleva a tus hijo a un parque de atracciones capitalista, comprarles una bolsa de patatas o palomitas y que se diviertan, el ocio también es producción. Cuentaselo a tu jefe que también hay más vida más allá de la hoz y el martillo, jaja.


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Oct 2018)

el motor de agua también es una buena idea. Le echas agua bezolla al buga y a correr.


----------



## cripton36 (5 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> El capitalismo te da sexo el que quieras.
> El sistema comunista nunca dió 4 horas, otra de las mentiras de tu jefe. El que se tocaba los testículos las 24 horas era tu jefe, así salís de gandules los que vais con la bandera de la hoz y el martillo.
> El tema del comunismo me la trae al pairo, pero convertirlo en una religión de vagos para no trabajar, tengo que denunciarlo al mundo obrero por estafadores como tu amigo el coletas.
> Prometiendo cosas que con la ley del dinero no son posibles. COMUNISMO Y DINERO SON INCOMPATIBLES y los obreros deben conocer la verdad frente a los estafadores como tu jefe. Basta de mentiras. Lleva a tus hijo a un parque de atracciones capitalista, comprarles una bolsa de patatas o palomitas y que se diviertan, el ocio también es producción. Cuentaselo a tu jefe que también hay más vida más allá de la hoz y el martillo, jaja.



claro que dara cuatro horas y quizas menos. como puedes negarlo si nunca haz conocido un Sistema de produccion comunista.
confundes SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalism monopolista de estado) con COMUNISMO-MARXISTA.
pero gracias a ti, muy pronto lo conoceran.
esos PODEMOS, ZAPATEROS Y GORDITO CEBOZO DE NORCOREA te tienen medio trastornado.
no temas, aun no viene EL LOBO
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (6 Oct 2018)

Te repites más que la cebolla. Hace 150 años que tu jefe escribió esos libros, comunismo cero patatero. De la utopía quieres vivir, un negocio de caras duras que no quieren trabajar. Así acabó la URSS, y ahora tu amigo el coletas quiere hacer lo mismo en España. Con la ley del dinero todo te lleva al mismo sitio EL CAPITALISMO, pero tu amigo el coletas no lo entiende. Cargar de impuestos a los ricos soluciona nada, al final el dinero vuelve a ellos. Solo hace que engañar a los obreros y al final acaban repartiendo la miseria, quitando 500 € al que gana 1500 para dárselo al que gana 500, ese es el comunismo que practica, COMUNISMO DE LOS POBRES. Con la utopía estaríamos todos muertos de hambre.
Los obreros desaparecerán a finales de este siglo por el automatismo de las máquinas, más autónomas cada día y menos manos humanas. Si tu jefe levantara la cabeza, modificaría sus libros.
Cripton, a joderse y a vivir con el capitalismo no ye queda otra en España.


----------



## cripton36 (6 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Te repites más que la cebolla. Hace 150 años que tu jefe escribió esos libros, comunismo cero patatero. De la utopía quieres vivir, un negocio de caras duras que no quieren trabajar. Así acabó la URSS, y ahora tu amigo el coletas quiere hacer lo mismo en España. Con la ley del dinero todo te lleva al mismo sitio EL CAPITALISMO, pero tu amigo el coletas no lo entiende. Cargar de impuestos a los ricos soluciona nada, al final el dinero vuelve a ellos. Solo hace que engañar a los obreros y al final acaban repartiendo la miseria, quitando 500 € al que gana 1500 para dárselo al que gana 500, ese es el comunismo que practica, COMUNISMO DE LOS POBRES. Con la utopía estaríamos todos muertos de hambre.
> Los obreros desaparecerán a finales de este siglo por el automatismo de las máquinas, más autónomas cada día y menos manos humanas. Si tu jefe levantara la cabeza, modificaría sus libros.
> Cripton, a joderse y a vivir con el capitalismo no ye queda otra en España.



QUIEN SE REPITE, tu o yo o los dos?
cuando todo sea ROBOTIZADO o sin que terminen, el capitalism ya estara COLAPSADO.
SIN MANO DE OBRA, NO HAY PLUSVALIA, SIN ESTA NO HAY ACUMULACION NI GANANCIA.
quienes crecen mas hoy dia, los paises altamente industrializados o los paises subdesarrollados y por que?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (6 Oct 2018)

Crecen los países que tienen la tecnología más alta, no engañes con los. porcentajes.
EEUU es quien tiene la tecnología más puntera. China tiene que demostrar que puede enviar a un hombre a Marte antes que los EEUU. Si lo hace con humanidad también me vale. Ya te dije que los países comunistas tenían que hacer mover sus máquinas con agua como combustible pero en 70 años no lo han conseguido, siempre detrás de los países capitalistas y encima no les dejaban salir del país. No me convence tu comunismo. Que demuestren que los ingenieros y científicos de Corea del Norte. Venezuela y Cuba son mejores que los EEUU, incluso te acepto los rusos y chinos
China es uno de los países más contaminados del planeta, que hagan coches con propulsión de agua y no se dejen arrastrar por el capitalismo de los petrodólares. No te quedes con la plusvalía que haces el ridículo, coches eficientes propulsados con agua es el gran reto. Los comunistas nunca conseguiràn tomar la delantera al capitalismo. No lo han hecho en 70 años, menos ahora.

---------- Post added 06-oct-2018 at 19:01 ----------

Quiero decir humanoides a Marte.


----------



## Mineroblanco (6 Oct 2018)

Estos debates no sirven para nada. Los beneficiarios del capitalismo estarán a favor del capitalismo mientras les vaya bien con él. Eso si, si les empieza a ir mal cambian de opinión sobre el capitalismo en muy poco tiempo. Muy poca gente está bien informada sobre el capitalismo monopolista que existe en casi todos los países, basado en una concentración de la riqueza enorme en manos de unos pocos banqueros y multimillonarios, que son los principales propietarios de los bancos y de casi todas las multinacionales.


----------



## cripton36 (6 Oct 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Estos debates no sirven para nada. Los beneficiarios del capitalismo estarán a favor del capitalismo mientras les vaya bien con él. Eso si, si les empieza a ir mal cambian de opinión sobre el capitalismo en muy poco tiempo. Muy poca gente está bien informada sobre el capitalismo monopolista que existe en casi todos los países, basado en una concentración de la riqueza enorme en manos de unos pocos banqueros y multimillonarios, que son los principales propietarios de los bancos y de casi todas las multinacionales.



logicamente. cuando los sistemas de produccion dejan de ser redituables, es que se comienza a pensar COMO CAMBIARLO. 
aqui hay muy poco DEBATE, mas bien hay muchos ignorantes que creen que debaten
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (7 Oct 2018)

Si podéis criticar el capitalismo, no tenéis otra cosa, si fuerais ricos os importaría una mierda los obreros. Así funciona la naturaleza humana, las vuestras incluidas.
El obrero que le toca la lotería no la comparte, se pelean hasta los hermanos por herencias. Ahora vosotros vais a cambiar el capitalismo por el comunismo, jaja. El mundo funciona mayoritariamente con el capitalismo porque los pobres desean vivir como los ricos. Aquí en nuestro país la gente obrera se gasta un montón de dinero en loterías y quinielas, jaja. A mi no me la colais con vuestras teorías impracticable que sólo lleva a la sociedad a la miseria. EL POBRE TAMBIÉN QUIERE SER RICO POR ESO NO HA FUNCIONADO LAS TEORÍAS MARXISTAS.


----------



## ZHU DE (7 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si podéis criticar el capitalismo, no tenéis otra cosa, si fuerais ricos os importaría una mierda los obreros. Así funciona la naturaleza humana, las vuestras incluidas.
> El obrero que le toca la lotería no la comparte, se pelean hasta los hermanos por herencias. Ahora vosotros vais a cambiar el capitalismo por el comunismo, jaja. El mundo funciona mayoritariamente con el capitalismo porque los pobres desean vivir como los ricos. Aquí en nuestro país la gente obrera se gasta un montón de dinero en loterías y quinielas, jaja. A mi no me la colais con vuestras teorías impracticable que sólo lleva a la sociedad a la miseria. EL POBRE TAMBIÉN QUIERE SER RICO POR ESO NO HA FUNCIONADO LAS TEORÍAS MARXISTAS.



Una teoría mostrenca cohonuda, no existen las clases sociales porque existe la lotería, que curioso, se la he oido a un colgado esta mañana en la SER, a lo mejor era usted.


----------



## cripton36 (7 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Si podéis criticar el capitalismo, no tenéis otra cosa, si fuerais ricos os importaría una mierda los obreros. Así funciona la naturaleza humana, las vuestras incluidas.
> El obrero que le toca la lotería no la comparte, se pelean hasta los hermanos por herencias. Ahora vosotros vais a cambiar el capitalismo por el comunismo, jaja. El mundo funciona mayoritariamente con el capitalismo porque los pobres desean vivir como los ricos. Aquí en nuestro país la gente obrera se gasta un montón de dinero en loterías y quinielas, jaja. A mi no me la colais con vuestras teorías impracticable que sólo lleva a la sociedad a la miseria. EL POBRE TAMBIÉN QUIERE SER RICO POR ESO NO HA FUNCIONADO LAS TEORÍAS MARXISTAS.



que te hace pensar, que NO SOY RICO?
NO, no voy a cambiar el capitalism por el comunismo. LA HUMANIDAD LO HARA independientemente que tu no quieras o yo lo quiera. EL COMUNISMO ES UNA NECESIDAD HUMANA.
lo demas tiene logica, es obvio que hablas de alternativa dentro de el capitalism. otra cosa sera en el comunismo
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (7 Oct 2018)

El comunismo una necesidad humana díselo a tu amigo el coletas con el chalet que se ha comprado, jaja También dirás que la democracia es una estafa por eso siempre gana el partido comunista . El comunismo una necesidad pata ti que quieres las riquezas del vecino, jaja. Tu no eres rico sino no te quejarias del capitalismo. La naturaleza humana es egoísta y actúa por interés de supervivencia. El comunismo lo practican las tribus de las selvas, desgraciadamente quedan pocas, se reparten todo lo que hay, a ver si lees lo que escribo. Pero tu eres un homicidio de las selvas de piedra donde el comunismo no funciona, a ti te va comer hamburguesa con ketchup en el McDonald, y no subirte a los árboles a cazar monos, no has nacido para ello porque tu entorno es distinto, lee a Darwin, jaja.

---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 17:58 ----------

Zhu-de, juega a la primitiva, si te toca ya no tendrás que ir a trabajar y aguantar al jefe.


----------



## cripton36 (7 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> El comunismo una necesidad humana díselo a tu amigo el coletas con el chalet que se ha comprado, jaja También dirás que la democracia es una estafa por eso siempre gana el partido comunista . El comunismo una necesidad pata ti que quieres las riquezas del vecino, jaja. Tu no eres rico sino no te quejarias del capitalismo. La naturaleza humana es egoísta y actúa por interés de supervivencia. El comunismo lo practican las tribus de las selvas, desgraciadamente quedan pocas, se reparten todo lo que hay, a ver si lees lo que escribo. Pero tu eres un homicidio de las selvas de piedra donde el comunismo no funciona, a ti te va comer hamburguesa con ketchup en el McDonald, y no subirte a los árboles a cazar monos, no has nacido para ello porque tu entorno es distinto, lee a Darwin, jaja.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-oct-2018 at 17:58 ----------
> 
> Zhu-de, juega a la primitiva, si te toca ya no tendrás que ir a trabajar y aguantar al jefe.



1- el coleta NO ES COMUNISTA
COMUNISTA; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios ( cbs)
2- todos los partidos politicos, sin importer su nombre son MAFIAS.
3- no hablo de el comunismo de la selva ni de esa porqueria llamada SOCIALISMO. hablo de el comunismo postcapitalista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## sif (7 Oct 2018)

Nutrizia la pedantona dijo:


> ¿Cómo puede llamarse "buena idea" a algo que no funciona o es imposible?



El modelo del Kibutz no se puede considerar un fracaso.


----------



## LuisDentista (7 Oct 2018)

Tan sencillo como ver como conocer en profundidad a la mayoría de los seres humanos cuando reciben su primera nómina... hasta ahí todos son comunistas, a partir de ahí... Es fácil con planificar y gestionar dinero público, cuando lo haces con el tuyo propio todo cambia... Dicen que los de derechas quieren llegar al poder para seguir enriqueciéndose y los de izquierda para dejar de ser pobres, pues eso... porquería pura, me quedo con los memes sobre política en las redes de Desatranques Jaen (¡geniales algunos de ellos!) y esperando a que desatascos-tenerife.net comience a limpiar las "cloacas" en Canarias


----------



## cripton36 (7 Oct 2018)

LuisDentista dijo:


> Tan sencillo como ver como conocer en profundidad a la mayoría de los seres humanos cuando reciben su primera nómina... hasta ahí todos son comunistas, a partir de ahí... Es fácil con planificar y gestionar dinero público, cuando lo haces con el tuyo propio todo cambia... Dicen que los de derechas quieren llegar al poder para seguir enriqueciéndose y los de izquierda para dejar de ser pobres, pues eso... porquería pura, me quedo con los memes sobre política en las redes de Desatranques Jaen (¡geniales algunos de ellos!) y esperando a que desatascos-tenerife.net comience a limpiar las "cloacas" en Canarias



claro, tienes mucha razon. solo que no te enteras aun, que DERECHA E IZQUIERDA SON DOS CONCEPTOS SALIDOS DE EL PARLAMENTO BURGUES CAPITALISTA.
sus integrantes, miman EL CAPITAL.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (8 Oct 2018)

Cripton, sigue soñando con el futuro, pero el presente día a día el estómago te pide comida, y este no entiende ni de capitalismo, ni de comunismo, ni de marxismo. Tu comes cada día gracias al capitalismo organizado por la ley del dinero. Sobre el enunciado del hilo por qué el comunismo siendo tan bueno no funciona. La respuesta es muy simple, porque cualquier sociedad que funcione con dinero es incompatible con la sociedad comunista que Cripton describe. El comunismo existe en las tribus de las selvas aisladas de la civilización que conocemos. El dinero hace que la naturaleza humana se vuelva egoísta pero no hay otra manera de funcionar a millones de personas. Si desaparece el dinero desaparece la especie humana, nadie querría trabajar y empezaría la hambruna, habría una total desorganización, todos querrían mandar, seria el caos. Las máquinas ayudan a que los obreros cada vez utilicen menos la hoz y el martillo. Cripton, no me has contestado por qué los comunistas de la URRS en 70 años no han sido capaces que sus máquinas funcionen con propulsión de agua. Donde estaba esa sabiduría que pasaban del capitalismo para superarlos?
Cripton, donde llevarías a tus hijos a estudiar? Harward, Moscú, Pekin o Pyonyan. Por qué se ha impuesto el inglés como idioma universal y no el de un país comunista?


----------



## cripton36 (8 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton, sigue soñando con el futuro, pero el presente día a día el estómago te pide comida, y este no entiende ni de capitalismo, ni de comunismo, ni de marxismo. Tu comes cada día gracias al capitalismo organizado por la ley del dinero. Sobre el enunciado del hilo por qué el comunismo siendo tan bueno no funciona. La respuesta es muy simple, porque cualquier sociedad que funcione con dinero es incompatible con la sociedad comunista que Cripton describe. El comunismo existe en las tribus de las selvas aisladas de la civilización que conocemos. El dinero hace que la naturaleza humana se vuelva egoísta pero no hay otra manera de funcionar a millones de personas. Si desaparece el dinero desaparece la especie humana, nadie querría trabajar y empezaría la hambruna, habría una total desorganización, todos querrían mandar, seria el caos. Las máquinas ayudan a que los obreros cada vez utilicen menos la hoz y el martillo. Cripton, no me has contestado por qué los comunistas de la URRS en 70 años no han sido capaces que sus máquinas funcionen con propulsión de agua. Donde estaba esa sabiduría que pasaban del capitalismo para superarlos?
> Cripton, donde llevarías a tus hijos a estudiar? Harward, Moscú, Pekin o Pyonyan. Por qué se ha impuesto el inglés como idioma universal y no el de un país comunista?



mis hijos viviran en el comunismo que no conoces ni te imaginas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (8 Oct 2018)

Cripton, que dice el marxismo sobre los motores propulsados por agua. Contesta.
Porque tu jefe no se planteo una revolución de energía inagotable como el agua sin contaminación y en lugar de perder el tiempo acusando al capitalismo de explotador. La solución de terminar con la explotación de los obreros está en las máquinas eñque solo ha ido mejorando la sociedad capitalista. Por què tiene que ser el inglés y el dólar americano la moneda e idioma universal? 
Es un.pais capitalista, es que no lo ves?
La hamburguesa te gusta con mostaza o ketchup o prefieres la comida marxista, que comía tu jefe. Existen los menús marxistas en España y cuanto cuestan? que tal la calidad de los alimentos? si conoces algún restaurante marxista en España dímelo?
Contesta a mis preguntas


----------



## cripton36 (9 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton, que dice el marxismo sobre los motores propulsados por agua. Contesta.
> Porque tu jefe no se planteo una revolución de energía inagotable como el agua sin contaminación y en lugar de perder el tiempo acusando al capitalismo de explotador. La solución de terminar con la explotación de los obreros está en las máquinas eñque solo ha ido mejorando la sociedad capitalista. Por què tiene que ser el inglés y el dólar americano la moneda e idioma universal?
> Es un.pais capitalista, es que no lo ves?
> La hamburguesa te gusta con mostaza o ketchup o prefieres la comida marxista, que comía tu jefe. Existen los menús marxistas en España y cuanto cuestan? que tal la calidad de los alimentos? si conoces algún restaurante marxista en España dímelo?
> Contesta a mis preguntas



el comunismo no necesita crear absolutamente NADA. el proletariado tomara el poder de un pais capitalista DESARROLLADO y comenzara a reorganizar todo de una manera que les satisfaga.
TE SALUDA UN MARXISTA.


----------



## neutral295 (9 Oct 2018)

Solo hablas de futuro.
El capitalismo te seguirá explotando día a día, no eres capaz de vivir fuera de él. La ley del dinero funcionará mucho más tiempo que la vida de tus hijos y nietos.
Puede salir a la palestra algún comunista a contestar lo que no quiere hacer Cripton? Por qué la URSS y la China de Mao jamás fueron capaces de hacer funcionar sus máquinas con propulsión de agua si su economía era el bienestar de los ciudadanos y no el negocio de los petrodólares capitalista?


----------



## cripton36 (9 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Solo hablas de futuro.
> El capitalismo te seguirá explotando día a día, no eres capaz de vivir fuera de él. La ley del dinero funcionará mucho más tiempo que la vida de tus hijos y nietos.
> Puede salir a la palestra algún comunista a contestar lo que no quiere hacer Cripton? Por qué la URSS y la China de Mao jamás fueron capaces de hacer funcionar sus máquinas con propulsión de agua si su economía era el bienestar de los ciudadanos y no el negocio de los petrodólares capitalista?



NO, no puede salir ningun comunista a contestarme, PORQUE NUNCA HA EXISTIDO UNO DESDE LA EXTINCION DE LA COMUNIDAD PRIMITIVA.
pues si no cambias el teque, ni la URSS, CHINA CUBA, Y TU ADORABLE NORCOREA, estas perdiendo tu tiempo.
buscate a tus amigos que se hacen llamar de izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas, que crean y apoyan esa porqueria que llaman SOCIALISMO UNAS VECES Y COMUNISMO OTRAS y te tienen bien confundido
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (9 Oct 2018)

Cripton, que soy un creyente del capitalismo democrático de la UE para que funcione mejor la vida de los ciudadanos, por eso tu no te quieres ir de España . Tu si que pierdes el tiempo con libros escritos hace 150 con mentiras una detrás de otra. Es que no lo ves? Que Marx no tiene el mismo tirón que Jesucristo o Mahoma. Que acto de fe le puedes pedir para que se convierta al Marxismo? Tu jefe habla del más acá no del más allá. Tu amigo el coletas te pagará un chalet donde vive él, los de izquierda sois muy solidarios. Ahora acepta que eran comunistas los hombres primitivos, vaya cacao mental que tienes Cripton, ahora somos capitalistas, y según volveremos a ser comunistas, jaja, con el hacha de piedra y viviendo en cuevas. Vas bien Cripton con tus teorías. Ya veo que gente como tú en el poder del Estado iríamos al caos. Sigo con los coches que funcionen con agua para que no haya contaminación, que han hecho los comunistas al respecto?


----------



## cripton36 (9 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Cripton, que soy un creyente del capitalismo democrático de la UE para que funcione mejor la vida de los ciudadanos, por eso tu no te quieres ir de España . Tu si que pierdes el tiempo con libros escritos hace 150 con mentiras una detrás de otra. Es que no lo ves? Que Marx no tiene el mismo tirón que Jesucristo o Mahoma. Que acto de fe le puedes pedir para que se convierta al Marxismo? Tu jefe habla del más acá no del más allá. Tu amigo el coletas te pagará un chalet donde vive él, los de izquierda sois muy solidarios. Ahora acepta que eran comunistas los hombres primitivos, vaya cacao mental que tienes Cripton, ahora somos capitalistas, y según volveremos a ser comunistas, jaja, con el hacha de piedra y viviendo en cuevas. Vas bien Cripton con tus teorías. Ya veo que gente como tú en el poder del Estado iríamos al caos. Sigo con los coches que funcionen con agua para que no haya contaminación, que han hecho los comunistas al respecto?



CUAL UNION EUROPEA? no la veo por ningun lado.
a eso que le llamas UNION mas bien es como EL SOCIALISMO, que llamas comunismo
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (10 Oct 2018)

Tu no eres marxista, eres un cantamañanas. No necesitas pasaporte para ir a Francia y con el euro puedes comprar. Si piensas que los alemanes y franceses te van a regalar un chalet has de pagar primero, la ley del dinero es quien manda, Cripton. Europa no es marxista, tu jefe se equivocó, y no lo quieres reconocer, eres mal perdedor. Tu seguro que eres de los que das hostias cuando no te dan la razón. Todo el planeta está equivocado porque no es marxista. Pues en las próximas elecciones generales veremos si ganan los comunistas. Seguro que si gana el PP y Ciudadanos dirás que no hay democracia en España, jaja.


----------



## cripton36 (10 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Tu no eres marxista, eres un cantamañanas. No necesitas pasaporte para ir a Francia y con el euro puedes comprar. Si piensas que los alemanes y franceses te van a regalar un chalet has de pagar primero, la ley del dinero es quien manda, Cripton. Europa no es marxista, tu jefe se equivocó, y no lo quieres reconocer, eres mal perdedor. Tu seguro que eres de los que das hostias cuando no te dan la razón. Todo el planeta está equivocado porque no es marxista. Pues en las próximas elecciones generales veremos si ganan los comunistas. Seguro que si gana el PP y Ciudadanos dirás que no hay democracia en España, jaja.



esos que tu llamas COMUNISTAS, son cualquier cosa, MENOS MARXISTA.
un marxista tiene que ser ABOLICIONISTAS y esos que tanto gustas llamar comunistas, son REFORMISTAS CAPITALISTAS.
guarda el tema y me escribes de nuevo despues de la PROXIMA CRISIS CAPITALISTA, QUE ESTA MUY CERCA.

viviste la de el 2008? quizas la que venga, no la contaras

te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (10 Oct 2018)

Claro como nadie te hace ni puto caso, tu lo críticas todo. Te lo repito porque eres duro de mollera, el estómago no entiende de ideologías. Tenemos que comer todos los días y tu comes gracias a una a sociedad capitalista como es España. En la España capitalista que tu críticas tenemos la dieta mediterránea con los mejores productos del mundo, por eso los españoles somos de los más longevos. La crisis del 2008 cuantos millones de españoles murieron de hambre? tu eres marxista y anti-consumo capitalista, de que te quejas? tienes que ser coherente con lo que escribes. Y porque no hablamos de política territorial que también tengo discursos para la izquierda que quiere romper el territorio. Conozco a los anarquistas de la CUP que prefieren la burguesía catalana independentista a un anarquista extremado o andaluz. Una vergüenza el racismo de estos independentistas de la izquierda catalana.

---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 15:54 ----------

Quiero decir extremeño anarquista


----------



## Aeneas (10 Oct 2018)

Lukytrike dijo:


> En cambio con la religión comunista pues acabas viendo como los ricos siguen siendo ricos, los que votaste son ahora ricos... y tú y los tuyos sois mucho, mucho más pobres.



Me has recordado a un chiste:

Kruchov (o como se escriba) recién elegido líder del partido comunista decide enseñarle a su madre todo a lo que tiene acceso:

- Mira mamá, el Krenlim qué bonito es, qué grabrados, qué cuadros...

Y la madre empieza a poner mala cara.

- Mira mamá que coche europeo más bonito que tengo para pasearme, qué lujoso...

Y la madre cada vez con peor cara

- Mira mamá que dacha más bonita tengo para pasar los veranos, con su piscina, su jardín...

Y la madre aun peor.

- Oye mamá ¿qué te pasa? Tienes mala cara... ¿estás bien?

- Oye hijo, ¿y si vienen los comunistas y nos lo quitan todo?


----------



## cripton36 (10 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Claro como nadie te hace ni puto caso, tu lo críticas todo. Te lo repito porque eres duro de mollera, el estómago no entiende de ideologías. Tenemos que comer todos los días y tu comes gracias a una a sociedad capitalista como es España. En la España capitalista que tu críticas tenemos la dieta mediterránea con los mejores productos del mundo, por eso los españoles somos de los más longevos. La crisis del 2008 cuantos millones de españoles murieron de hambre? tu eres marxista y anti-consumo capitalista, de que te quejas? tienes que ser coherente con lo que escribes. Y porque no hablamos de política territorial que también tengo discursos para la izquierda que quiere romper el territorio. Conozco a los anarquistas de la CUP que prefieren la burguesía catalana independentista a un anarquista extremado o andaluz. Una vergüenza el racismo de estos independentistas de la izquierda catalana.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-oct-2018 at 15:54 ----------
> 
> Quiero decir extremeño anarquista



ya te he dicho muchisimas veces que no soy de IZQUIERDAS Y NO TENGO RELACION ALGUNA CON ELLOS. soy marxista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (10 Oct 2018)

Marxista, que opinas de los anarquistas de la CUP que prefieren el racismo de burguesía catalana? En el Parlamento catalán había un montón de palmeros burgueses independentistas cuando hablaban los cupaires. Bakunin si levantara la cabeza, jaja, como han adulterado su ideología. Cripton, tu como los anarquistas independentistas, dice que eres marxista pero vives como un burgués. Hay un refrán que dice que hay que predicar con el ejemplo y tu amigo el coletas no lo práctica, sois de la misma escuela. Eres comunista con las riquezas de los demás.


----------



## Pato Sentado (10 Oct 2018)

Cualquiera que se haya topado con el tipico funcionario "gorrilla" que se cree el rey del mambo por tener una identificacion del ministerio/consejeria/ayuntamiento que sea y te toca los guevos simplemente porque puede entendera lo que paso con el bolchevismo ( y otros movimientos) a los pocos años de funcionar. Fueron los burocratas y funcionatas gorrillas los que acabaron con el sueño de la humanidad, evidentemente al tener que elegir entre Stalin y Trotski lo tuvieron claro.


----------



## cripton36 (10 Oct 2018)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Cualquiera que se haya topado con el tipico funcionario "gorrilla" que se cree el rey del mambo por tener una identificacion del ministerio/consejeria/ayuntamiento que sea y te toca los guevos simplemente porque puede entendera lo que paso con el bolchevismo ( y otros movimientos) a los pocos años de funcionar. Fueron los burocratas y funcionatas gorrillas los que acabaron con el sueño de la humanidad, evidentemente al tener que elegir entre Stalin y Trotski lo tuvieron claro.



otro que le vendieron GATO ( SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA) POR LIEBRE ( COMUNISMO) y hasta se lo ha comido.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (11 Oct 2018)

Joder Cripton, no me contestas sobre el racismo de la gente de ideología de izquierda sobretodo en Cataluña . Solo te interesa hablar de los defectos del capitalismo, pero no te interesa hablar del fracaso del marxismo, ni del racismo de los independentistas que siente hacia lo que es español. Que opina Marx sobre el racismo que sea un sentimiento más profundo que la ideología? Los comunistas decís que no sois racistas pues en Cataluña, País Vasco, Navarra, Valencia y Baleares la izquierdas se quieren independizar de España porque quieren ser una raza superior a la española. Tu también estás a favor de esa izquierda racista?


----------



## cripton36 (11 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Joder Cripton, no me contestas sobre el racismo de la gente de ideología de izquierda sobretodo en Cataluña . Solo te interesa hablar de los defectos del capitalismo, pero no te interesa hablar del fracaso del marxismo, ni del racismo de los independentistas que siente hacia lo que es español. Que opina Marx sobre el racismo que sea un sentimiento más profundo que la ideología? Los comunistas decís que no sois racistas pues en Cataluña, País Vasco, Navarra, Valencia y Baleares la izquierdas se quieren independizar de España porque quieren ser una raza superior a la española. Tu también estás a favor de esa izquierda racista?



nunca haz oido decir; LA IZQUIERDA NO SIRVE NI PARA LIMPIARSE EL TRASERO?
Bueno con eso te lo digo todo.
españa es un caso de otro mundo. lo que pasa ahi, solo pasa en el tercermundo
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (12 Oct 2018)

Pensaba que me ibas a dar una respuesta con un análisis más profundo de la naturaleza humana que tu quieres obviar a través de la ideología. Como puede ser que el racismo de la izquierda española este por encima de la ideología y que los anarquistas -marxistas catalanes de la CUP abracen antes a la burguesía catalana que a los anarquistas -marxistas de Extremadura, Andalucía, Murcia, etc.?
Como va a funcionar el comunismo de Marx si en Cataluña hay un claro ejemplo de que no quieren saber nada de los comunistas fuera de su territorio. No quiero pensar que un marxista británico quiera a un marxista de Zimbabwe, Zambia o Camboya. Cripton, como te he dicho antes que tu jefe no previó es que para que funcione el comunismo debe de desaparecer el racismo, veo muy difícil que suceda porque en la UE los partidos que van subiendo de seguidores son los partidos racistas. Un ejemplo Brasil ya veremos quien sube a la presidencia. Cripton, los Estados son propiedades privadas en eso estamos de acuerdo y la gente reacciona a la protección de su territorio. El racismo y la ley del dinero son elementos muy potentes hoy día para que el marxismo y comunismo triunfen. Tu jefe debería haber analizado con más profundidad el racismo en el comportamiento de la naturaleza humana, la ideología solo no une a los hombres sino también los lazos territoriales (lengua y cultura) por eso los marxistas de Cataluña no quieren saber nada de los marxistas españoles, prefieren a la burguesía de Puigdemont. Algún comunista entiende algo de todo esto? Resulta que la derecha española dice que todas las autonomías deben ser solidarias y las izquierdas apuestan por un referéndum para romper posiblemente España. Ah! y Cataluña quiere ser una República insolidaria con el Reino de España, y el Reino de España dicen que todos los españoles deben de tener los mismo derechos. Yo no.me trago el rollo de la república que quiere tanto el coletas.
Cripton, reflexiona sobre lo que te digo, un marxista como tu como resolvería el racismo de los vascos y catalanes hacia los españoles, por qué nos odian tanto? Que tiene Puigdemont para que estén en permanente rebelión sobretodo los seguidores de la CUP que se identifica con la extrema izquierda?

---------- Post added 12-oct-2018 at 09:10 ----------

Cripton, otra cosa de los catalanes independentistas que reclaman su territorio por razones históricas. Dile a los de la CUP que antes que ellos en Cataluña estuvieron los árabes, los visigodos, los romanos, lis griegos, fenicios y los iberos. Así lo demuestran las ruinas encontradas.
Osea que por memoria histórica ese territorio no les pertenece, que no le vendan la moto a los españoles que no cuela el rollo de la historia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Oct 2018)

Creo que el comunismo sólo podría triunfar desde estas dos variables:

1. Que sepa habilitar un punto de fuga a la ambición humana, pero ¿seguiría siendo comunismo? Yo creo que podría conseguirse, difícil, pero se podría

2. Que el ser humano mute y deje de tener especímenes ambiciosos, pero ¿seguiría siendo humano entonces?


----------



## neutral295 (12 Oct 2018)

Eso es lo que le quiero decir a Cripton y no quiere entrar en razones. Nuestro planeta es muy diversos, solo tienes que analizar que cualquier parte del mundo es diferente. No es lo mismo lo que vas a encontrar en el ecuador que en zonas templadas. que en los polos, y hablo del mundo de los vegetales que tienen luchas encarnizada por ocupar el territorio y la gran mayoría de nosotros desconocemos. Si el entorno nos lo da primero la naturaleza de forma diferente y luego hemos heredado el mundo que tenemos por nuestros antepasados funcionando y construyendo a lo largo de la historia con la ley del dinero que es tan antiguo como el pan, como pretende Cripton cambiar el mundo a través de los libros de Marx? Es el caos de la humanidad, sin dinero ni economia capitalista todo se va a la mierda. Hay que ser responsable, pero como he dicho antes, los sentimientos religiosos y territoriales son más fuertes que los ideológicos. La prueba el egoísmo de los comunistas catalanes y vascos que no quieren compartir sus riquezas con sus compañeros comunistas españoles, prefieren compartirlo con la burguesía de Puigdemont y la burguesía vasca.

---------- Post added 12-oct-2018 at 15:15 ----------

La paradoja que se da en España es que los partidos del centro y derecha hacen llamamiento a la solidaridad entre españoles de toda España, y la izquierda está por sortear a romper el territorio español. Como puede decir que el problema de Cataluña se va a resolver con un referéndum el sr. Pablo Iglesias? el problema se resuelve si sale la ruptura de Cataluña con España, entonces sr Iglesias usted tendrá un problema más grave porque tendrá que hacer multireferéndum y dinamitar España. 
La democracia en España sirve para mejorar la vida de TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES, no confunda a la gente, la union hace la fuerza y España unida somos más fuertes en la UE. Ya sé qie al Sr Iglesias le gusta mucho la bandera republicana y la Union de Repúblicas Socialistas Ibéricas, jaja. Pero con República o Monarquía la ley del dinero seguirá mandando, diga la verdad a los españoles y no los confunda para que le vote. Basta de tomadura de pelo.


----------



## cripton36 (12 Oct 2018)

neutral295 dijo:


> Pensaba que me ibas a dar una respuesta con un análisis más profundo de la naturaleza humana que tu quieres obviar a través de la ideología. Como puede ser que el racismo de la izquierda española este por encima de la ideología y que los anarquistas -marxistas catalanes de la CUP abracen antes a la burguesía catalana que a los anarquistas -marxistas de Extremadura, Andalucía, Murcia, etc.?
> Como va a funcionar el comunismo de Marx si en Cataluña hay un claro ejemplo de que no quieren saber nada de los comunistas fuera de su territorio. No quiero pensar que un marxista británico quiera a un marxista de Zimbabwe, Zambia o Camboya. Cripton, como te he dicho antes que tu jefe no previó es que para que funcione el comunismo debe de desaparecer el racismo, veo muy difícil que suceda porque en la UE los partidos que van subiendo de seguidores son los partidos racistas. Un ejemplo Brasil ya veremos quien sube a la presidencia. Cripton, los Estados son propiedades privadas en eso estamos de acuerdo y la gente reacciona a la protección de su territorio. El racismo y la ley del dinero son elementos muy potentes hoy día para que el marxismo y comunismo triunfen. Tu jefe debería haber analizado con más profundidad el racismo en el comportamiento de la naturaleza humana, la ideología solo no une a los hombres sino también los lazos territoriales (lengua y cultura) por eso los marxistas de Cataluña no quieren saber nada de los marxistas españoles, prefieren a la burguesía de Puigdemont. Algún comunista entiende algo de todo esto? Resulta que la derecha española dice que todas las autonomías deben ser solidarias y las izquierdas apuestan por un referéndum para romper posiblemente España. Ah! y Cataluña quiere ser una República insolidaria con el Reino de España, y el Reino de España dicen que todos los españoles deben de tener los mismo derechos. Yo no.me trago el rollo de la república que quiere tanto el coletas.
> Cripton, reflexiona sobre lo que te digo, un marxista como tu como resolvería el racismo de los vascos y catalanes hacia los españoles, por qué nos odian tanto? Que tiene Puigdemont para que estén en permanente rebelión sobretodo los seguidores de la CUP que se identifica con la extrema izquierda?
> 
> ...



veamos
primero que todo, en ningun lugar de españa hay MARXISTAS. solo capitalistas trastornados.
Podemos con sanchez juntos estan tirando por la borda lo que queda de españa y el pueblo esperando para el entierro
Segundo; eso de ANARQUISTAS-MARXISTAS es un disparate como el de los burgueses LENINISTAS con su SOCIALISMO-MARXISTA. se es una cosa o la otra, pero imposible las dos a la vez. mas aun, cuando son totalmente contrarias y sin relacion alguna.
tercero;cuando hablamos de COMUNISMO debe siempre tener en cuenta, en su mente, que hablamos de SISTEMA DE PRODUCCION y eso no se crea con POLITICA, se crea con ECONOMIA
estamos hoy en una situacion parecida a los ultimos dias de el FEUDALISMO y como salimos de el
salimos de el porque a alguien se le ocurrio introducir la maquina de vapor en la rueca y el telar manual de el siervo y esto lo convirtio en PROLETARIO.
si se fijan bien, NO ES LA IDEOLOGIA POLITICA, es la ECONOMIA, LO QUE NOS HACE MODIFICAR NUESTRO MODO DE VIDA Y DA LUGAR A LOS CAMBIOS DE SISTEMAS DE PRODUCCION
hoy el capitalism ya da sobradas señales, que es incapaz de continuar resolviendo los problemas de la humanidad. lo intenta, pero en su intento, cada vez se niega asi mismo.
CUANDO SE NIEGA?
cuando en su proceso de ACUMULACION DE RIQUEZA va dejando atras los metodos economicos INDIVIDUALISTAS, POR LOS COLECTIVISTAS SOCIALES
les Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 12-oct-2018 at 14:19 ----------




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Creo que el comunismo sólo podría triunfar desde estas dos variables:
> 
> 1. Que sepa habilitar un punto de fuga a la ambición humana, pero ¿seguiría siendo comunismo? Yo creo que podría conseguirse, difícil, pero se podría
> 
> 2. Que el ser humano mute y deje de tener especímenes ambiciosos, pero ¿seguiría siendo humano entonces?



yo creo que es muy possible. el COMUNISMO llegara, cuando llegen los extraterrestres.
digo eso, porque para vosotros, el hombre es un ser despreciable y no podria vivir en el Paraiso
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## neutral295 (13 Oct 2018)

No confundas a la gente, el comunismo lo practican las tribus que viven aisladas en la selva, ahí no hay medios de producción, ahí tienes que buscar la comida con arcos y flechas. Lo que cazan se lo reparten, así vivía el hombre primitivo
El comunismo de tu jefe es muy antiguo más que sus libros, jaja, tenían que sobrevivir y vivían en cuevas. El desarrollo del conocimiento e inteligencia nos ha llevado al capitalismo y la gente se entiende con el capitalismo y mercado oferta-demanda. Seguimos con capitalismo y los medios de producción han cambiado bastante desde que tu jefe escribió sus libros. Que ha cambiado en la ideología? en la época de la antigua Grecia el pueblo ya votaba. Solo tratas de confundir al personal por la frustración que sientes al ver que tu jefe ha sido incapaz con sus escritos de anular la ley del dinero. El ser humano no es ningún bichos raro, el ser humano necesita trabajar motivado por algo, y eso te lo da el dinero, y tu no quieres entender. Los trabajos duro la gente nos los hace sino pagas con dinero y en eso están de acuerdo todo el planeta menos tú y unos pocos. Has obviado el racismo por encima de ideología, coge el toro por los cuernos, Cripton, sabes que la izquierda catalana y vasca son insolidaria con el resto de españoles. Así piensas que vendrá el comunismo? los sentimientos territoriales están por encima de los ideológicos de tu jefe que no supo analizar. Los catalanes independentistas dice uno de sus jefes de izquierdas que su genética y del pueblo de Cataluña es superior al resto de los españoles 
Que tienes que decir a eso? donde encajas el comunismo con gente que piensan de esa manera? Ya se que no vas a contestar sobre el racismo de gente que dicen que son de izquierdas. Mientras haya racismo en el planeta jamás se cumplirá lo que tu jefe escribió. 
Cripton, baja de las nubes y deja de mentir. El capitalismo por muchos siglos, el hombre no se pone de acuerdo ni en religiones, ni en racismo y están por encima de la ideología comunista. Encima la mayoría que se hacen llamar comunistas son ateo. Demasiado lío Cripton para llegar a lo que tu quieres. No te engañes a ti mismo EL COMUNISMO ES INCOMPATIBLE CON LA LEY DEL DINERO, te lo repetiré las veces que haga falta.


----------



## JBELL (6 Feb 2019)

El comunismo marxista no funciona por causa de las bases mismas que lo componen:

1) Los medios de producción de todos

Este, que se supone es el beneficio principal no es más que una mentira. En efecto cuando algo es de todos termina siendo de nadie. Veamos matemáticas simples. Un país comunista marxista de 50.000.000 de personas. Cada cual tendrá participación sobre cada medio de producción de 1/50.000.000; esto es de un 0,000002%, esto es, de nada. Es decir, individualmente no hay forma alguna de influir en nada. Esto es definitivo. Esto lesiona en forma importante el progreso ya que pocos estarán dispuestos a generar nuevos medios de producción que serán de otros. 

2) Colectivismo como sistema único y obligatorio

Evidentemente esto lesiona gravemente la autodeterminación de las personas. Aún cuando se trate de un colectivismo democrático, tendremos que las mayorías impondrán sus condiciones a las minorías, quienes, al tratarse de un sistema único, serán obligadas. Y tampoco es verdad que se trate realmente de las mayorías. Es fácil comprobarlo. Ante una decisión económica, habrán tantas alternativas como personas. Para elegir, deberán agruparse en un número de alternativas más pequeño, digamos 4 o 5. Ya ahí tuvimos que ceder en parte. En una primera vuelta puede ser que la más votada alcance sólo al 30%. Tendremos segunda vuelta. Se ve que aquella que ganó no fue realmente la alternativa mayoritaria. Seguramente fue la menos mala. 

Esto no ocurre en los países libres, donde el foco de lo que se norma es prohibir los comportamientos y acciones que afectan la libertad de las personas (robos, abusos, engaños, discriminación, etc.). Así en los modelos libres todo lo que no afecta la libertad individual puede hacerse. Tenemos por lo tanto todo tipo de organizaciones posible. Incluso aquellas que los comunistas marxistas proponen; pero siempre en la medida que sean voluntarias. Pero sabemos que ni siquiera los comunistas marxistas están dispuestos a aplicar su sistema en libertad. Saben que será un fracaso y que lo pasarán muy mal. No creen en el sistema que pregonan. Y por qué abogan por ese sistema entonces? Por que lo que finalmente buscan es quitarle a los ricos para su beneficio personal. Eso ya pasó en Cuba. Como buitres se repartieron la riqueza que existía. El problema es que quedaron en la miseria más profunda y de ahí no han salido, por las razones que aquí explico. Lo típico. Un comunista se hace rico y al otro día deja de ser comunista.

Los colectivismos comunistas marxistas en tanto sistemas únicos y obligatorios, establecen lo que se hará y todo aquello distinto estará prohibido. Una diferencia sideral con los sistemas libres. Evidentemente las bases mismas del comunismo marxista lesiona gravemente la libre determinación de las personas

4) Prohibición de intercambio (comercio)

Los comunistas marxistas proponen abolir todo intercambio, ya sea con bienes o medios de cambio. Este es otro gran error. En efecto, el intercambio es una de las actividades colaborativas esenciales para lograr progreso. En un mundo con especialización y división del trabajo emerge sin discusión alguna el intercambio como necesidad. Sin intercambio estamos obligados a ser autosuficientes (producir de todo) y eso sería volver a la prehistoria. De hecho la única solución para producir bienes y servicios con prescindencia del intercambio en sistemas complejos de producción, con especialización y división del trabajo, es mediante una estructura productiva de planificación centralizada. Un grupúsculo decidirá qué producir y cuanto.

5) La retribución y los derechos

Otro de los errores esenciales de los comunistas marxistas. La retribución y los derechos no son proporcionales a los aportes. Esto evidentemente desincentiva cualquier esfuerzo por aportar más, por estudiar y esforzarse. Para qué si mi retribución y mis derechos serán los mismos? El comunismo marxista niega lo obvio, esto es, que el hombre se mueve en tanto tiene la esperanza de conseguir algo a cambio del volumen de esfuerzo que aplicará. Negarlo es un sin sentido. Nadie hará especiales esfuerzos por ser más productivo y aportar más. Es decir, los niveles de productividad serían sustancialmente más bajos que en un sistema que retribuye el aporte.

El aplicar, por lo tanto, los dogmas comunistas marxistas creará pobreza y lesionará gravemente las libertades humanas. Aún cuando escuchemos opiniones de personas que nos tratarán de convencer que el comunismo marxista jamás se ha intentado, sabemos que eso no es cierto. Por las razones señaladas cualquier intento de instaurar un comunismo marxista generará pobreza, descontento y se terminará en una dictadura. Tal como ha ocurrido con todas las experiencias comunistas.

El tema de fondo son los objetivos comunistas marxistas que están enfocadas tozudamente a la igualdad. Y todos sabemos que la igualdad es un concepto totalmente contrapuesto a la libertad. Y la primera dignidad del ser humano, en tanto ser consciente, es precisamente su libertad.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Feb 2019)

pues justamente eso de la retribución es lo que no hacen la mayoría de las empresas, que funcionan con el castigo y obligando a gente necesitada del trabajo para que trabajen, supuestamente, más por menos dinero.

El capitalismo se ha convertido en marxismo pues.


----------



## JBELL (6 Feb 2019)

Todos tendemos a culpar a los demás de nuestros problemas. En un mundo con libre mercado tienes la libertad, cosa que no ocurre en los colectivismos como sistemas únicos y obligatorios, para cambiarte de trabajo si crees que no te están retribuyendo como corresponde. En un sistema con competencia se pelean a los buenos trabajadores ya que el éxito de las empresas está en su gente. Incluso puedes emprender por tí mismo. 

Culpar a las empresas o al sistema muchas veces se debe a que no queremos hacernos cargo de los problemas propios y queremos que otros se ocupen de ellos.


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Feb 2019)

JBELL dijo:


> Todos tendemos a culpar a los demás de nuestros problemas. En un mundo con libre mercado tienes la libertad, cosa que no ocurre en los colectivismos como sistemas únicos y obligatorios, para cambiarte de trabajo si crees que no te están retribuyendo como corresponde. En un sistema con competencia se pelean a los buenos trabajadores ya que el éxito de las empresas está en su gente. Incluso puedes emprender por tí mismo.
> 
> Culpar a las empresas o al sistema muchas veces se debe a que no queremos hacernos cargo de los problemas propios y queremos que otros se ocupen de ellos.



La lógica empresarial prescinde de sus empleados en la práctica, normalmente no hay empresas que repartan beneficios con sus trabajadores y si pueden deslocalizan.

Lo del mérito es un cuento chino para la mayoría de los trabajadores, y dado el caso de que encuentren lo mismo o similar más barato, para todos.

Las empresas te dan la patada en cuanto les convenga.

Y lo de emprender también tiene su truco.

Dirigir todo lleva al fracaso, pero liberalizarlo todo también. Al final el monopolio es inevitable.


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Feb 2019)

A estas alturas no sabe que el comunismo no es una buena idea, por eso no triunfa, lo imponen.


----------



## JBELL (6 Feb 2019)

Lo importante es que exista competencia. Es lo que permite una mejor regulación. Por eso el sistema es de LIBRE mercado. Las empresas serias logran formar mejores equipos y son más exitosas. Un número importante de ellas considera bonos y participaciones. Igual que en cualquier ámbito humano, hay de todo. Y al haber de todo, puede elegir.

El mérito funciona en el libre mercado bastante bien. Habrán casos que no, pero es un sistema que lo promueve y lo premia. Si tu buscas el sistema perfecto, tendrás que esperar llegar al paraíso. Aquí en la tierra lo que buscamos es el sistema que mejor funcione.

Tal como las empresas te dan patadas, hay trabajadores que hacen lo mismo con las empresas y no por ello concluyo que todos los trabajadores son flojos o ladrones. Cada caso en su mérito. Las empresas que dan patadas no son interesantes para los buenos trabajadores, que no buscarán empleo en ellas. Esas empresas están destinadas al fracaso. Los trabajadores que dan patadas tampoco serán del agrado de las empresas serias. Así funciona la libertad y el mercado.

No existe la familia perfecta ni el hombre perfecto. Somos sólo humanos y debemos buscar los mejores sistemas que permitan crear riqueza, mejorar nuestra calidad de vida y todo ello sea en libertad.

Lo que sí está claro que el progreso de los últimos 100 años ha sido impresionante en todo ámbito material. Disponemos de bienes y servicios que hacen la vida infinitamente más fácil que antes. Tanto así que sólo en los últimos 65 años la esperanza de vida mundial se ha incrementado en cerca del 40%. Me parece bien ser inconformistas. Ese es el motor del progreso. Pero si no somos objetivos en los diagnósticos de nuestras dificultades, terminaremos tomando malas decisiones.


----------



## asakopako (14 Feb 2022)

Qué mal ha envejecido el hilo del lacayo de las farmacéuticas.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Feb 2022)

Santon dijo:


> No entiendo dónde está el error...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y el que fabrica los yogures tiene derecho a más yogures que el que solo los come? O tiene derecho a los mismos, si es así, que incentivo tiene el que los fábrica par seguir fabricando si sabe que sin fabricarlos se los va a comer igual?, A nO ser que el alcalde obligue a todos a trabajar y el que no trabaje no tenga acceso a yogures, si es así ya sería otra vez capitalismo.


----------



## max power (14 Feb 2022)

No funciona porqué para repartir riqueza primero hay que crearla.

No todos los trabajos son igual de duros, de dificiles, arriesgados, etc......si vas a ganar lo mismo....tiras a lo fácil y lo complicado para otro, que se acabará largando del pais.


----------

